# Staff shooters for Smooth Stability



## jfuller17

Smooth stability is looking for a few people to represent our company as a staff shooter. If you are interested please visit and send us a e-mail with your information and we will galdly look it over. We feel we have a great stabilizer and need people to shoot them and help get our name out. Please feel free to ask any questions as well. Thanks for your time.

Jason


----------



## jfuller17

TTT:shade:


----------



## BearKills

Email sent and bump for a neat looking stab. Would be interested in trying that thing out.


----------



## bigern26

email sent!!


----------



## Beastmaster

EMail reply sent with a mini-bio.

-Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks to all who have replied so far. We will be looking them over for sure. Keep them coming guys. Still some slots left!!

Jason


----------



## MidMoJeff

Email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RH#8

Email sent... Hope to hear back soon.


----------



## HEATH LAY

*Staff shooter*

I would like to help you from oregon.email sent


----------



## firemanbrown

email sent


----------



## bcbow1971

email sent and thank you for the oppertunity to apply!!!


----------



## camoman73

Email sent . Product looks great! Hope to hear back from you!


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Email sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tester84

E-mail sent! Thanks


----------



## 08toxikshooter

email sent


----------



## dkoutdoors

keep em coming guys you cant ask for a better product and a great group of guys manufacturing them, if your in the Wabsh Indiana area stop in at 
Just Hunt
4335 W. Millcreek Pike
Wabash Indiana 46992
260-563-7777
you can test them out for yourself!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump for Stability


----------



## jfuller17

We are going to stop taking applications on the 21st of August. So keep them coming and for those that sent there info thanks and we will be looking them over.


Jason


----------



## archeryhunterME

PM and E-mail sent


----------



## dkoutdoors

you guys are gonna love the Stabs.


----------



## sawtoothscream

would love to apply but dont have much competion info only shot a few things and place 3rd and 2nd.

just got a 3d rig this year so oh well. congrates to who ever gets picked. they look really nice.

bump for people to get a chance to get a chance to apply for this.

you know what what ever im applying. whats the worst that can happen


----------



## dkoutdoors

sawtoothscream said:


> would love to apply but dont have much competion info only shot a few things and place 3rd and 2nd.
> 
> just got a 3d rig this year so oh well. congrates to who ever gets picked. they look really nice.
> 
> bump for people to get a chance to get a chance to apply for this.
> 
> you know what what ever im applying. whats the worst that can happen


Doesnt matter how well you shoot or how many shoots you attend its all about shooting the stab and posting or letting guys know how you like it and promote it.


----------



## camoman73

I have to say i do love the looks, and the adjustability of your stabilizer. Cant wait to see one first person!


----------



## LCA

*sent email...*

looks sick :shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream

dkoutdoors said:


> Doesnt matter how well you shoot or how many shoots you attend its all about shooting the stab and posting or letting guys know how you like it and promote it.


im a very good promoter if i like a product i talk it up like crazy


----------



## dkoutdoors

keep em coming guys and gals


----------



## archeryhunterME

just curious, will you stop taking apps and then decide? or will some decisions be made before the deadline?


----------



## Toddk31

*In*

I am in. Let me know...


----------



## JONEZ24

Email sent!!! 
Great Product, it does all that you claim!


----------



## dkoutdoors

its what will be on my bow this fall and on my comp bow


----------



## jfuller17

We will stop the applications on the 21st of august. We are going to wait till the 21st to get all the apps. before we make any decisions. It will then take about a week and we will announce our new staff shooters. Thanks so far for all the e-mails and pms so far. We have some great people to look at.


Jason


----------



## BearKills

bowtech17 said:


> We will stop the applications on the 21st of august. We are going to wait till the 21st to get all the apps. before we make any decisions. It will then take about a week and we will announce our new staff shooters. Thanks so far for all the e-mails and pms so far. We have some great people to look at.
> 
> 
> Jason


Got a new bow lined up and am darn near 100% I will get my Ill tags early. So Hopefully I will get KS success too


----------



## cartman308

Neat looking stab! bring it back up for more applicants to see!


----------



## camoman73

ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

Bump


----------



## RickyM

Ttt


----------



## dkoutdoors

back to the top any questions PM me or PM bowtech17 he is a great guy


----------



## cartman308

back to the top of the heap. Three more days for apps to go in!


----------



## jason_thacker_3

looks like great stabs


----------



## bill_collector

*sent*

email sent


----------



## softballfan

*looks great but shoots better*

Lets see those apps. keep rolling in. You guys are gonna love this thing. We look forward to hearing from everyone and appreciate everyone that has replied to our thread. We are looking forward to do buisness everyone and we truly have one sweet stabilizer and, it works. Thinks for reading.
Salesman
Tyler


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice Stabilizers!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

Last day for applications!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump


BTW I will be looking at getting one next week!!!! 

Also looking forward to see the results of the staff shooters.....good luck to all. 

I was wondering what the best size for an PSE Omen or PSE GX6? I am thinking of the 6" or 8".


----------



## jfuller17

We have a guy around here that is running a 8" with a single weight and loves on his x-force.


----------



## cartman308

Just a few more hours left!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Sent mine in. Really cool looking stab. Regardless of if I make it or not, great looking product guys. Keep up the great work.


----------



## moak11

Hope its not to late. Email sent.


----------



## djkillaz

dido.. going to order 2 next week to try one one of my target bows and my hunting bow for sure....


----------



## Beastmaster

Bumping this back up to the top.

I want to be the first to say "Thank You"! 

I am glad to have the opportunity to shoot for Smooth Stability. As a B-Stinger theory convert who changed in mid 3D season to put my faith in Blair's theories, I am very happy to be able to prove it even more while putting a Smooth Stability stabilizer on to my inbound Athens Accomplice bow.

I am in direct belief that believing in Blair's physics concepts is one of the reasons I came home with hardware instead of being empty handed this summer indoor 3D season. Blair's concepts is also *the* reason why I recently won a timed team spots competition this Saturday.

Thank you again! I look forward to working with the staff at Smooth Stability, and will enjoy representing your company.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Let me say thanks for joining our team! We are a small company right now, but hopefully in the future we can grow with our customers. It will take willing people such as yourself to step up and take a chance on us. We wont let you down! Thanks again beastmaster!


----------



## cartman308

Congrats Beastmaster! He'll represent you guys VERY well!


----------



## archeryhunterME

So does this mean some people have been picked already? Just curious as to whether we will be getting an e-mail back with whether we made it or not.


----------



## jfuller17

We have picked a few, but are still looking over the profiles we got. We are trying to spread out the shooters in different areas of the United States to maximize our coverage. I will put up a post once we are done. Again thanks to all who sent in there info! There was alot of great people. This has been hard to pick. I wish we were a bigger company, it would allow us for more shooters. Hopefully next year we will be able to add more.


----------



## djkillaz

just take your time Bowtech17..... I'm sure you guys will do just fine. wont take long for your product to spread like wild fire..... Good Luck....:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good and congrats Beastmaster!!! 

Looking forward to ordering the 6 or 8" this week. I am still undecided.


----------



## archeryhunterME

djkillaz said:


> just take your time Bowtech17..... I'm sure you guys will do just fine. wont take long for your product to spread like wild fire..... Good Luck....:thumbs_up


I agree, I can see it spreading very fast also!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK just checked and I was selected and I am hapy to be a part of the team!!!

THANKS GUYS and good luck everyone else!!!


----------



## bigern26

Guess I didnt meet the criteria, maybe next time!!


----------



## Hunter2678

information sent.


----------



## ARBowHuntr

bcbow1971 said:


> OK just checked and I was selected and I am hapy to be a part of the team!!!
> 
> THANKS GUYS and good luck everyone else!!!


Where did you check to find out if you were selected? I couldn't find anything on the website.


----------



## jfuller17

We are still looking them over. We have only picked a couple. If you are picked you will get a e-mail from us. 

Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Sounds good, thanks for the update. I appreciate it.


----------



## camoman73

Well this wisconsin archer is still hopefull !
Would love to throw one of these on my omen!:wink:


----------



## bigern26

Oh, So I still have a chance. Cool Beans


----------



## x-ring-1

*Hopeful!*

I'm still hopeful my self!


----------



## jfuller17

Here is one of our customers Alpine bows. He is getting ready to leave wed for colorado! I am kind jealous.

Jason


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thats awesome I know I like mine, wish I was going to colorado


----------



## asa1485

I made it. Notified yesterday. Can not wait. Very promising product and company. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> I made it. Notified yesterday. Can not wait. Very promising product and company. Good luck to everyone.


Congrats!


----------



## dkoutdoors

welcome aboard ASA


----------



## djkillaz

bowtech17 said:


> Here is one of our customers Alpine bows. He is getting ready to leave wed for colorado! I am kind jealous.
> 
> Jason


hey bowtech17..whats the lead time on shipping? I'm ordering 2 on friday..... 
Am I looking at 5 buisness days after you get payment? want some time to play around with them...... Also you do take credit cards correct? Thanks for your help.....


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> welcome aboard ASA



Thanks. I really appreciate it. I can see great things to come from Smooth Stability.


----------



## LCA

it would be cool to show one of these of at the asa and ibo shoots next year ... look cool across the back of the pope and young buck im gonna lay the smack to this season also:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for all the encouragement!!! You guys are great!:wink:


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I also want to congratulate everyone who has been picked. We are still going over the applicants and will make our decision within the next few days. Hang tight please. I know your wondering who this guy is, but I'm one of the ones behind the scenes. You havent heard much from me yet, but you will! Again, thanks to all who has applied.

Good day,
Ryan


----------



## asa1485

alpineyukon said:


> it would be cool to show one of these of at the asa and ibo shoots next year ... look cool across the back of the pope and young buck im gonna lay the smack to this season also:wink:


I hear ya'. Good luck on the pope and young. Where will you be chasing them at?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Here is one of our customers Alpine bows. He is getting ready to leave wed for colorado! I am kind jealous.
> 
> Jason



Me thinks me is jealous also. Good luck


----------



## asa1485

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I also want to congratulate everyone who has been picked. We are still going over the applicants and will make our decision within the next few days. Hang tight please. I know your wondering who this guy is, but I'm one of the ones behind the scenes. You havent heard much from me yet, but you will! Again, thanks to all who has applied.
> 
> Good day,
> Ryan



You are the one that is into baseball with the kids right? Like the name also "Grape Smoothie".


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Right you are!


----------



## LCA

asa1485 said:


> I hear ya'. Good luck on the pope and young. Where will you be chasing them at?


licking county, ohio.... we got a couple nice bucks here :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Man I cant wait for the season to start! We have the countdown on our home page till oct 1st! :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Right you are!


Hehe. Cool. It's good to see another baseball guy here on AT!

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

ARBowHuntr said:


> Where did you check to find out if you were selected? I couldn't find anything on the website.


I recieved a personal email, not PM or there website. They will be selecting more so keep your hopes up!! Good Luck


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome aboard from another nebbie to the team!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

bcbow1971 said:


> Welcome aboard from another nebbie to the team!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Beastmaster

bcbow1971 said:


> I recieved a personal email, not PM or there website. They will be selecting more so keep your hopes up!! Good Luck


Agreed. There will be more. I received my congrats on Sunday via personal EMail.

And I actually predated the AT search for staff shooters by a couple of days. I saw on their web site that they were looking for shooters, so I sent off a resume of sorts 2 days before they posted the search on AT.

-Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Steve,

Thanks alot for giving us the chance to work with you. I look forward to hearing what you have to say about them after shooting them. We are always looking for feedback from customers and will put them first!


----------



## Beastmaster

bowtech17 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks alot for giving us the chance to work with you. I look forward to hearing what you have to say about them after shooting them. We are always looking for feedback from customers and will put them first!


Hehe...you're gonna get feedback pretty soon. I'm going to use the stabilizer out at the Papago FITA 900 this weekend. It's going to be used on targets out to 60, 50, and 40 meters.

It's going to be fun!

-Steve


----------



## dkoutdoors

good luck Beast


----------



## Beastmaster

dkoutdoors said:


> good luck Beast


Thanks! I literally just paid my entry fee. So I'm committed now!

-Steve


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am sure you will do well and make us all proud


----------



## cartman308

Congrats to all that have made it thus far! 

Beastmaster, shoot straight and make us all proud!


----------



## ARBowHuntr

bcbow1971 said:


> I recieved a personal email, not PM or there website. They will be selecting more so keep your hopes up!! Good Luck


I am still really hoping on getting an email from them, I have never been on a Shooting Staff before, but I feel like I would have alot to offer. Congrats by the way to everybody who has already been selected.


----------



## Mule426

I am really excited to be apart of the team. I hope that great things will come out of the company and I hope we all are here to grow with it.


----------



## asa1485

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jfuller17

Man I am glad that the team is supporting each other. That is awsome to see. I like that alot!

Jason


----------



## djkillaz

:wink:


Mule426 said:


> I am really excited to be apart of the team. I hope that great things will come out of the company and I hope we all are here to grow with it.


congrates... looks like theres gonna be a pretty good staff this year...


----------



## jfuller17

Here's my rig....waiting for Oct 1st! When you guys get your stabilizers, we want to see them! Post them up.:wink:


----------



## cartman308

Nice lookin bow. Betcha that stab get A LOT of attention!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Looks great indeed. Bet the never hear it until it is too late. Holds rock steady too I bet.


----------



## dkoutdoors

great stab. guys here is my ugly mug!


----------



## djkillaz

bowtech17 said:


> Here's my rig....waiting for Oct 1st! When you guys get your stabilizers, we want to see them! Post them up.:wink:


thats a sweet setup man. i've been walk aournd in the woods lately just counting the minutes for oct. 1st in michigan....


----------



## jfuller17

Well your mug may be ugly, but the bow sure is pretty!! LOL Just kidding Dennis you are the man! By the way nice stabilizer.:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

thanks for hooking me up with the SS plus us FOB guys need to stick together


----------



## jdog94

email sent thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream

well guess i didnt make it


----------



## asa1485

sawtoothscream said:


> well guess i didnt make it


Still too early. Don't give up yet.


----------



## LCA

asa1485 said:


> Still too early. Don't give up yet.


true... hang in there im hoping for some good news as well :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

I do like the FOBs Dennis! Thanks for the hook up on those!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

*Not a problem at all you have helped me so I will help you gotta stick together*


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Here's my rig....waiting for Oct 1st! When you guys get your stabilizers, we want to see them! Post them up.:wink:


Here is my Omen with my new Smooth Stab!!! LOL....you said post a picture....

I will get you one as soon as I get it!!!! My rig is hungry for it. It shoots great right now as is, amazing how this bow has no shock, but can use some stability and hold on target!!!

I need to finish tuning but have to go to a place with a press to do that, Omens have to have there string tweaked while paper tuning!



Keep your hope alive everyone, They have a lot of people to pan over and they are not looking for just the top people. Look at me they picked me.....lol....I will represent and post my findings as soon as I get it and throughout the season!!

BTW Our season opens up in 10 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

now thats funny right there


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats how I am going to win the big buck contest.......great photshopping skills I got huh!!!!!


LOL


----------



## jfuller17

That is funny as heck!!!! Hey man its on its way. Should be there tomarrow!


----------



## bcbow1971

I know its on its way but couldnt wait to post a pic of it.......LOL

This is a sweet shooting and grouping bow even though I think I am still not completely tuned all the way!!!

10 days and counting......


----------



## dkoutdoors

KY has some awesome bucks, hows the elk herd?


----------



## bcbow1971

Getting big I hear, but they are a little more east from me. They are anticipating that the next World Record Bull will come from KY. They are having more and more slots every season.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Here is my Omen with my new Smooth Stab!!! LOL....you said post a picture....
> 
> I will get you one as soon as I get it!!!! My rig is hungry for it. It shoots great right now as is, amazing how this bow has no shock, but can use some stability and hold on target!!!
> 
> I need to finish tuning but have to go to a place with a press to do that, Omens have to have there string tweaked while paper tuning!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your hope alive everyone, They have a lot of people to pan over and they are not looking for just the top people. Look at me they picked me.....lol....I will represent and post my findings as soon as I get it and throughout the season!!
> 
> BTW Our season opens up in 10 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Oh my god! I thought I was the crazy/impatient one. LOL Photoshopping skills are excellent.


----------



## bcbow1971

You just dont know how impatient one can get when it comes to hunting and shooting....lol

I didn't think anyone could tell it was not real what gave it away.....LOLOLOL


----------



## jfuller17

This is sample of that hats we got ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. The staff shooters will each get one for free and they will also be available on our website. Let me know what you think.

Jason


----------



## Hunter2678

I'd have no problem wearing one...


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> This is sample of that hats we got ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. The staff shooters will each get one for free and they will also be available on our website. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jason


Can You SWEET!!!!! I will sport it proudly while shooting my arrows at warp speed with my new bow!!!!

Looking forward to getting it!! Sending you a PM also!!!


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Sweet looking hat, I would definitely wear that hat whether I am lucky enough to be chosen as a Staff Shooter or not :darkbeer:

But I still have my fingers crossed that I will be wearing it as a Staff Shooter :wink:


----------



## asa1485

Looks good. The orange shows up really great on the camo.


----------



## asa1485

Jason, Have you guys given any thought to a set of v-bar stabs as of yet?


----------



## xringbob

I would pimp one


----------



## jfuller17

We have actually. The open class style of stabilizers is something we dont have a lot of experience in yet. We are learning alot and any feedback we would gladly take from someone with experience. We will offer them in the future for sure though.


----------



## Beastmaster

bowtech17 said:


> This is sample of that hats we got ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. The staff shooters will each get one for free and they will also be available on our website. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jason


Nice. That hat color combo rocks!


----------



## RickyM

bowtech17 said:


> This is sample of that hats we got ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. The staff shooters will each get one for free and they will also be available on our website. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jason


Looks good.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> We have actually. The open class style of stabilizers is something we dont have a lot of experience in yet. We are learning alot and any feedback we would gladly take from someone with experience. We will offer them in the future for sure though.


Maybe a smaller hub on the 6 inch shafts and make it more the weights more stackable to get the perfect balance.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Sweet I need to cover my bald head


----------



## djkillaz

bowtech17 said:


> This is sample of that hats we got ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. The staff shooters will each get one for free and they will also be available on our website. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jason


those are sweet....


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump


----------



## archeryhunterME

nice looking hats! still looking forward to hearing back from ya:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17

We are still working on the applications. There is a lot!!! My wife Sara has added some of the members to the smooth stability website in the staff section. We are still working on it so dont be critical of it yet. Those that havent sent a picture please do so that way we can get your mug on the site.


----------



## asa1485

Oh my god. You mean my horrible mug didn't shut down the servers!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

bowtech17 said:


> We are still working on the applications. There is a lot!!! My wife Sara has added some of the members to the smooth stability website in the staff section. We are still working on it so dont be critical of it yet. Those that havent sent a picture please do so that way we can get your mug on the site.


pics of the people accepted so far or of everyone applying?


----------



## asa1485

Accepted I believe.


----------



## bigern26

I can get you a good pic as soon as I get my Staff Shooter Confirmationlol


----------



## jfuller17

:wink: Just of the ones that got in so far.


----------



## dkoutdoors

smooth stability bump


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Dennis I need a profile to add to the list please.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

*looks*

great looking hat. How many guy you picking for staff. The stabilizers look great they ended up growing on me. Thought at first they gett in the way with brush but really like the way it looks.


----------



## jfuller17

That is what alot of people think at first. It is a different, if you can get past the looks and try it, everyone starts to think its not so bad. And if you think about it guns are way bigger then these anyway and no one complains. When you are stocking your arrow is way further out then your stabilizer anyway. Thanks for the compliment. We are going to try and pick about 10-15 guys (or gals) to represent us this year. Maybe more nexy year when we have more money (hopefully).


----------



## dkoutdoors

Will we have a list posted of all team members who made the cut?


----------



## jfuller17

Yes I will post them. I will notify them first and then once they have all been picked I will post them up.


----------



## djkillaz

bowtech17 said:


> We have actually. The open class style of stabilizers is something we dont have a lot of experience in yet. We are learning alot and any feedback we would gladly take from someone with experience. We will offer them in the future for sure though.


any questions you need on this let me know. I'd be glad to give some input....


----------



## bcbow1971

Love the profile picture of me on the website.....lol.....I will get you one today if I can thanks guys!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

mugshots are awesome


----------



## asa1485

Have not gotten it yet but here is what it will look like on my tournament bow.. Will post real photos as soon as it comes in.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Have not gotten it yet but here is what it will look like on my tournament bow.. Will post real photos as soon as it comes in.


Wow ur batter than me at Phot shop than me.....I thought mine was perfect...LOLOLOLOL


Nice setup!!!


----------



## asa1485

A few more futurama photos.


----------



## jfuller17

Man guys that is funny stuff!! The blue flames will look awsome on that alpine!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I sent in my Mug Shot....not my best but was with my son in AZ at my dads house. 

So when are we going to start another SSS thread for comic relief....LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

sweet:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

I am just gald we are all having fun! While at work also. SHHHH dont tell anyone.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Tell who.....LOL.....

You all may get back to work on those applications for staff shooters also....cause I know there are many a fellows that are still hanging in there by one hand....


----------



## jfuller17

I think we will be finished up today with the apps. I hope:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking forward to meeting all the rest of the staff shooters so we can become one.....and if they dont have a sense of humor we will be forced to order them some....LOl

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## BlueUltra2

I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Same here, just hearing from all of the guys who have made it so far makes me want to be a part of the team even more


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Wow ur batter than me at Phot shop than me.....I thought mine was perfect...LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> Nice setup!!!


First time I ever tried. I think we both did pretty good.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Man guys that is funny stuff!! The blue flames will look awsome on that alpine!!!


That's exactly why I ordered it with blue flames. I thought it would look cool also.


----------



## jfuller17

Should be there today I think.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Best of luck to you I mean it. Looks like it is going to be a great time around here.


----------



## bcbow1971

I guess I will start a Smooth Stability Thread if everyone wants to so we can goof off there all day at work as well.......did I say that....lol.........but where to put it in....General Archery Discussion would be to boring...is Jumpy's Junkyard only for the click or would that be right for us?

Hey guys if you dont get selected now they are a growing company and you may be added later....


----------



## ARBowHuntr

asa1485 said:


> Best of luck to you I mean it. Looks like it is going to be a great time around here.


I appreciate it, it does look like this would be a great staff to work with and an even better bunch of guys to goof off with!


----------



## ARBowHuntr

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey guys if you dont get selected now they are a growing company and you may be added later....


That is what I am hoping. I don't think I put in near enough info in my bio that I sent in so hopefully if I'm not selected this time I can get them a better bio the next time.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am sure that they will look at all unbiasedly and it wouldnt hurt to add more if you think and send it for the future endevours.....

have a great one in Arkansas!!


----------



## asa1485

+1 . The bio is not all they are looking at however. They are also taking into consideration your location. Location you may ask? It would not be wise to put all of the shooting staff in just one or two states. Not enough coverage. As the company grows, which I for one am positive it will, they will be adding more. Just cause you don't make it now does not mean you will not make it by next year.


----------



## jfuller17

We need to create a social group! But what to call it?


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> We need to create a social group! But what to call it?


Team Grape Smoothie..........lol..........


HMMMMMM


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey DK they posted your pic of me on the Pro Staff wow do I look good....but I dont remember killing that nice buck.....you got it mounted for me yet?.....LOL


Hey J Not sure if you all noticed that.....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

I will check that out. Must have been my wife! Dennis is there a reason she has your pic!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL......yeah Dennis.....lol

OK I look better than Dennis next to that buck....whatcha think......ASA I might need your skills doesnt blend as good as you can get it......lol


----------



## jfuller17

All is good now! Check out the bow gallery. LOL Very funny!


----------



## jfuller17

That is funnnnnnnnnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Now that bow gallery is funny!!!!!! 

BTW I will post and email you a pic as soon as I get the stabilizer!!! 

Also I get to go play my other past time tomorrow.....a Gold Scramble.....bay take my SS Stab as a putter.......what you think.....opening up opertunities.....or maybe as a swing stabilizers......


----------



## dkoutdoors

*good one guys thanks man*


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah dennis I am follicly challenged as well......so no help with adding my face to add hair......


----------



## jfuller17

Thats makes 3 of us!!:embara:


----------



## dkoutdoors

*I here women say bald is sexy:embara:*


----------



## BlueUltra2

Well that may make 4 of us......


----------



## RickyM

dkoutdoors said:


> *I here women say bald is sexy:embara:*




That's what I heard too.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah this was me thining and now I wish I had it back,,,,,,,bad hair and all.....LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

*that is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet*


----------



## asa1485

I thought you guys did a great job. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Love the bow gallery. LMAO!


----------



## jfuller17

That actually looks pretty good! Awsome job!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks ASA I am gonna frame that.....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Heres Ryan and Tylers pearson bows. :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

ops..... here they are.......


----------



## bcbow1971

Heading home hope to see that pretty brown box waiting on me when I get there.......TTYL!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am now speechless:wink:


----------



## BlueUltra2

I'm jealous!:tongue:


----------



## asa1485

I want one.:uzi::llama:


----------



## alfabuck

Hey guys i was just accepted and i'm really excited to get my hands on one of these awesome stabilizers. Glad to be part of the gang fellas.


----------



## asa1485

Welcome aboard. And hang on.


----------



## RickyM

alfabuck said:


> hey guys i was just accepted and i'm really excited to get my hands on one of these awesome stabilizers. Glad to be part of the gang fellas.


cool!!!


----------



## softballfan

*Hope you guys like!*

Glad to have you guys shooting our product, and we hope to get some good news in return. Tell us how you guys like. Good luck
Sales
Tyler


----------



## asa1485

Brian, did yours actually come in the mail today?


----------



## asa1485

softballfan said:


> Glad to have you guys shooting our product, and we hope to get some good news in return. Tell us how you guys like. Good luck
> Sales
> Tyler


Glad you guys are giving us the chance to shhot them for you. Thank you to all of you guys at Smooth Stability.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just got the acceptance e-mail today:darkbeer:


----------



## BdaBuck

pm sent


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> I just got the acceptance e-mail today:darkbeer:


Welcome my friend.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Glad to see all of you who have made it! I am very excited to get to know all of you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## archeryhunterME

asa1485 said:


> Welcome my friend.


Thanks, look forward to getting to know you guys too :thumbs_up


----------



## dkoutdoors

welcome aboard:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Cant wait to have my hub laying across a slammer buck!!!:wink:


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I cant wait to see a slammer buck. Then put my hub between his antlers!


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay guys - here's some shots of my new all black (well, nearly all black) setup.

Athens Accomplice 34/29.5" Draw/70#
Smooth Stability Stabilizer - two rods, plus the standard hub

This, frankly rocks. I'm off to go shoot it at 60/50/40 meters.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Way sweet looking!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Cant wait to have my hub laying across a slammer buck!!!:wink:


Yeah guys, then we can cook it up in the new grill.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Beast, that is a sweet looking set-up, ASA - nice looking grill :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

ASA yours should be there tomarrow! It will be by mail. I want some pics of that blue one for sure!!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> ASA yours should be there tomarrow! It will be by mail. I want some pics of that blue one for sure!!:wink:


You got it boss.


----------



## RickyM

Beastmaster said:


> Okay guys - here's some shots of my new all black (well, nearly all black) setup.
> 
> Athens Accomplice 34/29.5" Draw/70#
> Smooth Stability Stabilizer - two rods, plus the standard hub
> 
> This, frankly rocks. I'm off to go shoot it at 60/50/40 meters.
> 
> -Steve



Nice rig.


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Yeah guys, then we can cook it up in the new grill.


Hahaha!!! Nice man!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

congrates to all who have made the staff.:darkbeer: lucky SOBs


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay - first AAR (After Action Report, for those of you who are wondering what the acronym meant).

Starting off - this stabilizes quicker than a B-Stinger. Yes, it may sound sacreligious, but the dual rod setup and 8 ounces of weight actually is too much weight. I'm going to pull off the 5 ounce weight and try it again tomorrow.

Secondly - the rods are super stiff. That's good. Even with a joined rod setup (where there isn't a completely flush join), the rods are very, very tight.

Third - well, this isn't surprising. Wind and the hub has a rather large sail area. We had about 7mph winds out at the Ben Avery Shooting Facility FITA range tonight, and it was enough to shift the bow about 5 inches at 60 yards - enough to push a yellow bound arrow into the red.

This, of course, isn't the stabilizers fault - the archer has to compensate for it.

Anyhow, it's a great showing for the first shots with the stabilizer. Tomorrow will be indoor at 20 yards.

-Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Beastmaster,

Nice report! I was pretty sure that the 8oz. was going to be to much. I bet with the weight of it will be about right. That will take it to about 3oz. I am glad you are plating around with the longer rod set up. We havent to much yet our selfs. Keep us posted on your findings and keep up the good work.

Jason


----------



## jfuller17

Dennis sent this to my phone last night. Its his 40 yard group! I think he is ready to bust a REAL buck!


----------



## cartman308

Nice shooting Steve and Dennis! Congrats on the staff position all that were selected! 

Good luck Grape, bowtech17 and all the other people behind Smooth Stability! Gonna have a bright future for sure!


----------



## dkoutdoors

thanks everyone, I am ready to shoot some real deer now.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

dkoutdoors said:


> thanks everyone, I am ready to shoot some real deer now.:wink:


I hear that man.


----------



## jfuller17

We are pleased to give you the 2010 Staff shooters for Smooth Stability. There were a LOT of great applications! It was really hard to pick the few we did. If we weren’t so new, we would have more shooters. We have a lot of plans for the future! No only with stabilizers, but some other archery items as well. With the help of the staff shooters and our customers I think we can grow and allow us to do all the things we have planned. For those that didn’t make it, there will be more opportunities. You all are great! I am proud to have the shooters that are on the staff now. I like how everyone is getting along and supporting each other. That is exactly what team members do! There is two shooters we have not heard back from yet on the list. If you are one of them please contact us so we can move forward with you or at least let us know you don’t want in so we replace you. Thanks again,
Jason



2010 Pro Staff.

Dennis Irvine
John Nicoletto
Randall Dunn
Chris Therrien
Jeff Seeley
Pete Davidson
Brian Combs
Steve Yee
Nick Jones
Sy Campbell
Ryan Goldie
Jeff Maglowski


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats to everyone who made it. Lets do our best to get the word out on an innovative new product fellas.


----------



## asa1485

Congrats everyone.


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Congratulations to everybody who was selected (even though I am jealous as hell) it sounds like there is a great group here that is going to do a good job of spreading the word about an awesome product. I am looking forward to the next time that spots are available so I can put together a better bio and hopefully make the team.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thank you SS for the great opportunity!!!! An welcome aboard to everyone


----------



## asa1485

Eye candy. The robinhood was done at 40 yards with the blue Alpine.

The Block target was shot witht he Camo bow at 40 also. And yes , they do have broadheads on them.


----------



## asa1485

asa1485 said:


> Eye candy. The robinhood was done at 40 yards with the blue Alpine.
> 
> The Block target was shot witht he Camo bow at 40 also. And yes , they do have broadheads on them.


Ran out of room. Here are the rest.


Be sure to read the review http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1001267


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet setups!!!


----------



## NOSX3DER

*Staff*

Glad to be part of the team! Excited for the new season!! Good luck all and again, glad to be part of the team!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Cant wait to see yours Alfa!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Welcome aboard. Congrats to all that have made . Glad yo could be here during the infancy of a great new company.

Let's give a round to the guys(Jason, Ryan,& Tyler) that have made this possible.


----------



## asa1485

My new screen saver. What do you think?


----------



## asa1485

A couple more. Just trying to add some personal touches to my computer. What do you think?


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa those are sweet, do you do avatars as well I need a custom one


----------



## asa1485

I wish. Never have done one. Would like to learn though.


----------



## jfuller17

Those are sweet!!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay - more fun stuff. 

I'm sure ÿou all know Blair's concept of the B-Stinger. Well, using the Smooth Stability stabilizer is like the B-Stinger combined with a v-bar of sorts. 

I can see how the hub concept actually improves on it. 

What's happening is that I get an interesting effect that is similar to a super long bar with some short v-bar at the end. 

Now, this is where things get fun. 

For target purposes, you want the fastest stability possible. The longer length tends to help that. 

In this case, the dual joined 12" rods actually is too long. When shooting it with certain bows, you end up inducing torque in a different way. 

And, of course, the doof that I am left the short 8" rod at home. 

Anyhow, the use of a longer rod with the hub may not be needed. 

Now, this test was done with my Athens bow, which shoots like a cross between the Elite Bows and a Bowtech 82nd Airborne. This bow has a bit more mass to it, so needing a long extension and a lot of weight isn't as high of a priority. 

I have yet to test it with the PSE. I know, based on my own personal tests, that I need the longer extension to counteract the hard bow torque induced by the huge cam. 

So, I need to play with the different rod lengths to see which combo would be best for binary cam and single cam target. 

More as I play with it...

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

good read beast


----------



## RickyM

dkoutdoors said:


> asa those are sweet, do you do avatars as well I need a custom one



Here is alittle simple one you guys can use. Even though I didn't make the team! lol just kiddin.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Rick! And great info beastmaster. Glad you are playing around with it! Keep us posted on your findings.:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

thats awesome


----------



## asa1485

My new desktop background.


----------



## jfuller17

Freakin sweet!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Awesome man


----------



## Mule426

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah dennis I am follicly challenged as well......so no help with adding my face to add hair......


So does this mean I am going to shave my head to match the rest of the staff???


----------



## asa1485

RickyM said:


> Here is alittle simple one you guys can use. Even though I didn't make the team! lol just kiddin.


Simple indeed.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

THAT IS SWEETNESS asa!


----------



## Beastmaster

Smooth Stability and Athens Archery got it's first FITA Outdoor win today. 

I was able to take first place in the senior compound division at the Papago FITA 900 today. This with a balky rest that I swapped out at 11pm last night, a bow I've had only 3 days, and a stabilizer that I knew would kick some serious tail.

I'm sunburned, dehydrated, sore, and had some fun with it. I'm gonna go take some Ibuprofen, get a cold shower, sleep, and go to the Def Leppard, Cheap Trick, and Poison concert tonight.

-Steve


----------



## dkoutdoors

*Congrats that is super awesome*


----------



## asa1485

Way to go boss. Congrats. I took fourth at an indoor league shoot. Shot 300 with 20 xs. The guy that won shot 26 xs. 

Congrats again.


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Way to go boss. Congrats. I took fourth at an indoor league shoot. Shot 300 with 20 xs. The guy that won shot 26 xs.
> 
> Congrats again.


Very nice work. You know that when you're in the zone like that, it's a great feeling.


----------



## asa1485

Amen to that. I am not a "spot shooter" but it was just a good night. I wish there was somewhere around me to shoot FITA & field. But the nearest place is like 3 hours away.


----------



## jfuller17

Great shooting everyone!!!! Wat to go!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great shooting beastmaster and asa! We here at Smooth Stability love to hear good things like that. Keep up the good shooting


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Dkoutdoors, sweet looking avatar!. Nice change of your avatar too bowtech17


----------



## dkoutdoors

thanks I owe you one:darkbeer:


----------



## ddworkm

bowtech17 said:


> We are pleased to give you the 2010 Staff shooters for Smooth Stability. There were a LOT of great applications! It was really hard to pick the few we did. If we weren’t so new, we would have more shooters. We have a lot of plans for the future! No only with stabilizers, but some other archery items as well. With the help of the staff shooters and our customers I think we can grow and allow us to do all the things we have planned. For those that didn’t make it, there will be more opportunities. You all are great! I am proud to have the shooters that are on the staff now. I like how everyone is getting along and supporting each other. That is exactly what team members do! There is two shooters we have not heard back from yet on the list. If you are one of them please contact us so we can move forward with you or at least let us know you don’t want in so we replace you. Thanks again,
> Jason
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Pro Staff.
> 
> Dennis Irvine
> John Nicoletto
> Randall Dunn
> Chris Therrien
> Jeff Seeley
> Pete Davidson
> Brian Combs
> Steve Yee
> Nick Jones
> Sy Campbell
> Ryan Goldie
> Jeff Maglowski



Goldie makes the prostaff and I didn't....man that hurts!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Goldie has been shooting. You dont have time. Nothing personal, just need exposure.


----------



## dkoutdoors

workman you still shoot a bow? I thought you were still working security at Wal-mart:wink:
How ya been buddy you need to get to the shop bring your dad along


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Goldie has been shooting. You dont have time. Nothing personal, just need exposure.


Ouch.


----------



## dkoutdoors

up for more stability


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Ttt


----------



## ddworkm

bowtech17 said:


> Goldie has been shooting. You dont have time. Nothing personal, just need exposure.


Dang bud....thanks!!! Ill make sure to change my signature


----------



## alfabuck

Sunday afternoon bump!!!!!:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Its nice to see my buddy Jeff also made the team. He will be a fine rep for the company. We will spread the word up around these parts quick. :darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Here are a couple more that could be used as an avatar. Just sitting around the house and trying to learn.


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good ASA!


----------



## dkoutdoors

good stuff


----------



## RickyM

dkoutdoors said:


> asa those are sweet, do you do avatars as well I need a custom one



Here's another one.


----------



## asa1485

Been playing with layers have you?


----------



## jfuller17

LOL Hey guys you are coming up with some cool stuff! :wink:


----------



## asa1485

Is it just me? But where are the rest of the shooters. Figured I would not get a post in inch wise.


----------



## dkoutdoors

we need all the staff shooters to sign in


----------



## asa1485

10-4 that guys. Make some noise.:blob1::band::drummer::wav::


----------



## alfabuck

:cheers:I'm in the hisouse!!!:tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Amen! Does seem kinda dead in here. Were are the rest of the crew? What is up alfa? You buck slaying machine!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Heh. I also figured that more people would be cramming the board too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

I'm always around.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Brian where you at my man? You get lost on your way home? We want to hear how that PSE is working with the smooth stability stab!


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Amen! Does seem kinda dead in here. Were are the rest of the crew? What is up alfa? You buck slaying machine!!


Nothing much man, just sitting here waiting for Saturday the 12 of September, the Jersey bow opener. I'm just about ready for them brown furry critters.


----------



## Beastmaster

So - are most of the shooters hunters or target guys or both?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

Well by the looks of your profile here on AT:wink:, they ought to start hiding now!


----------



## jfuller17

We got a little of each and some of both on the staff. We have a great bunch of guys that are great at what they do!


----------



## RickyM

asa1485 said:


> Been playing with layers have you?


I make all kind of stuff...I made my avatar also.. I make alot of stuff on the Mathews forum where I am a mod. That's just another quickie..


----------



## asa1485

Both for me. But I don't shoot what I don't eat. There are no feeding the hungry programs in my area. Which sucks because there is more of a need this year. I just lost my job. Company I worked for had been in business for 35 years and had to shut the doors. Getting ready to stock the freezer. Season starts here Sept. 15th


----------



## asa1485

RickyM said:


> I make all kind of stuff...I made my avatar also.. I make alot of stuff on the Mathews forum where I am a mod. That's just another quickie..



What program do you use and where did you get it. I would like to learn how to do avatars.


----------



## alfabuck

My first love is bowhunting, but this year i got into shooting competitve 3d. Not only is it fun, it also improved my shooting skills 3 fold. So this year if i mess up i'm definitely blaming it on the bow.:tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Well it wont be the stabilizer!:tongue: JK I am sure you will do fine!


----------



## RickyM

asa1485 said:


> What program do you use and where did you get it. I would like to learn how to do avatars.


Macromedia stuff, and adobe photoshop mostly...but I use alot of stuff..


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Well it wont be the stabilizer!:tongue: JK I am sure you will do fine!


Definitely not the stab. Worst case i can use my SS to finish them off.Haha!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Definitely not the stab. Worst case i can use my SS to finish them off.Haha!!


Hey am I smelling a new sales pitch here? HMMM:tongue:


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Hey am I smelling a new sales pitch here? HMMM:tongue:


OH YEAH!!!! The stabilizer that can double as a side arm.


----------



## alfabuck

Make sure you have a quick disconnect though for bear or African game hunting.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Very true!


----------



## Beastmaster

While I'm waiting for cold meds to kick in (thank God I didn't have this issue yesterday at the shoot!!!), I figure I would put in my After Action Report regarding the stabilizer and shooting target outdoor.

Starting off - the 8 ounce total weight hub, the 12" rod, plus the 8" rod combined to provide the best setup for the Athens Accomplice 34" bow.

Windy conditions using the hub with it's relieved open area actually helped a tad. The day was slightly windy, with a northeast wind direction that was at my back all day, so the combination didn't want to sail off as much as a true sideways wind would provide. 

This is where experimentation would come into play, if I had time to do so, but doing experiments at an archery competition is bad. 

Anyhow, the combination provided very steady pin settings with just a minimal amount of sideways kick to it that would occasionally crop up - and that sideways kick was mostly bow torque due to my hand position at the time. 

I have one minor recommendation. Combine a 1 or 2 ounce weight with a threaded rod. Use that to screw in the hub to the carbon fiber extension. With the hub a bit closer, adding 2 ounces to the overall weight at the end would have helped things just a tad more. 

I still can't complain - taking home hardware rocks!

Just some more feedback...

-Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for the info Steve!


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Hey Brian where you at my man? You get lost on your way home? We want to hear how that PSE is working with the smooth stability stab!


OK sorry guys but after I got home I was so excited and started playing with my new toy!!!! I was gone at a gold Scramble all day Friday and then I am hardly on the computer on the weekends. 

Well I got my Stab in the mail yes Thursday and slapper er on my Omen and all I can say id man it looks good........and works even better....

The one picture is the bow after I just set it up on a chair in my garage.
The next is my first group of arrows at 30yards using my 20 yard pin on my Omen. Not bad for two different types of arrows. 
The next picture is my shooting at Brush Creek archery shoot Sunday. 
The next at the practice range at the 3D Shoot at Brush Creek. 
Last is me taking Smooth Stability steady aim at a target at the shoot.....


Ok here is the results that I noticed so far. This stabilizer is light and does the stabilizing of a sight twice its weight. Very well built and camo looks great. The Omen is such a smooth shooting bow and quiet as a whisper anyways but you can still notice the difference with having this stabilizer on it. 

I had all kinds of looks from people, not just from my freakish bow but my cool stabilizer. People at the shoot mainly shot regular to smaller style conservative stabilizers and I had a few ask questions about it and how it worked. I am hooked on the way it feels and the way it works is right in line with the concept of why it was made. 

I am happy to be a part of a company that has made a product that works and is not just hipe....

I will be in and out of the office today so I will be back on here mainly tomorrow. 

CONGRATS to all on the team!!!! To all that are on the team I will be getting with you all individually and be sending you all something as my support of the team!!!

More info about my experience to come once I am awake and back at work.....working hard like always....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Brian for the report! That thing looks great! I am super happy you like it and are glad you are on the team!!!! Keep up the good work.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

It looks rally good. Looks like you had a great time. Nice looking / deceptive distance tunnel shot also. Keep up the great work.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah it was a good shoot as always they have some good through the woods and up and own hill shots!!!

I shot a 330, one of my best scores, ASA with 2 bonus targets that were out there around 60yards. I was happy with my Omens performance and the SS stab allowed me to hold dead on where I was aiming!!!


----------



## asa1485

That Omen sure does look wicked.


----------



## Beastmaster

Very nice BC!


----------



## dkoutdoors

you guys are tearing it up for sure congrats to all and I would like to welcome you all to the team cant wait to see some harvest pics with the SS


----------



## jfuller17

Me either! I am looking forward to the downed brown creatures that the S.S. will be next to!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump for the SS team


----------



## asa1485

I use a photo album of sorts where it goes from one photo to the next on my desktop. This one is a work in progress. Still need the rest of the shooters and owners photos but wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## jfuller17

That is freakin awsome!!!!! Good jon asa!


----------



## jfuller17

I need to make a poster of that skeleton for my shop!!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

hey fuller wheres your pic? just make sure you wear a hat LOL just kidding Awesome job ASA


----------



## jfuller17

Looks whos talking there big "D"!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> I need to make a poster of that skeleton for my shop!!!!!!


I hear ya'.

Check out the buck one I found.


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> hey fuller wheres your pic? just make sure you wear a hat LOL just kidding Awesome job ASA



Well at least we know where the smooth in "Smooth Stability" comes from now. Lol, you guys are killing me.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I have that pic on my camo space page its cool


----------



## bcbow1971

Went to a local pro shop in Clarksville IN today to get my bow pressed and papertuned. He was like what kinda stabilizer is that.....he thought it was a digital tv antenna.....I told him it was the new HD one....lol

Well its papertuned but man the rest is way to the right of what I had it.........gonna call PSE tomorrow and ask them about it.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete, you need to shave your head to be in this group!! :tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Did they twist up your "y" harness? They should bring things back to the center more by off setting the cam lean.


----------



## bcbow1971

There is no cam lean its just the rest pointing the arrow more to the right than parralel


----------



## jfuller17

Well sometimes we have to twist up one side of the "y" harness to get that out of some of our supertunes. What happens is that a full draw the riser is being pulled one side harder then the other and causes the limbs and riser to throw the center shoot off. Alot of time if we play with that harness we can get the center shot a lot closer. Just a thought.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hmmm well I wish I had a press for the xforce bows, I have one for a regular bow. I may go and find someone a little closer and try twisting the y harness and try that. Do you think the cable guard being moved slightly out may have something do with it then? We only twisted or let out a twist on the other end of the buss and control cable. 


Maybe I need to make a 6 hour drive and come see you.....lol


----------



## Mule426

Sweet pic!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Sy! Good to see on here! You should have your stab. very soon.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Mule426 said:


> Sweet pic!!!!


Hey, Sy was here. Glad you could chime in boss.


----------



## asa1485

The latest one. Plenty of time sitting at home.


----------



## asa1485

Anyone get to do any shooting today? Rained all day here. I did shoot some on the front porch though. I can get 10 yards on it.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I haven't been on here for 3 days and missed like 2 pages of comments! I was working LL Cote's big sale weekend from Friday to Sunday and it was an absolute blast! working with tons of reps, setting up bows and everything, it was just awesome. I am getting a picture and trying to line up a fax machine so that I don't have to snail mail the letter back:wink:


----------



## Mule426

asa1485 said:


> Hey, Sy was here. Glad you could chime in boss.


Yeah I was sitting in class....wishing it was Wednesday. Figured I could hop on and see how things were going!!! And no shooting today. Work and class. tomorrow through thursday will be filled with it.  CANT WAIT TILL WED!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

How's the hunting around your parts bowtech17?


----------



## jfuller17

Not to bad. I just dont have alot of ground to hunt. There are some nice bucks around here though, just have to get lucky were I am at.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Indiana aint got no deer:wink::zip:


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let everyone know I created a social group called "The stabil. life" where we can hang out and chat. Check it out!!


----------



## jfuller17

That a boy asa! Porch shootin!! Aint no rain gonna hold you up!:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Not to bad. I just dont have alot of ground to hunt. There are some nice bucks around here though, just have to get lucky were I am at.


Pretty much the same thing here. I guess the grass aint always greener. But i know our deer are. Lol!!!


----------



## jfuller17

alfa, looks like you have laid the smack down on several giants!


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa I like your work


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> alfa, looks like you have laid the smack down on several giants!


Yeah i've been fortunate. I'm still trying to beat the one i shot outback of my house in 02'.The one i have pictured on my profile backround. I always come close but still haven't toppled it yet. Hopefully this year with my SS.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Yeah i've been fortunate. I'm still trying to beat the one i shot outback of my house in 02'.The one i have pictured on my profile backround. I always come close but still haven't toppled it yet. Hopefully this year with my SS.



I like the way you think!


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> Pretty much the same thing here. I guess the grass aint always greener. But i know our deer are. Lol!!!


Get it with all the toxic waste.LOL!!!:embara: I know the moments over.


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> asa I like your work


Thanks boss. Being out of work there is a lot of down time. On the up side, it gives me plenty of time to practice shooting! Especially since I have the new toys.


----------



## jfuller17

dennis has made a very interesting offer for all smooth stability staff shooters.......check it out in the social group!


----------



## jfuller17

For those who have been asking...here is a pic of me with my first bow kill. My friend Derek is on the left of me. If I were to take that hat off I would also be "smooth" on the top.


----------



## dkoutdoors

check it out guys theres a link to my website and look at the season report page and check out the deer on the property.
Also there will be a Stability contest and I will work out the details with Fuller and we will post it soon


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> dennis has made a very interesting offer for all smooth stability staff shooters.......check it out in the social group!


My hats off to Dennis for such an awesome offer to all the staff shooters. It just goes to show what a heck of a group of guys SS has on their staff.


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks alfa! And thanks Dennis! I love the group of guys we have on the staff. We are all just average guys that love bows and it shows. You all are great and we are a team.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> For those who have been asking...here is a pic of me with my first bow kill. My friend Derek is on the left of me. If I were to take that hat off I would also be "smooth" on the top.


Thats one heck of a first bowkill. Anybody would be happy to take a buck like that. Congrats on that deer man. Nice rack and body.


----------



## Mule426

You got that right. Im excited for us to be apart of something that is going to explode very soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Mule426 said:


> You got that right. Im excited for us to be apart of something that is going to explode very soon!!!!!!!!!


Like my signatures says, "NO DOUBT"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks alfa! I know he may not be a giant, but I wanted to kill a deer with a bow so bad. It was one of my dreams and I did it! It was a great day!! i double lunged him and went down about 60 yards. I just couldnt believe I did it at the time. Sometimes I look at him on the wall and it brings back some great memories.


----------



## Mule426

He has good body size to him. He aint a bad deer in my book!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Thanks alfa! I know he may not be a giant, but I wanted to kill a deer with a bow so bad. It was one of my dreams and I did it! It was a great day!! i double lunged him and went down about 60 yards. I just couldnt believe I did it at the time. Sometimes I look at him on the wall and it brings back some great memories.


That is a nice buck anywhere. Thats one of the best parts of hunting, being able to relive all the memories and good times that been had. I wouldn't give it up for anything else in this world.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> That is a nice buck anywhere. Thats one of the best parts of hunting, being able to relive all the memories and good times that been had. I wouldn't give it up for anything else in this world.


That is so true!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK I am just tuning my bow myself from now on.......what a waste of money. Last night while in class, night school, I went to my car and set the rest back to my mark od center shot I had it and when I got home I was going to see where it was on the paper. Especially since it looked all off way right at rest. Well it was just a slight left tear. Well i moved my rest a hair right and its almost dead on. Now my rest is almost dead paralell to the alignment mark on the shelf. 

That was with the Easton Flatines and as well my CX Max hunter 250's.


Now All I need to do tonight is walk back tune and group tuning. Plus I will be trying to shoot my BH's as well today if FP's group.


----------



## jfuller17

Good I am glad you got it right!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks. He did fix the nock low tear I was getting. I will be shooting the Easton Flatlines and CX Max hunters now to see which ones shoot my BH's better to determine my hunting arrows....


----------



## asa1485

Glad you are getting it right now. I always do my own tuning because I am the one that will be shooting it. My grip might be completely different from someone elses (he could have been torque the bow).


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I know that the grip can be completely diff......he couldnt get it perfect and shot just as I always shoot and bullet holes.....LOL

Looking at a DIY press plans now!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump it up


----------



## bcbow1971

Bumpity bumpity bumpity


----------



## asa1485

Here are a couple Jason that he migh be interested in as avatar.


----------



## jfuller17

That last one is sweet!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Can I get the skull one with APA logo in it? maybe with a huge buck in the background hook a brother up


----------



## asa1485

Oops, forgot this one.


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> Can I get the skull one with APA logo in it? maybe with a huge buck in the background hook a brother up



If you will send me one of those APA bows. Come on , hook a brother up. LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

wish I could just send one.


----------



## asa1485

You have a pm.


----------



## asa1485

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is freakin sweet thanks ASA $650 for you


----------



## asa1485

Glad you like.


----------



## asa1485

Here is another one that doesn't look so fake around the deer.


----------



## dkoutdoors

you are the master


----------



## alfabuck

They look awesome man. What program do you use for that?


----------



## asa1485

Just the basic photo program that came with my computer. Microsoft picture it 9.


----------



## alfabuck

Oh ok nice. Nice work.


----------



## dkoutdoors

u da man


----------



## Beastmaster

Bump


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump for an awesome product and fuller is the best


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa must be asleep


----------



## jfuller17

true that!


----------



## Mule426

Just got done shooting today guys!!! I got the stab in the mail at 11:15 this morning and by 11:30 I was out to see how it was going to fair... All i have to say is wow. this is awesome!!! I cant wait to get some time to take it out to longer ranges this weekend. Im only about 20 yards in my backyard but I could tell an immediate difference. I was telling a fellow staff shooter for athens that it takes the accomplice that is already VERY accurate and kicks it up a notch. I was amaized how light the bow still was yet how stabile the bow was. 

GREAT WORK. I am proud to have this on my bow and be apart of a great team!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet glad you like it as well Mule....I am also amazed how light it is and still stabilize it!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

once you shoot it your hooked on the SS


----------



## asa1485

Been telling everyone how good it was. I can get about 100 yards across the yard and even at those distances it makes a huge difference.


----------



## bcbow1971

Is that from the porch Pete? LOL

yeah I love practicing from 60yds, my max in my yard, so the 20yd shot is like a chip shot.


----------



## asa1485

Amen to that. Front porch, LMAO. I do it because I shoot in the Buckmasters Top Bow tournament and 60 is our max yardage. Try hitting a moving deer walking at 3 fps with a 6 inch by 6 inch pad on it in limited time. Nervous, let me tell you. Anyhow I shoot out to 100 because it does make the 20 & 30 yarders look like hitting the side of a house.


----------



## asa1485

Was out doing a little practicing today as a matter of fact.


----------



## bcbow1971

What kinda target you use? Must take a lot of abuse.......

I love my lifetime target..mines 4ft x 4ft


----------



## asa1485

Basically a mail bag filled with scrap pieces of cloth. I have several others but it gets all of the abuse.


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice!! thats the best kind....DIY...lol


----------



## asa1485

Here are a couple quick ones. What does he like? Animal, movie?


----------



## jfuller17

Glad you like it Mule!!! Welcome to the wonderful team!!! Man ASA that is some shooting now! You really are a pro!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

whats with all the pearson stuff:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

The Hensleys!! I know, I know. I have no idea whats wrong with them! They have always been a little "different".


----------



## jfuller17

By the way guys, Dennis new nick name is "the viper" You are all know to refer to him by that name!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> whats with all the pearson stuff:wink:


 I know , a kind of a hijacking thread. But not really. Working on something for one of the bosses. Something along the lines of kissing:moon:
LOL


----------



## jfuller17

That a boy Pete!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

keep it bumpin


----------



## asa1485

How is this Dennis?


----------



## archeryhunterME

asa1485 said:


> Was out doing a little practicing today as a matter of fact.


what are your groups looking like?


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is sweet thank you bud.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I think fuller is jealous:zip:


----------



## bcbow1971

Lol


----------



## dkoutdoors

lets see some SS groups


----------



## bcbow1971

Will be testing my BH's this evening!! I will try and get some pics posted tomorrow..


----------



## jfuller17

Jealous! I dont think so!


----------



## dkoutdoors

:wink::cocktail:


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> what are your groups looking like?


At that range, I am keeping them within a 5 to 6 inch grouping. I still have a flyer eyery once in a while. Not paying attention.


----------



## asa1485

Tyler, I figure that would be the one you went with. Cool avatar. Glad I could help.


----------



## asa1485

Just having a little fun.


----------



## alfabuck

I just want to say what a great bunch of guys our group has and i'm glad to be a part of it. First i was lucky enough to be accepted on the Staff, then i'm offered a free hunt from one of the members , and now a free set of personalized dog tags from another kind member. It just keeps getting better. Thank you to everyone on the staff for just being a great bunch of guys who help each other out. Just stop rubbing in how good these things shoot since i didn't recieve mine yet.:tongue:


----------



## asa1485

Hey Alpha, did I ever mention how good these things are? I just had to. LOL

Good luck on your hunt bud.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## archeryhunterME

alfabuck said:


> I just want to say what a great bunch of guys our group has and i'm glad to be a part of it. First i was lucky enough to be accepted on the Staff, then i'm offered a free hunt from one of the members , and now a free set of personalized dog tags from another kind member. It just keeps getting better. Thank you to everyone on the staff for just being a great bunch of guys who help each other out. Just stop rubbing in how good these things shoot since i didn't recieve mine yet.:tongue:


I have to agree, I am more than impressed with how awesome everyone in this are!:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Hey Alpha, did I ever mention how good these things are? I just had to. LOL
> 
> Good luck on your hunt bud.:greenwithenvy:


Haha!!!Thanks man. Actually i would love to go on that hunt but i'm still on the fences right now since i'm about to buy my first house. We'll see. I am definitely interested though big time.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete that is freaking funny!! You are the man!


----------



## Mule426

alfabuck said:


> I just want to say what a great bunch of guys our group has and i'm glad to be a part of it. First i was lucky enough to be accepted on the Staff, then i'm offered a free hunt from one of the members , and now a free set of personalized dog tags from another kind member. It just keeps getting better. Thank you to everyone on the staff for just being a great bunch of guys who help each other out. Just stop rubbing in how good these things shoot since i didn't recieve mine yet.:tongue:


I second that!!!!! And we are not rubbing it in, just informing you of the performance you should expect....and maybe rubbing it in a little:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Now that is funny!.....................but true!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Very creative Pete! Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Also asa I would like to say thanks for the great avatars. Your swell!


----------



## alfabuck

A good night bump for SS.


----------



## asa1485

The "Who wants to be a Millionaire" thing I found on here that someone else had done (here on AT). I just change the wording around.

I can not offer hunts , or way cool dog tags, or even way cooler stabilizers. But, I can be honest, work hard , and make things a little more fun and interesting around here. Thanks for all the kind words guys. Yaw (that's right, I'm from the south LOL) sure are a great bunch of guys on here.


----------



## S4 300-60

alfabuck said:


> A good night bump for SS.


I thought you were a staff shooter for Stokerized....how is SS that much better...? Less than 1 month ago Stokerized was the best out there (according to you...)?


----------



## alfabuck

S4 300-60 said:


> I thought you were a staff shooter for Stokerized....how is SS that much better...? Less than 1 month ago Stokerized was the best out there (according to you...)?


Yes i was a field staff guy for them and they are also a great stabilizer company.I own enough of them to supply a small army,LOL!!!They took care of me and i helped them out also. I am constantly trying new things to up my game and I am pretty confident these will help me do that. I having nothing bad to say about any of the products i use or try and i have been very successful with Stokerized.Thank you for noticing what i do, it sorta makes me feel special.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

I also would like to say i have never been treated as good as i have being a part of this staff. And also i would like to thank SS and their staff once again for all their contibutions they have made to make being part of this even better.


----------



## jfuller17

We are glad to have you alfa! We are just hunter that want to help other hunters. The group that we have choosen for that staff are great down to earth people that have a great time as you can see. :wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

So hunting season starts here in Maine on the 12th. I plan on laying the smack down on quite a few deer this year, what will be needed in pictures regarding the stab? Just wondering what type of photo's I will be needing to be taking, as I hope to have a bunch:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17

One with that stab on your bow next to that big old creature will be sweet!


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> One with that stab on your bow next to that big old creature will be sweet!


Well I plan on taking one with all my deer as I get em.......May be a lot of does till the right buck comes along, but thats more meat in the freezer and jerky for the fellas at work...lol


----------



## archeryhunterME

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I plan on taking one with all my deer as I get em.......May be a lot of does till the right buck comes along, but thats more meat in the freezer and jerky for the fellas at work...lol


Same here, last year I got 8 does and 2 bucks, I am hoping for a season similar this year:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup that would be good. I will be hunting Ft Knox and can get two deer, one and one, and then unlimited does and one buck in my county. 

Fill my deep freeze up and burn up my dehydrator.


----------



## archeryhunterME

bcbow1971 said:


> Yup that would be good. I will be hunting Ft Knox and can get two deer, one and one, and then unlimited does and one buck in my county.
> 
> Fill my deep freeze up and burn up my dehydrator.


ahhhh... jerky:darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello to ya'll. I just got off the phone with Jason and I'm very proud to say that I accepted a position on the SS team! I am looking forward to meeting the rest of you guys and havin some fun. I appreciate everything SS has done for me so far and I've only been a member for an hour!! Well, time to get back to my "real" job, talk to you guys soon, have a great day, I know I am so far!:darkbeer:

And thanks again Jason


----------



## jfuller17

Welcome aboard! Guys this is a inspirational guy. I am pround to have him on our staff! He is just like one of us. Just a good old down to earth guy that we feel will do great at representing out company with the rest of the staff. Check out a video of this guy in action.........visit youtube.com and type in "jruzich43" in the search area. We could all learn alot from this guy. Never give up!!! Congrates again and we are proud to have you!!!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Welcome aboard. Glad you could make it. Now just sit back and hang on.

Inspirational indeed. That is awesome. Glad you did not just give up . Nice dog by the way.

Excellent grouping at 20 yards boss!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

asa1485 said:


> Welcome aboard. Glad you could make it. Now just sit back and hang on.
> 
> Inspirational indeed.


X2:darkbeer: welcome aboard


----------



## jfuller17

Good morning my little computer wiz! Hows the porch shooting been Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Good morning Jason and the rest of the crew. Excellent . I saw a five spot Block target that gave me a broadside shot at 10 yards. We'll keep that to ourselves since it was about 1 am. Way after shooting hours. LOL

How about you?


----------



## jfuller17

Not to bad. I have found that due to this dang stabs. my shooting time has been cut down some and I sure as heck aint getting up at 1am!!!! I bet that black didnt stand a chance!:embara:


----------



## asa1485

Get up at 1 am? I didn't even go to bed until 3 am. Getting ready to eat some breakfast and let some arrows fly. Going to pactice a little forty and fifty yarders today.


----------



## jfuller17

My lands Pete! What are you nocturnal?


----------



## asa1485

Nah. Just a rough week.


----------



## jfuller17

Well the weeks over and that means you get to start fresh on a new one:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Roger that!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks for making me feel so welcome guys, great group here & I already love being a part. I'm excited to see how the SS system will improve my shooting accuracy. The side to side motion I read you guys talking about is where I need help the most so I'm betting this will be the answer to tightening up my groups at 30 yards & past. I went to my first 3D shoot a few weeks ago and finished w/ a 265, I can't wait to go back in a few weeks and shoot a better score then tell everyone that SS stabs is the reason!

So everyone gettin geared up for October or what!?


----------



## asa1485

Great shooting. 3D is my favorite. The 3d season is done in my area for the year. Can't wait for next season. Hunting starts here on Sept. 15th and hope I will be in the woods. It will take out the side to side movement. Just remember to keep a relaxed grip on the bow and let the stab do it's job. It will take you a couple of shots to get completely use to it, but you will notice an immediate improvement.


----------



## asa1485

Smooth Stability. One planet at a time.


----------



## dkoutdoors

hey pike welcome aboard buddy


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Great shooting. 3D is my favorite. The 3d season is done in my area for the year. Can't wait for next season. Hunting starts here on Sept. 15th and hope I will be in the woods. It will take out the side to side movement. Just remember to keep a relaxed grip on the bow and let the stab do it's job. It will take you a couple of shots to get completely use to it, but you will notice an immediate improvement.


I really liked doin the 3D, its just that there isn't many shoots around here. Next summer I plan on doin putting in some road time and actively try and find shoots here in IL & western MO. Thanks for the tips on using the stab, always room for improvement and extra knowledge/technique tips. I shoot a few hundred shots per week so I hope to get used to it quickly.



asa1485 said:


> Smooth Stability. One planet at a time.


but technically thats a satellite not a planet...:wink:



dkoutdoors said:


> hey pike welcome aboard buddy


Thanks!


----------



## dkoutdoors

keep it bumpin


----------



## alfabuck

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I really liked doin the 3D, its just that there isn't many shoots around here. Next summer I plan on doin putting in some road time and actively try and find shoots here in IL & western MO. Thanks for the tips on using the stab, always room for improvement and extra knowledge/technique tips. I shoot a few hundred shots per week so I hope to get used to it quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> but technically thats a satellite not a planet...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome aboard PikeCoBoy, glad to have you on the team man. You won't find a better bunch of guys.


----------



## jfuller17

I just thought I would let everyone know about my test I performed a little bit ago. I put two 12" rods together with just the hub (3oz) on the end of it and tried to see what happens. The first thing I noticed is it seemed to be a tick louder then normal. Problaby could be fixed with a bojax on the rod, but heck this is a target set-up so who cares about noise. I was holding pretty steady though. I havent shoot for about a week and a half or more. If this starts to work I may just have to build a few longer bars and see what happens. The arrow group is at 40 yards. Like I said I have shot for awhile, so dont be to cruel on me. Dennis the FOBs are great!!! I had a slight breeze as well they cut right through the wind.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Nice group Jason, I tell you what, I'd be tickled pink with that. I wish I could shoot the FOB's but whenever I draw, since my face is so close to the string, my lips & the string push on the FOB and push it off the string. I think if I had a little longer ATA bow it would keep that from happening. But anyways, group looks good. How solid did that bow feel w/ that long stab on there? Pretty good I bet.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah it was pretty solid. I did have a small breeze, but still didnt seem to move much. I think it did hold a little steady then the standard, just because it slowed down the momentum as I moved. Is it better then the 12" set-up? Not sure yet. I would have to shoot more. As far as the FOBs go...have you tried using the accu-nocks? They are longer then the standard nocks, might help. I have some I dont use if you want to play around.


----------



## asa1485

Maybe a little longer of a mouth tab also.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> I just thought I would let everyone know about my test I performed a little bit ago. I put two 12" rods together with just the hub (3oz) on the end of it and tried to see what happens. The first thing I noticed is it seemed to be a tick louder then normal. Problaby could be fixed with a bojax on the rod, but heck this is a target set-up so who cares about noise. I was holding pretty steady though. I havent shoot for about a week and a half or more. If this starts to work I may just have to build a few longer bars and see what happens. The arrow group is at 40 yards. Like I said I have shot for awhile, so dont be to cruel on me. Dennis the FOBs are great!!! I had a slight breeze as well they cut right through the wind.


I hear ya' dead eye/ Nice shootin"'


----------



## Beastmaster

Nice shooting! I've been using 2 12" rods or a 12" and 8" rod with the whole hub/ weight, hub only, and hub/weight/Doinker Varitune to add a tad but more weight (2oz) that isn't a whole 3oz hub add on and still remove noise. 

I still have to play with weights/rods to see which works best on my two bows. I can say that its steady enough to where I won that FITA event. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

I know what you are saying Steve. This is the first time I have ever shot with anything over 12" in my life. I will be playing with it for sure. Right now you are my go to guy when it comes to playing with the two rods set-up. You are the man as far as winning the FITA shoot! I am way happy to see that!!! Nice shooting!


----------



## alfabuck

Well my stabilizer showed up today and i was very excited to give it the old test run. First when i took it out of the box i noticed how nice of a dip job it had on it(It is a camo 8" one for my hunting rig). Next i noticed how neat it actually looks in person. Well i threw it on my Katera XL which is one of my hunting rigs and noticed right away that it wasn't overly heavy at all. It complimented the black and camo limb setup i have very nice and it felt fairly decently balanced believe it or not , with all the weight at the end of the stab.Well i had to shoot it so i went out for as long as i could stand the mosquitos here. Then is where it gets good. When i drew it back all i could say is WOW!!! It is not heavy feeling on my shoulder and my bow steadied up better than anything i've tryed to date. The difference compared to my other stabs is night and day. The bow held like a rock. Unreal. My bow i shot it on hasn't been tuned or sighted in yet but my first round at 35 yds. was about 3". I'll tell you guys what, i am so excited about this and i never thought a stabilizer at this length could function this well. I had Steph take a few pics of me slingin some arrows and of my setup for hunting. I will update you guys on my progress but as of now i am so excited with this stabilizer.


----------



## Beastmaster

Thanks! What you are going to find is that a longer rod will stabilize very well with some smaller weight on the end. 

The weighted screws may be an option to fine tune the weight setup and offer some options. 

Now, we do lose some stiffness at the join. A longer continuous rod will fix that. 

We're kicking tail. Good job all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfabuck

My Rig.......


----------



## alfabuck

Front.....


----------



## alfabuck

One more for now......


----------



## jfuller17

I am glad you like Alfa! Nice form and sweet rig man!!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet looking rig there Alpha! A lefty at that.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys and thank you SS for an outstanding stabilizer. I can't even imagine how nice the 12" will feel on my 3d setup. All i can say for now is a stabilizer at this length doesn't get any better than this period. I guarantee anyone who trys it will agree.


----------



## archeryhunterME

looking good! I can't wait to get mine in, hopefully tomorrow!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man, you guys got my chops :drool: while I'm waitin on my stab That set-up looks really sweet Alpha :thumbs_up


----------



## Mule426

Alpha . . . there is something wrong with your bow. . . it looks backwards . . . Just joking man!!!! Glad to see that you like your stuff as much as I do. I cant relay in words what this stablizer has done to the groups I shoot. I think we are sitting at the best spot guys. I give her a little while then everyone will be ready to see what that thing is sticking out of our bows.


----------



## asa1485

Wife got a hold of mine this afternoon and absolutely loves it. She likes the three ounce instead of the 8 ounce. Will try to get the photos on tomorrow.


----------



## jfuller17

Cool Pete! She needs a pink flame wrap!! Or maybe that you?


----------



## jfuller17

Just kidding Pete! We love ya man! Heres my wife (Sara) shooting. She like the 12" with the weight. I guess go big or go home! Must be why she is with me!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Heres Sara!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice, but that isn't fair , shes bench resting on the little ones noggen.:wink::tongue: Just kidding here are some pics of my real hunting rig(an 80# Hoyt Vulcan) which i will be shooting with the stab tommorrow. Also note that i added a bowjax on it. I will let you know how everything goes tommorrow guys.


----------



## softballfan

Heck ya guys we love to hear great feedback on our stabilizer. Great to hear from you Alpha glad to hear that you love it. Keep the feedback coming. 
Tyler


----------



## jfuller17

The bowjax dosent look bad at all!


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> The bowjax dosent look bad at all!


No it doesn't.I think it goes pretty darn well.


----------



## jfuller17

I might have to look into that. Keep me posted if it makes a diffrence.


----------



## alfabuck

Will do. I look at it this way , it can't hurt. This is the Maxjax and it fits perfect.


----------



## jfuller17

I just sent a e-mail to them to see what I have to do to get them reasonably priced.


----------



## asa1485

Pink would be great. She actually has a pink Alpine. Great to see the photos. Thanks for sharing. Looks like the little one will be the next SS shooter.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah she is the arrow caddy. She hands us arrows all the time. I love her to death!


----------



## asa1485

Another stab company puts them on their stabs to quieten them down. Believe me they need it.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Another stab company puts them on their stabs to quieten them down. Believe me they need it.


Ours or theirs? It is something I want to look into guys.


----------



## asa1485

Theirs. It is all aluminum. Sending you a pm.


----------



## alfabuck

Another option, just more expensive.The Sims Modulizer.....


----------



## jfuller17

Now it does look like a steering wheel! Thats the horn beep beep! LOL Just kidding. I do like the bowjax better. JMO.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Yeah she is the arrow caddy. She hands us arrows all the time. I love her to death!


What is your daughters name?


----------



## alfabuck

Same here, i just figured i'd throw it out there. It's already off my SS.Haha!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Now it does look like a steering wheel! Thats the horn beep beep! LOL Just kidding. I do like the bowjax better. JMO.


That is some funny stuff there now. Beep Beep.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> What is your daughters name?


Paige Elizbeth Fuller


----------



## alfabuck

Its nice to see the little one out there learning at an early age. Hopefully she'll be a future world champion one day. :wink:


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Cool Pete! She needs a pink flame wrap!! Or maybe that you?



When the funds get right.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> Its nice to see the little one out there learning at an early age. Hopefully she'll be a future world champion one day. :wink:


Yeah then she can buy daddy his corvette!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> When the funds get right.


When you are ready Pete we can work something out I am sure.


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Its nice to see the little one out there learning at an early age. Hopefully she'll be a future world champion one day. :wink:


Amen. Tell her all the guys say hello for us. Cute as a button. You are going to have your hands full boss.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I was going to suggest maybe teaming with Bowjax and putting their MaxJax on their. I have a couple sitting at my house that they sent me and I was going to put one on there, like mentioned before, it cannot hurt it. I would go with Bowjax over Limbsaver, not because I shoot for them alone, but they look cooler and I think work better.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I also got my first kill of the year with my bow last night, wish I had my stab:wink: I shot a skunk last night at about 25 yards, I don't think I will shoot another one, they STINK!ukey:


----------



## alfabuck

archeryhunterME said:


> I also got my first kill of the year with my bow last night, wish I had my stab:wink: I shot a skunk last night at about 25 yards, I don't think I will shoot another one, they STINK!ukey:


Hahaha!!!That would be an arrow i wouldn't wanna recover there.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I have two monsterjax stabalizer jax on mine and a doinker a bomb it works very well, I am a dealer for bowjax if anyone is interested in any products, made dealer of the month from bowjax. had to boast a little


----------



## alfabuck

A couple cool pics for you guys. Didn't put the tape to this deer but he is 22" inside and i think 23-24" main beams. Rediculous, i found him dead 2 years ago on the property i hunted in southern Ohio.


----------



## alfabuck

Heres another, he being held on the fence by a 3" kicker off his right g2.....


----------



## asa1485

I would like to have him on my wall wheter I shot it or not. It would have been great if you could have taken him though. At least you know that his offspring are running around in your area.


----------



## Mule426

Sweet pics. I would love to have something like that walk past me here in a few weeks.


----------



## alfabuck

Well i went ahead and shot the SS on my 80# Vulcan and i tell you what, i'm extremely pleased. I know why you have that money back guarantee now. Once you shoot this you're hooked. There isn't much else to say but this stab. is the best functioning stabilizer your money can buy period. I just wanna give a big thanks to all involved in developing this thing and it will be my job to represent and show people how good this stab works. I am so stoked right now we're in the process of buying our first home and all i can think about is shooting this thing.Hahaha!!!Well since everyone is posting pics of their arrow groups with it i might as well. I didn't shoot a hundred rounds to get my best group or fabricate these in any way. This is just an average group at 40 yards (not sighted in still hitting left )out of my Hoyt Vulcan 80# 320fps with a 400 grain arrow today while giving the stab a test run.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Awesome


----------



## asa1485

Way to go Alpha. Sweet shooting.


----------



## asa1485

Here are the ones from last week. Normally about a 290 to 294 shooter. The SS stab picked up the game a little for sure.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting ASA , these stabs are the real deal and i've only shot the 8" hunting version.


----------



## asa1485

I know. That is what I have been telling people. I like the feel of the 12 incher myself.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah thats what i'm gonna be shooting the IBO with this year, the 12". I figured the 8" would be perfect for hunting.


----------



## dkoutdoors

:wink:


asa1485 said:


> I know. That is what I have been telling people. I like the feel of the 12 incher myself.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting boys!!! Alfa glad you are still happy! Pete that is awsome! I have yet to shoot a 300, and I want to bad!


----------



## alfabuck

I figured i'd give another angle of the European mount of that deer i got back today that i showed earlier.......


----------



## jfuller17

Sweetness!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> :wink:


lmao!


----------



## j82higgs

bowtech17 said:


> I just thought I would let everyone know about my test I performed a little bit ago. I put two 12" rods together with just the hub (3oz) on the end of it and tried to see what happens. The first thing I noticed is it seemed to be a tick louder then normal. Problaby could be fixed with a bojax on the rod, but heck this is a target set-up so who cares about noise. I was holding pretty steady though. I havent shoot for about a week and a half or more. If this starts to work I may just have to build a few longer bars and see what happens. The arrow group is at 40 yards. Like I said I have shot for awhile, so dont be to cruel on me. Dennis the FOBs are great!!! I had a slight breeze as well they cut right through the wind.



i like the look of this !! it would go good on a MBR set up:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah it would! I guess I will have to try it that class! LOL. Good to see you back!


----------



## asa1485

Jason, I like the plain funny part of the website. Can't wait to see what goes in the picture gallery and what you guys come up with next.


----------



## jfuller17

What we come up with?! You are the funnt guy that has been doing all the creating!!:tongue:


----------



## asa1485

Hogwash, just playing around a little. You guys are doing the website, a fine job I might add.


----------



## asa1485

What kind of shooting do you do Jason? Any competitive stuff or just hunting?


----------



## jfuller17

I have done about 15 3-d shoots this summer. The big ones where the first leg at Bedford In. and the R100. I try to shoot as much as I can. I also try to hunt as well. I just love to play with bows. I wish I could do that all day! I am not the greatest shooter, just average.


----------



## asa1485

That is excellent. Never shot the R100. I shot 46 different 3D shoots, 20 2D paper animals, & probably 30 to 31 3spot shoots this year. I also enjoy almost nothing better than tinkering with and shooting my bows.


----------



## jfuller17

I know exactly how you feel! That is alot of shooting Pete! I am going to join our 5 spot and video hunt leages this winter. Should help stay focused.


----------



## j82higgs

that's the way i am not the greatest but have a blast doing it ! I have been busy the past couple of days and not able to sit down let alone get on here...i finally got my accomplce set up today tho...only thing that can improve it is an ss now..i have the same problem as others on here...my ups and downs are no more (bow) and now my side to side is killin me...


----------



## asa1485

I have been playing around with videotaping myself. Wish I had a way to upload the video to my computer. No one in my area has the cable for my camcorder.


----------



## asa1485

Did any of you guys see how beautiful the moon is tonight?


----------



## asa1485

From this 


To this, what a transformation! Great job


----------



## asa1485

Work in progress but I am going to get a sign made up for the shop. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


----------



## archeryhunterME

I was hoping for my stabilizers to be here Friday or Saturday but no luck, guess I am waiting until Tuesday


----------



## Mule426

asa1485 said:


> work in progress but i am going to get a sign made up for the shop. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


i want one!!!! That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Mule426

archeryhunterME said:


> I was hoping for my stabilizers to be here Friday or Saturday but no luck, guess I am waiting until Tuesday


It will be worth the wait!!! I promise, sorry you couldn't get it for the weekend though


----------



## dkoutdoors

eye candy


----------



## Mule426

Oh man that looks like heaven. Our fall season opens up monday. I cant wait to get out there and see what kind of result I can get!!! Great pics


----------



## jfuller17

Dennis, that has been my dream for 4 years now to get a turkey with a bow! I have had no luck yet Pete that sign is awsome! You the man again!!


----------



## jfuller17

archeryhunterME said:


> I was hoping for my stabilizers to be here Friday or Saturday but no luck, guess I am waiting until Tuesday


Yeah yours had to catch a boat for some reason, I looked it up and it should be there Tuesday. Sorry about the time.


----------



## archeryhunterME

bowtech17 said:


> Yeah yours had to catch a boat for some reason, I looked it up and it should be there Tuesday. Sorry about the time.


a boat? where is it headed? I work on an island at my uncles house but it should have been sent to my house. Do you have the address it was sent to?


----------



## jfuller17

Well I have talked to my wife and the one that had to take a boat was Sy's in New Mexico. She is confused You should have it Tuesday. It was sent to Unity Maine. Sorry


----------



## dkoutdoors

bowtech17 said:


> Dennis, that has been my dream for 4 years now to get a turkey with a bow! I have had no luck yet Pete that sign is awsome! You the man again!!


we will definately be in a tree come october buddy


----------



## Mule426

Why did it have to take a boat?? Im still on this side of the Rio Grande!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Dont know that what the post office told her. I asked the same thing. Sy got his boat or no boat. Not sure myself.


----------



## alfabuck

Pulled my camera card today and i'm very excited. Got three really nice bucks, one is on my hit list for this year, only i'm gonna set my fiance Steph up on him since she hasn't shot anything really big yet. All the 3d shooting i made her do this year in preparation for this will hopefully payoff. I'm very excited.


----------



## archeryhunterME

sounds good, I am excited to shoot it:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

A little Jersey teaser buck.......


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome, How do you like your reconyx


----------



## alfabuck

By far the best camera money can buy. Put any camera against it and they will fall short. I bought it to take pics and not for photo quality, but i'm telling you one thing ,when you put it out nothing will get by it. I just had mine out for 3 days and got over 1600 pics. Unreal!!! These cameras are so fast they are on another level from any others. I have Moultries and a few others and i have no confidence in them. There is Reconyx and then there is all other cameras. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but i wish everyone could have one to see the difference.


----------



## archeryhunterME

alfabuck said:


> By far the best camera money can buy. Put any camera against it and they will fall short. I bought it to take pics and not for photo quality, but i'm telling you one thing ,when you put it out nothing will get by it. I just had mine out for 3 days and got over 1600 pics. Unreal!!! These cameras are so fast they are on another level from any others. I have Moultries and a few others and i have no confidence in them. There is Reconyx and then there is all other cameras. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk but i wish everyone could have one to see the difference.


send me some of your inferior cam's and I will do some more testing with them:wink:


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> send me some of your inferior cam's and I will do some more testing with them:wink:


Yes indeed, me too!


----------



## asa1485

Ok, wife borrowed cry one of my SS stabs and loves it. Just thought I would show how it looks on her bow.


----------



## asa1485

Happy Labor Day weekend to everyone and a safe and Happy Labor Day tomorrow.


----------



## jfuller17

That bow is awsome! Tell her she has a good looking set-up! I am glad she likes the stabilizer. What was she using before? The american flag is awsome!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

She wasn't using one before. She wanted a bow so that we could spend a little more time together. She said she might not be good at it but, she could look good while doing it.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Here are I few I saw.




























There is a pretty good sized buck but by the time I got to the edge of the field he had went into the woods.


----------



## asa1485

Saw this in another section. Now what would you do if you were going in before daylight and heard something. Turned on the light and there sat this fellow.


----------



## jfuller17

Holy cow! That would scare the crap out of me!!


----------



## asa1485

No doubt.


----------



## dkoutdoors

that dude would taste good


----------



## archeryhunterME

he would be a pin cushion:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

e-mail sent thanks


----------



## asa1485

Hello. HHHeeelllloooooo! Man it is quiet in here today.:shhh: Than I can say and get by with it, I am the #1:blob1::jazzmatazzes::drum::violin::drummer::rockhard::rockband: 2am porch shooter of the world.:humble::humble:


----------



## alfabuck

Where is everyone...........cheep.......cheep.........cheep. I forgot everyone's probably BBQin' for labor day.:darkbeer:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Missed this thread!*

Hey guys....Sorry I haven't been on here sooner than now, I must have missed this thread completely. It took me a while to read all of the posts, I am glad that I get to represent such a great product and share it with all of you. I can't wait to get to know all of you and share our love for this sport!


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome , its nice having you on the team.


----------



## Mule426

alfabuck said:


> Where is everyone...........cheep.......cheep.........cheep. I forgot everyone's probably BBQin' for labor day.:darkbeer:


Oh I wish!!! I sat around all day trying to get ahead on homework so I could shoot this evening . . . got dinner done and walked outside and it was pouring!!!!!


----------



## Mule426

JONEZ24 said:


> Hey guys....Sorry I haven't been on here sooner than now, I must have missed this thread completely. It took me a while to read all of the posts, I am glad that I get to represent such a great product and share it with all of you. I can't wait to get to know all of you and share our love for this sport!


How ya doing? Glad to see that you are here with us know!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Sorry to hear that, i didn't do any BBQing today either but i got my hunting rig all sighted in. I got it shooting broadheads out to 60 yds, for what i don't know but when i was all finished up out to 40 yds i got the bright idea of shooting 50 and 60 yds. That opened up a new can of worms, i had to end up moving my rest since i was hitting left at further distances with my broadheads but i finally got it dialed up. All said and done i was getting 5-6 inch groups out at 60 with broadheads. Good enough, i don't ever get any shots past 30 and the furthest i'll shoot is probably 40yds anyway.LOL!!!


----------



## jfuller17

That is out there alfa! What heads are you using?


----------



## JONEZ24

*its all good*

Everything is good here. Got a wild hair today and decided to sell my x-force that I planned on hunting with. Thought I might try the bowmadness XL. Who knows why I do this....but once i get an itch, it must be scratched.


----------



## alfabuck

The Grizztricks. They have some nice cutting diameter at 1 1/4 " but they are also a lottle touchy at further distances with that and the 4 blade design. Iknow some of my other heads are little more forgiving but these things are pretty nasty and are some of the sharpest blades i ever felt. I'll let you guys know how they work hopefully this weekend.


----------



## jfuller17

I know the feeling Jones!! I have that same rash from time to time.


----------



## jfuller17

alfabuck said:


> The Grizztricks. They have some nice cutting diameter at 1 1/4 " but they are also a lottle touchy at further distances with that and the 4 blade design. Iknow some of my other heads are little more forgiving but these things are pretty nasty and are some of the sharpest blades i ever felt. I'll let you guys know how they work hopefully this weekend.


Keep us posted! Have you ever tried the FOBs? I was curious how they flew with fixed heads.


----------



## JONEZ24

*????*

Do you know if Lauren has the bowmadness on the rack still. It is the new one on the used rack!


----------



## jfuller17

Dont think he does. That guy ended up giving that one to his dad I think. That was Ryan Goldies.


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Keep us posted! Have you ever tried the FOBs? I was curious how they flew with fixed heads.


Yeah Steph shot them for a good part of this season and i tryed them for the first time finally a week ago. They fly awesome but i didn't like the way they pushed the string away from my face and i couldn't get used to them as an anchor point.They just didn't feel comfortable, it sorta made my anchor point feel sloppy. They do fly awesome and i wish i could feel comfortable with them because i would love to shoot them.


----------



## jfuller17

I love them! It took me a while to get used to them also. But now I dont even notice them. It actually helped me anchor the same by the way it felt on my jaw.


----------



## Mule426

alfabuck said:


> Sorry to hear that, i didn't do any BBQing today either but i got my hunting rig all sighted in. I got it shooting broadheads out to 60 yds, for what i don't know but when i was all finished up out to 40 yds i got the bright idea of shooting 50 and 60 yds. That opened up a new can of worms, i had to end up moving my rest since i was hitting left at further distances with my broadheads but i finally got it dialed up. All said and done i was getting 5-6 inch groups out at 60 with broadheads. Good enough, i don't ever get any shots past 30 and the furthest i'll shoot is probably 40yds anyway.LOL!!!


Well at least some of us got to shoot then. I was so bummed when it started this evening. Oh well I guess. Have to get after it tomorrow.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Well hopefully the Stab's show up today, it could be like my birthday present since today is my birthday!:darkbeer:

We went and checked on some stands and oh boy, the apple tree's are absolutely loaded and under them not one is on the ground and it is beaten down from deer tracks everywhere!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok Jason here is that Turkey that came within 15yards of me and was wondering what that funny looking thing was in the tree Saturday....lol

Well Opening weekend, and a full moon not a good combo I like, and seen some does and lots of turkeys on Saturday. I didnt get any shots off on either all weekend. Had fun in the woods enjoying nature and when I wasn't in the woods I was shooting or tinkering with my bows. My wife started shooting my kids bow that they havent touched in quite a few months. I adjusted it to her draw length and lbs and got it all tuned in for her and she is shooting about 4" groups out to 30yards already. I will post some pics of her groups as soon as I can downlaod them.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian that is a beautiful sight to see!! In the stand!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok sorry didnt realize she was that hard to see. So here is a helper.....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Well that helped!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

It was like where Waldo....lol....and still is if you dont have good eyes....but what do you expect from My Blackberry.....and I was trying not to spook her anymore...


----------



## asa1485

Nice looking stab in the photo as well. I believe it's a shooter.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah maybe that Hen was like.....hey that is one cool looking stabilizer better turn my butt around before I am dinner!!!!.......

Yeah it is a shooter for sure.....I have been meaing to take pictures of my groupings but havent yet.....lets just say that I am almost up to the pro porch shooting level.


----------



## jfuller17

"pro porch shooting level." O no you didnt!!


----------



## bcbow1971

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Gotta compete with Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Pro porch is a very hard to attain status. Very limited (exclusive) club.


----------



## asa1485

Almost as hard as the SS (slick scalps) club.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well maybe you need to start a youtube video on how to attain that covetted status......I have a covered porch does that count or do I have to shoot from my front porch.....accross the street....over the fence......past the cows.....beyond the trees.....at the target....

Hey I am more than halfway to that club........


----------



## asa1485

During summer you have to go thru the neighbors windows also.


----------



## bcbow1971

well my nearest neighbor would be over the fence, past the horses, over the other fence, over the woods, over the cows, through the window, off the satalite dish and to th etarget.......something like that?


BTW that would be one heck of a shot consider the neighbors house is almost 1/2 mile away.....


----------



## jfuller17

Slick Scalps is just plain natural talent Pete! I guess some people just have it and some dont.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> well my nearest neighbor would be over the fence, past the horses, over the other fence, over the woods, over the cows, through the window, off the satalite dish and to th etarget.......something like that?
> 
> 
> BTW that would be one heck of a shot consider the neighbors house is almost 1/2 mile away.....


This is starting sound like a old Jordan commercial!!


----------



## asa1485

Yea I know. Almost like the new QAD commercial.

http://www.qadinc.com/smallvid.html


----------



## bcbow1971

Dang computer at work the Flasplayer doesnt work.....havent seen that commercial yet but can imagine......

So Pete when you shavin the nuggett?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Slick Scalps is just plain natural talent Pete! I guess some people just have it and some dont.


Brings back an old saying " I would rather be luck than good". LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Dang computer at work the Flasplayer doesnt work.....havent seen that commercial yet but can imagine......
> 
> So Pete when you shavin the nuggett?


Not in this lifetime. I have a bad enough looking mugshot as it is now. Well maybe when I get the Harley and join the SS motorcycle gang.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> well my nearest neighbor would be over the fence, past the horses, over the other fence, over the woods, over the cows, through the window, off the satalite dish and to th etarget.......something like that?
> 
> 
> BTW that would be one heck of a shot consider the neighbors house is almost 1/2 mile away.....


Then I guess you just can't be in boss. Sorry. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

archeryhunterME said:


> Well hopefully the Stab's show up today, it could be like my birthday present since today is my birthday!:darkbeer:
> 
> We went and checked on some stands and oh boy, the apple tree's are absolutely loaded and under them not one is on the ground and it is beaten down from deer tracks everywhere!


Well Happy B-day man! Mine b-day is this coming Sunday so I feel ya on waiting for that Stab, seems worse than Christmas waiting on that bad boy to get here.

Hope everyone had a great holiday. I spent mine as far away from the computer and tv that I could, at least during the days. Actually got a lot of work done around the ol' homestead. Anyways, just wanted to stop by since its been a few days.

Only have 23 more days to wait, then its gonna be on!


----------



## asa1485

Glad you had a great holiday. I just sat around the hous with the wife. Getting some more of the honeydos in a bit.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Pike! Yours is on its way!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here u go Pete


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Not in this lifetime. I have a bad enough looking mugshot as it is now. Well maybe when I get the Harley and join the SS motorcycle gang.


Well how about this Pete, if you dont shave your head I get the hoyt!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Here u go Pete


Amen brother!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Don't be hatin'. Heard it coming, grabbed camera , zoomed and snapped this fellow just as he was going over. Did not even have time to get a good shot . Barely even got it half way focused. But I really believe the US government needs to invest in the second one.


----------



## jfuller17

Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I mean, the holidays are just around the corner.


----------



## bcbow1971

For real men!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

The club is for "men" Guess thats why you are not there Pete!:tongue:


----------



## bcbow1971

Now thats funny right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Ok, went and shaved.


----------



## jfuller17

Much better! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks a little spikey still.....lol


----------



## asa1485

Dull razor. It happens

I'll wrap it up for now


----------



## sc4x4truck

Do you still have staff postions open for your team?


----------



## jfuller17

sc4x4truck said:


> Do you still have staff postions open for your team?


Not at the moment. There are a few we havent heard back from yet. We will add some more down the road though. Keep us in mind.


----------



## jfuller17

Wow Pete! That looks even better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Trail cam shot. May have to go after this one.


----------



## asa1485

I like the team grill by the way Jason.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bowtech17 said:


> Hey Pike! Yours is on its way!!!!!


Thats awesome man! I'm really stoked and I been telling my huntin buddies all about it and they are as anxious to see it as I am. They have been telling me to make sure & let them know when arrives so they can come over & check it out. When should I expect it BT?


----------



## jfuller17

Tomarrow or thursday for sure. I cant be to long from here.


----------



## dkoutdoors

very funny I cant stop laughing


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Don't be hatin'. Heard it coming, grabbed camera , zoomed and snapped this fellow just as he was going over. Did not even have time to get a good shot . Barely even got it half way focused. But I really believe the US government needs to invest in the second one.


I bet that second one flies wicked smooth!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats the new F14 SS Afgan slayer!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey for all of your staff shooters put in your numbers for free earplugs and cases...Ends tomorrow at 3pm

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=14476#gmessage14476


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Thats awesome man! I'm really stoked and I been telling my huntin buddies all about it and they are as anxious to see it as I am. They have been telling me to make sure & let them know when arrives so they can come over & check it out. When should I expect it BT?


Tell them to bring their bows so they can see how it feels on them.


----------



## archeryhunterME

happy birthday to me! I got my Stab in with the 6" and 8" rod, I am off to shoot them before my party tonight:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Thats the new F14 SS Afgan slayer!!!!!


Kind of resembles the one in this old flier I found.


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> happy birthday to me! I got my Stab in with the 6" and 8" rod, I am off to shoot them before my party tonight:darkbeer:


Post pics. Also post them here if you don't mind
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1008922


----------



## asa1485

It will not be long before Christmas. Be sure to get your name on the list for the hottes gift for that archer in your family.


----------



## asa1485

Jason , got an Alphamax thread going. Get yours in bud.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055529706&posted=1#post1055529706


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Tell them to bring their bows so they can see how it feels on them.


Oh yeah, for sure, I've already told them to bring their bows. I can't wait to get it on the ol' DXT & get my groups tightened up even more, then its off to broadhead tune so my Magnus Stingers are on point.


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Oh yeah, for sure, I've already told them to bring their bows. I can't wait to get it on the ol' DXT & get my groups tightened up even more, then its off to broadhead tune so my Magnus Stingers are on point.


There you go. I have always loved the Magnus line.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I will get my Alphamax on there shortly. Once again you are killing me with that bow. Thats like porn to me!!:tongue:


----------



## asa1485

Sorry bro. Just trying to show how good the Stab looks on it. I know this is way off topic but I saw this on another site if you are anywhere nearby.


OK guys and ladies this is the last scheduled shoot for us at Laughery Valley Fish & Game Club near Friendship Indiana.It's being held on Sept. 20th,there's 30 3D targets and a class for everyone to enter in.So bring your bow and at least see how your shotting before bow season gets here.We have breakfast and lunch served by the ladies of the club,shoot starts whenever you get there!!!!!!!! See you there I hope.........


----------



## jfuller17

I will have to look that up and see where thats at.


----------



## asa1485

Smooth Stability, setting the archery world on fire.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Smooth Stability, setting the archery world on fire.


I like that one, cool pic.


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I like that one, cool pic.


Thanks, I was outside picking up sticks out of the woods and burning them. I have a hanging bag target off to the right and took a break and did a little shooting so I could keep an eye on the fire. I always have my camera handy and as I was walking back from getting the arrows, I thought that would be a cool pic. You never know until you look at them on the computer.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Another awesome pic. Pete! You have quite an imagination. Keep em' coming Pete. They keep my interest up. I ask myself everyday what is asa going to come up with today? Great stuff asa!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

sweet


----------



## asa1485

SS website is coming along nicely I see. Like the just plain funny area.


----------



## jfuller17

Most of that is you Pete! We should rename it the "pete page" LOL


----------



## asa1485

Maybe since I am unemployed right now I ought to go back to school for web design.LMAO


----------



## jfuller17

Man Pete, that might work for you! No kidding.


----------



## bcbow1971

That explains your skills......LOL....Some days I wish I was unemployed....but like to eat too much to quit....lol

I know a lot of fellas around here are out of work as well, its hard I know!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

:zip:


----------



## jfuller17

you could always sell me your bow pete


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> That explains your skills......LOL....Some days I wish I was unemployed....but like to eat too much to quit....lol
> 
> I know a lot of fellas around here are out of work as well, its hard I know!!!


Actually I did not even start messing with the pics until I did the SS stabilizer on my bows until the real deal arrived. that really was my first time. Just like it.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> you could always sell me your bow pete


I know, I know, LOL maybe one day. What's your draw length?


----------



## jfuller17

28.5 -29 ish


----------



## asa1485

The latest one


----------



## asa1485

Jason, looks like you will have to do a football line as well.LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Well gotta do the Eagles for me then....!!!!!

After today and my last final of the semster I guess I will have some time to play with some pics as well Pete. 

can you email me a pic of the SS cropped as well? I would appreciate it...I dont have all that fancy photo editing software on my puter yet....lol.....just the basics, especially here at work....

B


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well gotta do the Eagles for me then....!!!!!
> 
> After today and my last final of the semster I guess I will have some time to play with some pics as well Pete.
> 
> can you email me a pic of the SS cropped as well? I would appreciate it...I dont have all that fancy photo editing software on my puter yet....lol.....just the basics, especially here at work....
> 
> B


PM me your email


----------



## bcbow1971

just sent u an email from my work email!!


----------



## asa1485

Eagle, You mean like this?


----------



## bcbow1971

Rock on.......Hard core Eagles fan...they let me down every year.....lol.....


----------



## asa1485

For some reason did not get the email.
They put your bald sign on the website. Did not know if you knew or not.


----------



## bcbow1971

seen that....LOL

My email is slow because of security sometimes....i sent you a PM as well


----------



## asa1485

On the way to you now. Let me know if that is not right.


----------



## jfuller17

Titans all the way Brian!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Pete that sweet!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I live closest to titans land but I have always been an Eagles fan.....BTW sorry about McNair.....that sucks..

Hey my tube sent out yet?


----------



## jfuller17

Yep it sure is!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet cant wait to test somemore.....u get my box?


----------



## jfuller17

Not sure yet. I havent been home yet.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Well gotta do the Eagles for me then....!!!!!
> 
> After today and my last final of the semster I guess I will have some time to play with some pics as well Pete.
> 
> can you email me a pic of the SS cropped as well? I would appreciate it...I dont have all that fancy photo editing software on my puter yet....lol.....just the basics, especially here at work....
> 
> B


A bears or cubs one would be really cool too. Heck, since you're gettin fancy, how bout a tie dye'ed one? If I ever get the money I'm getting a target rig dipped in tie dye, that would be awesome IMO, I love me some tie dye.


----------



## asa1485

Bears and Cubs?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Bears and Cubs?


oh yeah, thats nice right there. I'm really diggin that Cubs one. You do good work man:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

somebody has alot of time,lookin good


----------



## asa1485

tye dyed


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> tye dyed


:set1_applaud:I like them. Very cool:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Even the angels know a good thing


----------



## JONEZ24

*awesome!!!!*

the images that you are creating are amazing, your creativity is endless. I will have to print several of them out to post around.

on a side note, just sold the X-force and plan to order the PSE Blackmadness tomorrow. Do any of you have suggestions on how to set this bow up. I am using this bow as my 3D bow and I want it to stand out. Strings, sights, rest, ect need to say "look at me" and then when they are watching I will show them how it shoots. I am really open to anything, it just may take me more time to get the money together for some of it. My work in progress for next 3D season.


----------



## JONEZ24

*logo!?*

ASA 

can you add the SS to my member logo? I was wondering how I can make it fit me better. If not, no problem.

Nick


----------



## jfuller17

Bright strings nick. Like neon orange on black. That would be sweet! Maybe a cool stabilizer wrap!:wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*just what I was thinkin*

I was just checkin out the different string companies when you responded. You must have been reading my mind. Definitely think the bright strings will set it apart as well as a stabilizer wrap. Any suggestions on string company or color. We can make this a group project at my expense (but somewhat limited)


----------



## jfuller17

I would say americas best. I am happy with mine. Loren can get them as well.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> ASA
> 
> can you add the SS to my member logo? I was wondering how I can make it fit me better. If not, no problem.
> 
> Nick


Member logo? Not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## asa1485

Stability. A few good random pics around the house can go a long way.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Stability. A few good random pics around the house can go a long way.


Now that one is way cool, I like it better than the other one with flames, you can really see the flames a lot better. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## asa1485

An older Canon 10D digital.


----------



## RedDragons!!

I want to be a PRO STAFF!!!!


----------



## asa1485

1 more for the night. We are going to have to take a poll to see which you guys like the best.


----------



## MICCOX

Let take it back to the top and I hope to here some thing soon from you thanks MIKE C.


----------



## asa1485

SS stabilizers


----------



## asa1485

OK, I'm done


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome


----------



## JONEZ24

*Logo adjustment*



asa1485 said:


> Member logo? Not quite sure what you mean.


The Avatar nex to my username in the posts, it would be awesome to have an SS on the bow!


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> The Avatar nex to my username in the posts, it would be awesome to have an SS on the bow!


OK Pete got ya covered!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

looks perfect


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres a better one......


----------



## jfuller17

Thats sweet Brian!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

You havent seen sweet yet, well actually you are the only one so far...I am about to upload my pics from last night........Dang I wish i used my dang camera....I need to stop using my phone they come out blurry sometime......


----------



## asa1485

Excellent, I see I have some competition. Perfect job Brian.


----------



## jfuller17

Man this is getting good!!:tongue:


----------



## bcbow1971

No competition with you Pete....U da man.....but that wont keep me from trying......BTW check out my new pics I added to the stabil life!!!

Heres one!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting Brian!!!!! Looks like you are dialed in!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah But at $200 a dozen its hard to swallow.......I was fine with one set but within 10 arrows loast 4 arrows.....and one nock........

Add to the wall of pure luck shots!!!!!

I will admit the Kevlar arrows do split pretty cool!! I will take a picture with my real camera of them later tonight!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> No competition with you Pete....U da man.....but that wont keep me from trying......BTW check out my new pics I added to the stabil life!!!
> 
> Heres one!!!!


Practice , practice. Remember I did not start until the deer photo.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah But at $200 a dozen its hard to swallow.......I was fine with one set but within 10 arrows loast 4 arrows.....and one nock........
> 
> Add to the wall of pure luck shots!!!!!
> 
> I will admit the Kevlar arrows do split pretty cool!! I will take a picture with my real camera of them later tonight!!


That's why I shoot the FatBoys. Only $130 a dozen. LOL That is the best and worst thing that can happen. You feel good and bad at the same time.


----------



## asa1485

The photos in the stabil. are looking good. If the rest of you guys have not posted any yet, Get them in there.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian that only the 8" rod! Your 12" should be there today!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Dennis was asking for groupings......is that good enough for you Dennis......LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> OK Pete got ya covered!!


Thanks for the backup. Two heads are better than one. Even if one is shinier than the other. Ha Ha


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey I have some hair left but not much.....LOL.......


----------



## alfabuck

Some nice pics ASA, hopefully i'll have some deer pics for you guys by Sat. or Sunday. We'll see. I'm psyched. Its go time for my SS, i'm taking it into battle for the first time. Trail cams are really showing some promise so we shall see. Check this neat photo of a youngin' out. Hes wearing some velvet on his nose haha......


----------



## bcbow1971

Here Ya go!!!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Some nice pics ASA, hopefully i'll have some deer pics for you guys by Sat. or Sunday. We'll see. I'm psyched. Its go time for my SS, i'm taking it into battle for the first time. Trail cams are really showing some promise so we shall see. Check this neat photo of a youngin' out. Hes wearing some velvet on his nose haha......


Wish you the best of luck. Be sure to take plenty of pics for us.


----------



## asa1485

Looking good there Brian. Here is one just for you.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> I was just checkin out the different string companies when you responded. You must have been reading my mind. Definitely think the bright strings will set it apart as well as a stabilizer wrap. Any suggestions on string company or color. We can make this a group project at my expense (but somewhat limited)


I presonally like the orange and mountain berry combo myself. it is what I have on my Blue Alpine.


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete....LOL


----------



## asa1485

A couple more .


----------



## bcbow1971

Patriotic SS Stealth.........with 9/11 payback


----------



## asa1485

What's up Jason? You kind of quiet today.


----------



## asa1485

Now you talking.....Kind of contageous isn't it.


----------



## asa1485

Brian, since you are at home don't forget to check out the QAD thing I told you about.

http://www.qadinc.com/smallvid.html


----------



## jfuller17

Those are nice pics once again Pete! Yeah I actually been working today.:sad:
I just dont have much time for work anymore!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Man that sucks. Wait, why am I not at work....LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian, since you are at home don't forget to check out the QAD thing I told you about.
> 
> http://www.qadinc.com/smallvid.html


:lol3: that was almost too funny..... I am at work......If you can call it work....lol.....Actually its been a good day staying busy and playing with pics..

I seen that video at class last night FUNNY


bowtech17 said:


> Those are nice pics once again Pete! Yeah I actually been working today.:sad:
> I just dont have much time for work anymore!:wink:


Yeah Jason work stinks sometimes....LOL....having to actually do stuff.

U get the package?


----------



## jfuller17

Sure did Brian. Thanks a bunch those are very nice! My buddy shoots alot of guns and he took a set and loves them!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well you better be using them at work as well.....LOL....cant have any deaf SS Staff on our hands!!!

Glad you like them!!


----------



## asa1485

Man these things have soo many uses.


----------



## jfuller17

That thing poblaby dosent shoot as well as my Alphamax! LOL Great stuff Pete!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here ya go Jason


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Fellas!!! You guys should work on a logo for us!!


----------



## asa1485

What did you have in mind?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well, I go home for lunch today and what do I see but a package on the front porch waiting for me. I open it up and to my surprise, is the coolest stab I've seen with these eyes. As I looked it over, it was no shock; I was dreaming of getting of work, at exactly 5 o'clock!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice, good luck with it. You will definitely love it no doubt.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes no doubt you will love it for sure!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Oh my, we have a rhymer among us. I truly believe you will love it. Let us know.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Oh my, we have a rhymer among us. I truly believe you will love it. Let us know.


yeah, the songwriter/artistic side of me just comes out when I get excited, its almost as if I can't stop it sometimes.

I'm sure I'll love it, it looks great and its machined beautifully. I'll have pics & a review wrote up sometime tonight!


----------



## asa1485

*Logo*

What are you looking for as far as one Jason?


----------



## jfuller17

My options are open Pete.


----------



## asa1485

No directions or preferrables?


----------



## JONEZ24

*New bow on the way!!!!*

Just ordered a new PSE bowmadness XL ninja style all black in 60-70 lb. Gonna keep all accessories black except for the americas best string in fluorescent yellow and orange with matching peep, loop, and serving material. Who knows how well I will shoot it but it will look good. Just wondering Jason, is it possible to get the stabilizer rod finished in black instead of the carbon fiber look. Trying to get everything to match on this bow. Can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Shot the 6" tonight and wow, that thing really does work! It put my groups about 50% tighter, at least. Two of my huntin buddies came over & shot it and both were very impressed and said they could definitely tell a difference in both their groups and in the way the bow shot & felt. I took quite a bit of video and I am going to try my hand at editing a video review. Long story short, very impressed and a definite believer! I hope to have that video edited by the end of the weekend and I will post for all AT members to read. I am going to post some pics tonight as well.


----------



## asa1485

Thay's what we been tellin' everyone. Thanks for the feedback and review. Can't wait to see the pics and video.


----------



## asa1485

Here's two


----------



## asa1485

One more


----------



## asa1485

Nice looking avatar there Alpha


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

hey guys, check out my review. i know its 8 minutes but I promise you will not be disappointed. Any feedback on the video is welcome. It is literally the first video I've ever edited or put together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV61SPHIlcM


----------



## Mule426

Man that was amaizing!!! Great video! I cant get over how simple the stab looks yet how well it works!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Pete those are nice!! I will be working on some myself for Jason and the guys. I am planning on trying some:
with backgrounds
others with and without the stabilizer
some simple easy to remember logos
and whatever my mind comes up with. 
I may email you a few ideas and let you tweak some as well.

Big John....I believe that names matches....from Jersey....That bow looks dang good with that SS on it.....

John from pike county, I will check out the video at home.....Youtube blocked at work....but I am glad you like it as well......havent had anyone say they havent like it once they tried it. Most will make fun of the size.....that because they just dont know and are affraid to try!!!! But I will keep pushing em till the give in!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

cool vid


----------



## dkoutdoors

need a Smooth Stability with a cool deer skull


----------



## bcbow1971

Dennis how about this for a quick start


----------



## asa1485

Way cool video. It's seems everyone has a helper. Jason has his daughter, you have your dog so, I guess i will have to put mine in. This is the house cat Lacey. Whenever I am fletching up arrows , working on my bow, she is right there on the arm chair inspecting every move I make.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Dennis how about this for a quick start


Nice Brian


----------



## asa1485

Here's your big buck Dennis, LOLOLOL


----------



## jfuller17

That is wild Pete! That almost looks like a giant FOB!


----------



## asa1485

Dang, you are still breathing. LOL Good morning


----------



## jfuller17

That game last night kinda had me wound up! We almost pulled it off! Dang them steelers!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Ooops.


----------



## asa1485

Fire in tha hole


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah the steelers cheated........ grrrrrr


----------



## asa1485

Does look like a giant FOB


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah the steelers cheated........ grrrrrr


Did not even watch.


----------



## asa1485

Going off like a nuclear explosion


----------



## alfabuck

You got way too much time on your hands ASA!!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Mean Green


----------



## asa1485

A simple one


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> You got way too much time on your hands ASA!!!!:tongue::wink:


I know. The wife has been getting on me saying I spend too much time with you guys.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Mean Green


Fancy, fancy. .... Let me turn out the lights


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Mule426 said:


> Man that was amaizing!!! Great video! I cant get over how simple the stab looks yet how well it works!! Good Job!!!!





dkoutdoors said:


> cool vid





asa1485 said:


> Way cool video. It's seems everyone has a helper. Jason has his daughter, you have your dog so, I guess i will have to put mine in. This is the house cat Lacey. Whenever I am fletching up arrows , working on my bow, she is right there on the arm chair inspecting every move I make.


Thanks guys, glad you liked it. Was nervous how it would turn out since it was my first video I've ever done but I'm very pleased with it.

Yeah, everyone gots a helper. Normally my 3 yr old son is out with his bow helping me but he wasn't feelin too hot last night, he's been growin like a weed and its been making his little legs ache. But my dog Penny is awesome. I've had her since she was 5 weeks old, then when I got hurt I trained her to be my service dog. My cousin is a dog trainer for service dogs, obedience, self protection, and police work so he helped give me tips and advice. She will find car keys, tv remote, stereo remote, shoes, hats, her leash, her collars, her service vest and on & on & on (she'll even fetch a beer from an open fridge). She's also an experienced hunter. When I squirrel hunt, we sit, I shoot, she fetches & comes back to where I'm sitting. I've also taken her turkey hunting, deer hunting, bird hunting, & duck hunting and she excels at them all. Heck, we've called in turkeys while she watches and had deer w/in 15 yards of us & she just sits, frozen, waiting for me to make the first move. I can't express in words how wonderful and smart she is. She can go from the shopping mall to the woods and feel equally at home in both places. Anyways, I'll quit braggin about my sweet girl. Thanks again for the compliments on the video, hopefully there will be a lot more where that came from!


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Thanks guys, glad you liked it. Was nervous how it would turn out since it was my first video I've ever done but I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> Yeah, everyone gots a helper. Normally my 3 yr old son is out with his bow helping me but he wasn't feelin too hot last night, he's been growin like a weed and its been making his little legs ache. But my dog Penny is awesome. I've had her since she was 5 weeks old, then when I got hurt I trained her to be my service dog. My cousin is a dog trainer for service dogs, obedience, self protection, and police work so he helped give me tips and advice. She will find car keys, tv remote, stereo remote, shoes, hats, her leash, her collars, her service vest and on & on & on (she'll even fetch a beer from an open fridge). She's also an experienced hunter. When I squirrel hunt, we sit, I shoot, she fetches & comes back to where I'm sitting. I've also taken her turkey hunting, deer hunting, bird hunting, & duck hunting and she excels at them all. Heck, we've called in turkeys while she watches and had deer w/in 15 yards of us & she just sits, frozen, waiting for me to make the first move. I can't express in words how wonderful and smart she is. She can go from the shopping mall to the woods and feel equally at home in both places. Anyways, I'll quit braggin about my sweet girl. Thanks again for the compliments on the video, hopefully there will be a lot more where that came from!


Man, if only we can get the wives to do that.Did I just say that?



Great job again. Keep up the good work. What all did your buds have to say about the stab?


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey pete Email me that one just the stab again if you could.....with no background.....please....lost it....lol


----------



## asa1485

At work or home


----------



## bcbow1971

both if you dont mind!! Thanks


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Man, if only we can get the wives to do that.Did I just say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Great job again. Keep up the good work. What all did your buds have to say about the stab?


I hear ya! If my wife was half as grateful as my dog... Well I better not say, she may be trolling on here, lol:zip:

Both my buddies really liked it and could tell an immediate difference. NOW, I gotta get them to buy one, although I don't know if they are able. Chad is a pretty new bowhunter & single dad and I know he's strapped for every penny. But I may be able to talk Rob into one, gonna try anyhow! IMO the thing pretty much sells itself. Just put it on and shoot, then BOOM  instant believer


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres another


----------



## asa1485

Yep, just what every troop needs in their field pacs. Will make that rifle shoot a lot better also.


----------



## asa1485

9/11 today. Check it out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055556845#post1055556845


----------



## asa1485

Waiting on a couple more from staff shooters and Tyler & Ryan. This is what I got so far


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Everyone I am off to go golf in a golf scramble and then off for the woods I hope all weekend!!!

I am working on my new Putter and also my new tee and driver stabilizer!!!


----------



## asa1485

Good luck. You might have something with that putter>LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Waiting on a couple more from staff shooters and Tyler & Ryan. This is what I got so far


Looks great Asa except I spell my name w/o an h, Jon


----------



## asa1485

Sorry, will take care of it


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Sorry, will take care of it


No problem brother, happens all the time. Believe me, not many people spell it w/out the H


----------



## asa1485

Here ya' go


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

You da man!


----------



## asa1485

Nope, you are. Again , glad to have you aboard.


----------



## asa1485

SS logo. This one would make some cool decals for the staff shooters.


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> I know. The wife has been getting on me saying I spend too much time with you guys.


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

looking good


----------



## asa1485

Forgot this one


----------



## simi06

I was wondering about the weight attaching to the bar. I see it is allen head but is there a quick release system in the works. I like the design and all the feedback is great but will that weight fit into a Plano case or does one need to keep removing the stabilizer each time one stores the bow. I have a new Athens and would love to add a better stabilizer than my Doinker to her. (Sounds bad doesn't it?) A 6 or 8 inch Smoothe Stability would do the trick.


----------



## asa1485

Will have to check with Jason on the quick detach. However, there is only one allen screw that attaches the hub to the shaft. Most shooters carry an allen pack around with them anyway. Really simple and quick.


----------



## asa1485

Well Brian is out playin' girly golf so I will have free range LOL. Eat your heart out Brian. Good luck in the woods this weekend bud.


----------



## asa1485

SS stability


----------



## alfabuck

Looks like i just came down with the flu and tommorrow is opening day.What a bummer, hopefully i'll feel better in the AM.


----------



## asa1485

Now that really sucks. I'll be more than come and help you out. I'll hunt your sets for you and even split the meat.Just kidding. I hope you get to feel'n better real soon.


----------



## asa1485

I do like the blue


----------



## asa1485

Anyone been doing any shooting? I did a little today. Man I still can not get over how the bow holds with that stab.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Anyone been doing any shooting? I did a little today. Man I still can not get over how the bow holds with that stab.


Well I'm going to leave the office right now and go shoot, I'll check back in later. I still can't get over it either, pretty amazing huh.


----------



## asa1485

Wife came up with this one. She is in management and says she has an eye for things.


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome asa you been shooting


----------



## asa1485

Little bit. You?


----------



## dkoutdoors

I shoot every evening, try to shoot 50 arrows or more


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Shot a little tonight, just keeps getting better the more I get used to it.


----------



## asa1485

Practice, practice. I shot a little today. Did ok.



Brian, you are from KY right? Check this out

Saw it in another post about Kentucky hunters beware!!!LOL

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/...y.bigfoot.wave


----------



## jfuller17

Glad you like Jon. It does take a little getting used to and sometimes moving the sight a little to get comfortable with it.


----------



## asa1485

You are getting behind Brian.


----------



## asa1485

Goody, goody Jason is here. What's up boss?


----------



## jfuller17

Not much my little picture making buddy! You?


----------



## asa1485

Just having a little fun. Brian has been doing it also. He said he is going to give me some competition. Now I am going to stop and it will drive him crazy. LOL Did you ever decide what kind of look you are wanting?


----------



## asa1485

Which one is your favorite so far?


----------



## jfuller17

I kinda like the deer skulls and the letter "ss" that you have been making. I am actually thinking that once we all seattle on one we are going to get some decals made for your vehicles.


----------



## asa1485

Cool. Can't wait


----------



## dkoutdoors

cant wait I love decals and those that have seen my bravada know all to well.
Awesome job on the logos


----------



## JONEZ24

*decals*

Jason, let me know when you do decals. I don't know if you have anybody in mind yet but I know the guy that did laurens decals and vehicle magnets and he is pretty cheap. He can do about any size and he also does banners.


----------



## jfuller17

Sounds good Jones. Hey did you see the video on Jon in here under the ss video review. You need to check it out!


----------



## Beastmaster

If anyone can do something like a pirate skull and crossbones, but the crossbones is the Smooth Stability stabilizer and it's in black and white.....I'll take it.

-Steve


----------



## JONEZ24

*Video*

I saw the video this morning before I went to school. Jon did a great job on his first video. I have been thinkin about doing one with multiple camera angles. I have done a lot of video editing over the years and I have a couple Apple computers with an video editing program waiting to be used, just need the right project. It doesn't take long at all to put one together and post it to youtube and websites. I would like to get a new camera to video my own hunts.


----------



## jfuller17

Just thought I would share what my other activity is that I do in the summer. I race sprint cars for my mom and dad. I have raced against some of the best (Tony Stewart, Ryan Newman, Kasey Kane etc.) I love to do that as well! Paige also like to help her dad on that also. I gave her a ride into the pits one day on my race bag! Precious cargo!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

dude, that is a sweet A sprint car. what you runnin in it?


----------



## asa1485

Man that is sweet. Always wanted to do that. But Kyle Petty told me once that you pick up "dirty habits" on a dirt track.


----------



## jfuller17

410 cubic inch chevy small block. It was on the dyno at 829 H.P. It is all direct drive for those that dont know. She will flat get up and run!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bowtech17 said:


> 410 cubic inch chevy small block. It was on the dyno at 829 H.P. It is all direct drive for those that dont know. She will flat get up and run!


I would say. Kee-rist thats a great h.p. to cubic inch ratio. Is it supercharged? Whats your compression ratio? What are all the other specs on that baby?


----------



## Beastmaster

ASA - got an email notification that you updated the thread with a reply back to me. I don't see it on the board any more.

What happened?

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Crazy thing all of a sudden would not load up the pics. No reason given.


----------



## Beastmaster

Cool. Got it. Now I just have to add the Smooth Stability logo to it. Then - figure out how to get that on a shirt.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Let's try it again


----------



## asa1485

Load it on a disc, take to anyone that does it and they can take it off of the disc.


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Just thought I would share what my other activity is that I do in the summer. I race sprint cars for my mom and dad. I have raced against some of the best (Tony Stewart, Ryan Newman, Kasey Kane etc.) I love to do that as well! Paige also like to help her dad on that also. I gave her a ride into the pits one day on my race bag! Precious cargo!!


Sweet Jason!!!That thing is nasty.We have a little track not to far from here called Bridgeport speedway where they run the Modifieds and sprint cars.Thats gotta be a lot of fun.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah it sure is Alfa! I like that cross bones that is sweet!


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is sweet Jason


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

Well i took a run at it tonight and got skunked. Me ,Steph and my buddy Joe all did as a matter of fact. Can't remember that ever happening. The weather was miserable and raining and the deer weren't moving. Sitting in that little treestand while having the flu only made my body ache worse. So tommorrow i'll get back after it and hopefully lay one down.....


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry about your luck Alfa! I hope you get to feeling better. The flu flat sucks.


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome pic bet you had a blast I cant wait to get into a tree with my buddy bowtech17


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah it came out ok for a cell phone pic.I figure i'd take a pic of my new stabilizer on the job.:tongue: Can't wait for tommorrow.


----------



## dkoutdoors

cant wait to see the set up with you behind a fat doe or an awesome buck


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok I need to get back into the woods. I just wanted to let you know and ask for a prayer request for my step son. Him and his dad were in accident this morning. They both are home but are banged up alot. Thank God for them onlyhaving bruising when a car pulled out in front of them on a hwy doing 50mph and Tboned and turned into a ditch. Neither one was wearing there seatbelts and only sestained minor injuries some how. We have told him to be wearing his seatbelt all the time, even though his dad never enforces it. He is 16 and has his permit, thank God he wasnt driving.

Well its been a long day and heading to bed!!!

Been working on some Logo's Jason


----------



## asa1485

Glad everything is ok.


----------



## alfabuck

Well i'm up and attem'. Wish me luck fellows, i'm bringin the SS to work again this morning. Hope to lay the smack on a doe so i can start hunting my buck areas.


----------



## asa1485

Hope it goes better for you today


----------



## jfuller17

What do you guys think of the flames on the camo? Like it or not?


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay - more experimentation and reporting straight from the shooting line. 

There is a point of diminishing returns with regards to length. 

24 inches and 8 ounces seems to be a maximum sweet spot for a lot of bows, ranging from a Bow Madness XL (mine) to a Bear Truth (borrowed from another shooter) to my Athens. This may or may not apply to other bows and shooters. 

I extended the stabilizer out to 32 inches and 36 inches and played with it using different weights. 

The V-bar effect starts to disappear and roll starts up if you extend things too far. 

So, doing two bars for 20 or 24 inches long seems to work well. 

I did have a chance to compare rod stiffness with a fellow shooter who recently got a B-Stinger XL Premier. The rods from SS seem to be just as stiff as the Premier rods. They appear to be a similar diameter too. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for the report Steve! Always glad to hear feedback.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> What do you guys think of the flames on the camo? Like it or not?


Ok Jason that is sweet!!! I like it alot!!!!

Today has been better and I am off to shoot and tinker with my bow. Can't make it into the woods today but I am planning on hitting Ft Knox this week!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I like it Jason, looks pretty cool. I might have to get me one of those orange wraps for mine. It will match my strings.


----------



## asa1485

Looks good to me boss!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Ok Jason that is sweet!!! I like it alot!!!!
> 
> Today has been better and I am off to shoot and tinker with my bow. Can't make it into the woods today but I am planning on hitting Ft Knox this week!!!!


Be careful on that Fort Knox deal. I think they got a pretty good alarm system and security guards. LOL


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> What do you guys think of the flames on the camo? Like it or not?


Now all you have to do is get orange and black strings to match it.
Would also look good on my orange bow.


----------



## dkoutdoors

looks hot


----------



## spotshooter300

*...*

I took a look at this stabilizer ,very well made and I will be shooting one shortly.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Good to see you on here TINY you can come in an try out different lengths and weights to see which you like better


----------



## softballfan

Its hot:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump it baby:tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

That would look cool Pete! Dang man how mant bows do you have!!!


----------



## asa1485

Stopped counting at 10, told you I did a lot of different shooting.


----------



## jfuller17

Man it must be nice!!! I only have one right now! Maybe when I become a legendary porch shooter I will have more bows given to me! LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*wraps*

Jason the orange flames look great!:set1_applaud:I will have to get some when my bowmadness comes in. They will go great with the fluorescent orange and yelllow string I ordered for it.


----------



## jfuller17

Yes they will! I also have some yellow flames as well. So which ever you prefer!!


----------



## asa1485

Wish you had candy apple red. You know for which one. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*wraps*

would I be able to overlap the orange and yellow flames on the stab rod?


----------



## dkoutdoors

If anyone is looking for some stab wraps let me know what you want e-mail me at
[email protected]
I will get an order placed.


----------



## Beastmaster

simi06 said:


> I was wondering about the weight attaching to the bar. I see it is allen head but is there a quick release system in the works. I like the design and all the feedback is great but will that weight fit into a Plano case or does one need to keep removing the stabilizer each time one stores the bow. I have a new Athens and would love to add a better stabilizer than my Doinker to her. (Sounds bad doesn't it?) A 6 or 8 inch Smoothe Stability would do the trick.


For my vehicle travel case, I'm able to cram in everything with zero issues.

I use a Quick Detach unit and store my Athens Accomplice 34, the Smooth Stability stabilizer with dual 12" bars, and everything else in a Plano BowMax Pillarlock case.

Picture shows:

- Athens Accomplice 34
- Sure-Loc Challenger 400 (attached to the bow) w/Extreme Scope and light
- Easton Field Quiver w/Belt and release bag
- Pro Pod
- Smooth Stability Stabilizer, 8 ounces total, w/2 12" bars and a Doinker 2" Varitune
- Small Binoculars and monocular
- 12 Easton XX75 300 spine arrows w/PDP bullet points
- 12 Easton Carbon Storm 400 spine arrows w/65gr field points
- Utility box with spare parts and repair stuff

On the days that I want extra protection for the sight, I'll toss the sight into the Sure-Loc box and then toss it in.

All of this will also fit my SKB airline travel case too.

So - get yourself a 20 dollar quick disconnect and the whole Smooth Stability unit will fit in the case without any issues.

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

*Logos*

Ok here is some logos and designs I have started to put together for Jason and the gang.....More to come!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Sweeet Brian!!! How is the 12" working for you?


----------



## bcbow1971

Here are a few more. How do you like them so far Jason? and other SS shooters....

That 12" is nice!!! I like the 8" better with the single weight......I think that if I had another weight on the 12" it would be the best of both worlds!!! 


Are you all looking for small logos for stickers? Do you all want SS or Smooth Stability spellled out? I would think it should be spelled out till people catch on. I have been trying to come up with a slogan as well that may be catchy!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

*Jonez*

Hey Jonez here a camo SS on your avatar....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Well I think it should be spelled out also for a while. I like several of them. I am looking to make a decal or graphic for a truck window. Kinda something cool but simple and to the point. Jones avatar is kinda sweet. I also like the saying that Pete uses.. "put some stability in your life". But I am open to anything.


----------



## jfuller17

Maybe we could take Jones avatar and turn the bow into a compound bow also and use it?


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok sounds good I like Petes saying as well.....kinda catchy!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I was trying ta catch the design of the SS disc......the Avatar looks almost like an B-Stinger so I was thinkin that we should have a SS looking design


----------



## jfuller17

Thats a good point.


----------



## asa1485

Alphamax clipart


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice Pete......


----------



## asa1485

SS stability


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice Pete......


Yours are looking dang good also boss.


----------



## asa1485

Beastmaster said:


> For my vehicle travel case, I'm able to cram in everything with zero issues.
> 
> I use a Quick Detach unit and store my Athens Accomplice 34, the Smooth Stability stabilizer with dual 12" bars, and everything else in a Plano BowMax Pillarlock case.
> 
> Picture shows:
> 
> - Athens Accomplice 34
> - Sure-Loc Challenger 400 (attached to the bow) w/Extreme Scope and light
> - Easton Field Quiver w/Belt and release bag
> - Pro Pod
> - Smooth Stability Stabilizer, 8 ounces total, w/2 12" bars and a Doinker 2" Varitune
> - Small Binoculars and monocular
> - 12 Easton XX75 300 spine arrows w/PDP bullet points
> - 12 Easton Carbon Storm 400 spine arrows w/65gr field points
> - Utility box with spare parts and repair stuff
> 
> On the days that I want extra protection for the sight, I'll toss the sight into the Sure-Loc box and then toss it in.
> 
> All of this will also fit my SKB airline travel case too.
> 
> So - get yourself a 20 dollar quick disconnect and the whole Smooth Stability unit will fit in the case without any issues.
> 
> -Steve


Looking good there Beast


----------



## asa1485

Ever had one of those days?


----------



## bcbow1971

I think this would make a great decal for the vehicles!


----------



## dkoutdoors

these are awesome


----------



## asa1485

Just for fun


----------



## bcbow1971

This is for you Dennis!!


----------



## jfuller17

Now that is cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

And another....lol


----------



## asa1485

There ya' go Brian!


----------



## asa1485

Hey Brian, what program you using?


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is freakin cool


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Hey Brian, what program you using?


Ancient chinese secret.......lol.......well I used Gimp to cut pictures with no background and now I just use powerpoint cause that is all we have on my government computer.......

what are you using?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Man it must be nice!!! I only have one right now! Maybe when I become a legendary porch shooter I will have more bows given to me! LOL


Hard to keep them all set up and shooting.LOL
Given to me?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Ancient chinese secret.......lol.......well I used Gimp to cut pictures with no background and now I just use powerpoint cause that is all we have on my government computer.......
> 
> what are you using?


Just the old microsoft 9 pic program that came with the computer. Very, did I say VERY basic.LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I feel ya bro!!! well I think it can be addicting....lol


----------



## OHsneaky1

Now THAT is cool!


----------



## bcbow1971

A few more


----------



## asa1485

A little truck window art


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Pete I had one made like that as well.....with that skull.....


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. I know what your favorite color is now. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Whats that Camo.....lol.....Blue is actually my fav color.....lol


----------



## dkoutdoors

bc those are awesome


----------



## dkoutdoors

Just want to let everyone Know that SS is Michiana Backwoods Adventures Main sponsor and will be supported proudly through our DVD


----------



## asa1485

Mine also!


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> Just want to let everyone Know that SS is Michiana Backwoods Adventures Main sponsor and will be supported proudly through our DVD


Excellent


----------



## jfuller17

dkoutdoors said:


> Just want to let everyone Know that SS is Michiana Backwoods Adventures Main sponsor and will be supported proudly through our DVD


We are pleased to be a part of a great company and such a down to earth guy. The relationship between MBA and Smooth Stability is just like two hunters that are here to help each other out! Thanks again Dennis!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah Dennis thanks!! About to head home for the day......dang may hit woods for a few hours before softball.....!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Your welcome and tis the season


----------



## asa1485

What real men use


----------



## jfuller17

Now that is good Pete!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jason. Did you check out my new avatar?


----------



## jfuller17

Sure did Pete! It looks super sweet!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

super duper


----------



## asa1485

Last one for the night


----------



## dkoutdoors

I need one wit a Viper Snake oh ya


----------



## Beastmaster

*Customize your hub...*

Okay guys. This is somewhat crossing the streams here for me. But - I also am not only sponsored by Athens and Smooth Stability, I'm also sponsored by a local company (who's owner is also an archery enthusiast) called Limb Lessons.

Limb Lessons was graceful enough to anoint my hub with one of the coolest things - customized lettering on the hub.

If you are interested in having your hub graced with personalization, contact the guys at Limb Lessons by emailing them at [email protected]. 

$20 bucks (includes return shipping) will get this for you. Their templates are already made up - so making yours will be far easier than the experimentation on mine! 

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

That is sweet Steve!!! Great Idea!! Is it etched or engraved? Love my Limb Lession tag also!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> I need one wit a Viper Snake oh ya


Here ya go Dennis!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

that is freakin sweet thanks man


----------



## bcbow1971

Anytime Dennis!!!


Heres something else


----------



## asa1485

Looking good there Brian.


----------



## Beastmaster

bcbow1971 said:


> That is sweet Steve!!! Great Idea!! Is it etched or engraved? Love my Limb Lession tag also!!!


Its laser engraved. The guys had to play with the laser to get through down enough to make it show up. 

So- they are keeping the template created so they can do it again in the future. 

I did forward the information to the guys at SS too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet sounds good!!


----------



## asa1485

I think we are getting some of our pics from the same place. I have the same viper pic. ..Great job


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa I love it your the man


----------



## asa1485

Life's stability, even Miss Mary knew a good thing when she saw it


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Dennis. I don't know about Brian, but I am having a ball. It is kind of addictive.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah its addictive and I believe we do have a lot of the smae picture also, I made this for Dennis earlier but I liked the other one better.


----------



## asa1485

Sweet one


----------



## bcbow1971

We are going to have to start an meeting for this addiction.....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Or a business! PB graphic designs!


----------



## asa1485

My name is Pete and I am a addicted.LOL


----------



## asa1485

Uh oh, Brian just logged off. That means he has gone searching for new pics. I'm sure he will come back with something killer.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Pete this I will have to say is my pride and glory so far.......Makes me want to stand up on a pedistool and sing the national anthem......but I could honestly say that this is how I truely feel about the saying. I believe if we get these in olympic shooters hands they will be there!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

That is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Cool. I wish they allowed compounds in the olympics. I know I would use one (stab) there.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well they can use them on them long sticks as well.......


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok Well I reworded it some.....what do you all think.....

I am heading out to visit with my school counselor about my new semester. then I am heading to my stand!!!


----------



## asa1485

Good luck.


----------



## asa1485

A couple decals maybe


----------



## asa1485

Couple more.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok just got done making a mount for my camera on my bow!! Now sitting in woods and what do u know I can get on here from my phone!! 

Its a little warmer than I like but being in the woods is always nice. Lots of squirels and chipmunks so far


----------



## asa1485

Cool, play by play archery. You go Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well gotta keep in contact lol.... I text some people as well.....keeps me from sleepin 2!!!


----------



## asa1485

Heard that. You been seeing anything good in that area?


----------



## dkoutdoors

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah its addictive and I believe we do have a lot of the smae picture also, I made this for Dennis earlier but I liked the other one better.


that is freakn sweet dude


----------



## asa1485

Don't forget to take pics!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey this is sara (jason's wife) i want you all to know that jason is so afraid of snakes-seeing all these snakes just makes me laugh im just catching up all the small talk you guys got going on-jason is work at the archery shop right now sure he will be one later--make you make him a snake picture just for him he will love it


----------



## jfuller17

Hey i need a funny banner for the funny page-i added some new banners from what you guys created the other day- take a look if you havent already


----------



## dkoutdoors

fuller is seeing black viper in his dreams


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres a few I will work on the snake in the morning. 

I seen and videoed a few turkeys and shot and missed a doe....got her on video as well...not bad for my madden voyage on filming my hunts....


----------



## jfuller17

Black Viper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

A little teaser of things to come. You know Brian is working hard.


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet Pete!!!! I like it. Hopefully tomarrow I will be picking up a black APA viper from my buddy Dennis. I will let everyone know how it shoots. I know Dennis is a busy guy so if he cant get me in tomarrow maybe thurs. Come on my fellow "Team Venom" member! Hook a brother up!


----------



## asa1485

Man I been wanting one of those. I bet it shoots good on the porch> LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

bowtech17 said:


> Sweet Pete!!!! I like it. Hopefully tomarrow I will be picking up a black APA viper from my buddy Dennis. I will let everyone know how it shoots. I know Dennis is a busy guy so if he cant get me in tomarrow maybe thurs. Come on my fellow "Team Venom" member! Hook a brother up!


I am seeing a hidden message in here somewhere. LOL all matte black APA Viper with carbon crossweave limbs they look sweeeeeeeet


----------



## jfuller17

Well I didnt try to hide it to much! I dont know if I will be able to sleep tonight! I might be pulling a Pete and be up at 3am shooting off the deck!


----------



## asa1485

It's hard to get those things to show up good as an avatar! You are going to loan it to me right?


----------



## jfuller17

We will see Pete! I havent even shot it yet!


----------



## jfuller17

I am normally terrified of snakes, which is ironic that I would get a bow named after a snake and have all these avatars that are snakes. I know one thing even if I would see one go across the yard I would flip out! I hate them.


----------



## asa1485

That is what your wife said. Nothing wrong with that. Everyone has a vice. Mine is jumping out of an airplane without a chute!


----------



## Mule426

Dang guys!!! Im dont log on for a couple of days and I miss a bunch!!!


----------



## asa1485

Snooze ya' loose. LOL Glad you could make it now though.


----------



## asa1485

A few more before bed time.


----------



## asa1485

Last ones. Meant to put far east but you get the idea.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete, thats some of your funniest stuff!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here ya go jason.......LOL


----------



## jfuller17

That would be me for sure!!!!! Minus some hair LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok well I should have been posting pictures of my deer this morning....But I missed her last night. Hit a small branch that I didnt see and it was getting dark in the woods....but that stand is looking promising!!! I did try my hand a videoing and it was cool. But after I shot all you see in woods and sky because my camera is mounted on the bow, I am going to shoot with it tonight, practicing, and see what i can do different to help. The 12" stab worked great but I will be switching back to the 8" for hunting. It was just a tad long for my stand and that made 2 long things that I have to worry about hitting the metal stand. Plus on the video if I dont zoom in much you can see almost half the stab's end.....which is cool for advertisement....lol

If I can get a tinkering with this video editing I will post some pics of the hunt....


Here is a pic of the Homemade, Old Alpin kids bow arrow rest, camera mount.....actually works great. I mounted it between the QD and the bow but after I got in the house I switched it so it is between the stab and the QD and I just slide it in between before tightening......


----------



## dkoutdoors

looks good


----------



## bcbow1971

Obviously he hasnt seen the little garter snake next to him


BTW Jason I fixed your stab for ya....what was that little ugly coil on there.....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Brian! That was Ryans bow I had to borrow because my idiotic butt dry fired mine accidently the second day of season and no one could find a string for a least 3 weeks because they were backed up. So Ryan shot his the next weekend and told me to borrow his since I was a sitting duck. I took home friday and shot about 20 shots to make sure it was close for me and the next day I killed that deer. It was my first buck ever! I was happy! Thank god Ryan had already shot his. I am not sure I like the snake though!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Pete, thats some of your funniest stuff!!!


Thanks. I really like the cat. May play around with it a bit more. Brain, those are looking good hoss. You are getting real technical on me.LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Sara said you loved them......LOLOLOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Thanks. I really like the cat. May play around with it a bit more. Brain, those are looking good hoss. You are getting real technical on me.LOL


No technical here just fun.....LOL.....so easy once you have an idea and then find the right picture.....LOL

But one day I might actually do some work ......or not


----------



## jfuller17

O did she now!


----------



## asa1485

post #947


----------



## bcbow1971

Lol


----------



## asa1485

Like the logo on the shirt


----------



## asa1485

What are wifes for right


----------



## bcbow1971

another


----------



## dkoutdoors

love the pic of fuller


----------



## asa1485

Brian did a good job did he not.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well, I like the cat & Vader, so far possibly my two favorite ones. Plus the kid tattle telling on Jason for dry firing his bow, friggin' priceless!


----------



## bcbow1971

For Dennis


----------



## asa1485

Something I just found


----------



## bcbow1971

nice


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres a cute one for ya Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Got that one in the many files. It is cute. Here is another one right back at 
ya' 




















Believe it or not I worked on one last night like it and did not like how it turned out. Started to delete it


----------



## asa1485

Off target but check this out. I took this pic the other day. I have but one question. 
Where do they bury the straight people?


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete is that the rocker you do all your porch shooting from?


----------



## bcbow1971

Chris just sent this pic for his profile......LOL.....well like the website says he had one made for him......LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Pete is that the rocker you do all your porch shooting from?


Hey, wait a minute.LOL
right back at ya


----------



## bcbow1971

LOLOLOLOLOL.........that looks like David Spades hair........


----------



## jfuller17

Heres a preview of my new VIPER! More to come later tonight!


----------



## bcbow1971

Very Nice!!!! Love that LD on there!!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Heres a preview of my new VIPER! More to come later tonight!


Saweet. Now we got to start talking about tradin' LOL

That is one mean looking rig.


----------



## bcbow1971

Heading home to shoot and church....I will talk to you all in the morning!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Pete that dont look like the right spot!


----------



## asa1485

That is the problem with GPS. By law it has to be soo many feet off for private addresses. Pain in the butt.


----------



## asa1485

Jason, your wife wanted one to go at the top of the just plain funny page. Ask her if this will work?


----------



## jfuller17

Will do Pete, and that is the right place now!!


----------



## asa1485

Yep, could tell by the spot in the back yard at the end of the driveway.


----------



## asa1485

What do you think about this one Jason?


----------



## asa1485

Definately belongs in the south


----------



## asa1485

Smooth Stability


Glitter Graphics Generator


----------



## bcbow1971

Now Thats funny!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

arrow wraps


----------



## asa1485

Where is that new bow Jason???? Post up some pics. We don't have time for you be like a kid in a candy store.....LOL

Ok Brian, you got me good the other day with the Olympic thing. That was great!!! Here is one for ya'


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> arrow wraps


Nice wraps there Dennis! Look sweet.


----------



## asa1485

Stabilizing one bow at a time.


----------



## asa1485

choice is yours.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet wraps dennis when you making them? I'll order some!!! 

Pete where did you get my poster picture!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok guys it was removed by accident....were back in business!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Welcome back all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Wooohoooo!! I was gettin' bored


----------



## asa1485

Hey Brian, what is your favorite one you have done so far?


----------



## bcbow1971

I would say Olympic one but all were fun!!!


----------



## asa1485

SS lawn ornament twirly doos


----------



## bcbow1971

Rock On and a PBR in the hand and all.........LOL

Hey Pete is that a self portrait?............................LOLOLOLOL


----------



## asa1485

Yep!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats hillarious Pete!


----------



## bcbow1971

I want smooth stability and I want it now


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jason. The same couple was spotted on security cameras at Dennis' place also. Probably where he hooked them up with the Smooth Stability stab. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Yes sir!


----------



## asa1485

Got to go to the P.O. and store. Later!


----------



## bcbow1971

How Many Licks Does it Take to Get to the Center of a Smooth Stability?


----------



## asa1485

"Stabilizing one bow at a time"


----------



## asa1485

Oh please tell me chrystal ball. What does I future have in it?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up ya'll!? We disappeared for a while & I didn't have anything to read on here. Glad to see it back up & running, I was beginning to have to actually work! Goin to a small 3D shoot Sunday morning, hopefully gonna kick some two handed butt & brag about the stab. Thats my plan anyway:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Best of luck. I hate 3D season is over in my area.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Pete. I wish we had more shoots around here, they are few and far between. I got your FOB's in the mail, its posted in the social group.


----------



## asa1485

Atv


----------



## dkoutdoors

*I just have to*


----------



## jfuller17

Ok here you go Pete! I shot some tonight finally. Here is my opinion for now. This thing is a tack driver flat out! It holds good, and is very forgiving. Has a rock solid back wall as well. It is a tick louder then my Hoyt at the moment. I am going to play around with that some more. I can so far honestly say I almost shoot better with this than my Hoyt and I havent really gotten used to it. I would suggest that if anyone has been looking a APA that they give it a chance. Dennis can get you hooked up since he is a dealer. I dont think they advertise as much as the other companies, but they are a sweet bow. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## jfuller17

By the way Dennis I like those strings! The red looks sweet! Team Venom baby!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

well guys I hit a doe about an hour ago, go to my team thread and I posted the story there, hopefully pics to come later!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055615712&posted=1#post1055615712


----------



## dkoutdoors

bowtech17 said:


> By the way Dennis I like those strings! The red looks sweet! Team Venom baby!!!


its actually pink/blue


----------



## dkoutdoors

archeryhunterME said:


> well guys I hit a doe about an hour ago, go to my team thread and I posted the story there, hopefully pics to come later!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055615712&posted=1#post1055615712


did you find her


----------



## jfuller17

I guess it figures that you would have pink on your bow!ukey:


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet bows you too!!! I just got done with a double header softball game......used my SS bat....oh wait I wish....lol

We won them both and tomorrow I will be in the woods hoping to put a smack down on the deer when I get home from work. 

See you all in the morning!!!


----------



## jfuller17

night night Brian.:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

sweet dreams tinker bell and good luck


----------



## archeryhunterME

hoping to go out and look within the next 15 minutes when my uncle gets back.


----------



## jfuller17

keep us posted! Get some pics!!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet bows guys. I really like. Maybe when you guys get tired of them one of you will send a poor , old, unemployed, retired porch shooter a hand out. 
Pink and blue strings? LOL


----------



## jfuller17

As soon as you send me that candy apple red Hoyt Pete!!


----------



## asa1485

What kind of draw weight and speed you got on it? Not a speed freak mind you. I am all about shot placement. When I set one up I adjust until I get the 286 fps which are the rules in my area for 3d shoots.


----------



## archeryhunterME

We just got back, she made it about 70 yards and piled up, I caught one lung and the liver. I got some pics in the woods but it was really late and we were in a hurry to dress it out so I will be getting more tomorrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats on her!!! I am hoping to having one down by the end of the weekend....or two....or three.....LOL....


----------



## dkoutdoors

would like all staff members to sign up over at archeryaddix.com its a great new forum


----------



## bcbow1971

Registering right now....I seen SS add on there


----------



## asa1485

Saw it also. Registered but have not received the activation email. What's up everyone this morning? How is evereyone?


----------



## bcbow1971

Its Friday and the new Privates at work are acting ******ed.....oh thats nothing new.....lololol...Counting down to the weekend...


----------



## asa1485

I guess I got you on that one. Everyday is a weekend for me right now. HaHa


----------



## bcbow1971

Well somedays I enjoy work but I guess I should be happy because there are so many people I know that are laid off right now.....How the job hunting coming?


----------



## asa1485

Not too good. Nobody hiring right now. Overheard manager the other day at McDonalds saying they had two jobs open and 300 applications. Wow, did not know it was that bad. I was just trying to enjoy my ice cream LOL

How long did it take for you to get your activation email on the other site? 
Get this, just for the heck of it I tried to log in and it said it was an unactivated account and I needed to contact the administrator. Clicked on the administrator and it said I had to log in first. Oh my god.

Kind of reminds me of the auto inspections around here. Can not get a tag unless the car has been inspected but can not drive the car without a tag to get it inspected. LMAO


----------



## bcbow1971

Got my email instantly.


----------



## bcbow1971

Found the mascot and SS company car......LOL


----------



## asa1485

I was actually looking at the Amish carts yesterday thinking about putting some SS wheels on it.


----------



## alfabuck

Well after not being able to get out hunting all week, i found some time today to try to harvest my doe. Well, it paid off. I made a 26 yard double lung shot and she ran about 70 yards. I love these stabilizers, all bs aside these are the nicest stabilizers i've ever shot period. Somehow i don't think the doe agrees..........


----------



## alfabuck

One more........


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay...I gotta shout this one out.

I broke an up pin fiber last night. So - I had to totally swap out scope heads temporarily, mainly since I didn't have time to play with new fiber replacement.

Took the bow back out to Ben Avery to resight the bow in. My max distance at tomorrows competition is 90 meters.

So - one fresh target, 21 shots, 7 trips back and forth at 90 meters, one hour of adjustment across all three axis on the Sure Loc, and bingo.

Gotta love this stabilizer and the bow.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> One more........


Sweet Alpha. Meet in the freezer. As T-Bone says "Ole slick head" Looks like you will be the first on the sites picture gallery. Congrats bud!


----------



## asa1485

Beastmaster said:


> Okay...I gotta shout this one out.
> 
> I broke an up pin fiber last night. So - I had to totally swap out scope heads temporarily, mainly since I didn't have time to play with new fiber replacement.
> 
> Took the bow back out to Ben Avery to resight the bow in. My max distance at tomorrows competition is 90 meters.
> 
> So - one fresh target, 21 shots, 7 trips back and forth at 90 meters, one hour of adjustment across all three axis on the Sure Loc, and bingo.
> 
> Gotta love this stabilizer and the bow.
> 
> -Steve



Tha's sweet right there Steve. Gotta make you feel good.


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats Alfa!! And nice shooting Steve!!!!! You guys rock


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys, more pics coming in the near future, stay tuned..........


----------



## asa1485

Congrats again bud! Pics, more pics please!


----------



## asa1485

Be sure to post in the hunting section and general area also. You da' man


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, I went out again tonight and got a beautiful 10 point! I am working on getting some pic's up.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome!!!!!!! Cant wait for pics!! I am jealous that we cant hunt yet!


----------



## dkoutdoors

alfabuck said:


> Well after not being able to get out hunting all week, i found some time today to try to harvest my doe. Well, it paid off. I made a 26 yard double lung shot and she ran about 70 yards. I love these stabilizers, all bs aside these are the nicest stabilizers i've ever shot period. Somehow i don't think the doe agrees..........


congrats man i am jealous


----------



## asa1485

Way to go


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> hey guys, I went out again tonight and got a beautiful 10 point! I am working on getting some pic's up.


Congrats! We need pics man. LOL Great job


----------



## dkoutdoors

pics man pics whare are they


----------



## Mule426

Dang, Im not sure I can handle this. I have to wait till next month. This is killing me!!! Congrats to you both for bagging deer though!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Not seeing pics of that 10 point is killing me!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

Here is a pic of the doe I got yesterday and my 10 point I got a couple hours ago:darkbeer: I am running the 8" rod on both bows and absolutely love it!


----------



## archeryhunterME

There's your pics Jeff:darkbeer: Do I get an award for the first buck? 

click on the pic's for a bigger pic


----------



## jfuller17

Very Nice Chris!!!! I am jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

congrats brutha,


----------



## asa1485

Guys it would be nice to hear a little something about the hunt. Maybe put it in the hunting section or the general area. Here also. Thanks Just jealous and want to hear about it.


----------



## asa1485

here you go bud. Congrats


----------



## asa1485

Newest design


----------



## archeryhunterME

Hey ASA, I like that:darkbeer:

I got a very long story of both the doe and buck in the Bowhunting and Bowhunter Showcase forum, it is titled "Weekend Double - doe and 10 point" if you want to check it out.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just put a tape to him and got 135 4/8":darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man, 2 deer in 2 days, you lucky SOB man :greenwithenvy: That buck looks great man! congrats :darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats archeryhunterme on a great double. I can't wait to see everyone behind some deer with their SS's as soon as all their seasons open. Glad to be part of a great team. Hopefully i'll get out tonight, i gotta do a final walk through of the home i'm purchasing around 1 and i'll try to rush home and get in the tree. Got a pretty nice spot i've been saving once i got my doe down.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Got registered at archery addicts this morning, looks like a pretty cool site & saw the SS ad. Do we have a group or anything over there?


----------



## dkoutdoors

archeryaddix.com is an up an coming forum I would like all MBA pro staff members to sign up as well as all SS staff shooters, I am a sponsor there as well


----------



## alfabuck

I found yet another use for SS stabilizers. I forgot my bow hook tonight and well the rest is history........................


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> Hey ASA, I like that:darkbeer:
> 
> I got a very long story of both the doe and buck in the Bowhunting and Bowhunter Showcase forum, it is titled "Weekend Double - doe and 10 point" if you want to check it out.


Glad you like it. Will check out the story in a bit.


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> I found yet another use for SS stabilizers. I forgot my bow hook tonight and well the rest is history........................


Many uses, bow holder, bow stand, head knocker, emergency satellite antenna,etc...

Great job


----------



## jfuller17

Thats funny John!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

I will have a story later, but last night Tonya came out and at 5:30 she drilled a doe and then at 6:30 she nailed the 6 pointer I have about 200 pics of and it was her first buck ever! double lung high in the shoulder but he only made it about 100 yards:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

thats a sweet deal


----------



## archeryhunterME

Here is a better pic of my buck, this is right where we found him, and it shows off the Stab. quite a bit better, and also it is not in the driveway


----------



## archeryhunterME

forgot to post the pic :zip:


----------



## dkoutdoors

dude I love your camo


----------



## JONEZ24

*Ready for season!!!!*

Just about 10 days to go before the Indiana season starts. Finished getting the stands ready yesterday and everything is looking great. The landowner planted 20-25 acres of clover in the spring and it is really stating to fill in nicely with the rain we have had in the last month. Lots of sign throughout the property even a few early season scrapes on some of the tree lines. Looks to be a promising season as they have increased the bonus antlerless tags from 2 to 8 for this season. I have a feeling that the hoyt will have a busy season!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Calling Alphamax17


----------



## dkoutdoors

he is whooped


----------



## asa1485

Well who whooped him . The people in post #1023? page 26. LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

he is getting old he can keep up with us oh ya I am older than him LOL


----------



## asa1485

Well he is on but he is being quiet. I think you got him scared


----------



## archeryhunterME

Here is Tonya's double and her first kill's with her Alphamax 32 BC Edition:darkbeer: Victory VForce HV 400's, Tracer knock's, and 100 grain Mid-Atlantic X-System heads.


----------



## bcbow1971

CONGRATS to all......I havent seen much of anything the past few days and we are finally getting some nice rain!!! Did video a big ol **** the other evening in a stand that I went to for the first time with a buddy. Very nice place and setup. 

I may go out this evening if its not raining too much...


----------



## bcbow1971

Video camera.........What does everyone use for filming there hunts? What is the best video camera that you know of to use mounted on a bow? I hunt alone alot and I like my bow mounted camera, but its my HD Kodak camera that takes video, but not super high quality, but is very clear and light weight....


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> Here is Tonya's double and her first kill's with her Alphamax 32 BC Edition:darkbeer: Victory VForce HV 400's, Tracer knock's, and 100 grain Mid-Atlantic X-System heads.


Nice job. Looks like you guys are in them alright!


----------



## asa1485

Finally made this but can not get the stinking thing to load as my avatar!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Well he is on but he is being quiet. I think you got him scared


I aint scared on no one Pete!!! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Lol Just kidding


----------



## jfuller17

What you been up to Pete?


----------



## asa1485

I got it!


----------



## bcbow1971

Afternoon everyone!! Been a busy day for me, been awhile since I have been this busy!!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> What you been up to Pete?


Porch shootin' and trying to make an animated avatar. How about you?


----------



## jfuller17

Selling stabilizers and trying to get ready for next thursday.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I hope your opening day is better than my first few weeks have been here.....lol.....But I have a few new farms that I am hunting so I am stoked!!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Selling stabilizers and trying to get ready for next thursday.


Hope everything has been picking up.


----------



## jfuller17

I am mainly going for th fall turkey first. The early season here dosent usually get real hot till the second and third week. I am want a TURKEY real bad!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I hope your opening day is better than my first few weeks have been here.....lol.....But I have a few new farms that I am hunting so I am stoked!!!


It's like that sometimes...... I have deer everywhere on the two properties I can hunt. But you know how it is. Go with a pocket full of money and see nothing. Go with an empty pocket and shoot a ton of deer you can't afford to get processed.LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Its starting to get better Pete. Have had alot more phone calls and last week was the biggest week we had yet as far as selling them. No buy backs yet. It will just take time for the word to get out.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> I am mainly going for th fall turkey first. The early season here dosent usually get real hot till the second and third week. I am want a TURKEY real bad!!


Well pattern them....which is ussually easy in the fall....and set up a blind and a few decoys and throw out a few yelps every now and then and let em come in and wack em!!!!! Especially with that BAD looking black Viper in a blackout blind!!!!



asa1485 said:


> It's like that sometimes...... I have deer everywhere on the two properties I can hunt. But you know how it is. Go with a pocket full of money and see nothing. Go with an empty pocket and shoot a ton of deer you can't afford to get processed.LOL


I hear ya Pete.....But I will process my own if I get too many or low on fundage!!!!LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Here ya go Jason.....U fixed him!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Funny Brian!


----------



## bcbow1971

That was a funny movie and makes more sense if you seen it.....LOL.....Pete u can watch it on the porch in da rockin chair between them 100yards rocking chair hits!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason having a Viper vs Viper contest with the baddest turkey in town!!


----------



## jfuller17

That thing flips me out!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats a reason to smoke em bith a nice fast BH!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yiper turkeys. Cool


----------



## jfuller17

I would not hunt turkeys if they were like that!!!! Heck I wouldnt come out of the house!


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL.....Myabe with snake gator blinds.....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres Jasons new portable Viperproof blind!!!


----------



## asa1485

Cool


----------



## asa1485

Baby steps so bare with me


----------



## asa1485

Viper


----------



## asa1485

SS stabs


----------



## bcbow1971

Well seen a few does and got them on video, the only thing was that they were abiut 50 yards away in the woods and no shot possible. But a great day in the woods none the less.


----------



## dkoutdoors

thats awesome man


----------



## MICCOX

Runing to the top for Smoothstability


----------



## asa1485

Here are a couple


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning my fellow SS gang!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is some ideas for decals!!!


----------



## asa1485

Morning Brian


----------



## asa1485

Morning SS world!


----------



## asa1485

Jason, aren't you a member of archeryaddix? Looked for you this morning and did not see you.


----------



## bcbow1971

Lol


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I am there my man Alphamax17!!


----------



## asa1485

I thought I saw you there. I figured the alphamax out for the bow and the 17 for the car number you drive. But, when I looked at the members list I did not see it. Must of overlooked it. Duh!


----------



## asa1485

Wooo hooo!


----------



## asa1485

Jason's new ear ring!LOL Smooth Stability jewelry maybe?


----------



## asa1485

SS jugglers


----------



## asa1485

Hello. Hellllooooo. HHHHHeeeeellllllooooooooo! Where is everyone? LOl This place has been dead lately.


----------



## asa1485

How does everyone like my avatar? Still a work in progress.


----------



## asa1485

As I said before. Many many uses!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up ya'll!? Only 9 more days here in IL. Other than that, its been pretty boring 'round here.


----------



## asa1485

Nice job on the SS website Jason. It has come a long way. Who does all of the site work? You or your wife? Anyhow. Great job.


----------



## asa1485

Should have used SS wheels!


----------



## jfuller17

Yes my wife Sara does that for me. She does a pretty good job and also enjoys doing as well. I will let her know you like it Pete.


----------



## asa1485

One of the spots I have set up.


----------



## asa1485

A little late afternoon shooting. Only practiced at 25 yards. Getting use to a little low light stuff.


----------



## jfuller17

man look at that form!!!! PRO like!


----------



## asa1485

I wish. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Couple of pics of old reliable. Got her tuned up hoping to take in the woods.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I went out and got rained on twice last night. 
After the first shower I ran up to the house and dried off for a few and then took my treebrella thing and set it up....well it helped but another gulley washer came and I went in and got all dried off and dried all my gear and bow and then it cleared up the rest of the evening....go figure....LOL

If i knew it was gonna rain like that I would have taken my blind out to the field.....turkeys love coming to the field during the rain.


----------



## asa1485

Isn't that the way it normally goes?....Man that sucks


----------



## bcbow1971

Should have just popped me a turk!!!


----------



## asa1485

Is that out your window? Sweet view, even in the rain.


----------



## asa1485

Here is a pic of me at the last shoot of the year. Just playing around and kind of like it.


----------



## bcbow1971

No but I like that picture....noc pic of u pete.....What program di u use for that.......


----------



## asa1485

Here is two you had posted of yourself that I found.

One of the first photoshop programs. Very ancient stuff. Came over with the Myans.

I like it because you can take photos and change them into pictures like in a coloring book and the kids can color them.


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats cool what setting in there was it labeled as? I havent even really played with photoshop hardly at all.....but want to someday....lol


----------



## asa1485

Look in filters>stylize>find edges.

Then you have to remove color---go to enhance>adjust color>remove color


I have just started playing around with it myself. I really need one of those "Books for Dummies" because man there is a lot to it. LOL


----------



## asa1485

From there you can do other things as well.


----------



## jfuller17

Those pics of you are cool looking Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks boss. Just playing around a little.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey guys, I just registered at a site called DIYbowhunter.com thats pretty cool. Its got all kinds of cool forums & stuff for the do it yourselfer. Just thought I'd pass it along.

I liked those black & white lookin photos, really cool! I got a pic I need to get to you Pete & have you do some stuff w/ it, I got an idea:mg: watch out man! haha


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. What did you have in mind?


----------



## dkoutdoors

guys those are sweet I need a cool avatar for addix sight. needs to boe no bigger than 120x120


----------



## asa1485

Team ss


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> guys those are sweet I need a cool avatar for addix sight. needs to boe no bigger than 120x120


What did you have in mind Dennis. Anything can be resized. I am sure Brian and I can come up with something.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am drawing a blank here


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Thanks. What did you have in mind?


Its easy I'm sure, especially considering the other stuff you have done. It would really only have text put on the top of the pic, nothin fancy. I can email you the pic & give you specifics when I get home, PM me your email & I'll send it on my lunch break. By the way, did the FOB's make it to you yet?


----------



## asa1485

They did . In the process of converting them for my Fatboys.


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Its easy I'm sure, especially considering the other stuff you have done. It would really only have text put on the top of the pic, nothin fancy. I can email you the pic & give you specifics when I get home, PM me your email & I'll send it on my lunch break. By the way, did the FOB's make it to you yet?


pm sent


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> I am drawing a blank here


Uh oh!


----------



## asa1485

One more. Sandwich and drink time .


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors


----------



## asa1485

120x120


----------



## asa1485

120x120


----------



## bcbow1971

All of these are normal size but have them at 120 x 120 as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am having to leave work so they can work on the gas line near the building.....oh darn get to go home early.


----------



## asa1485

Get in the woods and get some pics.


----------



## bcbow1971

I cant tonight sorry, going to church. Well lately I have been videoing everything......But once I get my camcorder I will be snapping all kinds of pics with my regular camera.


----------



## dkoutdoors

thanks man those are awesome


----------



## asa1485

Dennis


----------



## asa1485

Miss Penny Lane


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Miss Penny Lane


I love it! Thanks Pete! Gonna resize it & use it for my avatar.


----------



## asa1485

Glad you like it. Hope it shows good for an avatar.


----------



## asa1485

Had a storm come up at sunset and snapped a couple pics. Did not have much time because when the sun went behind the clouds I lost it. I looked to the left and there was a rainbow. Looked right and you could see the storm coming.


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning everyone!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

morning brutha of the woods


----------



## bcbow1971

I guess everyone is sleepin or something...lol


----------



## jfuller17

Some of us have REAL jobs guys!!! LOL Anyway there is a guy in general archery looking for info on our stabs. If you get a chance let him know what you are using.


----------



## bcbow1971

Already posted a review and pics for the guy!!!! Check it out!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey guys what do you all think of Victory arrows? I have been leaning towards them and was wondering what you all may have heard or experienced. They would be the new Hunting arrows not 3D......but maybe 3D ones in the spring.


----------



## jfuller17

I have never tried them before. Honestly my favorite hunting arrow has been the Bemans. I am using the Easton flatlines right now. I hear alot of people talking about the victorys though.


----------



## asa1485

Personally do not like them. I do know a lot of guys use them though. Their main problem has been getting inserts the correct size. I am sure all of that is worked out by now. The other problem I had heard of was grouping problems. Never tried them though.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Some of us have REAL jobs guys!!! LOL Anyway there is a guy in general archery looking for info on our stabs. If you get a chance let him know what you are using.


Now you know we have real jobs (promoting stabs). Already taken care of the guy in general section. Brian and I need a raise boss!! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I have and shoot the flatlines for fun around the house but they are a little light for my hunting arrow.....Plus I like the way the CX Max hunters fly off my Omen 

But I have heard a lot of good stuff about the Victory as well.


----------



## asa1485

You can also use the video you have to show how steady the stab makes you hold.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I need to make a better one and also I have videoed me from a tripod that really shows it as well......but your right when I am aiming at a target with it on the bow it is amazing how still I am holding and didnt even really realize it.


----------



## asa1485

You know what they use to say, two sets of eyes can see more than one.


----------



## jfuller17

Just wanted to let you guys know your raise is in the mail. You got a 25% raise based off what you were making before. So that 25% of 0 =0. LOL Hey I do appreciate what you guys do. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet adding that to my resume.....Raise in less than a month.......WOOHOO>.....lol


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know your raise is in the mail. You got a 25% raise based off what you were making before. So that 25% of 0 =0. LOL Hey I do appreciate what you guys do. Thanks a bunch!!


Wooo Hoooo! Raise in the mail. Last time I heard jargon like that was when Roscoe asked Boss Hogg for a raise.! 

By the way , my pleasure.


----------



## bcbow1971

Now if I can only get me a raise from Dennis!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well seen a doe and three tiny little ones with her that just lost there spots. Man what a crazy year...seemed to be a late birth and its been one of the best years for crops and weather. Of course that Ice storm we had may have messed them up!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bowtech17 said:


> Some of us have REAL jobs guys!!! LOL Anyway there is a guy in general archery looking for info on our stabs. If you get a chance let him know what you are using.


I'll see if I can find the thread. What was it called? Anyone know off the top of their heads.


----------



## bcbow1971

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1023897

here ya go bro!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1023897
> 
> here ya go bro!!


thanks man, found it and posted up!


----------



## asa1485

1000 baby!


----------



## bcbow1971

Check out the new pics I posted on AA Pete....LOL

http://www.archeryaddix.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6320&p=63801#p63801


BTW Getting there.....1000 that is ....lol


----------



## dkoutdoors

bcbow1971 said:


> Now if I can only get me a raise from Dennis!!!


I think your woman can handle that LOL hey check out carbon tech arrows they have the best and tightest tolerances on the market


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet I will check them out, there from IN also arn't they?

Well I guess I will only get a raise from the wife since everyone else is in the recession. 

You get anyone contact you about sponsors? I referred two so far


----------



## jfuller17

Carbon Tech? Dont they make youth arrows? When they going to start making arrows for grown ups? LOL JK Dennis.:tongue:


----------



## dkoutdoors

bowtech17 said:


> Carbon Tech? Dont they make youth arrows? When they going to start making arrows for grown ups? LOL JK Dennis.:tongue:


fuller did you really have to go there? I say keep your mouth :zip:
kidding ya!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Jason got any extra flatlines laying around? Ruined 2 in the past week by shooting too good.


----------



## dkoutdoors

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet I will check them out, there from IN also arn't they?
> 
> Well I guess I will only get a raise from the wife since everyone else is in the recession.
> 
> You get anyone contact you about sponsors? I referred two so far


not yet! Yes carbon tech is like 40 minutes from the shop great customer service.
Fuller was talking like he was sweet on ya


----------



## jfuller17

Brian, thats what seems to be happening to mine as well! I am actually down to 5 arrows. I am going to have to get more soon and paint a few more dots on my target!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yup, I gotta get another arrow re-fletched cuz I was getting my BH's tuned & sliced it off. Darn these stabs! Thats right I blame the stab! But I still like it, makes me happy to know my groups are getting that tight. Only 6 more days until our opener, it feels like 6 months though, I'm sooo ready. Can't wait to deflate something w/ my Magnus Stingers then brag the heck out of the equipment that helped me get there.


----------



## asa1485

Was out playing around with the camera the other day and tried about 600 times to get a good shot of an arrow in flight. Played with many settings, mostly shutter speed and yardage, and this was the one good pic. Only thing I have done was crop out some of the pic to bring it in closer.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Check out the new pics I posted on AA Pete....LOL
> 
> http://www.archeryaddix.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6320&p=63801#p63801
> 
> 
> BTW Getting there.....1000 that is ....lol


You only have 8 more!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok 7 more adding more pics to Photobook check them out. About to head to High School Football game.


----------



## bcbow1971

6 more....lol....

BTW pete that is awsome....did you use a timer or someone take it?

Here is a picture I took of an M1 tank....it took me forever to catch the main gun round coming out!!


----------



## asa1485

Nope. Just had the wife hold the shutter down (with an extended release of course). When she said to get ready I would draw and aim. Then she would say ok and I would shoot . That simple. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Dang, how far was that deer you shot in the video of the first 3D with Omen. About 38 yards?


----------



## dkoutdoors

purty cool


----------



## bcbow1971

It was about that up hill....you can see how much of a climb it was....lol

You can hear it hit the target if you listen close....


----------



## bcbow1971

4 more


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW they said no targets were farther than 35 yards for my Advanced hunter class also....lol


----------



## asa1485

Been there done that. Our max in my area is 40 plus they can be off by three for hunter class. I have had some at almost 50!


----------



## bcbow1971

http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/armydad71/?action=view&current=100_1686.jpg

If you look in the top hole of the riser that black spec is a some turkeys in the road.....lol


----------



## asa1485

You guys ever done a search for Smooth Stability on photobucket?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae146/armydad71/?action=view&current=100_1686.jpg
> 
> If you look in the top hole of the riser that black spec is a some turkeys in the road.....lol


Neato!


----------



## asa1485

You and the wife shootin' in the garage at 19:27 hunh?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

2 more


----------



## bcbow1971

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## asa1485

Woooooo Hoooooo!!!!

Never thought we would have 32 pages on this thread either!

The other guys must be too busy to get on. Mostly you, Jason, Dennis, Jon & myself.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yup....lol


It's all in the details. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I added zoomed turkey shots....lol


----------



## asa1485

SS to the top!


----------



## asa1485

Fixed him right up.


----------



## asa1485

Did you ever wonder what if?


----------



## asa1485

You know you need it!


----------



## jfuller17

There you go Pete! sucker em in with the cute puppy dog!


----------



## asa1485

Uh oh!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> There you go Pete! sucker em in with the cute puppy dog!


Whatever it takes boss!LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Gobble Gobble Jason!!!!!!

What I see everyday from my front porch!!!


----------



## asa1485

When is turkey season?


----------



## asa1485

Look what the kitty drug in!


----------



## asa1485

That thing doesn't have any recoil in it!


----------



## bcbow1971

Its turkey season all through archery season....1st week of sept-mid Jan

What doesnt have any recoil?


----------



## asa1485

The bow you were shooting in the video


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah the PSE Omen doesnt have any shock and the SS Stab takes all the rest away!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I am headed your way for a turkey hunt!!!


----------



## asa1485

Heard that!


----------



## dkoutdoors

how is everyone this fine morning


----------



## JONEZ24

*Great day so far!*

Not a bad morning for the opening of the youth hunt. I hope the kids are having a successful hunt this morning. Wish I could be the one in the stand!


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> I am headed your way for a turkey hunt!!!


Come on!! You are more than welcome to come hunt with me anytime. That bird that is posted on Dennis website I killed less than 120 yards from my front porch......No Pete not from my front porch...lol....from a blind!...LOL




asa1485 said:


> Heard that!


Too all that want just let me know!!!



dkoutdoors said:


> how is everyone this fine morning


Good getting ready to go sit in the stand all afternoon.....been seeing the deer move earlier everyday!!



JONEZ24 said:


> Not a bad morning for the opening of the youth hunt. I hope the kids are having a successful hunt this morning. Wish I could be the one in the stand!


Yeah my buddy from work is out with his son this morning in southern IN on his farm.


----------



## faithrz313

*10 year awesome shooter*

I am a full time student and 10 years old. I was state champ in my divishion,and i would be intisted in looking at your poroduct.


----------



## JONEZ24

*My dog needs some stability!!!*

Brought my dog in after shooting and within minutes she looked like this. She is really allergic to stings.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Hey guys, just got in from hunting with Tonya, we were sitting there maybe 30 minutes and saw 2 deer coming in and within 3 minutes we had a double, I let he r shoot first and then hers ran off and I grunted in the other deer and I nailed him at about 20 yards and he ran maybe 20 yards and piled up.

I was using my 82ND Airborne with the Smooth Stab and the 8" rod again and I can honestly say I LOVE IT!:darkbeer:

We are going to go out and get them in a little bit and then pics to follow:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey bro congrats on the double! I am in my stand right now. Had a doe come by at 50 yards 15 minutes after got in stand but never offer me a shot. Looking forward to seeing the pics! I got about a little more than an hour of light I'm still hoping to see another!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wolbear

Really, you should post the link to your stabilizer so that others can not only apply, but see what there is to offer! I'm looking at going to "Worlds" next season, and wanted to see what was offered, but no link,so, no looking at possible sponsors!


----------



## wolbear

JONEZ24 said:


> Brought my dog in after shooting and within minutes she looked like this. She is really allergic to stings.


Truly, you are an ******* for subjecting your dog to this!!


----------



## wolbear

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah the PSE Omen doesnt have any shock and the SS Stab takes all the rest away!!!!


Sorry, but this is conflicting info! You said the Omen doesn't have shock, but then stated that the SS Stab takes all the rest away, now which is is? Just trying to be clear here!


----------



## asa1485

wolbear said:


> Really, you should post the link to your stabilizer so that others can not only apply, but see what there is to offer! I'm looking at going to "Worlds" next season, and wanted to see what was offered, but no link,so, no looking at possible sponsors!




The guys have been posting it everywhere for the last couple of weeks.
But here it is, www.smoothstability.com


----------



## asa1485

wolbear said:


> Truly, you are an ******* for subjecting your dog to this!!


Name calling already, don't even know what happened.


----------



## JONEZ24

*????*

why is it my fault my dog got stung by a bee. I would understand if I held her down and put the bees on her! Just so you know, she is fine after the steroids and benadryl.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Wol is being a dink. Go somewhere else and post needless comments.ukey:


----------



## asa1485

Don't worry about it. Just check out his other posts. All he does is go around starting trouble . Just ignore it.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey I needed to make a post! My post number was at 666! Didnt need that!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Know this is really not the place but just saw these on watchthedeer.com

Man would I like to be there!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Hey I needed to make a post! My post number was at 666! Didnt need that!!!!


Know exactly what you mean.


----------



## bcbow1971

wolbear said:


> Sorry, but this is conflicting info! You said the Omen doesn't have shock, but then stated that the SS Stab takes all the rest away, now which is is? Just trying to be clear here!


Ok it takes all the what little vibration this bow has away....you can see in the videos that this bow is a smooth shoter and the SS stab makes it a dream to shoot.....Dont get hung up on words dude!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bowtech17 said:


> Hey I needed to make a post! My post number was at 666! Didnt need that!!!!


just like your serial number eh


----------



## asa1485

If you like to watch archery check this out. 30 and 35 degree shot angles! Man I would love to try this!

www.europroarchery.com.


----------



## asa1485

Any of you guys have an extra Max Jax you would be willing to let go of? Never tried one but want to see idf it would make a difference.


----------



## bcbow1971

What is a Max Jax.......


----------



## asa1485

One of those there rubbery things that will fit on the stabilizer. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*any improvement???*

do you notice much of a difference with the max jax on the stab? I have been playing a little trying to reduce the minimal vibration that I do have. I have started researching viscoelastic polymers and trying to incorporate them into the SS design.


----------



## dkoutdoors

got 3 on mine and there pink


----------



## asa1485

:mg:Uh, ok


----------



## jfuller17

Maybe we should change his name from Viper to twinkle toes!


----------



## asa1485

Done


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL......My Max Jax came with my QD from CoolhandLuke....Its actually on my QD not the stab. But I dont notice the need on my bow for one on the stab....I actually dont really need it on the QD either, i just leave it there cause BowJax look so cool!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I like it thanks asa


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

faithrz313 said:


> I am a full time student and 10 years old. I was state champ in my divishion,and i would be intisted in looking at your poroduct.


Just wondering if anyone else responded to this young shooter's post. I sent her a PM but thought if anyone else wanted to contact her it would be a great way to help a young archer.

What else you all been up too? I did a little squirrel huntin yesterday before I finished up on my stands, had a fun time. Saw some deer, lots of squirrels and some other stuff, was a beautiful day in the timber.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I went squirrel hunting as well, got 4 squirrels, saw a few deer and cant wait to get the bow in the woods.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I seen some deer this weekend in the woods....I need to go deeper in the woods where there still traveling and eating.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I can't wait to get the bow in the woods either, gonna be so awesome this year. I haven't been this excited to bow hunt in years.


----------



## asa1485

Anyone been doing any practice? I have. Not too good. A bit disappointing.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1027216


----------



## asa1485

What gets you to the places you need to go? My 2000 Ranger and my 1993 Z28 get me to all the shoots and the woods.


----------



## bcbow1971

My lpc's .....lol leather personnel carriers lol boots!

Well my 98 Avalon while at work, ft knox. Otherwise my crew cab dually!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

whatever happened to good ole horse an saddle:slice:


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> whatever happened to good ole horse an saddle:slice:


There is a little over 500 of them in the black one. Go Black Beauty!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well yeah I have a few of them but takes longer to saddle them up than getting to my stand, of course on my parents ranch in AZ the old horses may be good too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

My tenn walker I could almost shoot off her back she's so smooth! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

You would definitely scare the deer a lot less. LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

500 horses good one asa. I used ride horses alot and the deer would just stand there the horses were more scared of them


----------



## bcbow1971

Lol someone please do my english class for me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Wait till u see my vids Dennis my horses are right near my stand grazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am excited to see it, cant wait, it will be good I am sure


----------



## bcbow1971

Well once I get my better camera I will be a filming machine......lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

sweet filming is fun I love it it adds another level to the hunting experience


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes it is brother! Need to film Jason whacking a big gobbler here in KY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

dude that would be awesome. I would like to bowhunt in KY sometime


----------



## bcbow1971

Well come on yourself bro!!! Your always welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

may have to do that


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

When I get a job we all need to get together. Maybe shoot a little have a good dinner.


----------



## asa1485

Avatar looks good there Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good maybe some good ol backstrap!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

That's what I 'm talking about! Maybe the CEO guys at Smooth Stability can fly us all out, have a cookout,shoot some, and show us the plant.


----------



## asa1485

How can you tell when it is getting that time of the year?


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I have 829 horses in one of my cars!! LOL Ha beat that! The getting together deal sound like a good idea. We need to have a hog roast or something sometime and shoot and have some fun and relax for a change.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Pete I have 829 horses in one of my cars!! LOL Ha beat that! The getting together deal sound like a good idea. We need to have a hog roast or something sometime and shoot and have some fun and relax for a change.


Mine is street legal. Got ya' LOL I would love to try one of those things.

Would love to get together somehow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well just let me know the place and time, I'm only about 3-4 hours from u all in N IN.Or maybe we should try and all meet in Columbus in January..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> How can you tell when it is getting that time of the year?


Looks like a Booner Possum to me if I ever saw one!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey everyone.....just gatthering all the info and stuff for my trip to Gatlinburg next week!!!! Looking to hopefully catch some deer, bear and elk on video while where there.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah! Get some S.S. pics!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I will most likely not take my bow but I will take my stab and snap some pics for sure!!!! Just wish I had that black tube also....but I am nifty and will make it work!!! 

Any word on the hats Jason? Would love to be sportin one of those next week!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Anytime now. I am going to call them if I dont have them in the next couple of days. They said it would be around the first of oct.


----------



## bcbow1971

did you ever get any decals made yet? I need some for my vehicles!!!


----------



## jfuller17

My decal guy is on it!! I want some to!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool....off to get a roll of hay for the horses and then heading to my stand....Nice cool day!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey check out my post here from my hunt last night!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055724901&postcount=191

Its posted at AA also....plus I had it on video...wild night in the woods.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey this guys is asking about B-Stinger and SS info I posted my comment, go there and get him hooked up guys!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055725211&posted=1#post1055725211


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey this guys is asking about B-Stinger and SS info I posted my comment, go there and get him hooked up guys!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055725211&posted=1#post1055725211


I think I'll go do that right now, thanks for the heads up.

By the way, how do you mount your camera on the bow with the stab on there as well?


----------



## bcbow1971

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I think I'll go do that right now, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> By the way, how do you mount your camera on the bow with the stab on there as well?


Here is how I mounted my camera!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1023050


*BTW for all Bowtech shooters check out the half off sale on custom grips for your bow!!* 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055726282&postcount=310


----------



## asa1485

Finally joined a hunt club! Guess which one is mine. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok Pete guess which one mine is and I believe Dennis and Jasons are marked as well......But you need to move that big old truck.....


----------



## JONEZ24

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey this guys is asking about B-Stinger and SS info I posted my comment, go there and get him hooked up guys!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055725211&posted=1#post1055725211


I have been sending him PM's because I didn't want to take over his threads, I am glad he brought it up so he could get it started!


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning Pete....looks like all the group is out on opening day....lol....


----------



## asa1485

Looks like it. Just saw Jason log on. Jon is on also.


----------



## bcbow1971

Dennis posted a good hunting story on AA a few minutes ago.


----------



## asa1485

SS, a look into the future!


----------



## asa1485

Bright future


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Only one more hour of riding this desk, then I'll be free & in the woods for my afternoon hunt on opening day!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Look what I found!


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Only one more hour of riding this desk, then I'll be free & in the woods for my afternoon hunt on opening day!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!


There you go. Go lay the smack down on one. Keep us posted.


----------



## asa1485

A look in to the future.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well, I hit a doe about 30 min before dark got her good but I was by myself & rushed the track job & jumped her up & couldn't find her after that. I knew I shoulda waiited longer than 20 minutes but I was just too darn excited and it was dark & raining. Was a great shot, I was on the ground & shot her from about 18 yards, hit left lung & right shoulder blade. Blood trail was great until I jumped her, then between the clots & the rain I lost it, the blood trail all but visible. Guess I'll see if I can find her later & the buzzards gotta eat too. I just absolutely hate loosing deer, esp the first deer I've shot w/ a vertical bow in almost 6 years. AGGHHH, just aggravated & needed to vent.


----------



## archeryhunterME

hope your out looking for her, good luck.


----------



## bcbow1971

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Well, I hit a doe about 30 min before dark got her good but I was by myself & rushed the track job & jumped her up & couldn't find her after that. I knew I shoulda waiited longer than 20 minutes but I was just too darn excited and it was dark & raining. Was a great shot, I was on the ground & shot her from about 18 yards, hit left lung & right shoulder blade. Blood trail was great until I jumped her, then between the clots & the rain I lost it, the blood trail all but visible. Guess I'll see if I can find her later & the buzzards gotta eat too. I just absolutely hate loosing deer, esp the first deer I've shot w/ a vertical bow in almost 6 years. AGGHHH, just aggravated & needed to vent.


Well it happens to us all and just think its still early and you will be back on another soon!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well I went for a quick walk this morning before work but had to get back to meet w/ client @ 8 a.m. before he went to work. I didn't find her yet but I'm going to tomorrow. I am going to spend all day in the woods & I'll find her before the weekend is over unless she made it onto the neighbor. The rain last night sure isn't helping things but if trackin were easy they'd just call it followin. Anyway, just wanted to update ya'll & let you know I haven't given up yet.


----------



## jfuller17

Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah dittos!!


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Well I went for a quick walk this morning before work but had to get back to meet w/ client @ 8 a.m. before he went to work. I didn't find her yet but I'm going to tomorrow. I am going to spend all day in the woods & I'll find her before the weekend is over unless she made it onto the neighbor. The rain last night sure isn't helping things but if trackin were easy they'd just call it followin. Anyway, just wanted to update ya'll & let you know I haven't given up yet.


It happens like that sometimes. Don't give up though. You owe it to the deer. Keep us posted. Wish I lived closer and I would help look.


----------



## asa1485

SS rules


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> It happens like that sometimes. Don't give up though. You owe it to the deer. Keep us posted. Wish I lived closer and I would help look.


yeah, I know, its not the first one to get away, just aggravating to me b/c I like to pride myself on my tracking skills and abilities as a good shot & ethical hunter plus my family needs the meat (we eat 5 to 6 deer a year & everyone in the fam prefers it). Although I do think I did an exceptional job tracking her considering the weather conditions and I know it was a good shot, but I also know it was my fault for pushing her instead of letting her lay. Rookie mistake, I was just too dadgum excited. I appreciate all the encouragement guys & I know if you could, you'd be out there helping me. But I tell you this much, if she's on my property, I WILL FIND HER, or go nuts trying!


----------



## bcbow1971

I am leaving work and heading to the woods for a few hours then a HS Football game. Then I leave for Gatlinburg Monday so I will be limited on here till then. Of course I will have my phone...lol.....

But I am sure Jason, Dennis and I know Pete will hold the fort down for me...lol

BTW the dogtags are in the process and I wish I could have them finished before my vacation but you will all get em I promise.....


----------



## asa1485

Haven't forgotten about you Jon. Already resized for here if you would decide to use as avatar.


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice one pete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats freakin sweet! Now how do I set it as my avatar? Save it & do it like any other pic?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

ok, I did that but it's just staying white, for me a least


----------



## bcbow1971

He may have to email it to u and then do it that way. Ask pete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I shot him a PM


----------



## asa1485

Ok Jon try this one. Just right click and save. Then as usual edit avatar and upload. It should go this time. If not let me know.


----------



## asa1485

The other one should work on AA if you want to use it there.


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Thats freakin sweet! Now how do I set it as my avatar? Save it & do it like any other pic?


Just remember, on an animated avatar or slide show, if you make any changes to it it will not work. That one was just a little large for AT.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Just remember, on an animated avatar or slide show, if you make any changes to it it will not work. That one was just a little large for AT.


thanks man, I like it a lot!


----------



## asa1485

You bet. Any time. If you have different pics you would like to use let me know.


----------



## asa1485

Dig up muy honey hole will you!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Morning in the woods*

Was a good morning in the woods but not great hunting. Rain and wind made it difficult but I still saw a few does. I hope the weather in N. Indiana starts to cooperate. I guess it is still better being in the woods than all of the other stuff that I could be doing. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## asa1485

SS rules


----------



## asa1485

Working on a few pics for resumes. They are still a work in progress so don't be too cruel. Still have to add a few things but, what do you guys think? Any extra ideas?


----------



## asa1485

Updated one


----------



## asa1485

One more


----------



## asa1485

Man is it quiet around here during hunting season! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah it is quiet and I will be limited all next week on vacation....lol

Well I am so darn sad right now...I went out on a great morning this morning. Walking to my stand about 15 minutes till I could see and shoot I seen about 3 deer right by my stand and 1 was a big ol thing, not sure if it was a buck, but it looked way to big for a doe. Well I climbed the stand and about 30 minutes later I seen an anoying ****, I though about smoking him but didnt want any extra noise in the woods. Well a few minutes later a doe walked in and was graving at 25 yards from me facing me, go figure. Well filming her for over 22 minutes head on at 25 yards will drive a man nuts....lol. Well the **** kept hanging out and actually made the doe turn and I drew my bow and let it fly, well I thought I hit a little back and a little low and she jumped and ran up the hill 10 yards and stood there behind some bushes and hung out for a few minutes and I just knew I missed her. Well after I seen her walk off and the racoon came back down from the tree it ran up after the shot and the doe running, I smoked it. Well I thought I did, actually I hit him just a little low as he faced me and gutted him wide open with my G5. He ran up a tree and started trying to treat himself and I had no shot and he evetually climbed down and waddled away and I know he didnt make it far.

I got down and checked the arrows and the does arrow hat blood and guts on it and I was pissed.Well I came in the house and viewed the video and tried to see if I could see a hit. Well couldnt tell and waited about 1 1/2 hours and went and looked for blood. At the spot where she stopped at 10yards from the hit that she stood there for a while there was some blood and a small puddle of bright red blood. Well I tracked the blood as slow as I could and about 80 yards farther I seen her and she jumped up and ran south. Well I stopped and waited a while longer and restarted my tracking process. All the while I only see small amounts of blood and from then on I followed her to two other spots she bedded and only had about 8" circle of blood each with clots. Well I lost the trail and walked in the direction I thought by the way of least resistance for her. I lost the blood trail and about 200 yards I seen her trail again and even less blood. Needless to say I am upset for the loss and bad shot. I looked for a few hours and she is long gone. I should have waited for her to turn a little more or just busted that shoulder, I know that Omen would have no proble with that. 

But long storry short, it happens to us all and wont be the last unfortunatly. I plan on heading back out to the stand one last time before being on vacation for 4 days. I just hope the winds calm back down some, been 10-20mph winds after 10am the past few days.


----------



## asa1485

Man that does suck.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Not a bad night hunting!*

Convinced my dad that he needed to get out of the house and away from his endless chores to do a little hunting. He has a new AM 32 that needs to be broken in. Sat in my favorite spot in a pine woods that borders a newer clover field. I let my dad sit in our most productive stand over the years. Around 7:00 he calls me to let me know that he has just smoked a doe with the Rage 2 blade and that he needs help tracking. We found her piled up less than 100 yards from where she was hit. The rage did its job punching a huge entrance and exit hole with a complete pass through. I would have love to get one myself but this is pretty much just as good.


----------



## jfuller17

Wow thats a heck of slice!! Tell him great job Nick.


----------



## JONEZ24

Will do!


----------



## jfuller17

My night of hunting was kinda a bust. I saw no deer at all and it completly rained the whole time. I did see a ground hog that kept hanging around and tempting me. I just didnt want to waist a broad head on him. Oh well it was still fun I guess.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Pete, just thought I would let you know that I had a crazy dream last night that for some reason you came over here to shoot at our 3-d range and you got here late so I went and opened up the shop since you drove all this way. We were at the range and a couple fellas came in and demanded the money form the register. I told them that that Loren took the money out at night and I could help him. He then pulled out a sawed off shot gun and shot me in the chest. It burned like crazy. You took off for the back and I woke up right after that. Have no idea where that came from. Wierd. Thanks for running away and leaving me hang there Pete! LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

I had an opossum tempting me this morning, I know the feeling. I did have an exciting spot and stalk that worked very well. Came out of the woods early to help with dads deer and saw some deer on the other side of the clover field. The landowner has let weeds grow pretty high in the clover so I had the cover and the wind was in my favor so I gave it a shot. I found a trail that worked its way across the field and used it to get close. I closed the distance down to about 35 yards and 3 does worked their way up to about 25 yards from me. I had good shots but all were a little small. Fun anyways!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Hey Pete, just thought I would let you know that I had a crazy dream last night that for some reason you came over here to shoot at our 3-d range and you got here late so I went and opened up the shop since you drove all this way. We were at the range and a couple fellas came in and demanded the money form the register. I told them that that Loren took the money out at night and I could help him. He then pulled out a sawed off shot gun and shot me in the chest. It burned like crazy. You took off for the back and I woke up right after that. Have no idea where that came from. Wierd. Thanks for running away and leaving me hang there Pete! LOL


Uh, OK. That is weird. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

*Stephs buck!!!*

Well Steph laid the smack on a nice 9pt. last night. I'm proud of her and this is her best buck to date. Congrats to my best student!!!!:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats Steph!!!!! That is a awsome buck!!


----------



## asa1485

Too far down. Back up you go.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey Steph, congrats, great buck right there. Too bad you aren't smiling in that pic :teeth:

Well, I didn't get anything on the ground this weekend but I did see lots of action. Need to do a little stand relocating but hey, thats what happens when you hunt a new property, gotta do some learning & patterning. I don't use game cameras, I like to hunt like I was taught, reading sign & trusting my eyes. All in all we saw at least 20 different deer & we saw something every trip we made into the timber. Had one little button buck walk w/in 2 or 3 feet of one of my blinds while we were in it, talk about cool, he didn't have a clue we were even there! Anyhoo, we had a lot of fun, did some learning & made some good memories. Hopefully we'll get a chance to move some stands & blinds & be in a better position next weekend.

Oh & Jason, I got that 8" tube Saturday & I LOVE IT! Man, just the extra length over the 6" made world of difference. So then I put them together to see how it shot w/ 14" inches of stab and I couldn't believe it, so steady! But all in all I would say the 8" is perfect for hunting situations.


----------



## asa1485

That is what makes it fun. Being outdoors and seeing nature at it's best. Trying to outsmart the deer, can sometimes make you want to pull your hair out. But, that is the best part. Win some, lose some.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

It can be frustrating I guess but I love every minute of it. I'm sure you've all heard it but my pappy always said if it was easy everyone would do it & they'd call it killin not huntin, followed up with, you know when its all said and done you'll enjoy it more if you work hard for it. Pretty smart man that pappy of mine, always has a word of advice, criticism, and encouragement wrapped up in one sentence. He's the kind of guy that only talks when he's got something to say & I learned a long time ago to listen when he said somethin. So, I'll be back out there this week, workin my butt off, relocating stands & blinds trying to get into a better position to make myself successful. I just love being in the woods and enjoying the wonder of it all, makes everything else just melt away except for you, the woods & the creator, what could a man ask for except that!?


----------



## asa1485

One bow at a time.


----------



## pwahuntn

I would try one out if had the chance. Our shop dont carry them. He is happy with doinker sales. It been working for me. I'd use it for 3d, but it would have to be after my shoulder surgery.


----------



## asa1485

Even lawyers need stability. And believe me, he is fixing to get some!


----------



## asa1485

Loookkkk ouuuuttttt! Bump


----------



## asa1485

Another SS avatar


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Ttt!


----------



## asa1485

smoothstability.com for when stability counts the most!


----------



## asa1485

All of you SS guys, if you would like an avatar done or a photoslide done let me know and I will see what I can do. For the people who have purchased an SS stabilizer and would like to use one listed, please feel free to do so. I can also do computer desktop backgrounds.


----------



## jfuller17

You the man Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Looks good on there does it not Jason? That sight would make it the ultimate setup!


----------



## asa1485

Good morning SS country. 1 more day and Brian will be back to take over. Hope he had a great vacation. How is everyone else?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Doin great over this way Pete, its rainy today but you'll have that from time to time. How bout everyone else? What you all been up too?


----------



## asa1485

Yep, Rained here the last three days.


----------



## asa1485

Smooth Stability Country


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I really like that last one Pete, I used it for my desktop background here at work. Hopefully I can get some meat on the ground this weekend w/ pics for you to use & make something up for me. You do a great job on them things.


----------



## jfuller17

That is sweet Pete!


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I really like that last one Pete, I used it for my desktop background here at work. Hopefully I can get some meat on the ground this weekend w/ pics for you to use & make something up for me. You do a great job on them things.


Just let me know. Best of luck. And, glad you liked it.


----------



## Mule426

What the heck is going on here???? I had to go to the second page to see what was going on!!! You guys normally have this thread towards the top everyday.  You guys have any idea how the vibration dampening is comming. I have a coule dealers here in town that are very interested but they say they would like to see some soft of vibration dampening system on it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Ttt!

Finally got a couple pics of my bow posted, enjoy


----------



## bcbow1971

OK here a few shrunk down pics I took at Gatlinburg and Cades Cove. I am working on more and have been busy getting settled back in at home. Plus will be in the woods tomorrow morning and hopefully Sunday as well....plus I am off for Columbus day on Monday.

I hope all is well in the SS land!!

Hope you like these Jason I will be emailing you the original size ones so if you want to put them on the website you can. 

TTYL

Brian


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> Ttt!
> 
> Finally got a couple pics of my bow posted, enjoy


Where?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> OK here a few shrunk down pics I took at Gatlinburg and Cades Cove. I am working on more and have been busy getting settled back in at home. Plus will be in the woods tomorrow morning and hopefully Sunday as well....plus I am off for Columbus day on Monday.
> 
> I hope all is well in the SS land!!
> 
> Hope you like these Jason I will be emailing you the original size ones so if you want to put them on the website you can.
> 
> TTYL
> 
> Brian


Looks like you had a great time. Nice shots


----------



## Maine Woods

PM sent


----------



## asa1485

Morning SS country. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Where?


I have them in our group's album and on my user profile's album


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> OK here a few shrunk down pics I took at Gatlinburg and Cades Cove. I am working on more and have been busy getting settled back in at home. Plus will be in the woods tomorrow morning and hopefully Sunday as well....plus I am off for Columbus day on Monday.
> 
> I hope all is well in the SS land!!
> 
> Hope you like these Jason I will be emailing you the original size ones so if you want to put them on the website you can.
> 
> TTYL
> 
> Brian


sweet pic Brian!


----------



## asa1485

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I have them in our group's album and on my user profile's album


Looks good there Jon


----------



## asa1485

Got my new setup ordered.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

That would be sweet!!!


----------



## asa1485

SS country


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey guys, got one down yesterday! Got a few pics & the story in the bowhunting section. Here's the link!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055837027#post1055837027


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome mans!! I knew you could do it! That is sweet!


----------



## asa1485

Way to go Jon!


----------



## bcbow1971

Way to go Jon!! Congrats!!


----------



## asa1485

Welcome back Brian.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah Brian, welcome back. And thanks guys, I knew I could do it too, hard work always pays off.


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, went out again last night and tried out a new spot by sitting at the base of a tree with my ghillie suit on, got a nice doe at 20 yards, I will be getting some pics up hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

archeryhunterME said:


> hey guys, went out again last night and tried out a new spot by sitting at the base of a tree with my ghillie suit on, got a nice doe at 20 yards, I will be getting some pics up hopefully this afternoon.


Awesome man, congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Sweet! Sounds like you are having a great year so far.


----------



## asa1485

My goodness it has been quiet around here.


----------



## bcbow1971

HAPPY BE BALD AND FREE DAY To all my Follically challenged buddies!!!

Sorry been slow on here for me trying to catch up with being on vacation and heading to Decatur, AL this weekend for a big Horse show!!


----------



## bcbow1971

A few I made from my trip to the Smoky mountains!


----------



## asa1485

Welcome back! I like the last one.


----------



## bcbow1971

More


----------



## bcbow1971

and more


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Welcome back! I like the last one.


I agree, the one with the frogs is pretty darn cool :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

PikeCoBoy4Life said:


> I agree, the one with the frogs is pretty darn cool :thumbs_up


Thanks guys. If you all have ever been to or are ever going to Gatlinburg, TN that picture is at Wonderworks and I snapped it while going through there. It was a cool picture and sitting here at work I got a itch to modify it some....lol


----------



## asa1485

Night night all.


----------



## alfabuck

Lets put this back to the top for a rainy , miserable ,NJ day.


----------



## asa1485

Same here!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

it is the same here, its starting to drive me up a wall plus the more rain we get without a freeze the more Diplodia the corn gets and makes my job harder after the farmers harvest, I'll have more claims to file


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys, changed my name is all, still from Pike Co just wanted something a little more fitting & personal.


----------



## asa1485

Fits you better. LOL Same one you got on AA right?

At least it is not raining.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yes sir, sure is.

And yeah, glad its not raining, at least for the time being. I'm so ready to get out from behind this desk & hit the timber. Going out to hunt w/ some AT guys that I've only met on here this weekend. Gonna be fun. Camping out & hunting all weekend at Siloam Springs state park. I'm looking forward to it and being able to show off the SS Stab.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

There you go. Hope you guys have a great time and lay the smack down on some nice animals. Be sure to take some pics for us.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I'm taking the video cam so I'll try to get some pics w/ it, it has a photo function.


----------



## asa1485

Jason,
Sorry to hear you are under the weather.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Jason,
> Sorry to hear you are under the weather.


Ditto friend, hope you get to feelin better quickly!


----------



## alfabuck

*Oh No Swine Flu!!!*

Get well soon buddy and get in the woods.We need some big buck pics for the website man.


----------



## JONEZ24

*New Bow!!!!!*

Good news and bad news, bow came in and I've been told it looks great. BAd news is that the shop ordered the wrong strings for it. I will have to wait another week to get my hands on it. Probably need the time off to rehab my shoulder (old injury, back again). Once I get my hands on this bow, I will be wanting to shoot all of the time.


----------



## softballfan

SS all the way. GOOD HUNTING!


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

Awful quiet in the SS land, I hope everyone is having success in the woods. Don't know why but a little slow in my area. Does and small bucks but nothing good enough to shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK well I am back from Alabama and at work for another long Monday. Plus I have class tonight...... YUK.....

Well I will be in the woods tomorrow night for sure. 

My daughter got 2nd and 7th place showing at the saddlebred show. She should have placed better in the one she got 7th but that is how it is sometimes in shows, sometimes when you think you did great the judge seen something different and when you think you messed up you place good....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## asa1485

Technology and looks ahead of it's time. Where did the idea reall come from?


----------



## alfabuck

*Wacky 8pt*

Well i dropped the hammer tonight on a pretty decent Jersey buck. He isn't the biggest by any means but a nice deer. He came in tonight around 6 pm, i took a 25 yd. double lung shot and he only ran 50 yds. The Smooth Stability performed as expect and got its first buck under its belt.He weighed 140 lbs dressed. Thanks guys for the awesome stabs and i'll keep you guys updated on my hunts throughout the season.


----------



## alfabuck

*Trailcam Photo*

I figured i'd throw a trailcam photo of him in to make the story a little better:tongue:


----------



## asa1485

Sweet! I smell backstrap from here. Great job.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome job man!! Congrats. just want to point out though that Steph had a nicer looking rack (the deer of course):tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

If you want you guys can check out the review of the stabilizer on www.archeryreport.com. They did a great job.


----------



## asa1485

Already checked it out boss.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

already read it too, not so great review, I posted my thoughts in the review section of AT which were all negative of course  j/k but it all seriousness, it was a really good review


----------



## bcbow1971

Good review!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good morning SS land! How's everyone doing this fine Wednesday morning?


----------



## asa1485

The big man upstairs let me wake up again so it would be wrong for me to complain. LOL How about you?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Same as you, breathin & still as able bodied as I was yesterday. Gotta count them blessing while you can.:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

You bet. I did not get hit by a car but man it sure felt like it. A few years back I was doing brick mason work on a government building when the section of scaffolding I was standing on broke. Fell 40 feet. To make a long story short, they said I would never walk again, yada, yada. After 3 1/2 years of therapy I proved them wrong. So, I say a little prayer and thank you in the morings when I wake up and before I go to bed at night.

We really all should be thankful and not sweat the little things.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Dang Pete, you're pretty lucky my friend. Glad to hear that you didn't give up at all & aint it fun to prove those Dr.'s wrong!?


----------



## asa1485

Absolutely. When they told me that, they left the room. They had to come rushing back in because I had tried to get up and fell. LOL Stupid me.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

lol, thats pretty funny in a way. I just love proving them wrong or surprising them with the amount of determination that I have to not let this situation get the best of me, sounds like you do as well:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Man this place is dead. Seems like eveyone has given up on it. What's up SS country?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Not dead yet...not by a long shot!*

YEah a little quiet but not dead. I am seeing more and more posts that include smooth stability. It seems the interest is growing. If I had my way, I would have less time to navigate this site and more time exploring the outdoors and doing more hunting. Sore shoulder, coaching, and teaching limiting hunting to the weekends. I hope everyone is enjoying an exciting hunting season with lots of opportunities.


----------



## asa1485

Here's you one Jason


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Another rainy day. Oh well, I can't hunt & its supposed to be really nice on Saturday here.


----------



## asa1485

All clear here.


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet Pete! How do I get it to work?


----------



## asa1485

Right click it
save the picture
go to user cp
edit avatar
bottom of page option 2---browse
go to where you saved it to and click on open
save changes

If it does not work let me know and we will figure out why.

I also put a couple Pearson ones on there also. Just playing around and learning.


----------



## asa1485

one more 

There are others if you go to http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055929097#post1055929097


----------



## asa1485

You guys that have put the Bowjax on your stabs, this guy is looking for some input please.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1046404


----------



## asa1485

Brian, what you so quiet for?


----------



## jfuller17

I got it Pete! Thanks man!


----------



## JONEZ24

*NEW Bow finally here!!!*

I finally got the PSE that I had ordered through the PSE custom shop. From the few arrows that I have put through it, it feels great, shoots better and I love the looks. The string isn't exactly what I ordered but I don't want to wait for a new one to come in so blue and red it is. I am gonna use it for 3D and spot, any suggestions on arrows, I have never put together a bow strictly for target.


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good Nick! If its for target only I would get some arrows that are bigger like x cutters.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Thats what I was thinkin*

I also need to get with you, Lauren said you were the guy to talk to about back tension releases. I am making the change and will need some help. I don't want to punch myself in the mouth too many times. I think that may increase target panic instead of help correct it.


----------



## jfuller17

I can help you with that! It will help alot for spot shooting.


----------



## JONEZ24

*release*

I picked up a Zenith Comfort Release, I don't want to spend too much just in case its not for me!


----------



## asa1485

Glad you got it going Jason, looks great.


Man that is a sick looking bow there Nick.

Back tension, oh boy. Duck everyone! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian, what you so quiet for?


I have been up to my neck with work, sorry. Also in the process of buying a new vehicle and getting my bow's new string setup. 


Nice looking bow Jonez!!! My buddy has that bow and loves it!!


I did notice that when I was changing out strings on my Omen my top cam's bushing/bearing has wear on it and my bottom a little as well. I am going to call PSE and ask them about it. I may be sending it in to get fixed....the local pro shop I am not to trusting of but if its an easy fix I may let him do it but I will retune everything. I have my back up bow and hopefully by the end of November I will have my new Athens!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Something like that I would also send in to the manufacturer. I just don't let anybody work on my stuff.


----------



## asa1485

Hey Brian, you know anybody in Iraq or Afghanistan that would like to get some of my old hunting magazines to give them something to take there mid off of stuff over there.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah look up sgtdavis and PM him....thats his user name and I am sure he would take em for there shooting range/club.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

That bow madness is pretty dang sick man! Looks great Nick.

Hey Brian, I'm thinking of getting an Athens as well. Give me some pro's & con's to the bow. I'm 99.99% sure I'm gonna get it & I only have about $50 more to save to be able to get one. What are your suggestions as to the bow? I want the 34 b/c I like a little longer ATA & I wanna get the 60-70# bow. There is no one around to that has one so I've yet to shoot it but from everything I've read & been able to find I'm gonna like it, thoughts?


----------



## bcbow1971

I havent shot or got it yet so I am not sure. Is the Buck Commander available in 34" I thought it was only 32" 

I am getting the 28"60# Buck Commander.....I think they all are good lookin bows!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I was going to get the Accomplice 34, Buck Commander didn't appeal to me as much.


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jon, I met a guy over the summer that shoots with a mouth tab as you do. Met him again the a week ago at the store and found out he lived near me. So during the conversation I had mentioned that I was wanting to give it a try to be able to more appreciate what people have to do to enjoy what they do. He lent me his setup and man let me tell you, it was 45 pounds and my neck still hurts! LOL . I kept it a whole week, he said I could keep it longer but I would rather not. Anyhow, finally got groups in a pie plate out to 30 yards. But it helped me realize what people go through to be able to enjoy what they love to do and how much people take stuff for granted, including myself.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats pretty sweet Pete, pretty cool you did that. Yeah, it takes a while to get used to it but you eventually do, heck, when I started I would have never thought I'd be at 70#'s by now, but thats what practice will do for you. Its different isn't it? But its worth all the work buddy, I love it! I really admire you for doing that. I don't mean to come off wrong here in any way, but its not easy to deal w/ this crap at all and I'm not trying to glorify myself at all but I'm sure it gives you a whole lot more respect for what we do and that we do it b/c we LOVE to hunt & shoot and not b/c bow hunting is the popular thing to do right now. I can't explain it but it makes me feel good that at least someone out there is willing to try & put themselves in mine & his shoes and knowing there are people out there that want to understand and try to experience our setback is uplifting to me for some reason & I really applaud your efforts, thank you Pete, you've really made my day. My next question is do you have that guys email or is he on AT or anything? I'd love to talk w/ him, its not often I get a chance to meet someone that understands completely what we go through on a daily basis.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I admire your dedication and persistance. Hey do you know who Tim Farmer is from KY? He's in the same boat and a great rep fro the sport here in KY

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/tfarmer.asp?lid=1528&NavPath=C191


I am researching a shoot that is here in May called the Tim Farmer classic and want to go next year!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yup, I know Tim, talked w/ him several times, got his number in my phone actually. Great guy & he's actually the one that helped get me started & showed me several websites to get mouth tab designs from. Tim was injured on a motorcycle like me and has the exact same nerves that are damaged as I do but on his right arm. I may have to give him a call & find out about that shoot. I think I will do that today. I'd like to know more about it & go down there & shoot, would be a blast.

And thank you, its always nice to hear that stuff, it sometimes gets frustrating being injured like this and things like that always are uplifting.


----------



## bcbow1971

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911059
I also emailed the person on the PDF to find out about it myself. Its only about 1 1/2 hours from me. Maybe we could have a SS showing there!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Just called Tim & left him a message so I hope to hear back from him today or in the near future. That would be awesome to have a SS showing, be fun to get to meet the guys in person too!


----------



## bcbow1971

That would be cool!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Heck yeah it'd be cool, & it would help get the SS out there for people to see how effective it really is.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep especially with it on my new bow!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yup, I can't wait to get myself an Athens. Like I said, I'm 99.999% sure I'm getting one, something really big would have to come up in order for me to change my mind. Now, to come up w/ the extra $50 to get her, time to clean out the closet and do some ebayin. My biggest decision is to go w/ all black or black riser camo limbs, agghhh decisions decisions. I can't wait to see the SS on it, gonna be SA-WEEET!:thumbs_up

Only problem w/ getting one is that then I gotta spend the $$ to get it set up, oh well, thats half the fun:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971

I am looking at the Buck Commander, its all black, but not sure of the 32 or 34".......may go with the 34" for more forgiveness. Yeah but I need to order that all black 12" SS now to match.....mine are 8 and 12 camo. Then I need to get a set of wild strings from Scott and see if I can get some custom grips made and set this thing off like what Buck Commanders represent!!! LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, I hear ya. I think I want the 34 b/c of the forgiveness, I can use all I can get. I'm leaning toward the black/camo so I can still use the camo tube on my stab. I thought it would look cool, black riser, rest, sight & stab weight w/ camo limbs & the camo tube on the stab. I think thats a cool color combo, but the black does look super pimp. I'll prolly have Scott (different one) that owns the bow shop here in town make me a set of strings for it, he makes really good strings.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well they come with America's Best strings which are really good strings, thats what came on my Omen. But since this will be my show and tournament bow I have to shoot Scott's Strings as a sponsor. I just put the new set on my Omen, Red and Flo Green, and they look very well made and will test the setup this weekend.....with pics as well.....


----------



## jfuller17

Our hats are now here!!!!


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Hats*

:wink:You know my shipping address!!! :wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

SA-WEEEET! How much are they? Any word on decals for my pick-'em up truck yet?


----------



## jfuller17

They are going to be sent to all staff shooters for free!! We are going to also sell them on the wesite for 9.99.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats awesome, now i'll have something to sport in my hunting pics.Do they come in carbon fiber also,haha!!The new Hoyts just came out, can't wait to get my hands on a Contender Elite.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats awesome man, I was willing to pay for one but free is my favorite kind of hat! I'll be sportin it in my first kill pics after I get it in, Thanks guys:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thats pretty sweet Pete, pretty cool you did that. Yeah, it takes a while to get used to it but you eventually do, heck, when I started I would have never thought I'd be at 70#'s by now, but thats what practice will do for you. Its different isn't it? But its worth all the work buddy, I love it! I really admire you for doing that. I don't mean to come off wrong here in any way, but its not easy to deal w/ this crap at all and I'm not trying to glorify myself at all but I'm sure it gives you a whole lot more respect for what we do and that we do it b/c we LOVE to hunt & shoot and not b/c bow hunting is the popular thing to do right now. I can't explain it but it makes me feel good that at least someone out there is willing to try & put themselves in mine & his shoes and knowing there are people out there that want to understand and try to experience our setback is uplifting to me for some reason & I really applaud your efforts, thank you Pete, you've really made my day. My next question is do you have that guys email or is he on AT or anything? I'd love to talk w/ him, its not often I get a chance to meet someone that understands completely what we go through on a daily basis.


I don't have his email. I will try and get it though. 

Thanks for what you said but the praise should go to guys like yourself because I mean man that is difficult. I highly recommend to everyone to give it a try and see what these guys have to endure. Really opened my eyes.


----------



## asa1485

Hey guys, check this thread out.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1045948&highlight=smooth+stability


----------



## Mule426

You guys have to check this thread out. I knew who it was before I even played the video. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1047516


----------



## asa1485

Yep, I hear he is some bigshot professional staff shooter at some big stabilizer company. LOL Congrats Jon.


----------



## Mule426

Yeah. He gonna be an internet icon now. Like kimbo!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks fellers

I hope Kimbo don't come after me for his title


----------



## Mule426

Nah, you could take him. I bet he isnt as big in real life as you think.    LOL


----------



## asa1485

If you get him on the floor like Cowboy Roy did, he can't get up.


----------



## Mule426

Im not sure any one would get up if that guy laid on em. He is a heck of a fighter but as far as body type he is way off the norm of heavyweights.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

lol, I just hope I never have to find out

Saw a nice buck & some does this morning, no shot opportunity but its all good. Had to bring the wife into town from the stand, gonna hit the head & get back out there.


----------



## asa1485

bump in da road


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is what my Omen is shooting at 30yards with FP's and BH below!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Now thats some good shootin right there!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah that was right after setting up my new Scotts strings with my Omen. I am hoping that my Athens is even better!!!


----------



## asa1485

Nice Brian. Did you get everything worked out with the bearing?


----------



## bcbow1971

PSE and the only proshop around here I trust said it is good. I also PM'd Crackers, he knows these Omens like no other I have found, and he said the same thing. So unless it starts leaning or shooting off I am shooting what I got. Obviously its shooting consistantly. 

Thanks Pete


----------



## asa1485

Brian ,maybe it is just me but I tried "sgtdavis " and it said invalid username.


----------



## jfuller17

Got a doe down last night. I double lunged her a 20 yards and she went about 60 yards and piled up. They are awsome animals! I love seeing then up close.


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Backstrap for the Fuller family! Congrats


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Got a doe down last night. I double lunged her a 20 yards and she went about 60 yards and piled up. They are awsome animals! I love seeing then up close.


Congrats jason!!! 

Pete I will verify his name and get back with ya. 

Gonna head out in the rain in my blind this afternoon looking for this buck I've been seeing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

I am getting a few care packages together for some of the guys over there just as soon as I get a couple of addresses i will send them out . If you guys would like to donate anything please feel free to do so, everything will be shipped out. Or, if you would just like to send a note of thanks email it to me and I will print it out and put in the packages.


----------



## asa1485

Am I crazy or does Jason's truck not have a cab? LOL I know, crazy right?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Am I crazy or does Jason's truck not have a cab? LOL I know, crazy right?


Lol almost got me there as well. But looks like his tanoe cover is blocking the view. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian ,maybe it is just me but I tried "sgtdavis " and it said invalid username.


Ok Pete try sgt davis with a space between sgt and davis and that's his username!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Am I crazy or does Jason's truck not have a cab? LOL I know, crazy right?


It a fiberglass cover that is raised up Pete! It does look that way though. LOL


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Doe*

Way to Go Jason ! How many does can you shoot there? In Sask. Canada we get 1 Either sex tag and we can buy up to 3 doe tags, My Mule deer is already in the freezer so i am hoping to stick a few more does.
Congrats again.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Awesome job Jason! Them backstraps gonna be nice & tasty, I'm gonna have some this week myself. Way to keep stickin them, keep it up!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Ok Pete try sgt davis with a space between sgt and davis and that's his username!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sent him a pm Brian. Thanks


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> It a fiberglass cover that is raised up Pete! It does look that way though. LOL


Yea, I saw it but just had to say it. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats Jay on a nice doe. It should start to heat up by next week , be in the tree as much as possible.Good luck.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I was in my ground blind in the rain last night and had a flock of turkeys within 14 yards of me but no shot but lots of video and a few draws....but it was fun. Later around 45 minutes before dark there were around 12 deer that came out of the woods about 100 yards from me and crossed the field to my left but never came within 70 yards. Was nice seeing the movement though. May head back there tonight and setup by where I seen them cross. Couldnt tell if there were any bucks, they were moving to fast.


----------



## asa1485

It always seems that they know where to be. If you would have had your blind where they came out, they would have been actually where you were last night.


----------



## asa1485

:mg:Left my stab at the local pro shop with indoor range tonight for everyone to try out.:sad:Good thing I have another one to use until I get it back. Will pick it up next week (I hope!) and hope to have some positive feedback. 

Trying to stir up some extra interest during non tournament season. The owner put in the main display and anyone that wants to try it is welcome to.

Call me crazy now. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet, hope they all love as much as we do......wish I could do the same thing but I dont have any close shops that I trust enough to do that right now. I need to open my own.....hmmmm.....well since I didnt win the powerball last night it wont be openeing anytime soon.....LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Gotta an itch to put my new Athens bow together and started with an SS and CC grips.......I will be putting my Limb Driver and not sure what sight......


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good Brian!!


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW I hope to get mine by the end of November and will be ordering a new 12" all black SS for it!!!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Brian. I am starting to like the looks of the Athens 37 myself.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I wish it was available as a staff bow myself but I may get one later if the 34" is as good as it seems


----------



## asa1485

OK guys, went to the SS headquarters today for a tour. They only let me see certain areas as they said the others were off limits. Got ready to leave and excused myself to the rest room. Snuck into the off limits area and snapped the photos you are about to see. Barely escaped with my life. Keep this just between us as I am very skeered!


----------



## asa1485

World domination!


----------



## drbulldog02

*Looks Great!*

Email sent to you live.com email account for the website. Good luck this fall and thanks for the consideration for my wife and I!


PS- I forgot to mention my wife's name in the email-Amanda Reiss


----------



## asa1485

Another satisfied customer.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1039400


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks for the heads up Pete......hey can you go to my videoteleconference for today......LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Ohh now you did it Pete! You looked where you shouldnt!! Just wait till tonight and you better watch the sky! You shouldnt have went in that room!! LOL.


----------



## asa1485

Uh oh!


----------



## bcbow1971

They named a movie after what happeneing to you tonight.....its new and in theaters soon....................The Fourth Kind!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Well, as long as they don't bite me. I still want to keep my hair , even if I am dead. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

There coming Pete!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

oops!


----------



## jfuller17

Even been probed Pete?


----------



## asa1485

Only runs one way.LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Better wear a foil hat tonight! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Always got one on hand. Used to watch the X-Files all the time.


----------



## bcbow1971

Watch out Pete


----------



## asa1485

Nice. Good thing I live soo far out in the country the stop signs don't say stop, they say whoa. Guess they could not find me. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

You guys crack me up, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## asa1485

If you can not have fun what's the point? Life is way too short to be serious. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> If you can not have fun what's the point? Life is way too short to be serious. LOL


Dang straight, I love having fun, esp since I've gotten a new outlook on life. I think thats one reason I like this bunch of guys so much, ya'll are goofy just like me! You can't take life to seriously, cuz you'll never get out alive.


----------



## jfuller17

Good stuff Pete! You must have made it through the night. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Yep, did not go to sleep until 5:30 am though. Kept hearing things.LOL


----------



## asa1485

I know this is not the place but, if you guys know anyone that is wanting a good Hoyt let me know. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1052768


----------



## asa1485

Happy Halloween SS country.


----------



## jfuller17

Happy halloween everyone! 

Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

Monday Morning YUK!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yes, I know what you mean. And this weather is not helping out.


----------



## asa1485

Well this morning was the long anticipated debut of the new Mathews line. I have been handing these out all morning. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Well this morning was the long anticipated debut of the new Mathews line. I have been handing these out all morning. LOL


I know. I'm glad I just got my acceptance email from Athens Archery yesterday, now I can represent a company w/ good looking bows


----------



## asa1485

They do make some sweet looking rigs. I had sent several emails and pms to get the application when they first started but never did get a reply except from one of the 1st stage shooters trying to help. Told him I would pass. By that time I was aggrevated. Now, when they do it again the 37 will be available and I can try then. 

You like the towel hunh?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, I love the towel, freakin' hilarious man. Where did you find that?

I feel ya, I'd have been frustrated too. I kinda wished I'd held out for the 37 but I didn't know about it until after I'd already been accepted & stuff. I'd rather have the 37 but the 34 should be nice enough, I just prefer a longer ATA. I guess that it will be a good excuse to get another bow next year, just don't tell my wife:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Found it on here. I just had to do it to the guys. I have been waiting for over a week to use it. I knew they were going to need some help.
http://images.google.com/images?q=w...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB0QsAQwAA


----------



## bcbow1971

Well best of luck to all and hope you get some news on the 3rd phase Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Maybe. You never know where I will turn up. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Looky looky what I got in the mail today!


----------



## bcbow1971

Man I sure hope mines there waiting on me also!!!!! SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I hope so also. 



If not let me know and I will send you another pic. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

HAHAHA I have to wait till after 9pm till I get out of class to find out...


----------



## asa1485

Sad sad song. LMAO


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> HAHAHA I have to wait till after 9pm till I get out of class to find out...


That does suck. I hate having to wait on stuff. But it does add to the excitement!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

now that is one sweet hat man, I can't wait to get it. Mail has came & went today and it wasn't in there so I guess I'll be watching it tomorrow!


----------



## asa1485

Hope so. I love getting stuff in the mail! LOL The wife has been getting on me though.


----------



## asa1485

Ok. Here are the rest of the pics. Had to hide them so the "others" would not find them if captured. I have shown the technology side of it but have you wondered about production and delivery systems? Up first is production.


----------



## asa1485

Now the delivery side. got to check accounts receiveable. Paperwork,paperwork!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Got one down in Northern Indiana*

Well I let my frustration get to me and took a buck that didn't have much hardware. With a Newborn in the house, I have been limited on opportunities and even more limited by deer in shooting range. I grunted this guy in from 60 yards to within 10 yds with no shots. He eventually walked 2 yards quartering away into my foot-plot. I put a perfect hot through him with a Rage 2 blade and he only went 40 yards. Found out during field dressing that I had cut the heart in two.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Been Gone for a While*

Haven't been able to get online for the last 6 days, (don't like Verizon right now). Was out the other day practicing with the new bow and decided to shoot 3 arrow groups at 20 yards. I am not much of a spot shooter so I surprised myself. I need to get it back in to get super tuned and to do some rest adjustments but it is shooting really well for me right now.


----------



## asa1485

I would say so. Great job. Congrats on the new born.


----------



## alfabuck

*Oh yeah!!!*

Thank you Jason and all those at Smooth Stability for your support and most importantly my new hat. I gotta say it is a really comfortable hat and im picky when it comes to wearing hats. I will have some buck pics to go along with it in the next few weeks.


----------



## asa1485

Nice looking mounts you got there.


----------



## asa1485

You guys ever wonder how they settle a dispute over a new design?


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Nice looking mounts you got there.


Thanks ASA , i can't wait to move into my new house so i have room for all of them. Right now all my wall is full and i started hanging some at my buddy's house and my taxidermist. I'll post some pics of them when i move in. Good luck to everyone from the SS crew hunting this fall. I'll be in the woods everyday for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## jfuller17

Glad you like the hat! I am also pretty picky when it comes to hats as well. Once you get those hats wore in a little they fit great. I have been sending all the SS staff hats a few at a time so I dont load up Sara to hard when she goes to the post office. You all will get them I promise.:teeth:


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Haven't been able to get online for the last 6 days, (don't like Verizon right now). Was out the other day practicing with the new bow and decided to shoot 3 arrow groups at 20 yards. I am not much of a spot shooter so I surprised myself. I need to get it back in to get super tuned and to do some rest adjustments but it is shooting really well for me right now.


Nice shooting Nick!! Congrats on the buck as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> You guys ever wonder how they settle a dispute over a new design?


That looks very familier Pete. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Yep, got it all figured out now.Concept,design,manufacturing,and shipping. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet didnt see mine yesterday and will keep my eyes open for mine!!! Hitting the woods today, my buddy said that the bucks are chasing big time right now!!!


----------



## asa1485

Mornin' everyone


----------



## bcbow1971

pete where did you find Jason's picture at? LMAO


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What a great picture of Jason, really photogenic since a camera flash won't make him blink:shade:

no hat yet, hopefully today will be the day!

I got on Athens Pro-Staff, getting ready to put my paperwork in the mail and will be waiting for that Accomplice 34 w/ black riser/camo limbs to get here so I can see how sweet its gonna look w/ the SS Stab on it. Man is it gonna be cool!


----------



## asa1485

You guys are cruel. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> You guys are cruel. LOL


We only do it b/c we care :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Man you guys must really care! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Amen to that.


----------



## bcbow1971

We LOVE U Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What a great picture of Jason, really photogenic since a camera flash won't make him blink:shade:
> 
> no hat yet, hopefully today will be the day!
> 
> I got on Athens Pro-Staff, getting ready to put my paperwork in the mail and will be waiting for that Accomplice 34 w/ black riser/camo limbs to get here so I can see how sweet its gonna look w/ the SS Stab on it. Man is it gonna be cool!


Sweet man I am SO looking forward for my 34" BC and slap that SS on it!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> We LOVE U Jason


we really do bro, you're def the man



bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet man I am SO looking forward for my 34" BC and slap that SS on it!!!!


me too, they are gonna look SA-WEEET! I wonder what their turn around time is as far as from the time you send the paperwork off to the time you get bow in hand.


----------



## Beastmaster

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What a great picture of Jason, really photogenic since a camera flash won't make him blink:shade:
> 
> no hat yet, hopefully today will be the day!
> 
> I got on Athens Pro-Staff, getting ready to put my paperwork in the mail and will be waiting for that Accomplice 34 w/ black riser/camo limbs to get here so I can see how sweet its gonna look w/ the SS Stab on it. Man is it gonna be cool!


You will love the Accomplice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> We LOVE U Jason


Way too many thoughts in the head for me LOL


But you are da' man


----------



## alfabuck

*Christend the hat!!!!*

Well today i closed the deal on a very nice New Jersey 8pt buck. I had a small broken horned buck come in around quarter to 7 and i gave a couple grunts to play around with him. Well, he started coming my way and looked back into the thicket and for some reason beat feet out of there quick. Well a few seconds later i look over there and see a buck who then gave a snort weeze(first time i've ever heard that in 18 years of hunting). Then he start tearing trees up and continues to make scrapes at every tree he sees. Well he then crossed the creek in front of me, and came over to a bush to proceed to make 3 more scrapes. By this time i continue to study his rack to make sure he is a shooter, i saw mass beam length and finally when he turned toward me i seen the width i wanted so i hit him with the range finder and he was exactly 35 yds, so now i'm waiting until he gave me a good quartering shot which at this time he was about 36-37 yds, so i adjusted my sight and drew and shot. I hit him perfect and watched him run 50 yds and fall over. The rest is history. Thanks again SS, the stabs performed flawless and i couldn't be happier, well let me get onto the picture, hahaha!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Another.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

awesome deer man! congrats!!:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Look at that hat perform!LOL Another one for the new house. Great job.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome deer man!!! Congrats! That is a beauty for sure.


----------



## jfuller17

Just took a second look and it needs another..... awsome buck man!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice buck Bro......nothing been moving around here in the evening....need to get out in the morning but there is this thing in the way that is called work....lol

I may just have to try and call in tomorrow or something....lol


----------



## alfabuck

Same story here, not as much evening movement. Thanks to all the staff members for their congrats. I wish everyone the best of luck in the field and also on the range.


----------



## bcbow1971

I think I will have better luck with that hat as well......lol......if it ever shows up in the mail.......lol


----------



## asa1485

Been doing a little poking around on the site this morning. Noticed that SS is coming up more and more in threads and people stating they are getting one. Just goes to show it is a great product. Way to go Team SS!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah gotta spread the word.....just by helping those that are undecided it may help them get a great product, not just a gimic or the name brand junk. 

BTW our help with people is being noticed by the Boss man!! So thanks all!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yep, spread the word. I know that some of the other guys are getting a little po'ed about the word. Been in several umm let's just say heated conversations. LOL There always has to be that one person. It all works out in the end though.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its not hard to talk up a product that works though. And I enjoy helping people out so its an easy piece of equipment for me to endorse, a no brainer really. So no thanks need cuz I believe in this product & this company, although it is appreciated:wink:

How's the rut comin along for you guys?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah and visual aids help.....I think some pictures make the stabilizer seem larger than it really is and that is why I like my last set of pics with my new string, it makes the stabilizer look more like it really is......some of my other ones, frontal view, makes the stab look huge.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Its not hard to talk up a product that works though. And I enjoy helping people out so its an easy piece of equipment for me to endorse, a no brainer really. So no thanks need cuz I believe in this product & this company, although it is appreciated:wink:
> 
> How's the rut comin along for you guys?


Been seeing deer like crazy. Both night and day. Just no chance to hunt.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah and visual aids help.....I think some pictures make the stabilizer seem larger than it really is and that is why I like my last set of pics with my new string, it makes the stabilizer look more like it really is......some of my other ones, frontal view, makes the stab look huge.


I noticed that also. Kind of like holding up a fish for a picture. Always looks like it is bigger than it really is.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Its not hard to talk up a product that works though. And I enjoy helping people out so its an easy piece of equipment for me to endorse, a no brainer really. So no thanks need cuz I believe in this product & this company, although it is appreciated:wink:
> 
> How's the rut comin along for you guys?


Well I hope good....LOL....will find out this afternoon but I am thinkin better in the morning....but i will be out all day tomoroow.



asa1485 said:


> I noticed that also. Kind of like holding up a fish for a picture. Always looks like it is bigger than it really is.


Yeppers!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Lunch time. I'm hungry. Later! LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Hey guys i posted the whole story behind my buck on the bowhunting section on here. Its titled what goes around comes around. There was an exciting twist to the story which i found out today!!!


----------



## Mule426

You guys get your hats yet??? I have been camped out next to the mail box for a couple of days wishing it would get here!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Mule426 said:


> You guys get your hats yet??? I have been camped out next to the mail box for a couple of days wishing it would get here!!!!


not yet, I've been campin by the mailbox too!


----------



## asa1485

LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Was going through some pics and found these from this summer. Man I cant wait to get back in the seat!! I miss it already. Its going to be a long winter. At least there is still some hunting to do. Just wanted to share. :teeth:


----------



## asa1485

I know exactly what you mean. I am not a cold weather person to start with. Looks like you have a blast though.

How long did you say you had been racing?


----------



## jfuller17

I started racing go-karts when I was like 10. There is some more info at www.jasonfuller17.com


----------



## asa1485

Way ahead of you boss. I saw it on the front of the car. Sweet car. I used to race go carts when I was young. Man did I used to love it. I am green with envy.

How much does an engine like that run?


----------



## jfuller17

lol nothing gets past you Pete! Well I am off to bed. Going to get up early and try and get me a nice deer. Nighty nite:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Best of luck.


----------



## jfuller17

That engine puts out 829 HP and cost around 20,000. They are not cheap!


----------



## asa1485

That's a lot of stabilizers! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Any deer down?


----------



## jfuller17

None for me.:thumbs_do


----------



## JONEZ24

*Interesting Weekend!*

Traveled to Muncie Indiana Saturday morning for our schools state volleyball championships. Saw 4 bucks on the way down, 2 of them were huge. One was on a dirt mound next to a car wash chasing a doe. Another was by the Vera Bradley factory outside of Ft. Wayne. Wished I could have been in the woods instead of on the road. Went out tonight...hot, hot, hot! Saw deer in the woods with no opportunities. Walked out of the woods and saw a truck parked along the side of the road, go to check it out and they had hit a deer crossing the road from one property we can hunt to the next. Walk up to it and it is a buck, probably 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 years old, nice 8 point with good mass. Rack was all busted up but not as bad as the poor guys truck. I guess this is the price I pay for a woods with the toll road to the North and a major highway to the West. I hope everyone else has had better luck than the boys in Northern Indiana!


----------



## bcbow1971

Seen a few good bucks saturday morning but none presented me with any shots, but will be on em till gun season for sure. 

Jason I send you an email....need me a new 12" for my new Athens and some other stuff from you.......Also no hat yet......still waiting at the little box on the side of the road hoping....LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Got another doe down yesterday evening & boy was she BIG. Good eatin though, we cut her up last night & we literally just pulled the backstraps & loins out, mmmm, making me hungry. Got the whole hunt on film & it is the best film work me & my buddy Rob have done to date. We had deer all over us all night. Saw a couple shooter bucks chasing does & as usual, about 15-20 yards past my comfort zone, but boy was it fun! This week should be heating up, the does aren't quite into full estrus but the chase is on here!


----------



## nickster

*nice*

nice looking product, best of luck to all you guys


----------



## bcbow1971

nickster said:


> nice looking product, best of luck to all you guys


Yes they are and they are the best I have been spreading like wildfire. 

Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## asa1485

Come here and let me tell you a secret. Smooth Stability has the best stabilizer out there.
















Where's my wallet, whers's my wallet? I got to have one.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Got another doe down yesterday evening & boy was she BIG. Good eatin though, we cut her up last night & we literally just pulled the backstraps & loins out, mmmm, making me hungry. Got the whole hunt on film & it is the best film work me & my buddy Rob have done to date. We had deer all over us all night. Saw a couple shooter bucks chasing does & as usual, about 15-20 yards past my comfort zone, but boy was it fun! This week should be heating up, the does aren't quite into full estrus but the chase is on here!


Funny how females make us do crazy things. Like walk out in the open and get shot with an arrow just because they smell good. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am sending off for more stabs to outfit my new bow!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Just like a proud parent. A father and his bow. LOL 





Let us know how you like it Brian and don't forget .............................Pictures!


----------



## Mule426

Hey Jason,

Have you ever raced at the Southern New Mexico Speedway? I used to work as a push truck driver and part of the emergency crew out there. I tell you sprint cars drivers walk around with there you know whats in a wheelbarrow. You got to ba a man to drive one of those things.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Funny how females make us do crazy things. Like walk out in the open and get shot with an arrow just because they smell good. LOL


I know, she just made me do it, lol. It was pretty cool, she went down very very fast. No flopping, no thrashing, no bawling. When we reviewed the video it was 14 seconds from impact to on the ground dead. Amazing what a well placed shot will do.


----------



## jfuller17

Mule426 said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Have you ever raced at the Southern New Mexico Speedway? I used to work as a push truck driver and part of the emergency crew out there. I tell you sprint cars drivers walk around with there you know whats in a wheelbarrow. You got to ba a man to drive one of those things.


No I havent raced there. I have been pretty much all over though from the midwest out to arizona and such. I have been told by my brother that I have balls the size of watermelons! LOL. I just love those cars. I am trying to talk dad into buying a super modified to race when not in the sprint car. My goal is to win a championship. I lead in 2007 all the way though the season till 3 races to go that year and blew a motor in Wisconsin. It ended my season and the championship run. Man did that burn!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Got my hat today!!! Now I'm picky about my hats & I really like the fit & look of this one. Thanks Jason, I appreciate it:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Hot dig. Not it will show up in some videos!


----------



## jfuller17

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Got my hat today!!! Now I'm picky about my hats & I really like the fit & look of this one. Thanks Jason, I appreciate it:thumbs_up


Awsome glad you liked it man! Thanks again for all you do.

Jason


----------



## Mule426

bowtech17 said:


> No I havent raced there. I have been pretty much all over though from the midwest out to arizona and such. I have been told by my brother that I have balls the size of watermelons! LOL. I just love those cars. I am trying to talk dad into buying a super modified to race when not in the sprint car. My goal is to win a championship. I lead in 2007 all the way though the season till 3 races to go that year and blew a motor in Wisconsin. It ended my season and the championship run. Man did that burn!!


Yeah i know a couple of guys that race around here and AZ. Everyone of them are quite right. I dont know why but I still want to get behind the wheel of one just to see how I do. If you ever come down this way let me know. Me and Lisa can come down and I can cheer you on or heck I will even pit for you if you need help!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Check out what the guys at SS are up to. Post #10

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1044574


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Check out what the guys at SS are up to. Post #10
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1044574


I knew them aliens were up to something...


----------



## asa1485

Yep! Always up to something.


----------



## Mule426

So when are we going to get to do some R&D on them??????


----------



## asa1485

Don't know. Volunteered when I signed up. LOL


----------



## asa1485

The future in stabilization is coming from Smooth Stability Stabilizers, so be prepared to put all of your bets down for the:


----------



## asa1485

This weather sucks.


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Weather*

Cheer up at least you don't have SNOW!!!!
Here are some picts of some pretty SMOOTH Stabilizers


----------



## asa1485

Nice setups! 



Honestly, I would rather have the snow.


----------



## SteveAllOut

*Snow*

I will ship you some in the mail. We have snow for close to 6 months out of the year!!


----------



## alfabuck

First of all thank you again SS for your support. Ok , Steph got her 6" carbon fiber SS today and as soon as she shot it she told me to call and thank you guys. She as so excited about her groups and the feel of her Alphamax. I bought her the bow this 3d season and i couldn't pay her to use it. From day one her groups were ok but she always shot her Drenny LD. ell today things changed in a big way. I put her SS on and had her shoot her broadheads out of it. This is no joke or sales pitch to anyone reading this, but she shot by far the best i've seen ,even using field points, today with her SS. At 40 yds she was holding 2" groups with her broadheads. She didn't believe me when i told her how much these stabs can improve your shooting but now she is sold. She said her bow holds twofold over what it did. I can tell you one thing for guys out there shooting alot of these new light weight setups these stabs are a must. My Alphamax for example is a great bow but it lacked the mass weight to hold rock solid with my Hunter class setup, just by adding one of these stabs it adds the weight out where you need it and the bow holds twice as good and steadier throught the whole shot sequence. Steph is so pumped to go drop the hammer on one with her bow now and she is twice as confident now knowing her bow is shooting up to her standards. Thanks guys and i'll have pics posted as soon as she lays one down. But for the time being here are some pics i took off my cell of her shooting and her 2 shot group at 40 using her SS.....


----------



## alfabuck

40 yard group using Carbon tech cheetahs with 100 grain slicktricks and her 6" SS stabilizer ....


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome group Steph!!! :thumbs_up I am glad you like that stabilizer. I always love hearing what people think. Thanks to both of you for all you do! Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


Jason


----------



## asa1485

Welcome to the nut house Steph. Excellent job.


----------



## asa1485

Looks like you guys had a fun day while I was away today!


----------



## Mule426

So has everyone gotten their hat but me????

I hate the mail system here they take forever to pocess everything.


----------



## asa1485

I know a couple have. Not sure as to who all though. I think Nick, Jon , and myself.


----------



## Mule426

Ok. I think I am getting impatient


----------



## asa1485

All good things come to those who wait. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I got my hat the other day....been busy with wife and getting ready for opening day of gun season......its gonna sound like Vietnam here saturday morning and hoping someone pushes a bruiser towards me with there rifle.....lol


----------



## asa1485

Borrow one of the mini guns and use it. If you don't hit any deer at least you can scare them to death. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jason. How do you think you are going to like the Friday Night Special?


----------



## bcbow1971

Gonna get my 50cal machinegun ready or maybe I will bring an M1 Tank home from work.....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I got the High Roller email yesterday & man, does that thing look really cool, even for a prototype. Way to go Jason, great work!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep I told him that I want one and maybe the V Bar.....gonna get that Athens all ready for 3D for the new year!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Same here. It does look good indeed. Like another winner.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> Hey Jason. How do you think you are going to like the Friday Night Special?


Didnt get it Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Was just curious. I was thinking of giving one a try myself.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Ok, so I have an Athens Accomplice 34 coming, black riser/camo limbs; what do you think is going to look better w/ that combo, a black stab tube or a camo tube? What is you guys opinion on the matter? I'm torn here, decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Ok, so I have an Athens Accomplice 34 coming, black riser/camo limbs; what do you think is going to look better w/ that combo, a black stab tube or a camo tube? What is you guys opinion on the matter? I'm torn here, decisions decisions decisions...


I know what you mean. I have a black riser and camo limb AM35. Been using the black stab I have now but been thinking about the camo tube. It is a tough choice indeed. If you look at the SS website, on the main page,you can see Jason's Black/camo AM with the camo tube on it. It might help you a little.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, the camo tube does look pretty freakin' sweet. Thats the direction that I was leaning anyways so I think thats how I'll go. Whew, glad to have that off my chest:teeth:


----------



## jfuller17

Been playing with some anodizing colors. What do you guys think?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Although the color isn't for me, the finish looks beautiful, top notch work man!:thumbs_up


----------



## hoefj

not a huge fan of purple, but it looks sweet!


----------



## asa1485

I agree, the finish looks awesome! I actually like the purple. What other colors are you going to be offering? You guys have been up to a lot!

Matches the grip.


What happened to the FOBs?


----------



## JONEZ24

*I like*

I like the options that anodizing offers. Purple, really!? This will be a hit with the target shooters.


----------



## Mule426

I think it looks awesome!!! I just hope there are more colors than purple that are available.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey come on fellas! Cant a guy like purple. LOL This is just something we tried to see if we were going to like it. We ran some purple. What colors do you think people would like the most?


----------



## asa1485

Red, white, blue. I know I would like a Candy Apple red myself. Maybe a pink for the ladies.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Colors*

I think red, blue, green, orange and purple. I amy be wrong but I think these would be the most popular.


----------



## alfabuck

Thats sick, ill take a twelve inch carbon fiber one with purple anodize to match my alphamax's silver and purple strings.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Here are some pics of Steph's setup with her SS stabilizer.....


----------



## alfabuck

Another....


----------



## alfabuck

Last one.......


----------



## asa1485

Nice. You guys are going to have to start your own TV show. When you do, don't forget about me! Yo will need someone to carry bags and such. Just don't let Steph dye her hair Blonde like Tiffany. I think the dye has went to her brain.


----------



## Beastmaster

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Ok, so I have an Athens Accomplice 34 coming, black riser/camo limbs; what do you think is going to look better w/ that combo, a black stab tube or a camo tube? What is you guys opinion on the matter? I'm torn here, decisions decisions decisions...


I did all black. I think it looks great!


----------



## jfuller17

Very nice Steph!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Nice. You guys are going to have to start your own TV show. When you do, don't forget about me! Yo will need someone to carry bags and such. Just don't let Steph dye her hair Blonde like Tiffany. I think the dye has went to her brain.


I wish, you will be the first on the list man if we ever make it big. The problem is there isn't any deer in Jersey big enough to keep the audiences interested , hahaha.


----------



## asa1485

See, that is where I come in. You will have to travel. Hence the bag carrier. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Sounds good now we just need some producers.


----------



## Mule426

Count me in!!!! I can sit there and tell you not to shoot cause I dont have the camera angle!!!! 

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## bcbow1971

Love the anodized Jason!!! I would love an orange one for my Athens!!!!! Go ahead and make one and I will buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

That would look good with some black and orange strings Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes it would especially since the bow comes with orange and black strings and I also ordered a set from Scott's Strings also and I also ordered a set of orange and black Carbon Creations grips for it as well!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Lookin' good!


----------



## bcbow1971

I just texted Jason....I want one bad!!!!! Plus I am not sure if my other one has shipped yet...maybe I can get it swapped!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Not sure if they are actually doing them yet. Think he is just seeing if there is interest. Best of luck with it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah he is still in the talking phase and I told him to order me one if and when they are available...lol......He opened a can of worms and I wanna catch one....lol

Plus he said, and I agree, that the colors would be a big hit!!!! But cost may be a little higher.


----------



## asa1485

One more


----------



## asa1485

Does anyone know if there will be any change in affect if used with a 10 degree down disconnect?


----------



## asa1485

Heeeelllllooooooo! Where is everyone? Gone huntin' ?


----------



## Mule426

Dang a hole day and you didnt have anyone to talk to!!!!!

I have no idea what it would do. If my thinking is correct I think it will put the mass more in a position of lateral support and it might really help. I think you should try it and let me know. I would totally use that set up if it works.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sorry guys gun season opened and also the international Livestock show is in town also......


----------



## Mule426

Sweet!!!! Hopefully you dont take fire over the next few weeks. 

I am starting to get worried. I haven'e seen my hat yet and the post office here has lost a bunch of stuff lately. Anyone know when they were shipped out????


----------



## asa1485

Not sure. Call Jason.


----------



## Mule426

Yeah I was going to give it till monday and then call him. I hope it shows up before then.


----------



## asa1485

Anyone have any luck in the woods this weekend?


----------



## asa1485

Doo dah, doo dah. LOL


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Anyone have any luck in the woods this weekend?


Not really. Saw a lot of deer but no bucks above my 130" mark. It'll happen just gotta stay patient. I've got two different 10's that are above my limit, the smallest id probably in the 140's & the big boy could be pushing better than 160". The weather sucked this weekend though so I saw more than I expected.

On a brighter note, I got my shipping confirmation on my new Athens today! Should be here soon and I also got my staff letter from TP lenses, what a day its been!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Show off. 



LOL





What you going to use the lens in?


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Not really. Saw a lot of deer but no bucks above my 130" mark. It'll happen just gotta stay patient. I've got two different 10's that are above my limit, the smallest id probably in the 140's & the big boy could be pushing better than 160". The weather sucked this weekend though so I saw more than I expected.
> 
> On a brighter note, I got my shipping confirmation on my new Athens today! Should be here soon and I also got my staff letter from TP lenses, what a day its been!:thumbs_up


Man I hope that I got my shipping notice also....but I think they may have used my work email and I wont be back to work till wedneday.......Well no Stabs in the mail today  maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## asa1485

Getting new ones for the Athens Brian?

I am set on them untill the High Roller comes out. Really anxiuous to get my hands on a set of them and give them a try.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I told J that I want one also and I also want an orange anodized one also for my Athens Buck Commander...


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I told J that I want one also and I also want an orange anodized one also for my Athens Buck Commander...


Wow, you want a lot.LMAO 
Wait 'til I tell my wife. She says I want everything!







Just kidding.

We know how well the regular stab works, can't wait to see how the High Roller does.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Show off.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you going to use the lens in?


I dunno yet. I really want the Rellik sight by Athens but it depends on the price. Whats a good sight that accepts lenses and can be used for hunting & 3D/tournaments? My budget is limited but I'd go for a quality used one, just throw out some sights for me to research. I'll take any info you can give me.


----------



## asa1485

Spot Hogg and Toxonics. I personally would go with Toxonics for the price and simplicity of adjustments. The Spot Hogg is an excellent sight as well but a little aggrevating to set up and pricey.

I have been checking into using a lens as well in my Spot Hogg sight. Have found out that you will lose the las 30 minutes of hunting light due to using a lense. Also if you use one you will probably want to leave it in because you will have to adjust pins everytime you put it in and take it out. Whatever your pin gap is now, when you put in the lens the gap will get larger.


Can't believe I thought simplicity. Man that hurt the brain.LOL


----------



## Mule426

asa1485 said:


> Anyone have any luck in the woods this weekend?


Yeah my season was two days long and the first day was spent giving a testimony to the warden after I saw 6 guys going ape Poop on 1 deer. They were shooting off the truck and the road then they got back in the truck and chased the deer in the truck all while trespassing on my families land. 

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:

Needless to say I was stoked to spend my time doing that. Cause its was only deer season I really didnt want to shoot a deer anyway. :angry:


----------



## asa1485

Man that rips.

I lost a lease one time because people were driving on the land with 4 wheelers which the owner did not want. They were leaving trass and even knocked down some of their fence..... Kicker is, they did not have permission to hunt there. The owner just said they were putting a stop to everything. All I could do is say ok. I did help them fix the fence though because they were nice enough to let me hunt there. Only me. That was real nice. Peace andd quiet. Some people just don't care.


----------



## Mule426

Your telling me. When I talked to those guys I asked if they realized that we make a living off the land that they are destroying. They didnt care one bit what I was saying so I told the warden to charge them with everything he could and I didnt care how much time I needed to miss I would be at any sort of legal hearing i needed to be. 

So now they are trying to get out of it. We will see what happens when it gets closer to the court date. The warden says everyone trys to get out of it until the last min.


----------



## asa1485

Keep us posted. This could get interesting.


----------



## Mule426

Yeah I will. I just want them to understand what they were doing and the impact it had on other people. Namely my family's business. 

The thing that hit me the hardest about the entire thing was there were two younger kids with the group. Which makes me think that these hunting practices are being passed on to other generations. They see their dad's and uncles doing it and they think it ok to do. They have no idea that they are being taught the wrong and illegal thing to do. I just hope that this will have a positive effect on them and start to question the things that they are being taught. We can only hope I guess. . . .


----------



## Mule426

Ttt!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

well the deer have been ******ed here lately...........

Still no stab in the mail today


----------



## jfuller17

Patience my young grass hopper! LOL. Hey from what I hear there is another certain stabilizer sold on this site that takes 2-3 months to get sometimes!!!! :shade:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bowtech17 said:


> Patience my young grass hopper! LOL. Hey from what I hear there is another certain stabilizer sold on this site that takes 2-3 months to get sometimes!!!! :shade:


I'm glad that I only deal with the best then :teeth:


----------



## asa1485

Viva La Smooth Stability!


----------



## Mule426

SI!!!!!

Yo quero Smooth Stability!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

patience is over rated!!!.....lol.....as of late the deer have used up all my patients......lol


----------



## asa1485

Now , now Brian. Quit feeding all of you patients to the deer. LOL


You are fixing to get you some arrows so all is not lost.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah well you like that....lol......man Santas been coming early....I am undecided which ones I wanna order still...

Need me some venision for some homemade Jerky!!!


----------



## asa1485

Glad you made it. I have heard a lot of great things about them. Second year I have applied and not heard from them but, Easton did give me a call. Looks like it will be them again next year.


Yep , got to love Christmas in November!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah well you like that....lol......man Santas been coming early....I am undecided which ones I wanna order still...
> 
> Need me some venision for some homemade Jerky!!!


Do you want me to send you some of my hunter sticks? Or some meat to make your jerky Brian? LOL  Just asking. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Good one!LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I have a buddy that is planning on bringing me some meat and I take it and make me my special jerky and share, plus he makes some super summer suasage.

Send whatever you want Jason and Pete I will share the wealth....lol.....especially if I get the smoker I want that I will use as a dehydrater.


----------



## asa1485

Can't beat a good ole jerky! 



Wait a minute, that didn't come out right. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Roflmao !!!!


----------



## asa1485

Fellow looking for some help on stabilizers.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1066448


----------



## bcbow1971

thanks Pete!!!

Well no happy package today hoping for tomorrow!!!


----------



## asa1485

Woooo Hooooooo!!!! Just broke 2000 posts.


----------



## bcbow1971

man u have been busy havent u.......lol.......we hit 1000 close together....lol


----------



## asa1485

A lot of sleepless nights my friend. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Someone needs to hire Mr Pete!!!! lol......get him something else to take away from his sore wrists from typing so much.......lol


----------



## ddworkm

bowtech17 said:


> Was going through some pics and found these from this summer. Man I cant wait to get back in the seat!! I miss it already. Its going to be a long winter. At least there is still some hunting to do. Just wanted to share. :teeth:


Where are the pics of the nickel!!!! Thats the best part of that machine!!!!

Two SS kills coming in next 5 min!


----------



## ddworkm

These bucks were killed within the same minute of each other.....just 25 miles apart.

Mines the smaller one...lol....but it happen fast and its my best buck with a bow. 

Im sure Kevin will get one here an some point but he has never shot this well and loves his SS stabilizer!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddworkm

Oh ya Kevin's shot looks far back in the pic. He actually made a perfect shot the buck was quartering away hard and Kev entered right behind the ribs and cut the top of the heart with his Rage two blade. This is a guy who missed a doe last year three times at 8 yds before switching to the dark side!!! gotta love SS :darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Those are sweet! I really wish you would stay off of my land though. LOL
Just kidding.

Where did you shoot them at?


----------



## ddworkm

Mine was in Plymouth, IN and Kevin was North of Etna Green, IN


----------



## asa1485

I want to move to Indiana! Great job guys. Are these the first of the year for you?


----------



## ddworkm

One and done here so ya first and last buck of the year. Now its meat time


----------



## asa1485

Looks like Jason is going to have the wife busy putting new photos on the website.


----------



## jfuller17

Both are excellent deer!!!! Thanks for the pics Derek. E-mail me some for the website! Congrats!

Jason


----------



## kboyer21

*Couldn't Be Happier*

It's amazing how after bow hunting for 5 years and never shooting a buck and then switching to SS stabilizer shooting my first bow buck and a dandy fine one at that. I think the picture speaks for it self though. I am Kevin by the way in the first pictures that DDworkman posted.


----------



## asa1485

Sweet buck Kevin. Congrats.

I guess you will have to call the SS stabilizer, your good luck charm.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks like I need to step it up Boyer! Nice buck!! I havent seen very many yet.


----------



## kboyer21

I went out yesterday morning with my gun for the first time and had a 130" 8pt at 80 yards broadside for 30 mins and couldnt shoot!! Man was I mad!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice bucks guys....I need to get out in the woods and stop working....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Congrats on those bucks guys, way to put it on 'em!:thumbs_up I'm ready to just get a shot at a shooter buck, at this point I'd be happy if I shoot and miss, lol.

So my Athens came in yesterday, talk about a sweeeeet bow & the SS Stab looks really kick A on it. Now to get my DXT sold so I can deck it out & get pics posted. If anyone knows of a lefty lookin for a bow send them my way if ya could.


----------



## asa1485

Everything looking good on the front today. But, be afraid, be very afraid.LOL


----------



## asa1485

Night bump. I go away for a little while and you guys let it get to the second page. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Night Pete.....wont be able to sleep.....My bow will be here tomorrow......and maybe my stab, it didnt come in the mail again today........


----------



## asa1485

Brian , oh Brian. :shade: 
Know exactly what you mean.




Looks like you are going to have to take up porch shooting.


----------



## Mule426

I think that there should be an optional season for the incredibly board people. I need to hunt something and I am all out of options. 

I could open threads asking what the best stab is and only have SS as the option!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Mule426 said:


> I think that there should be an optional season for the incredibly board people. I need to hunt something and I am all out of options.
> 
> I could open threads asking what the best stab is and only have SS as the option!!!!!


Heard that! I think you would have plenty of shooting.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian , oh Brian. :shade:
> Know exactly what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are going to have to take up porch shooting.



YUP Pete will be there waitin for em....lol.....gonna try and get outta here, work, and sit and wait for him!!!!

Also hoping the little white jeep with the flashing orange strobe light drops me off a package as well that has me stab in it.....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Question. Where did you guys that have the Bowjax on your stabs get them & what was approx cost?


----------



## asa1485

Most any archery store can order you the Maxjax Jon. Here is what Lancaster archery charges.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/adv...ords=maxjax&osCsid=aeq4afl5cogbeeseki408f94h7


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Most any archery store can order you the Maxjax Jon. Here is what Lancaster archery charges.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/adv...ords=maxjax&osCsid=aeq4afl5cogbeeseki408f94h7


Thanks Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Someone has way too much free time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DBC8EjoAjY&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## asa1485

So, how does Santa reallly get all those presents delivered in one night? More secret photos released!


----------



## asa1485

Memory is not what it used to be guys and gals. So, i am taking this time now because some of us will be traveling to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## asa1485

Another slow weekend. Wife had to work and I 'm home all alone! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Downloading my pictures of my new bow and new 12" SS with orange flames.....I will post them when the Cannon program finishes processing the 144 pics....lol


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Downloading my pictures of my new bow and new 12" SS with orange flames.....I will post them when the Cannon program finishes processing the 144 pics....lol


That's a lot of pics.


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats just of my bow.....lol....I am playing with my new digital SLR camera.....its sweet!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Thats just of my bow.....lol....I am playing with my new digital SLR camera.....its sweet!!!


Which one you get?


----------



## bcbow1971

Cannon EOS T1I

I takes video as well....
Each picture averages 11MB's .......man they are huge and have to shrink way down. 

Here is one that is processed already


----------



## jfuller17

Those flames look sweet!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Those flames look sweet!!!


Yes they do and thanks BRO!!!!

I will be sending you all full size pics through email when I get them all done!!!


----------



## jfuller17

That is going to be one bad #$% looking bow!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Another one


----------



## bcbow1971

And shoots like a dream!!! I set it up with laser and papertuned bullet holes right off the bat!!! Never had that ever happen!!!! But need to order my Victory arrows and reset everything with them.


----------



## asa1485

Just look at it as more play time.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Cannon EOS T1I
> 
> I takes video as well....
> Each picture averages 11MB's .......man they are huge and have to shrink way down.
> 
> Here is one that is processed already


Looks like it is doing an excellent job though.:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

I take it by the looks of the orange flames that the mail came today?


----------



## bcbow1971

Actually yesterday was Christmas here....lol.....been busy shooting it and hunting this morning....getting ready to hit the woods in a few minutes


----------



## asa1485

Been seeing any movement?


----------



## bcbow1971

not this morning but hoping for this afternoon!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> not this morning but hoping for this afternoon!!!


I saw 13 does tonight and had 5 with in 10 yards of me. It was crazy for about a hour. Decide I would pass on the doe because I already have plenty of meat. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Isn't it funny, if you was hunting for meat, wouln't be a deer in sight.






Trying to pick out string colors guys. How about a little help. Here is the link.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056194827#post1056194827


----------



## asa1485

Nuff said!


----------



## jfuller17

I voted Pete.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Me too Pete!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Guys you are never gonna believe what just got finished............Man its been like forever since they fixed my machine....

the dogs tags are done!!!! I couldnt get the decal for them, printing issues. But the info is embossed!!!


BTW who all is going to ATA show this year? I am and hope to meet up with you all.


----------



## jfuller17

Lets see some pics brian!


----------



## bcbow1971

I would but dont have anyway to take pics on my work computer, I'll take some with my phone and try and post and SMS u some.


----------



## asa1485

Good morning fellow "the AT terrorists" or "the stabilizer Natzies". 








I didn't say it, it was said by someone else.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks for voting guys. It is almost a dead heat between green and orange.


----------



## jfuller17

hmmm seems like I heard that before somewhere.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I sent u a pic to ur phone but its hard to take pics of shiny metal things with my phone....lol


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> hmmm seems like I heard that before somewhere.


Yep

Some people. Refreshing not to be us this time though.

There is a thread in the general area about Dave Cousins winning in Mexico. Guy jumps on there asking if he shoots B-stinger.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I sent u a pic to ur phone but its hard to take pics of shiny metal things with my phone....lol


You can't take your shiney new camera to work?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes but I forgot it this morning....lol......and I dont have anyway to download pics from camera....these government computers are locked up when it comes to periferals and or usb stuff....tighter than Ft Knox.....of wait that is where I work.....lol


I got ur wifes done as well Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet! She doesn't know about it. Don't have to worry, she does not get on here.


----------



## asa1485

This is a crazy question I know but, does anyone have a 50 cal. slug laying around I can get? I want to make a necklace out of it.

Would look good with the tags also.


----------



## bcbow1971

slug or like a full metal jacket .50 cal......


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> slug or like a full metal jacket .50 cal......


Either one.


----------



## bcbow1971

I'll see what I can do for ya.....I used to have a few FMJ 50cals that I took out of some rounds from my old M2 Machine gun at work.....


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. That would be great. Thanks Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Notta a prob bro!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up everybody!? Not much going on here just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## bcbow1971

here is another!!!


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up everybody!? Not much going on here just thought I'd say hello.


How's it been going Jon?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> here is another!!!


Only 139 more Brian. Looking good.


----------



## bcbow1971

HAHA......well I need to snail mail a CD to Jason, each picture is between 8-12MB each!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Those Rebels with high megapixels eat up some room.:shade:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> How's it been going Jon?


good just been working, did a little gun huntin this weekend but nothing w/ in range, too much corn in the field. How bout you, thing goin good down that direction?



bcbow1971 said:


> here is another!!!


Now that looks sweet man. I'm still undecided if the black or camo tube needs to go on my new bow. That carbon fiber looks sweet! Are all the black tubes carbon fiber or are there any plain flat black ones?


----------



## asa1485

Well Jon, This is how the black yube would look. I believe you have seen Jason's with the camo tube. Hope it helps.


















The deer are moving great. A lot of them around, just can not afford to go hunting. I am not going to shoot anything unless I am going to eat it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Just not into the whole carbon fiber look w/ my setup. Don't get me wrong, they look good, just not for me. I have put my camo tube on it but I still wonder what a black one would look like. I'd hate to paint one flat black then decide I don't like it, thats what problem I'm running into. What do the tubes look like before they are dipped?

I hear ya on the hunting, I don't shoot it unless I'm gonna eat it either, tags are too much just to waste.


----------



## asa1485

The pic is a little deceiving. The shaft is actually a lot darker than it looks. Was going to go with the camo tube but then I got the camo sight and the black just balances it out.

Was doing a little cleaning up in the "man room" LOL and decided to break this one out and clean it up a little. What do you guys think of it? It is a Hoyt Pro Medalist target recurve. 38 pound draw and an amazing 70 inches long.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats pretty freakin sweet, I can't wait to get more practice on my longbow so I can get a recurve.

I'm going black riser, black sight, black Whisker Biscuit, black quiver, & black Hydronic Hydroshock for my string stopper, so I didn't know if all black tube would be better or maybe the camo will balance it out w/ the camo limbs. Why do these types of decisions have to be so hard!?


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thats pretty freakin sweet, I can't wait to get more practice on my longbow so I can get a recurve.
> 
> I'm going black riser, black sight, black Whisker Biscuit, black quiver, & black Hydronic Hydroshock for my string stopper, so I didn't know if all black tube would be better or maybe the camo will balance it out w/ the camo limbs. Why do these types of decisions have to be so hard!?


I know, right.


----------



## jfuller17

That bow looks sweet!!! Pete


----------



## asa1485

Thanks boss, that is the one I was telling you about.


----------



## jfuller17

Do you have any idea how old it is? It sure is pretty. Problaby worth some money.


----------



## asa1485

Going by the numbers Hoyt siad it was built in 1987. Not sure if it is worth anything or not but the guy I emailed the pics and info to at Hoyt offered to buy it from so I guess it is worth something.

Funny thing is, I bought it from my welding instructor's son for $35 and he asked me if I thought it was too much. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Did any of you guys hear anything back from Mike at Vapor Trail? He just posted in the general area that all that have sent in resumes and emails he was going to give a spot to. I'm in again for 2010! Wooo Hooo!


----------



## jfuller17

Nothing yet Pete. Keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## asa1485

He said everyone that has applied has a spot. Give him a call. 
Mike 763-862-8870


----------



## JONEZ24

*String Question*

Anyone use extreme strings before? I have a chance to buy a new set on here for my Bow Madness and I want to know if they are worth the $40 he is selling them for. For What I have paid for strings this doesn't seem to bad but I am not familiar with this company.


----------



## asa1485

Never used them myself. Only three company made ones I have used is Stone Mountain, America's Best and Vapor Trail. Wish I could be of more help. 

Not a bad price. Have you done a search here on them?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Doing some digging*

I am searching for info right now, not fining a lot, it seems their web page has either changed or shut down. The owner is a member of AT, I will probably go ahead and buy them and give them a shot. Not a bad price for a backup set of strings.


----------



## asa1485

Not bad at all. This is the new website.
http://www.extremebowstrings.com/


----------



## Mule426

Hey guys whats UP???

Hope the week is treating you well. I am headed home tomorrow for turkey day with the whole fam damily. Taking the bow up there hoping for some time to get some coyotes. Looking sort of bleak though. Got horses on the ranch that havent been rode in many moons and I got voted to get them back in order!!!!! Oh well. Such is life!!!!



asa1485 said:


> Did any of you guys hear anything back from Mike at Vapor Trail? He just posted in the general area that all that have sent in resumes and emails he was going to give a spot to. I'm in again for 2010! Wooo Hooo!


I put my application in on the athens sight but I havent found the post you are talking about where is it at???


----------



## asa1485

The one where he said all were accepted? Post #43
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1066559&page=2


----------



## Mule426

Sweet thanks!!!!

I sent him an email to confirm so I hope I get some good news soon!!!

Hope you guys have a great turkey day.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone here at Smooth Stability. I am happy to say that I am a part of the team. Some of you are a member of my staff with Victory and that is really what brought me here. That and seeing the post on the SCAA board. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and to help spread the word. This is going to be a good year! 


Andy


----------



## Mule426

Hey Andy

Good to see the group is growing!!!! I hope that the stabs and Victory arrows make a great combo!!!!!

Congrats and you need any help picking out your stab let one of us know!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Congrats Andy!! These guys are great! Glad to have you aboard the team!

Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone here at Smooth Stability. I am happy to say that I am a part of the team. Some of you are a member of my staff with Victory and that is really what brought me here. That and seeing the post on the SCAA board. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and to help spread the word. This is going to be a good year!
> 
> 
> Andy


Well Andy I guess since you selected me to shoot for Victory we will let you in the gang!!! LOL......Yeah us SS guys are a little off the rocker, except for Pete (asa), he likes shooting off his rocker from the front porch!!!

Glad to have you as part of the team, I guess I need to get you a set of dog tags made now......PM me your address so i can mail them to you. Also I heard from Jason H that your not gonna be making it to the ATA this year,  , I was hoping to meet you. But thats cool another time another place!!! 

BTW when we getting our info sheets from u? I need to order me some arrows....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Did any of you guys hear anything back from Mike at Vapor Trail? He just posted in the general area that all that have sent in resumes and emails he was going to give a spot to. I'm in again for 2010! Wooo Hooo!


Well Pete I emailed him and he said that I can try next year, its a conflict to just shoot the rest and not strings, cause I shoot for another string company. But thats cool that all that applied are getting in. I could use a good deal on a new LD rest for my other bow.....them rests are the bees knees......lol


----------



## Mule426

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Andy I guess since you selected me to shoot for Victory we will let you in the gang!!! LOL......Yeah us SS guys are a little off the rocker, except for Pete (asa), he likes shooting off his rocker from the front porch!!!
> 
> Glad to have you as part of the team, I guess I need to get you a set of dog tags made now......PM me your address so i can mail them to you. Also I heard from Jason H that your not gonna be making it to the ATA this year,  , I was hoping to meet you. But thats cool another time another place!!!
> 
> BTW when we getting our info sheets from u? I need to order me some arrows....lol



Before he gets his tags I say He needs to be initiated!!!!!!:shade::shade:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone here at Smooth Stability. I am happy to say that I am a part of the team. Some of you are a member of my staff with Victory and that is really what brought me here. That and seeing the post on the SCAA board. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and to help spread the word. This is going to be a good year!
> 
> 
> Andy


Congrats Andy! Nice to have ya aboard:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Mule426 said:


> Before he gets his tags I say He needs to be initiated!!!!!!:shade::shade:



LOLOLOL sounds good........ But not to much hazing because he has taken care of a few of us....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Whats all this dog tag stuff I be readin bout?


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Whats all this dog tag stuff I be readin bout?


I made some military dog tags for all staff shooters. They have your name, Smooth Stability Pro Staff and 2009-2010 on them


----------



## asa1485

When they going out Brian?


----------



## bcbow1971

Waiting to get a few more address so I can go and send them out in bulk and not running to post office a hundred times...lol


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone here at Smooth Stability. I am happy to say that I am a part of the team. Some of you are a member of my staff with Victory and that is really what brought me here. That and seeing the post on the SCAA board. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and to help spread the word. This is going to be a good year!
> 
> 
> Andy


Welcome Andy. As mentioned before, we ain't right in here. The SCAA board would have been me, so I am glad you saw it. Just trying to get the word out about an excellent product that truly works.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> I made some military dog tags for all staff shooters. They have your name, Smooth Stability Pro Staff and 2009-2010 on them


Wow Brian, thats awesome, thank you very much! Talk about a bunch of generous people. I just wish I had something to offer.


----------



## bcbow1971

not a problem just PM ur address so I can add it to my list and send em to you.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Waiting to get a few more address so I can go and send them out in bulk and not running to post office a hundred times...lol


Welcome to Sara's world Brian. She is getting to know the people at the post office very well!!! lol


----------



## bcbow1971

lol


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Andy I guess since you selected me to shoot for Victory we will let you in the gang!!! LOL......Yeah us SS guys are a little off the rocker, except for Pete (asa), he likes shooting off his rocker from the front porch!!!
> 
> Glad to have you as part of the team, I guess I need to get you a set of dog tags made now......PM me your address so i can mail them to you. Also I heard from Jason H that your not gonna be making it to the ATA this year,  , I was hoping to meet you. But thats cool another time another place!!!
> 
> BTW when we getting our info sheets from u? I need to order me some arrows....lol


Thats the first I have heard about me not going to the ATA. LOL I will be there.

I am sending you a pm with my address. Thanks for the tags by the way.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well then I guess I will see you there and thank you in person....but dont take it out of me if the gang intiates you.....lol


----------



## jfuller17

I will be there as well. Dont think we can swing a booth this year, but I will be there with my pro shop to check things out and meet all these great people. Thanks again Andy for all your help. Guys this guy knows his arrows! Let him know if you need some help. Great guy to deal with!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep and I will be picking his brain getting me some hunting and 3D arrows sized for my Athens.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I was contemplating going to the ATA show but I just now looked at the dates & its during the week, not gonna work for me, sucks. I was really looking forward to meeting some of you guys.


----------



## asa1485

Looks like everyone is going to have a great time.

I was thinking the ATA was not open to the general public. Is that correct?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I dunno, I just hear everyone talking about how fun it is so I decided to look it up online. I'm sure I could get my pro shop guy to help me out, he goes every year. Too bad its during the week, makes it a non-option anyway.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah its not open to the public, you gotta be a business.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I'll give them the biz-nassty! lol :darkbeer: have another! :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

lol


----------



## alfabuck

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone here at Smooth Stability. I am happy to say that I am a part of the team. Some of you are a member of my staff with Victory and that is really what brought me here. That and seeing the post on the SCAA board. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and to help spread the word. This is going to be a good year!
> 
> 
> Andy


Welcome!!!! We are happy to have you on board. You wont find a better bunch of fellows out there. Also i see big things in the near future for the SS crew, these stabs are the best functioning stabs in the biz. Good luck with your new stabilizers and keep us all updated on here with your progress with them. Once again thank you Smooth Stability for a very innovative new product and i'm stoked to be a part of it.


----------



## asa1485

Wow! Mr. bowtech17 has two stars beside of his name! Way to go boss.:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Just in case you guys are wondering what Mr. Hardee was talking about when he mentiuoned the SCAA here is the link if any of you want to look around. http://www.sc-archery.com/

It is the local clubs in the South Carolina area including club info, shoot dates,etc...


----------



## asa1485

Andy, do not know if you are interestred but made this avatar. Just something quick. Do not have the fancy programs to do it with.
Just save it and use it like a regular picture.


----------



## bartman

*Andy will be at the ATA*



bcbow1971 said:


> Well Andy I guess since you selected me to shoot for Victory we will let you in the gang!!! LOL......Yeah us SS guys are a little off the rocker, except for Pete (asa), he likes shooting off his rocker from the front porch!!!
> 
> Glad to have you as part of the team, I guess I need to get you a set of dog tags made now......PM me your address so i can mail them to you. Also I heard from Jason H that your not gonna be making it to the ATA this year,  , I was hoping to meet you. But thats cool another time another place!!!
> 
> BTW when we getting our info sheets from u? I need to order me some arrows....lol


Andy hardee will be at the ATA since he is our Staff Shooter Director. Jason Halvorson might not be there


----------



## jfuller17

Bart,

Thanks alot for allowing me to be part of the staff! Andy has been very helpful and a super guy to deal with! If you guys need anything feel free to let me know. Again thanks so much and I will represent your company to the best of my ability.


Jason


----------



## asa1485

Looks like victory will have another exciting year.


----------



## asa1485

Nite nite in SS country.


----------



## asa1485

Morning all.


----------



## asa1485

Aaaggghhhhhh. Tomorrow is the day that a poor little







becomes







by way of







so we can all







and even a little







. 



Isn't life grand?


----------



## asa1485

Sweet guys! Check out the front page of AT and tell me what you see down on the right hand side, about half way down. www.archerytalk.com


WooooWhoooooo! way to go guys.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats awesome! AT is def. SS Country baby!!


----------



## bcbow1971

OK thanks Bart, I look forward meeting all Victory gang there at the ATA!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Sweet guys! Check out the front page of AT and tell me what you see down on the right hand side, about half way down. www.archerytalk.com
> 
> 
> WooooWhoooooo! way to go guys.


Sweet did you make that image for the site? Looks good


----------



## asa1485

They used one that was already done on the SS site.


----------



## asa1485

Smart turkeys


----------



## asa1485

Just in case some of you have not figured out what the above post mean. LOL:shade::shade:



Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## asa1485

Everyone be safe today and eat, eat, eat!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jfuller17

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## alfabuck

Happy turkey day all!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Ok. Stuffed full of turkey. Back to business! Was just sitting here thinking. Do any of you guys shoot for a pro shop or belong to an archery club? If so, post them up. Guess you can say I am nosey if you want. Just want to see what everyone is up to . Here is mine.

Pro Shop
www.barefootarchery.com

Club
http://www.lakeviewarchery.org/


----------



## asa1485

Let's get this baby going


----------



## jfuller17

Where did you get my ultra sound from Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Know a guy who knows a guy who is cousins with a guy that married his cousin who said they knew you before you was famous. LOL


----------



## asa1485

SS Country


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

How was everyone's Turkey Day? I ate too much but other than that, it was really nice. Lots of food, time w/ family and a mid day nap, on a Thursday! Don't get much better than that IMO.


----------



## asa1485

About the same here. Had a great time. Now I get to do it in again in about 4 weeks! LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

got nice an FAT


----------



## asa1485

Hey, Dennis stopped by. Long time no see.

I know, I felt like I put on 20 pounds. Probably leftovers tonight. Yeah!. LOL


----------



## asa1485

I know that orange Stabilizer sure would look good on my bow also.


----------



## asa1485

asa1485 said:


> Ok. Stuffed full of turkey. Back to business! Was just sitting here thinking. Do any of you guys shoot for a pro shop or belong to an archery club? If so, post them up. Guess you can say I am nosey if you want. Just want to see what everyone is up to . Here is mine.
> 
> Pro Shop
> www.barefootarchery.com
> 
> Club
> http://www.lakeviewarchery.org/


No takers eh?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> No takers eh?


no clubs in the area and hopefully this summer I'll be shooting for our shop.


----------



## asa1485

Hate to hear that. I have to drive 2 hours to get to the one I belong to.



Best of luck with the shop.


----------



## jfuller17

Borkholder Archery is my home shop I shoot for. It about 8 min. from my house. That orange bow is sweet!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Wateree Archery Club is the closest to me but I have very little time to shoot locally with all of the ASA and IBO's. I don't really shoot for a shop but Anthony has helped me out a bunch over the years.


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Wateree Archery Club is the closest to me but I have very little time to shoot locally with all of the ASA and IBO's. I don't really shoot for a shop but Anthony has helped me out a bunch over the years.


Talked to him several times. Pretty nice seeming guy. I bet you do stay busy with all you have to do.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Borkholder Archery is my home shop I shoot for. It about 8 min. from my house. That orange bow is sweet!!


Got it saved to my favorites. Nice looking deals in the bargin bin. Will be looking on there more.


----------



## dkoutdoors

good to see you asa, been doing much shooting?


----------



## jfuller17

holy cow! where you been Dennis? we thought you fell off the earth! LOL


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> good to see you asa, been doing much shooting?


Likewise. As long as I have trees for bows and sticks for arrows and arms to shoot with, I'll be doing it.


----------



## asa1485

Man, they did a great job on that stab.:shade::shade:


----------



## asa1485

Ok, it is officially that time of year.


----------



## asa1485

SS Patrol on the diligent look out.


----------



## jfuller17

Been slow on here Pete! Must be a busy weekend!


----------



## asa1485

A little.


----------



## JONEZ24

*stabilizer for a new shooter*

Jason,

Is there any way to scale down the disc for the stabilizer. I am setting my 5 year old niece with all the goodie she needs to shoot her new bow. I thought it would be awesome to make an SS Jr. for the younger shooters. Also if you guys know of anyone who makes a release for younger shooters I would be really interested in getting one for her as well. I have no experience with someone this young so I will be learning too. Thanks for any help you gan give me.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick, I have made a little one of the first proto. I made it for my step daughter, but she wants the "real" one.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Is there any way to scale down the disc for the stabilizer. I am setting my 5 year old niece with all the goodie she needs to shoot her new bow. I thought it would be awesome to make an SS Jr. for the younger shooters. Also if you guys know of anyone who makes a release for younger shooters I would be really interested in getting one for her as well. I have no experience with someone this young so I will be learning too. Thanks for any help you gan give me.


I think it awesome you would take the time to show interest and help her out. Great job.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Very interested*

Would you be interested in selling it?


----------



## asa1485

:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:Only 25 more days until







Christmas!!!!


----------



## asa1485

24 days to 








christmas


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Jason any news on the anodizing colors?????? I am still looking for that Orange one......my Athens Buck Commander is hungry for one!!!


----------



## asa1485

You have a good thanksgiving Brian?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah full as a dog tick on a **** dogs rear....lol

and you?


----------



## asa1485

Same. The great thing is we get to do it again in 24 more days.:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

OH YEAH!!!! Now that gun season scared all the deer to nocternal.....getting my bow into the woods and hoping these deer get into some kind of normal routine soon....lol


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Jason any news on the anodizing colors?????? I am still looking for that Orange one......my Athens Buck Commander is hungry for one!!!


I guess that is one of the perks of being an owner. Getting to make the rest of us suffer. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeppers..........lol


----------



## bcbow1971

All Hail King Jason!!!!


----------



## asa1485

:mg::mg::wink::mg:


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I think the orange run just got super super limited in how many gets run!


----------



## bcbow1971

What the.....you joking.......Well make me one of the the limited.....PLEASE.............LOL........I'll OWE U!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> Brian I think the orange run just got super super limited in how many gets run!



I will take the orange one then. It will look good on my new Pearson Advantage in Gameday Orange.

Thats not a SS on that bow. What's up with that?


----------



## bcbow1971

He borrowed it from a friend....long story....LOL......at least that was his excuse.....


----------



## asa1485

Now comes the one........ That was before Smooth Stability was born.....:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I will take the orange one then. It will look good on my new Pearson Advantage in Gameday Orange.
> 
> Thats not a SS on that bow. What's up with that?


That was before I had my own stabilizers. I had to borrow that bow from a buddy because like a idiot I dry fired my bow. Dumb mistake!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> That was before I had my own stabilizers. I had to borrow that bow from a buddy because like a idiot I dry fired my bow. Dumb mistake!!!!



That is something you don't tell people! LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL No doubt but we all learn from our lessons as well as our friends mistakes....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I will take the orange one then. It will look good on my new Pearson Advantage in Gameday Orange.
> 
> Thats not a SS on that bow. What's up with that?


Hey Andy if Jason gets me an Orange one before the ATA show I will bring it up so you can look at it!!!! Man its gonna be sweet meeting everyone there!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Ok Brian, I am going to call tomarrow and get a price on 2 hubs and 3 weights in orange for you and Andy. As long as you are nice to me. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Oh boy......... More new toys for you guys.



Hey , how about seeing if they can do anything near a candy apple red for me boss....... I promise iI will play nice


----------



## bcbow1971

Brother I try to be nice and I guess I will have to get you a Christmas present.....or is that unethical to get the boss a present....lol......

You are the MAN!!!! Any new news on the new TOP-SECRET High Roller.........Cant say more or Pete will have to kill me......LOL

Also will they have orange internal hubs on the shaft also?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> Ok Brian, I am going to call tomarrow and get a price on 2 hubs and 3 weights in orange for you and Andy. As long as you are nice to me. LOL



Thanks for the thought. I do need another one for my hunting rig so that works perfect. 

I won't pick anymore. I have just learned not to post some things on an open forum. Everybody does stupid stuff, including me. Although no one will know my ignorance :wink:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Brother I try to be nice and I guess I will have to get you a Christmas present.....or is that unethical to get the boss a present....lol......
> 
> You are the MAN!!!! Any new news on the new TOP-SECRET High Roller.........Cant say more or Pete will have to kill me......LOL
> 
> Also will they have orange internal hubs on the shaft also?


You know I have eyes everywhere Brian...... LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL I know Pete!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Its all good guys! Its all in good fun to jab at each other. Brian, you need to PM Steve about the High Roller. He got a chance to shoot it tonight and lets just say he is more then pleased with it!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet......I may need one of them as well in orange when they get produced....lol

I will PM Steve at work tomorrow!!!


----------



## asa1485

All I will say is, I can not wait for Jason to start putting up some pics.:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah no doubt.....talk about rolling some looks.....this thing will draw even more attention than the original!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

This is Steves 34 yard group of the first 3 arrows with the High Roller proto-type.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> This is Steves 34 yard group of the first 3 arrows with the High Roller proto-type.



How long was his tubes? was he using his 24" setup?

had to take a second look at that broken nock on those aluminum arrow......good shootin Steve!!!


----------



## asa1485

Notice the busted nock?


----------



## jfuller17

The rod was 28" before the weights. He had three 1 oz weights on. I am guessing the total length to be aroung 29 ish. I would challenge anyone to find a stiffer rod then what we have.


----------



## jfuller17

bowtech17 said:


> The rod was 28" before the weights. He had three 1 oz weights on. I am guessing the total length to be aroung 29 ish. I would challenge anyone to find a stiffer rod then what we have.



Huh........that didnt come out right!


----------



## asa1485

Got to learn to notice those things Brian if you want to get to Pro Porch Level.:wink::wink:


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Huh........that didnt come out right!


:embara::embara::wink:


That purple is starting to wear on you boss.


----------



## jfuller17

That is a one piece rod guys. No splicing.


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice!!!! I am not sure I want one that long just yet.....lol........I want to stay in the hunter class for another year!!!! But I may get one to play with.....wow now that didnt come out right either.....

I PMed him.......

And yes guys these tubes are rigid!!!


----------



## asa1485

QUOTE=bowtech17;1056268129]That is a one piece rod guys. No splicing.[/QUOTE]

:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice!!!! I am not sure I want one that long just yet.....lol........I want to stay in the hunter class for another year!!!! But I may get one to play with.....wow now that didnt come out right either.....
> 
> I PMed him.......
> 
> And yes guys these tubes are rigid!!!


The new proto type has one inch diameter tubes.


Dang it! now you guys have me saying weird stuff.LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Hey thats your business Brian! Not sure your wife would agree though. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Night night guys. Got to get up in the morning and pick a fight at the pro shop about a bow.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Purple is a manly color Pete! Beside now I got to get a high roller anodized in blue for the 737!


----------



## jfuller17

Nite nite Pete


----------



## asa1485

There you go. That will look sweet. That is a pretty bow by itself judging by the pics.


----------



## Beastmaster

Hehe....that shot was at 30 meters. Slightly windy. Easton XX75 Gamegetter 2315/.300 Spine. 477 grains total weight. 

I love shooting the swaged nocked arrows! 

The measured length of the prototype is 29" long.

I have done that before with the 24" joined rod setup, but it's a lot harder to do. 

Funny story regarding the High Roller. I'm in my front yard, jawing with my neighbor. USPS rolls up, and the postman just hands me the prototype while still in the truck, and drives off.

I excuse myself - grab the first bow nearest the garage entrance door, pull 3 arrows, and I open up my third garage bay door. I roll out the portable bale, place it at the proper location, walk out to my spray painted 30 meter line, and my neighbor watches me shoot the first arrow.

The High Roller holds like a dream. If the 24" joined setup settled in a second or so, this settles faster. I nail the first one just right of the spray painted dot.

I told my neighbor that I might break something. Shot #2 was right above the dot. Shot #3 - I nailed the nock.

The whole grouping is just barely over 1" overall.

Now, here's some initial comparisons to the B-Stinger XL.

At another shop (not the one I teach for), I had a chance to shoot a B-Stinger XL.

On the Mathews Conquest that it was attached to, I got as fast settling as I did with the 24" joined rod and 8 ounce full sized hub. The stiffness of the rod was pretty good to great. No flex, and it was very nice to shoot.

The High Roller - way better. Words can't describe how well it holds. I get the steadiness of a B-Stinger XL with about 8-9 ounces of weight on it, with less than half the overall weight. 

This is going to get a good workout over the next two weeks. One with the second leg of the Arizona Iron Archer (hopefully I will do better since I'm trying to correct form issues thanks to 4 surgically removed wisdom teeth and the weight loss involved), and the other with another FITA 900.

It's going to be paired with the new Athens eXceed 300. It's so new that the riser is unfinished so I could shoot these two events with it as well. I'm literally getting the very first Athens target bow out of their factory floor. 

If I get this level of stability with a heavy target bow, just imagine a bow that's a good half pound less, if not more. This thing should be rock solid!

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks for the update Steve!!!! Great now I am drooling wanting to play with one myself.....lol

Maybe I can talk Jason into making me an orange High Roller also.....lol


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Night night guys. Got to get up in the morning and pick a fight at the pro shop about a bow.:wink:


Have a good evening! Hopefully the pro shop won't give you grief!

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

two more guys and we hit 2000!!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

geez, I don't look at the thread for a few hours and I miss out on A LOT! We got some limited edition orange stabs goin out & super stiff high roller shafts! I don't have any need for a colored SS but one of these days my wife might need a pink one:wink: Just be glad that today's not that day boss:teeth: I can't wait to see the high roller in action w/ those new longer tubes either, it sounds like its gonna be awesome. Glad to see everything is coming along over there, S.S. is on its way to the top!!


----------



## Beastmaster

I can't wait until this goes full tilt production.

Frankly, it's gonna give the B-Stinger XL and it's variants a run for it's money.

-Steve


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Beastmaster said:


> I can't wait until this goes full tilt production.
> 
> Frankly, it's gonna give the B-Stinger XL and it's variants a run for it's money.
> 
> -Steve


I don't see why it won't, the hunting stab is already at the top of the heap


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason give us a peck at the new stab I cant weghit to get my hand on one you guys at SS are great to work with


----------



## Beastmaster

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason give us a peck at the new stab I cant weghit to get my hand on one you guys at SS are great to work with


I can say that the tube is 30 percent larger and it's way stiffer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

On a side note:

Part of my testing will involve playing with the High Roller and adapting the two 12" rods I have with a V-Bar. 

I don't think my new Athens eXceed will need a V-bar. If it does, it likely will only need one side to offset the SureLoc. 

I have a series of washers that I will be using as offset weights as part of the test. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet.....ok Steve what is your best setup on your 34" Accomplice? I want to play with my 34" Buck Commander and see what I can get ouyt of it. I have three SS, two 12" and one 8" complete. My 12" is great for stability and keeping me in the hunter class but I was wondering about balance after the shot, my bow leans forward pretty good with my 12", do you think I may need a rear bar to help balance? The 12" isnt heavy but as you know settles the pins down to a solid aiming point.


----------



## Beastmaster

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet.....ok Steve what is your best setup on your 34" Accomplice? I want to play with my 34" Buck Commander and see what I can get ouyt of it. I have three SS, two 12" and one 8" complete. My 12" is great for stability and keeping me in the hunter class but I was wondering about balance after the shot, my bow leans forward pretty good with my 12", do you think I may need a rear bar to help balance? The 12" isnt heavy but as you know settles the pins down to a solid aiming point.


I'd have to check the rulebook on V-bars. I think if you go that route, you also go from Freestyle to Open. 

Falling forward is fine though - a lot of pro target (not necessarily 3D) shooters will have theirs fall forward after the shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I know you have said that before about falling forward. I dont mind it myself but I want to stay in the hunter class at least for this year and may play with a long tube like you have for your high roller and mess with some spots!!! May try and find a league that works around my work, kids, wife and school....lol


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I know you have said that before about falling forward. I dont mind it myself but I want to stay in the hunter class at least for this year and may play with a long tube like you have for your high roller and mess with some spots!!! May try and find a league that works around my work, kids, wife and school....lol



In the ASA you can use V bars. In the IBO you can not use the V Bars.


----------



## bcbow1971

V-Bar in hunting class? or in all? 

I mainly shoot ASA but there are a few IBO I plan on going to....I will do some reaserch as well. 
Thanks Andy!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> V-Bar in hunting class? or in all?
> 
> I mainly shoot ASA but there are a few IBO I plan on going to....I will do some reaserch as well.
> Thanks Andy!!


Yes in the hunter class. I have a bow set up for each of them. One for speed (IBO) and one for a 280 Limit with v-bars or a single rear bar.(ASA)


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Bro I appreciate it. I only used to shoot IBO many moons ago and now around here its mainly ASA but I plan on shooting them all. I am looking at keeping mine at ASA for both so I can get used to the bow and be one with the bow....


----------



## bcbow1971

Any luck Pete with the pro-shop? 


Hey guys check out the stabil life I added a new post


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Any luck Pete with the pro-shop?
> 
> 
> Hey guys check out the stabil life I added a new post


Have I missed something ^^^here ^^^?


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Have I missed something ^^^here ^^^?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=214

join the SS social group!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> V-Bar in hunting class? or in all?
> 
> I mainly shoot ASA but there are a few IBO I plan on going to....I will do some reaserch as well.
> Thanks Andy!!


You can use a v bar as long as your v bar rod does not extend backwards past the riser more than 6 inches.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Any luck Pete with the pro-shop?
> 
> 
> Hey guys check out the stabil life I added a new post


Got it all straightened out today Brian.


----------



## Beastmaster

*Shooter shirts....*

Okay...admittedly I should have been shooting today. Instead I was killing time with one of my sponsors playing with shooter shirt designs.

If you're interested, contact John at Limblessons.com. He's already set up with the files necessary to do Smooth Stability logoed shirts. I was able to give him a raster file that will work with his equipment.

You can provide the shirt (has to be 100% cotton), send it to him, and he'll do it for about 12 bucks, including setup fees and whatnot personalized with your name on it and the SS logo, and then USPS parcel post back to you. I think it's slightly more if you want additional logos.

Dark Blue or Black polo shirts work the best.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Sweet Steve.


----------



## JONEZ24

*First indoor session tonight*

Just got back from Borkholder Archery tonight and had great results from my first indoor shooting at spots in years. Just to let you know, I quit any form of target shooting for a few years due to severe target panic. It was so bad that I would be happy hitting the single spot target 3 out of 5 times. So much frustration that all I did was hunt. 3D is so much easier for me due to the lack of the bullseye. Got the Bow madness all tuned with the new linejammers and boy was I shocked when I consistently shot 25's with many being 3 x's out of 5 arrows. I actually enjoyed it. The SS really helped hold steady and if nothing else the psychological effect was enough to get me over the top. I am seeing more and more that this stabilizer does what is said and even more. Thanks Jason for making such a great product, it has really brought back the fun of target shooting.


----------



## asa1485

Great to hear you are doing so well. Target panic is something we all have. If someone says they do not have it, they are lying.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Lovin it again*

All the above was done with my setup for BH class. Very basic, Sword twilight with .010 pins, G5 Expert II rest, Linejammers, and 12" SS with 8 oz of weight. I think I will follow the K.I.S.S system with this setup, nothing fancy!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Nick! I was over there sat. and shot about 7 rounds of 5 spot with my hunting bow and was on a 297 run. I got tired fast though. Need to turn the bow back down for that. But it will be much better when my Hoyt 737 gets here this week. Hopefully the rest of my stuff gets here and I can get it ready to throw some arrows sat afternoon. We will see.


----------



## asa1485

Show off.:wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*What league*

Are you gonna shoot the league? What class, night and style are you going to shoot. I am shooting the spot league Thursday nights at 6:00 with my dad. We are both going BH class. I am going with my Bow madness and who knows what he will shoot, he just bought a PSE Axe 7 tonight and he loves how smooth it is.


----------



## jfuller17

I am going to shoot the comp class for spots. Not sure what night or time yet though


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome shirt Steve!!


----------



## alfabuck

I'm gonna be getting my Strother Inspire hopefully within the next month so i'll be ordering my 12" carbon fiber one to start shooting spots with. Cant wait man!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Suprised that someone has not been burning up your phone with texts about a certain "special limited edition" orange stabilizer.:mg::mg:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> Suprised that someone has not been burning up your phone with texts about a certain "special limited edition" orange stabilizer.:mg::mg:



Who says his phone is not getting blown up. I hate to be a bother though:wink: lol


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Who says his phone is not getting blown up. I hate to be a bother though:wink: lol


Just picking on another um, someone who really likes Orange. 


You not a bother at all.


----------



## Beastmaster

bowtech17 said:


> Awsome shirt Steve!!


Thanks! I like it...

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Suprised that someone has not been burning up your phone with texts about a certain "special limited edition" orange stabilizer.:mg::mg:


Well I have bugged him enough for the week....I will give him a few more days and bug some more....lol.....No I know Jason has Andy and myself on his radar for the orange......You know the Athens Buck commander will be sweet with that Orange thingie....lol.....plus it will capture more attention at shoots!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW 
Jason and all the SS Staff and family
Dennis Irvine
nick jones
John Nicoletto
Pete Davidson 
Angela Davidson
Sy Campbell
Chris Therrien
Erik Rowley
Jonathon Ruzich
Andy Hardee
*Your tags went into the mail yesterday!!!*



Jeff Maglowski
Steve Yee
Jeff Seeley
Randall Dunn
Stephen Bass
Ryan Goldie
*i am still waiting on mailing address from you all, if anyone else knows there mailing address or can contact them and give them my email address I would be greatly appreciated so I can get them thiers as well!!*


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I have bugged him enough for the week....I will give him a few more days and bug some more....lol.....No I know Jason has Andy and myself on his radar for the orange......You know the Athens Buck commander will be sweet with that Orange thingie....lol.....plus it will capture more attention at shoots!!!


It will look good indeed there Brian...........Don't give him a couple of days......Persistence pays brother,,,,, LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> BTW
> Jason and all the SS Staff and family
> Dennis Irvine
> nick jones
> John Nicoletto
> Pete Davidson
> Angela Davidson
> Sy Campbell
> Chris Therrien
> Erik Rowley
> Jonathon Ruzich
> Andy Hardee
> *Your tags went into the mail yesterday!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Maglowski
> Steve Yee
> Jeff Seeley
> Randall Dunn
> Stephen Bass
> Ryan Goldie
> *i am still waiting on mailing address from you all, if anyone else knows there mailing address or can contact them and give them my email address I would be greatly appreciated so I can get them thiers as well!!*


Sweet! Thanks Brian.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok Brian and Andy, I will be taking 2 hubs and 2 weights over to the anodizer friday to get them orange. It looks like price may not change. So hopefully by next week you will have them. :wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

SWEET!!!! So I guess I owe you one.....or tow....or three.....lol


----------



## asa1485

You are going to have to warm up that camera and take a bunch of pics when you get it Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ya Think.....lol

I am also looking at having one of my black one and possible the orange one etched like Steve did. 

Click Click Click


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is what I think it will look like. 

Now I need to work on my sight


----------



## asa1485

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upGoing with the orange flames also. Looks great.

Come a long way since your first stabilizer pic there Brian.:sign10:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am not sure jason has anymore orange flames but I may tinker with the tube I have now also.


----------



## asa1485

No orange flames?:mg:

Surely not. Bet he has a stack of them hid in the garage.


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL.....I am pretty sure they were the last orange ones....but maube he restocked.....

I still have the american flag flames still.


----------



## asa1485

I really like the flag ones. They look sharp.


Hey guys, I am fixing to send another care package over to Iraq. They really enjoyed the last one. I sent some hunting mags and some mags for the females over there also with some new hats I had in my closet. They sent a photo of the guys in the hats and will post it as soon as I get permission.

Anyhow, it will be close to Christmas time when this one gets there and was wondering if any of you would like to send a message to them? I will be shipping it out Friday. 

If you would like to send a message send it to my email below and I will print it out and send it in the package. 

[email protected]


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> Ok Brian and Andy, I will be taking 2 hubs and 2 weights over to the anodizer friday to get them orange. It looks like price may not change. So hopefully by next week you will have them. :wink:


Thank You so much! My Orange Pearson Advantage is supposed to be here after the first of the the week. I really do fill like a 10 year old at Christmas.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> BTW
> Jason and all the SS Staff and family
> Dennis Irvine
> nick jones
> John Nicoletto
> Pete Davidson
> Angela Davidson
> Sy Campbell
> Chris Therrien
> Erik Rowley
> Jonathon Ruzich
> Andy Hardee
> *Your tags went into the mail yesterday!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Maglowski
> Steve Yee
> Jeff Seeley
> Randall Dunn
> Stephen Bass
> Ryan Goldie
> *i am still waiting on mailing address from you all, if anyone else knows there mailing address or can contact them and give them my email address I would be greatly appreciated so I can get them thiers as well!!*


Thank You Brian. Its going to be a early Christmas.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup.....I expect everyone to have them at the ATA when I see you.....lol......old Army thing.....lol

I use mine for keychains


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey Brian, thank you much buddy!


----------



## bcbow1971

Notta a prob bro!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

*Another grouping using the new prototype...*

Another 30 meter shot with the new Athens eXceed 300 paired with the new target prototype stabilizer.

Everything got eyeballed. I'm not fully sighted in yet. Centershot and everything still needs to be tweaked. But I'm close!

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

BCBow - I have to do two things and then I'll get you my address. I have to finish up my kid's room repaint job and then tweak the Athens at the shop...

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

Very nice and I want one of those stabs too....lol

BTW where did you get that foam from?


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good Steve!! I like what I see!


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason give us a peck at the new stab I cant weghit to get my hand on one you guys at SS are great to work with


Post #332 bud.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056282094#post1056282094


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I like his topsecret cover on the end....lol.....Only the chosen have seen it......and when everyone else see's it I can see a lot of copy cats coming behind it!!! 

Lets just say its well worth the wait guys!!!


----------



## asa1485

Secret spy man.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I like his topsecret cover on the end....lol.....Only the chosen have seen it......and when everyone else see's it I can see a lot of copy cats coming behind it!!!
> 
> Lets just say its well worth the wait guys!!!


Brian a chosen one? I love it!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> secret spy man.



lol!


----------



## asa1485

Howdy Andy.

You going to the shoot? January 23-24 Wateree 3D


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

How's it going Pete?

I "think" I know what the end of that particular SS looks like. I mentioned to Jason what I thought was a good idea and he said they already had the prototype made. I am always a day late and a dollar short. LOL


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> How's it going Pete?
> 
> I "think" I know what the end of that particular SS looks like. I mentioned to Jason what I thought was a good idea and he said they already had the prototype made. I am always a day late and a dollar short. LOL


I know the feeling. LOL

Raining down your way?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> Howdy Andy.
> 
> You going to the shoot? January 23-24 Wateree 3D



I am pretty sure I will be there. I will need the warm up for Gainesville but I am not positive the dates for all of the Trade Shows.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Yes its been raining all day. Makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> I am pretty sure I will be there. I will need the warm up for Gainesville but I am not positive the dates for all of the Trade Shows.


I will be there also. Hope to get to meet you in person.


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Yes its been raining all day. Makes me want to take a nap.


Me also. I washed the wife's truck Sunday and I told her before I did it that if I washed it , it would rain. Never fails.LOL


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Ok Brian and Andy, I will be taking 2 hubs and 2 weights over to the anodizer friday to get them orange. It looks like price may not change. So hopefully by next week you will have them. :wink:


Myswell get another purple one done when you are up there........:wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Quote :Your tags went into the mail yesterday!!!

Thanks Bri i'll be wearing mine loud and proud. Its an honor to be part of such a great group of staff shooters. I cant wait to represent for SS this 3d season. Hey Jay we need some shooter shirts.....haha, just kidding buddy ...oh yeah i want to see some bone on the ground soon....


----------



## asa1485

Christmas in 23 Days!!


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the best stabilizers and customer service period


----------



## alfabuck

Good Morning all........where iz everybody........oh wait......


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Quote :Your tags went into the mail yesterday!!!
> 
> Thanks Bri i'll be wearing mine loud and proud. Its an honor to be part of such a great group of staff shooters. I cant wait to represent for SS this 3d season. Hey Jay we need some shooter shirts.....haha, just kidding buddy ...oh yeah i want to see some bone on the ground soon....


I agree, but he has sqaured us away with a ton for a new company. I am looking at having one or two made for me through Steve.


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> I agree, but he has sqaured us away with a ton for a new company. I am looking at having one or two made for me through Steve.


I was just kidding about the shirts.....haha... Jay has really taken care of all of us and i am very appreciative for it.


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Went way above and beyond the call of duty. 



Oh yes................................................................................


22 more days until Christmas


----------



## bcbow1971

I know....lol......

I am hoping that I can get me some shirts mad up that look good!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

*Christmas *

Has come early for me already......Got me all my great sponsors, a ton of cool new gear and equipment and got my wife to start shooting with me!!!

She even mentioned getting a 3D deer for *US* for Christmas to shoot at!!!


----------



## asa1485

Wait 'til the wife has to "borrow" some of your goodies to make it until she can get here own stuff. LOL 

I know she already shoots from the video but it will happen.:mg: Ask me how I know. HeeHee. LOL



Hey Brian. Told you I have eyes everywhere, or maybe I was dreaming. But, did you check out the small pic on the spy man's briefcase?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> *Christmas *
> 
> Has come early for me already......Got me all my great sponsors, a ton of cool new gear and equipment and got my wife to start shooting with me!!!
> 
> She even mentioned getting a 3D deer for *US* for Christmas to shoot at!!!


Don't you just love it when it is like that? 


Great job Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah well I need to strip her bow down, the riser only, and paint it pink.......but not sure what paint will work that comes in Pink.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah well I need to strip her bow down, the riser only, and paint it pink.......but not sure what paint will work that comes in Pink.....


go to a good body shop & have them mix you a quart of Mary Kay pink & then spray it on


----------



## bcbow1971

First I better make sure that is the actual color she wants....lol.....but She has some pink accs already....


----------



## asa1485

Probably. My wife has a pink bow. Pink fletched arrows and a pink Easton quiver. 

Boy oh boy.

LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Check out what ANGEL did! Looks good.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet, those just for you or are they gonna be up for sale?


----------



## jfuller17

If you contact ANGEL on here. She has a section in the classifieds under scope covers, she can make them for you. I sent here the logo so she has it. Just tell her you talked to me. They are 7.50 for the scope cover and 7.50 for the towel I think.


----------



## ksbowgal

bowtech17 said:


> Check out what ANGEL did! Looks good.


Angel rocks! She's my girl...she does a good job. In fact...Where you at girl you haven't been sending me PM's you shoot a deer yet?


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet!!!! Hey could you email me the image as well.....I would like to get some decals made.....if thats ok....I may do them at home if I can get the right decal paper....


----------



## jfuller17

She does nice work! Tell her thanks alot!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> If you contact ANGEL on here. She has a section in the classifieds under scope covers, she can make them for you. I sent here the logo so she has it. Just tell her you talked to me. They are 7.50 for the scope cover and 7.50 for the towel I think.


Looks good! She used to Have a thread just for the towels and then went to the covers. 



Show off!


----------



## alfabuck

Thats pretty sweet Jay. SS is goin mainstream.


----------



## jfuller17

Alfa, had a busy night lasy night. I will get back with you today or tomarrow. Sorry about not calling you back.


----------



## alfabuck

No big deal Jay, i know your a busy man right now, just call me whenever you get a chance.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

It does look sweet, thats for sure, Angel does some good work. Way to go Angel!

I was also wondering about a truck decal. Would you mind if I had one made J? I have a buddy that can do it for me but if you're not on board I don't want to do it. If you are needing a shop to make them for you, he would & I'd be more than happy to buy it off your website, you've already gone above & beyond IMO.


----------



## alfabuck

He definitely has and i'd be willing to buy one for my truck too. We need to start advertising and make Smooth Stability a household name.:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

alfabuck said:


> He definitely has and i'd be willing to buy one for my truck too. We need to start advertising and make Smooth Stability a household name.:wink:


you got that straight!


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay i was just thinkin.....and what if we started "hookin our bows up", like make a chrome version of the SS that spins.......or maybe mount a speaker on the end of it.....i'm sure ASA could illustrate this for us...hahaha:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Hey Jay i was just thinkin.....and what if we started "hookin our bows up", like make a chrome version of the SS that spins.......or maybe mount a speaker on the end of it.....i'm sure ASA could illustrate this for us...hahaha:wink:


Yep like these that Pete uses!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

and this spinnin


----------



## alfabuck

HAAHAHAHA!!!!Exactly!


----------



## bcbow1971

Blingtastic!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Or better yet, Who let the dogs out! Got my bling in the mail today Brian. Thank you soo much bud. 




Dog Tags!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Or better yet, Who let the dogs out! Got my bling in the mail today Brian. Thank you soo much bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Tags!!


Your welcome....is everything spelled correct? You like the letter....


----------



## asa1485

I personally love'em. Spelled correct and all. Hard to imagine that though. Have to be a little off to be in this group. LOL


Thanks Bud. Do I owe you anything for the wife's? If so pm me and I will get it to you.


----------



## bcbow1971

Just wear them proudly is all I ask!!!

But if you want I will accept a donation.....like a pretty red bow......lol........i'd give it to Jason.....lol

No Pete were good!!! Just keep us going and spread the love for the best Stabilizer and company in the world!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

You guys are more then welcome to you use the logo for making decals. I need to get some made for my truck as well.


----------



## jfuller17

We could make some BOW DUBS! Spinners baby!


----------



## jfuller17

That dog tag looks sweet! Cant wait to get home and see if mine is there.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> You guys are more then welcome to you use the logo for making decals. I need to get some made for my truck as well.


Well let me see what I can do and I will send you a copy of whatever I get made......

If you could email me some pics of the logo's that you may have that would be great Jason!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> That dog tag looks sweet! Cant wait to get home and see if mine is there.


They were sent out the same day......but there is a lot more for the gang and kids!!!


----------



## asa1485

Not changing the subject Brian, but I am changing the subject. LOL 

Did you happen to find that 50 cal shell or slug?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> That dog tag looks sweet! Cant wait to get home and see if mine is there.


They do. Brian did an excellent job.


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> Just wear them proudly is all I ask!!!
> 
> But if you want I will accept a donation.....like a pretty red bow......lol........i'd give it to Jason.....lol
> 
> No Pete were good!!! Just keep us going and spread the love for the best Stabilizer and company in the world!!!!!


Brian, you get me that red bow from Pete and I will get you all the orange hubs and weights you can handle! LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yep like these that Pete uses!!!


Believe it or not, I was actually thinking of having one of my SS stabs chromed.


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Brian, you get me that red bow from Pete and I will get you all the orange hubs and weights you can handle! LOL


Wait a minute. That's not fair. Two against little ole me.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Brian, you get me that red bow from Pete and I will get you all the orange hubs and weights you can handle! LOL


Sweet......lol.....but I cant see Pete just getting rid of it for that little. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Not changing the subject Brian, but I am changing the subject. LOL
> 
> Did you happen to find that 50 cal shell or slug?


No such luck Bro....sorry I am still searching


----------



## jfuller17

Well we can MAKE him get rid of it. If you know what I mean Brian. You were in the military and I am just plain bad @#%! We can get it done.


----------



## asa1485

That's cool. Just want one to make a necklace out of.


How hard would it be to get one of those chains they issue with a set of tags? Or do they still use them?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Well we can MAKE him get rid of it. If you know what I mean Brian. You were in the military and I am just plain bad @#%! We can get it done.


You got two pretty hot bows coming your way already Jason. Trying to take a poor ole helpless guys bow. Shame Shame.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

1. Those dog tags are awesome, can't wait to get mine. Thanks Brian

2. Thank you Jason for letting us use the logo for truck decals. Could I get an email w/ the logo to send to my buddy's shop?

3. Pete, if you chrome one you know your gonna make everyone jealous. It'll blind the competition too! lol


----------



## asa1485

That was the idea Jon. Can't shoot what you can't see. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I will e-mail you the logo buddy. Pete I still love the red bow man. Always will!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> That's cool. Just want one to make a necklace out of.
> 
> 
> How hard would it be to get one of those chains they issue with a set of tags? Or do they still use them?


I have the chains but wasnt sure anyone would want them . 

Here is a link also for some, pretty cheep. I just mainly use mine for keychains and if I wear it alot of time I use normal necklace cord or leather rope....


----------



## dkoutdoors

The bling is upon us!


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> The bling is upon us!


Its Alive.....live....lol.......how have you been Dennis? Did you get my memory card uploaded yet?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Yeah I will e-mail you the logo buddy. Pete I still love the red bow man. Always will!!!


Thanks Jason. Trying to find out how many were done in that color from Hoyt. The color wasn't even offered on that bow and now they don't offer the color at all. Might as well be asking who shot Kennedy. But I am still trying.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> I have the chains but wasnt sure anyone would want them .
> 
> Here is a link also for some, pretty cheep. I just mainly use mine for keychains and if I wear it alot of time I use normal necklace cord or leather rope....


I have been looking for my dad's from WWll . Got them put up where I won't (will, always happens) forget where I put them.


----------



## asa1485

Jason, Need to get a couple photos of Ryan and Tyler on here. Have talked to them but need to put a name with a face. If they do not want to play fair, tell them I will just make one up. They know I will. LOL


----------



## asa1485

OK guys. Lunch time and I am off to the PO to send a couple boxes over to Iraq. Hope you don't mind Jason , I included one of the SS hats. Sent a few hats over with the last care package and they were a big hit, so I put one of the SS ones in there as well.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Thanks for the tags Brian! They look great. I will wear and carry them proudly. 

Jason, Thanks for all you have done as well. If you could send me the embroidery file I will get the logo on my shooter shirts.


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for the tags Brian! They look great. I will wear and carry them proudly.
> 
> Jason, Thanks for all you have done as well. If you could send me the embroidery file I will get the logo on my shooter shirts.


Your welcome!!!!

I plan on getting that embroidered on mine as well....


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for the tags Brian! They look great. I will wear and carry them proudly.
> 
> Jason, Thanks for all you have done as well. If you could send me the embroidery file I will get the logo on my shooter shirts.


I will do that Andy. I also need the same from you. So I can get my guy on my shirts. Thanks Andy buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> I will do that Andy. I also need the same from you. So I can get my guy on my shirts. Thanks Andy buddy.


While were swapping emails can I get one from you as well Andy so I can get some Victory on my gear!!!

Thanks
Brian


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man Brain, these dog tags sure look great, thank you very much!


----------



## jfuller17

No tags here today for me. Maybe tomarrow!


----------



## asa1485

Come on Jason , one more and you got 1000!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Opinions needed*

I was offered a pro staff position with Vapor Trail. My only problem with this is that I have just spent 200-250 dollars on new strings and rest and they are doing great for me. Would it be worth it to join their pro staff using their strings, cables and rest. I have not used their strings and have only seen their rests on other bows, never shot one. I do not want to commit to their company if I am unsure. Looking for input from others with more experience.


----------



## asa1485

I have been shooting their rests for a couple of years now and really like them . They are very easy to set up and I have never had one single issue. I just put one on my new AM and started a threa on the how to do it. Here is the link if you want to check it out.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1071744


There strings are very good. Never had any issue with putting them on and anything moving or rotating.



Now the hard part is for you to decide. You are having my normal kind of luck.


----------



## jfuller17

I know that I love there rest Nick. Its the best rest I have ever used period. Even if I wasent on there staff, I would use the rest for sure. I also have never has a issue with the strings either.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

JONEZ24 said:


> I was offered a pro staff position with Vapor Trail. My only problem with this is that I have just spent 200-250 dollars on new strings and rest and they are doing great for me. Would it be worth it to join their pro staff using their strings, cables and rest. I have not used their strings and have only seen their rests on other bows, never shot one. I do not want to commit to their company if I am unsure. Looking for input from others with more experience.


I declined a position with them this year. If it was just the rest I would be all over it but it is a conflict of interest for me. I have never had their strings so I can't comment on them but the Limb Driver is the best out there.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Same Boat here*

I don't have much experience with the rest but the SS community's opinion really matters to me so I trust your judgement on the rest but I believe in America's Best strings and don't know how I would feel about promoting a product I know nothing of. Doesn't help that I have two new sets of custom strings sitting right here that I paid good money for and I will not be able to recover all of it. Same situation with the rest, just bought the G5 Expert II rest and it shoots fine. Just torn on what to do.


----------



## asa1485

America's best is also an excellent string. A lot of the top level pros are going with them.

Wish I could help more.


----------



## dinamyc01

*from venezuela*

my name is leidys brito I'm pro shotter in my country work with the national team and I'm the first person in my country to go to the olimpics in the history of archery in venezuela I like to try...

my best regards Ms Leidys Brito


----------



## dinamyc01

*sorry*

ohhh sorry I forgot to view the web page i'ts only for hunting 
please don't paid atention to my message


----------



## jfuller17

Send us your application and we might be able to get you on the staff.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

dinamyc01 said:


> ohhh sorry I forgot to view the web page i'ts only for hunting
> please don't paid atention to my message


AT is not just for hunters, welcome to AT!


----------



## Beastmaster

dinamyc01 said:


> ohhh sorry I forgot to view the web page i'ts only for hunting
> please don't paid atention to my message


I'm predominantly target. I use Smooth Stability for my bows. 

Frankly, if it works for target, it works for hunting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> No tags here today for me. Maybe tomarrow!


Should be here today, you know they needed a forklift to lift that envelope I sent you!!!! Has a bunch of them in it!!


----------



## bcbow1971

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056301374&posted=1#post1056301374

go here and vote guys!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056301374&posted=1#post1056301374
> 
> go here and vote guys!!!



I voted early on.


----------



## asa1485

Man this place was a little slow today. Oh yeah, only 21 days until






 Christmas


----------



## jfuller17

Thats because you wernt on Pete! Hey I got the chrome blue 737 today. It is sweet!!!!!!! Cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## asa1485

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jfuller17

Waiting on the rest now Pete. I got a silver limb driver coming for it. It is sharp. I am going to the shop tomarrow to look at those clairifiers you were talking about. I can see pretty good, but the target isnt crisp. Didnt know if that was normal or not when using a lens?


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Waiting on the rest now Pete. I got a silver limb driver coming for it. It is sharp. I am going to the shop tomarrow to look at those clairifiers you were talking about. I can see pretty good, but the target isnt crisp. Didnt know if that was normal or not when using a lens?


It is normal. Just depends on your sight. Some are worse than others. I need one when I am at 35 yards or longer.


Keep me posted on how you like it.


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay, i got a possible dealer inquiry if your interested. If you could call me when you get a chance i'll give you his contact.


----------



## asa1485

Christma Christmas Christmas Christmas Christmas Christmas 










In just 20 more days!!


----------



## jfuller17

Still no tags yet for me. Maybe Monday Brian!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Not a bad start*

Well Jason, I shot my very first 5 spot round today and I feel pretty good about it. I ended up shooting a 288 27X. I started out with a 24 then a 21 in the first two ends. I shot probably another 2 complete rounds and I would guess them in the 295 range with 30 or more X. I think I am almost ready for the BH class at Borkholders.


----------



## asa1485

Sounds like it. Nice shooting.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Still no tags yet for me. Maybe Monday Brian!


OK now I am wondering what is going on......I sure hope they didnt get lost....if so I will make you all new ones.....


----------



## ac777

Still Taking Apps?


----------



## asa1485

Send them in. Never know what will happen.


----------



## ac777

will do


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Well Jason, I shot my very first 5 spot round today and I feel pretty good about it. I ended up shooting a 288 27X. I started out with a 24 then a 21 in the first two ends. I shot probably another 2 complete rounds and I would guess them in the 295 range with 30 or more X. I think I am almost ready for the BH class at Borkholders.


Good deal Nick!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason I have been thinking you need to start a form on or site I thick with all of us walking about SS stab it mite go a long ways


----------



## jfuller17

Thats not a bad idea Mike!


----------



## asa1485

Am I missing something?


----------



## MICCOX

I just thought it would get more guys to or web site


----------



## jfuller17

Heres a pic of me and my bro. He is a hell of a mechanic on the car. Saved my butt more then once.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the night and a great bunch of guy


----------



## MAG00

Are you still taking applications? If so, I sent in my resume via the e-mail on your website and sent a PM as well. Please let me know that you got them or if you are still taking staff members. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bcbow1971

Mag Jason will reply and let you know the deal on slots!! Cant hurt to put your hat in the pot!!


----------



## Beastmaster

*Target stabilizer prototype definitely works....*

Sorry for the delay in posting this - I didn't bring my camera with me, and this occurs during the very last end of a Vegas 450 league round. The shoot was this past Friday night.

Short background story - We had 17 people shoot, so I was literally the third flight all by myself since we only have 8 lanes at the shop. I had to share a target face with my son (no biggie), so I was shooting a single 40cm face.

Final end. Everyone's watching me, and I'm in the shooting zone, not really paying attention to things. 

The bow used was an Athens eXceed 300 target bow (the first one off their factory line - so new that the riser's unfinished and I'm using the prototype strings) and the target prototype stabilizer that Smooth Stability's having me test out.

First one - a nine. Second one, a 10. Third one - I hear a roar from the crowd watching, and I wasn't really paying attention.

I podded my bow, turn around, notice that the arrows look a tad funny.

Yep - Robin Hooded an arrow. 

This was odd to me. Not patting myself on the back, this is my 4th Robin Hood. However, I purposefully converted to swaged nocked arrows to prevent this kind of thing. Converting to bullet points is also supposed to prevent this as well. Nope - sure didn't.

So - here's pics. Big thanks to Sighting In here on AT - he provided a camera phone and emailed the pictures to me last night. As soon as the shop owner uploads her digicam, she'll send me better resolution pics.

Does the target prototype stabilizer work? Sure does!

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

On a side note - I'm playing with V-Bar setups using an Easton Uni-Bar adjustable V-Bar mount. This V-Bar mount allows me to adjust it pretty much up to where the offset bar could be up against the bow. It's a nice mount.

Yes - I'm insane....I'm doing this and am in the Bronze medal round at the Arizona Iron Archer. I'll be tinkering with the offset bar angle today....during the shoot.

Right now, using the target stabilizer prototype, I'm using an 8" normal SS bar as the offset bar on the left hand side, with 5 ounces of weight. There's no weight on the right hand side.

I'll keep you all updated as to how well that's doing.

-Steve


----------



## alfabuck

Beastmaster said:


> On a side note - I'm playing with V-Bar setups using an Easton Uni-Bar adjustable V-Bar mount. This V-Bar mount allows me to adjust it pretty much up to where the offset bar could be up against the bow. It's a nice mount.
> 
> Yes - I'm insane....I'm doing this and am in the Bronze medal round at the Arizona Iron Archer. I'll be tinkering with the offset bar angle today....during the shoot.
> 
> Right now, using the target stabilizer prototype, I'm using an 8" normal SS bar as the offset bar on the left hand side, with 5 ounces of weight. There's no weight on the right hand side.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated as to how well that's doing.
> 
> -Steve


Nice shot Steve, keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## alfabuck

bowtech17 said:


> Heres a pic of me and my bro. He is a hell of a mechanic on the car. Saved my butt more then once.


Good ole' Jay!!! That car is nasty!!


----------



## asa1485

Nice shooting there Steve.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Nice Shooting Steve. I am getting rid of my AEP setup so I will be needing a rear bar set for my ASA set up. My Advantage will be here Tuesday so I will be playing around with weights and getting it ready.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Great shooting Steve!


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Nice Shooting Steve. I am getting rid of my AEP setup so I will be needing a rear bar set for my ASA set up. My Advantage will be here Tuesday so I will be playing around with weights and getting it ready.


Keep us posted Andy and let me know if you need anything else buddy. O and my outserts came yesterday. Thanks again.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome shooting Steve!!!! You are the man!


----------



## MICCOX

Great shooting Steve do keep us up dated


----------



## asa1485

Got a 2010 3D rig thread started. If you want to post your pics ( I know many of you have gotten new rigs), please feel free to do so.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079697


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys,

I won my division in the 2009 Arizona Iron Archer. 

The qualification rounds set up the 3 divisions. The three divisions then shot it out amongst themselves in a round robin format that will be used by FITA in 2010. 

I want to thank the guys at Smooth Stability in getting me the target stabilizer and Athens for indulging me and getting an eXceed 300 to me many weeks before ATA. 

Winners got cash, a huge cowbell with a medal, and a free ride to the state indoor. 
Whee! Smooth Stability gets another win - with a prototype to boot!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats Steve!! SS is getting on the map!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Way to go Steve.


----------



## MICCOX

Way to shoot Steve one more for the SS TEAM


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Steve!! You are a excellent shooter my friend.


----------



## Beastmaster

Thanks guys! I can say it was a rush. 

The final end for me was a shoot off. If I got my arrow closer to the center, I won. 

I got it. 

The other round robin (the gold division) had a double shoot off. In the first shoot off, the two archers that shot hit their arrows within a millimeter of each other to the center. 

The judge took a micrometer to measure the differences. The two shot within 1mm of each other. 

My friend Eric won the second round. 

Watching that shoot off was fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

That would be fun!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I am not sure my nerves could handle it. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Way to go Steve. Congrats bud.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Way to go!!!*

Awesome job representing the SS crew, Congratulations!


----------



## Beastmaster

A short pic....frankly, it's one of the only two that we ended up taking the whole time.

This one shows the three flight winners. Silver flight winner is Clinton Costello. Gold flight winner is 2008 USA Paraolympic archer Eric Bennett. Bronze flight winner is me (Steve Yee). 

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Love pics Steve. There more the better. Thanks for sharing bud. And congrats again.




Looks like you are liking that High Roller pretty good. Need some pics .


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Steve!!


----------



## alfabuck

Opening day of 6 six day firearm tommorrow and i'll be bowhunting:rock-on:


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Love pics Steve. There more the better. Thanks for sharing bud. And congrats again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are liking that High Roller pretty good. Need some pics .


I'm loving it.

As for pics - there's very little. I got stuck in the lanes nearest the wall.


----------



## Beastmaster

bowtech17 said:


> Awsome Steve!!


Hehe...it's gotta have some street cred if it goes into production!

I'm still having to do some testing so that I can get the V-Bar setup balanced out.

-Steve


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the night


----------



## bcbow1971

CONGRATS Steve!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Morning everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend.



Brian, check out Jason's new toy.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079312


----------



## asa1485

Oh yeah, 18 more days until

*Christmas*


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Morning everyone. Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, check out Jason's new toy.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079312


Sweet bow Jason......

Rollin Rollin Rollin........LOL


----------



## asa1485

You have a few now Brian. When you get a chance, post 'em up bud.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079697


----------



## bcbow1971

I will Pete, I am working on it still....I am adding a Flo. orange LD cord and may swap out the sight still....but wanna stay in the Hunter cat!!!


----------



## MICCOX

I hate snow I would trade it for some sun and heat temp is 5 right now and not going to get much warmer


----------



## asa1485

I hate the cold. I fell forty feet one time while laying bricks. Got busted up pretty bad. Now I can tell when it is going to rain or snow. Who needs a weather man. But cold is the worst.


Would love to see some snow though. Post up a couple pics when you get time bud.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> I will Pete, I am working on it still....I am adding a Flo. orange LD cord and may swap out the sight still....but wanna stay in the Hunter cat!!!


That orange will show up real good. I have Flo orange and silver on the blue bow with a flo orange chord for the limb driver. Man you ought to see that thing at night. We had a **** shoot at about 9 pm and everytime a light would hit it , BAM!


----------



## MICCOX

You can have all are snow I will send it your way


----------



## asa1485




----------



## Beastmaster

Here's the one and only pic of me shooting. You can't see much of the High Roller, but you do see the SS 8" rod on the V-Bar mount.

I'm the one in the far left. This was the final (7th) round. I had to do a shoot off with the lady next to me.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Man that looks like a great place to shoot.



You still got that stab covered up though.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> You can have all are snow I will send it your way


Send it this way please!


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Man that looks like a great place to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> You still got that stab covered up though.


Hehe...that wasn't by my choice. Blame the tournament director's wife on that one.


----------



## Beastmaster

*One week feedback on the Target prototype*

Okay - now that I've gotten through one week worth of shooting with the target stabilizer prototype, here's some feedback to tempt you all.

Starting off - I'm a firm believer in technology. Good technology will help you maximize your ability as an archer.

With that being said, with this stabilizer and one week, I've shot:

- Over 150 shots in the course of one league day (Friday), two tournament days (Saturday/Sunday)

- From Monday to Thursday, shot over 500 arrows as practice

- Gotten one Robin Hood

- Got one tournament win

So, here's the nitty gritty regarding the target stabilizer prototype.

1) The length (for me) at 30 inches (excluding V-Bar attachment and quick disconnect) works well. Ironically, I can use it on all the bows listed on my sig line and it shoots good.

This, however, may not necessarily be the length that works for you. The 30 inch determination has been discussed between Blair and I before I signed with Smooth Stability. The happenstance that the prototype ended up being the proper length was a bonus.

2) You lose the V-Bar effect with the High Roller. This was expected....and this does give you a hint with regard to the prototype hub.

3) Using the normal SS bars as a V-Bar back bar works great! 

4) I got great results with a single back bar to merely offset the weight of my Sure-Loc. Your mileage may vary.

5) I'm not saying you will need a V-Bar, but it will improve the clocking of the bow. Clocking is where the bow should be at 12/6" o'clock, and instead at full draw will tend to go 11/5 or 1/7.

6) V-Bar weights will depend on the bow. In my case, having 3 ounces on the front hub and 4 ounces on the back worked. Blair's formulas really seem to be biased toward having 2x the front weight distributed experimentally on the back bars. I got away with a 1:1 ratio that worked fine. 

7) as much as I hate promoting the competition's materials, you will have great success with either an Easton Uni-bar adjustable V-Bar mount (which allows you to set up the right/left bars at *almost* any angle) or the infinitely uber-adjustable Doinker AVBM.

Until Blair comes out with his version of the aforementioned units, those are the only two available that will work well.

With this being said - I've made the recommendation to Jason and the crew that in my opinion, the High Roller should go into production for the 2010 season. I realize that this is only after one week of shooting, but the stabilizer is sweet. 

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Excellent. Looks like Jason is going to have to get into the v-bar making as well.:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

Beastmaster said:


> Okay - now that I've gotten through one week worth of shooting with the target stabilizer prototype, here's some feedback to tempt you all.
> 
> Starting off - I'm a firm believer in technology. Good technology will help you maximize your ability as an archer.
> 
> With that being said, with this stabilizer and one week, I've shot:
> 
> - Over 150 shots in the course of one league day (Friday), two tournament days (Saturday/Sunday)
> 
> - From Monday to Thursday, shot over 500 arrows as practice
> 
> - Gotten one Robin Hood
> 
> 
> 
> - Got one tournament win
> 
> So, here's the nitty gritty regarding the target stabilizer prototype.
> 
> 1) The length (for me) at 30 inches (excluding V-Bar attachment and quick disconnect) works well. Ironically, I can use it on all the bows listed on my sig line and it shoots good.
> 
> This, however, may not necessarily be the length that works for you. The 30 inch determination has been discussed between Blair and I before I signed with Smooth Stability. The happenstance that the prototype ended up being the proper length was a bonus.
> 
> 2) You lose the V-Bar effect with the High Roller. This was expected....and this does give you a hint with regard to the prototype hub.
> 
> 3) Using the normal SS bars as a V-Bar back bar works great!
> 
> 4) I got great results with a single back bar to merely offset the weight of my Sure-Loc. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> 5) I'm not saying you will need a V-Bar, but it will improve the clocking of the bow. Clocking is where the bow should be at 12/6" o'clock, and instead at full draw will tend to go 11/5 or 1/7.
> 
> 6) V-Bar weights will depend on the bow. In my case, having 3 ounces on the front hub and 4 ounces on the back worked. Blair's formulas really seem to be biased toward having 2x the front weight distributed experimentally on the back bars. I got away with a 1:1 ratio that worked fine.
> 
> 7) as much as I hate promoting the competition's materials, you will have great success with either an Easton Uni-bar adjustable V-Bar mount (which allows you to set up the right/left bars at *almost* any angle) or the infinitely uber-adjustable Doinker AVBM.
> 
> Until Blair comes out with his version of the aforementioned units, those are the only two available that will work well.
> 
> With this being said - I've made the recommendation to Jason and the crew that in my opinion, the High Roller should go into production for the 2010 season. I realize that this is only after one week of shooting, but the stabilizer is sweet.
> 
> -Steve


Great Review Steve!!! Glad you liked it and I know I will be giving it a whirl as soon as I can get Jason to make me one!!!!


----------



## asa1485

After the one week period here is my conclusion. I shoot the same. Oh wait, I still have the regular stab!:hurt:




Just kidding. 


Steve, how does it compare to say a Doiker Elite about the same length?


----------



## asa1485

Hey, where is our fearless leader today? Have not seen hide nor hair of him.


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> After the one week period here is my conclusion. I shoot the same. Oh wait, I still have the regular stab!:hurt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> 
> Steve, how does it compare to say a Doiker Elite about the same length?


No comparison. The Doinker bobs so much it's not funny. 

Mackenzie Kieborz (USA Archery Team compound shooter) uses a Doinker Carbon Elite on her Hoyt target bow.

When she comes to a full draw, I watched the bow move around a bit, and I'm seeing the end flex and bob.

In comparison, I watched fellow winner (and fellow instructor and friend) Eric Bennett draw with his Hoyt paired with his Easton X10 stabilizer (32") and it won't move at all. 

With the SS Target prototype, when I draw the bow and I've got my form set properly, there's a half-second of side to side wobble and that's it. 

-Steve


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Great review Steve, lots of top notch info there. If I ever get myself a target bow I know who to go to. Congrats on the tourney win!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Jon, what sight did you finally go with?


----------



## asa1485

Uh oh, he just logged on. I'm in rouble now.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete and the rest of the guys, I just placed a order for the parts to be machined for 25 "high rollers". By the end of the first week, we should have some ready for shipment. Still not totally sure on price, but it will be along the lines of the the other target stabilizers. Shooters will get a discount, but these arent cheap, so I cant give them away. I will keep you posted.

Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> Pete and the rest of the guys, I just placed a order for the parts to be machined for 25 "high rollers". By the end of the first week, we should have some ready for shipment. Still not totally sure on price, but it will be along the lines of the the other target stabilizers. Shooters will get a discount, but these arent cheap, so I cant give them away. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Jason


Sweet!!! What colors are you planning on starting them with? What lengths?

Any word on Andy and my order and or progress?.....Andy wasnt asking but I am...lol.....


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> Pete and the rest of the guys, I just placed a order for the parts to be machined for 25 "high rollers". By the end of the first week, we should have some ready for shipment. Still not totally sure on price, but it will be along the lines of the the other target stabilizers. Shooters will get a discount, but these arent cheap, so I cant give them away. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Jason


I bet they are not cheap. That rigid and diameter of shaft alone will set you back.

Let me know and I will start begging for some money.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet!!! What colors are you planning on starting them with? What lengths?
> 
> Any word on Andy and my order and or progress?.....Andy wasnt asking but I am...lol.....



I had to think about this. I had forgotten about this already. Man, I have to much going on. The good news is my new Bow will be here tomorrow!:set1_applaud:


----------



## jfuller17

I meant by the end of the first week in Jan. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> I meant by the end of the first week in Jan. Sorry for the confusion.


What the......lol....ok I guess we can let you slide then.....So I guess I will just pick it up my High Roller from you at the ATA then......lol


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I am going to try and get one to your shop, so they can have it on a bow in there both on display. It will be close. I might just have to bring it with me to the show instead of shipping it. It will be hot of the press!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

You mean Athens right....sounds good.....

I will take one hot off the press at the show.....yeah I figured it would save on shipping also since were both gonna be there. Just tell me how much and I will square you away. 

As for Mr. Orange any news?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Jon, what sight did you finally go with?


I got a used Viper Microtune from the AT Classifieds w/ .010 pins. They came in the mail today. I really like the way they look & I think they are gonna be really sweet. Headed to the bow shop after work to get my mouth tab on & get paper tuned so I can start sighting it in. Got a quick disconnect from CoolHandLuke on here as well and it is very very nice. The black was only $18.50 TYD w/ a Bowjax Maxjax on it! Only thing I am waiting on is my wrist sling from BoMoCo & the Zen quiver from Athens then I'll have everything I need or want until 3D season & I'll get a lens for my sight.


----------



## bcbow1971

Jon, I like my Viper sight as well but would like a Microtune better than my up and close one. 

You Luke does some nice work, I have two of his and gonna get a third soon. Bocomo sling is sweet I got a Flo Orange and black to match the bow and man it is sweet!!!

Well I am off to class I will see you all later!!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtech17 said:


> I meant by the end of the first week in Jan. Sorry for the confusion.


Still got to do some begging. May get me one of those signs and sit out on the side of the road/


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I got a used Viper Microtune from the AT Classifieds w/ .010 pins. They came in the mail today. I really like the way they look & I think they are gonna be really sweet. Headed to the bow shop after work to get my mouth tab on & get paper tuned so I can start sighting it in. Got a quick disconnect from CoolHandLuke on here as well and it is very very nice. The black was only $18.50 TYD w/ a Bowjax Maxjax on it! Only thing I am waiting on is my wrist sling from BoMoCo & the Zen quiver from Athens then I'll have everything I need or want until 3D season & I'll get a lens for my sight.


All great choices. Viper makes an excellent sight.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> All great choices. Viper makes an excellent sight.


It seems to be a very solid, well built sight. Thanks for helping me get all that info on those different sights Pete. I learned a lot about different brands of sights while doing all that research, I appreciate it.


----------



## asa1485

Anytime bud. That is what we are here for.


----------



## bcbow1971

If you know of anyone else selling another longer Viper let me know!!!! 

*Jason* Any tags today??


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Got to shoot my Accomplice tonight for the first time and I really really like it. Fast & quiet, smooth draw & a rock solid wall. I can't wait for a chance to put something down!


----------



## jfuller17

No tags Brian.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Got to shoot my Accomplice tonight for the first time and I really really like it. Fast & quiet, smooth draw & a rock solid wall. I can't wait for a chance to put something down!


So, you like it better than the Mathews? :mg:



Just kidding Jon. How does it compare to your Mathews?


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> No tags Brian.


Well I havent recieved them back yet, if you dont get them by Friday I will make you all a new set!!!


----------



## asa1485

That sucks man.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I sent around 15 tags in that envelope, will put in box if I have to send it again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfabuck

I never recieved my tags either, it just might take a little longer for them to arrive.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I sent around 15 tags in that envelope, will put in box if I have to send it again
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


15? Wow at the :elf_moon: kissing.




LOL, just kidding Brian. Did not mean to get you hair all ruffled up.



You did put more thaan one stamp right?


----------



## jfuller17

Well I guess the orange weight and hub, just might "get lost" in the mail also Brian. LOL


----------



## asa1485

:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> Well I guess the orange weight and hub, just might "get lost" in the mail also Brian. LOL



Now thats funny right there, I don't care who you are! 







Mine won't get lost will it? I mean really, I forgot. Seriously I had nothing to do with him not sending your tags. Really I promise. :lol3:


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the night have a good night


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> 15? Wow at the :elf_moon: kissing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, just kidding Brian. Did not mean to get you hair all ruffled up.
> 
> 
> 
> You did put more thaan one stamp right?


I had it weighed at the post office and they were supposed to be hand sorted....grrrrrrrrr



bowtech17 said:


> Well I guess the orange weight and hub, just might "get lost" in the mail also Brian. LOL






SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Now thats funny right there, I don't care who you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine won't get lost will it? I mean really, I forgot. Seriously I had nothing to do with him not sending your tags. Really I promise. :lol3:


Andy told me to it that way........LOL.......just kidding!!!!





Seriously guys did anyone else not recieve theres???? Well Alfa and Jason and the gang I will try and start making new ones as of tomorrow if you still dont have them......I guess I will have to make some extra to kiss more :elf_moon: LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

bowtech17 said:


> No tags Brian.





alfabuck said:


> I never recieved my tags either, it just might take a little longer for them to arrive.


OK So I was impatient.....lol.....made you all another set!!!!

Jason I made a few extra to kiss you know....lol.....and get that orange finished up quicker....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> So, you like it better than the Mathews? :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding Jon. How does it compare to your Mathews?


Well I only shot it 20 times or so last night but my first impression was WOW! Its just as smooth as the Mathews which is pretty cool, its just as quiet or quieter, but the big thing was the back wall which was really solid, no spongy feeling at all. I liked the way it balanced in my hand better than the Mathews & the grip fells 10 times better in my hand. All in all, yes I do like it more.



bcbow1971 said:


> Seriously guys did anyone else not recieve theres???? Well Alfa and Jason and the gang I will try and start making new ones as of tomorrow if you still dont have them......I guess I will have to make some extra to kiss more :elf_moon: LOL


I got mine! Thanks again!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I am thinking that some where not hand sorted like they said they would label as and they got jammed up in the machine or ripped the envelope open.......I may get a nasty package back from the post office with some mangled up envelopes and tags....lol


----------



## asa1485

It's that time of year bud. All kind of funny things happen with the post office.


----------



## asa1485

Anyone been doing anymore hunting?


----------



## bcbow1971

thursday i will bee...gonna be rainy and windy here the next few days.....and cold


Good heated porch shooting weather


----------



## asa1485

Yeah , here also.







Not heated but I can still shoot.


----------



## bcbow1971

hehehehe.......
Just ordered my Victory arrows....

I got a dozen X-Ringers and a Dozen Pink Arrows!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Nice, but I don't think the pink will go good with all that orange,LOL




The wife was wanting to get some of those but they were just too expensive for her tastes. She always gets my broken arrows.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I got em for the wife and I may shoot some myself for just a support thing!!!

Wheres the best place to buy pin nocks?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I got em for the wife and I may shoot some myself for just a support thing!!!
> 
> Wheres the best place to buy pin nocks?


For which arrow?

I thought the Victory arrows came with pin nocks. The carbon that is.

You should be able to get them from Victory.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am getting them and an extra dozen pin bushings.....I am just looking for some extra pin nocks and gonna order some fletchings....

LAS has them but not sure if you have another source...

Still not sure of what type and size vanes......leaning towards fusion or blazers but not sure minis or not


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> I am getting them and an extra dozen pin bushings.....I am just looking for some extra pin nocks and gonna order some fletchings....
> 
> LAS has them but not sure if you have another source...
> 
> Still not sure of what type and size vanes......leaning towards fusion or blazers but not sure minis or not



Pretty much any pin nock will work. They are pretty standard. The nocks that will come with the XR are Bohning. Vanes are a preferance when it comes to target set ups. I personally use the X vane or the X2. For broad heads I would recommend Blazers. There is not a better one on the market.

Forgot to mention they have to be at least 1.75 inches for the IBO Hunter. I believe the Minis are smaller then that.


----------



## bcbow1971

I was looking at those X-vanes but which one are you talking about? the 1.5" and the 1.75"? 

BTW Andy what color nocks come with the arrows? I am planning on ordering some orange and black ones.....gotta try and hide that arrow on the target....lol


----------



## asa1485

I was just fixing to recommend the Bohnings.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> I was looking at those X-vanes but which one are you talking about? the 1.5" and the 1.75"?
> 
> BTW Andy what color nocks come with the arrows? I am planning on ordering some orange and black ones.....gotta try and hide that arrow on the target....lol


1.75" will be as small as you can go. There is no telling what color will come with them. You may get lucky and get orange or black. Just a hint, you may want to black out the back of the pin bushing as well. I have used black but the shiny bushing still stands out:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## asa1485

You would not believe the grieve I got last year about black vanes. Seemed like every tournament someone said something.

Guy said that it was not fair. He could not see my nock ( it was black also) and could not aim for it. I had enough. I asked him, If you can not hit a spot on a target the size of a quarter, what makes you think you can hit my nock?

Never had anymore trouble.


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL......so true!!!!!

I do love using others nock as a referrence point but not trying to give them any help....lol


----------



## asa1485

Hey Brian. Check this out bud. Go all the way to the bottom of the page.
Just below the IBO section.

http://www.bohning.com/archery/1574.xml?division=archery


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete

GLO!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

My nanos were black and my x ringers were green when I got them Brian.


----------



## MAG00

I went ahead and sent my resume in to the e-mail address on your website. Can you confirm that you received it? Thanks.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I just ordered a dozen black and a dozen flo. orange!!! Thanks Bro. 

I plan on ordering me my nano's next.....


----------



## jfuller17

MAG00 said:


> I went ahead and sent my resume in to the e-mail address on your website. Can you confirm that you received it? Thanks.


We got it buddy! Thanks!


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Hey Brian. Check this out bud. Go all the way to the bottom of the page.
> Just below the IBO section.
> 
> http://www.bohning.com/archery/1574.xml?division=archery


Talking about Bohning - if you take a copy of your SS contract and submit it with the Bohning application, you will generally be automatically placed on their field staff with all appropriate discounts (generally 30% off of list) with a 200 dollar max per year.

http://www.bohning.com/archery/1574.xml

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Steve....


----------



## asa1485

Yep. 30% off. They say it helps to protect the dealers.

Every little bit helps.


----------



## asa1485

Got to go run some errands. Also got a furnace not working too good so I get to go make a few bucks on the side. Whooopppeeee!!! It is an hour away though but money is money.  Talk later.


----------



## bcbow1971

Have a good one Pete!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here ya go gang this guys looking for a stab!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056337236#post1056337236


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I am waiting on the Big Brown Truck to get here. Here are my orange SS rods.


----------



## bcbow1971

Very nice Andy!!! Gonna have to see what the orange weight will look like on them bad boys!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter




----------



## bcbow1971

Nice looking Andy........Boy Pearson sure has come a long way from my old Spoiler!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

The more I look at it the more it looks alot like my Athens Buck Commander.....I bet it draws smooth


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks alot like my Athens Buck Commander.....I bet it draws smooth


It draws very smooth!


----------



## asa1485

It sure looks smooth.


----------



## asa1485

If anyone is interested, there is another site I belong to and would like to invite you to become a part of. It is a little different. They cover archery as well but also guns and varmit hunting. Great bunch of people. It is not as slow as AA but is a more gentle pace than AT. If interested here is the link.

http://www.wildcountryarchery.com/


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats sweet Andy, I've never seen a pattern quite like it but I like it for sure. I bet you can't loose it!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thats sweet Andy, I've never seen a pattern quite like it but I like it for sure. I bet you can't loose it!


It would definitely be tough to loose it.


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good Andy!! That is a sweet finish on that bow man!


----------



## asa1485

How did the bow do Jason?


----------



## jfuller17

Well I went and shot with my 737 tonight. I have to say I love the way it draws! It is smooth. I am pulling 54 pounds and my arrows weigh around 360 because I had to run 100 grain tips until my 75 get there. It chronoed at 265 fps. I didnt think that was to bad. I have learned that I need a longer bar and less weight in that bar. I changed my mind.....I want a high roller! Anyway I played around a little with the sights. I do like the yellow clarifier Pete. I made a HUGE difference in the clarity of the ring. I can actually see the x. I did go back to the small dot on the lens over the ring. Just couldnt get used to the ring yet. After about 30 or 40 shots playing around I decided to try a round of spots. I got tired about halfway through. Need to shoot more!!! Anway I only shot a 280 out of 300. Which I was a little disappointed in, but it was still fun. Once I get used to the bow more and the lens I will be much better. I also am going to play around with some stabilizers and weights. Over all I am happy with the bow. It did get alot of looks.


----------



## asa1485

I bet it did get a lot of looks. That is one sharp bow.

That weight of an arrow along with the draw weight that is actually a pretty good speed. You do not have to pull a lot of weight to shoot spots. It is more about accuracy and form than yardage. 

I was hoping you would like the yellow clarifier. I thought that would be the right one for that power scope. You just never know though.

I like the dot also rather than the ring. It is just a personal thing. 

Tired. Looks like you need to do some porch shooting.:mg:


Now, how about those pics?


----------



## jfuller17

Had nobody with me Pete.  I just hope I can pick up the score. 280 aint cutting it man.


----------



## asa1485

I'm telling, Porch Shooting is the way to go. The scores will come up. You can count on it. If they don't , put it in a box and I will adopt it.

That or do what I did and build one of these. Then buy some spot targets and you can practice at home. This is not mine it is one of my buds on the other site but you get the idea. When you wear out a spot, loosen it up, move the cardboard around and it is like new.

I have two of these in the yard and have made one before on wheels that you can rollin and out of the garage.


----------



## dkoutdoors

cant wait to see the 737 J. I need to get a hat from you Jason, you dont want me walking around without a hat trust me. lol
I am ready to start doing sme indoor shooting got some free time now :wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah Dennis, I do owe you a hat or two. You need to come over to Borkholders some night after work and do some spot shooting with me man. I need to start to practice more.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Maybe we can arrange something next week, sounds good to me, I need some lessons I aint shot my bow in two months and thats not like me at all I always shoot my bow


----------



## jfuller17

Here a link that has some pics of my 737. I dont know how to post the same pic twice in here yet.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079697


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Pete, what is that thing on your sight bar in the pic of your red Hoyt?


----------



## asa1485

Good eyes there Jason:wink:.You talking about this? If so , it is called a sight saver. I saw a slow motion video of a person shooting one time and you should have seen how the sight and scope was moving around after the bow recoiled. Man, I thought the scope was going to break off. Anyhow, it is a limsaver if you will for your sight. They actually make another one that goes on the threads of you scope as well.


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> Good eyes there Jason:wink:.You talking about this? If so , it is called a sight saver. I saw a slow motion video of a person shooting one time and you should have seen how the sight and scope was moving around after the bow recoiled. Man, I thought the scope was going to break off. Anyhow, it is a limsaver if you will for your sight. They actually make another one that goes on the threads of you scope as well.


I use one on my Sure-Loc's. Cheap insurance.


----------



## asa1485

This is not the one I was looking for but you will get the idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMFd1NWXSj0


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa you have all the good gadgets


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Slow Day today!


----------



## jfuller17

Sure is Andy! Hey man I love those X-ringers!!!! Awsome arrow! Had a lot of people check it out last night when I was shooting. There are a ton of fatboys over there! I was the lone ranger. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Whell , is everyone getting geared up for Christmas? Only 16 more days


Was hoping to get one of those there prototypes for my Birthday which is Dec 31st. Ain't going to happen

Did a little spot shooting today. First round was a 285. Just put on new string and cables and new arrows with no lens, just pins. Second round was a 286. Owner kept bugging me and having me help customers. Oh well, price you pay for being a shop shooter. Finally got a 291. Had to go , had to pick wife up at work.

Got to get up early in the morning and run one call. Then back home.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bowtech17 said:


> Sure is Andy! Hey man I love those X-ringers!!!! Awsome arrow! Had a lot of people check it out last night when I was shooting. There are a ton of fatboys over there! I was the lone ranger. LOL


Glad you like them. People will start changing over. Its just a matter of time.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

bump for some great guys. Are you all ready for Gainesville


----------



## asa1485

Wish I could afford it. Made plans all year then the company I worked for went under. Drastic changes.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

APAnTN said:


> bump for some great guys. Are you all ready for Gainesville


Just started getting ready today. Man, I love my new bow. I am going to have to name her. Ideas anyone?


----------



## asa1485

Sadie

Or just plain old "Victory"


----------



## jfuller17

APAnTN said:


> bump for some great guys. Are you all ready for Gainesville


Thanks for the bump buddy!!! I cant make it Gainesville either. I am going to be cruising the ATA show. Are you going?


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just started getting ready today. Man, I love my new bow. I am going to have to name her. Ideas anyone?


OJ lol


----------



## MICCOX

Hay Jason let us kown about all the new goodies and do me a faver go by and shoot the Elite jugde for me and let me kown how it is thanks Mike


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for the night


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just started getting ready today. Man, I love my new bow. I am going to have to name her. Ideas anyone?


Screwdriver......OJ and vodka....lol....

Blaze!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW just wanted to say thanks to Jason and all the other staff for the Christmas card!!!!


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Up to the top. Man its slow when Petes not around.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah it can be.....he doesnt have anything to do most of the time but entertain us.....lol

Andy Is there a POC so I can check on the status of my arrows....or will I get a shipping notice?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

You will get a shipping notice. It will come USPS Priority.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet thanks bro!! I got some xvanes, inserts and FP's as well as extra nocks onthe way as well.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> BTW just wanted to say thanks to Jason and all the other staff for the Christmas card!!!!


Me too, we just got our & that was very nice of you guys. It was the first one we've received this year! I can't tell you guys how proud I am to have my name associated with the Smooth Stability name, its really an honor and a privilege. So thank you guys from the Ruzich family!


Hey Pete, I took some pics of my new set up & tried to post but I think they are too large, it says in the properties that they are all around 3MB or a little more. What do I need to do to get them the correct size to post?


----------



## bcbow1971

Jon if you are using Windows XP go here http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx and go near the bottom of the page and click on *Image Resizer* ( http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe ) and download it. Its a small and safe picture resizer that allows you to just right click and resize one or select all or as many as you want and resize them to different sizes. 

If your not using XP then open it with a picture program and try and go to tools and resize.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Jon if you are using Windows XP go here http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx and go near the bottom of the page and click on *Image Resizer* ( http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe ) and download it. Its a small and safe picture resizer that allows you to just right click and resize one or select all or as many as you want and resize them to different sizes.
> 
> If your not using XP then open it with a picture program and try and go to tools and resize.


Thanks, I'll give it a try here in a little bit:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah if u have Xp that top link has some cool stuff that are all free and XP and from Microsoft.


----------



## bcbow1971

*BTW Everyone check out my link to a Wild Game Dinner with David Hale here in KY*

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056356808#post1056356808*


----------



## asa1485

Glad you guys have been keeping it going while I was away.:darkbeer:

Loading up pics can be a real hassle sometimes Jon. I normally keep mine around 500 X 500so they will upload. Sometimes if I know I am going to use a photo on a regular basis I just put in my photobucket account. Then I do not have to worry too much about size. You can just click on the image code to hilight it, then right click it and copy. Then go to where you want to put it, make sure the little blinky blinky cursor is in the right area, right click, and then paste. Don't have to worry about up loading.

The only downside is, if you ever delete the photo out of photobucket it will also delete the photo from where you have it pasted.


Yep that is me. The entertainer. Need to change my username to Cedrick.


----------



## jfuller17

Hey guys my name is now jfuller17. Just wanted to let everyone know. Thanks,

Jason


----------



## asa1485

I like it boss.:thumbs_up:beer:


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Just started getting ready today. Man, I love my new bow. I am going to have to name her. Ideas anyone?


Well, you said her. So, why not " Vicky 1"?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> Well, you said her. So, why not " Vicky 1"?


That is a possibility. I like it.


----------



## asa1485

Or just plain "Vicky".

I like Vicky 1 better because it is short for Victory #1.


----------



## asa1485

Uncle Sam already trying to take the guns. 

If they ever take my bows, this is how I am going to hunt.


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> That is a possibility. I like it.


Victoria which is latin for Victory


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I like it! I think we may have a winner.

Victoria

I would have never known the Latin definition.


----------



## jfuller17

Ok guys, I went and shot some more tonight. I am gaining on it. I shot a 291 with 33 x's. I switched to the long bar and then after that round I added v bars with 8 rods and no weight. I shot 4 rounds of 5 and was perfect. I like the side bars!!! I am going to have to build some. I need to try just one bar also. Pete, do you know where I can buy that bracket that bolts onto the riser of the hoyt? I dont want the one that goes on the front. 



P.S. Shot with Nick tonight and he was shooting very well with is hunter set-up on!!! Nicw shooting nick!


----------



## asa1485

Now that is some great shootin'! That is more like it.:beer::beer::beer:









Looks like I am going to have to warm up the photoshop and make a few pics of Ryan , Tyler, and you and your fancy bow.:mg:


----------



## jfuller17

Like this one Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Honestly do not know Jason. I never use them. Too scared they will mark up the finish on the riser.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I just sold the AEP version of that. I think Easton has one as well.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good time shooting*

Just got back from the shop, did a lot of shooting, probably too much. Got to shoot with the boss man tonight and I will warn all, don't shoot behind him, it is dangerous. Got to shoot his new 737 tonight and it is more than good looking, it is extremely smooth to shoot. I could see having one of these in the very near future. For my shooting, I shot a 294 with 28X. Moving up, but I want to be more consistent on the X count. Before I left, I shot 30 arrows at a Vegas target and shot a 294 again. I know that you shoot 60 arrows for a complete round and if I could shoot the same pace for 60 arrows that would put me at a 588. I have no clue what that means, is that a good score or just decent?


----------



## jfuller17

Ok thanks for the help guys. I just ordered a new V bar block. Should be here in a few days. Nick sorry buddy about the exhaust fumes tonight. LOL. Sounds like you are dialed in my friend!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Np*

No problem, nothing that a presoak and wash won't take care of. What bracket did you end up ordering for your bars, I have been checking them out since I got home. Really thinking about adding them to my set up but I want to make sure that I stay in the BH class.


----------



## jfuller17

I got this one Nick from Lancaster archery. I got the chrome one with the 17 degree down angle as well. It has the adaptor bolt up front so you can leave it on your bow when you take the stab off. It cost me less then 40.00.


----------



## asa1485

I normally use the Cartel ones.
Adjustable for outward and downward angles.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Nice!!!!*

Similar to your design but with the down angle and the lug in the front so that it will stay attached to the bow. I am going to look into class restrictions to see if this is a possibility for BH class. Oh by the way, what was the name of the shoot you were talking about tonight that is the first weekend in January?


----------



## jfuller17

It is organized by the USBA. It is going to be in kokomo. There was a thead on here somewhere that talked about it.


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> I normally use the Cartel ones.
> Adjustable for outward and downward angles.


That is sweet Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. I just like the adjustability of them. You know how us archers are. Like to tinker.


----------



## JONEZ24

*USBA shoot*

I went to their site and they only list last years shoots. They had them at bass n bucks and shot in the dark. I am still looking for the 2010 info, want to get the info early so that I can make arrangements to go. I would like to start branching out my shooting experiences!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Found it!!*

January 9th at Innovative archery in Kokomo. Not much detail on their website and USBA has nothing on theirs. Looks like a decent setup with up to 50 yards for their indoor 3D. Long drive but it might be doable!


----------



## asa1485

Would love to go. Wished I lived closer.


----------



## Beastmaster

asa1485 said:


> I normally use the Cartel ones.
> Adjustable for outward and downward angles.


I use the Easton Uni-Bar one, until Blair finally releases his.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

JONEZ24 said:


> Similar to your design but with the down angle and the lug in the front so that it will stay attached to the bow. I am going to look into class restrictions to see if this is a possibility for BH class. Oh by the way, what was the name of the shoot you were talking about tonight that is the first weekend in January?


ASA you can use back bars in the BH class as long as they are no more then 6 inches from the riser.

IBO is a nono.


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> ASA you can use back bars in the BH class as long as they are no more then 6 inches from the riser.
> 
> IBO is a nono.


But it will count towards the 12"s of your stabilizer right? If I am reading it right the 12" start at the riser not after v-bar and or other adapters or QD right?

I use a QD from Cool Hand Luke and I have to take my weight of my SS and place it on the inside of the hub towards the bow to keep my almost dead on 12"s.....if I left the weight on the outer side I would be over 12" and if I add any v bar block I would be over 12".......

Is that correct?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> But it will count towards the 12"s of your stabilizer right? If I am reading it right the 12" start at the riser not after v-bar and or other adapters or QD right?
> 
> I use a QD from Cool Hand Luke and I have to take my weight of my SS and place it on the inside of the hub towards the bow to keep my almost dead on 12"s.....if I left the weight on the outer side I would be over 12" and if I add any v bar block I would be over 12".......
> 
> Is that correct?



It is from the riser on both sides. If you keep the QD on there it counts towards your 12". Now for the Back Bars: If you take a ruler straight out from where your rear mount is and imagine a line parallel to your string. You can have as long of a rear bar as you want as long as it does not pass that line. A friend of mine used a 8 or 10 inch bar pointed downward an it was legal. 

I hope that makes since. I would draw it but I don't have Petes skills.


----------



## bcbow1971

No that makes sense Andy. I just wanted to clarify it because I am going to stick with the Hunter class this year.....but for paper I will get me one of those sweet looking Rollin Rollin Rollin Rollin thingies.....lol.....  

Got all my vanes, nocks and inserts for my arrows in today....now just waiting for the arrows!!!! Man the x vanes are short compared to the blazers......so they work great on the X-R's huh.....

Q......what RPM is the best speed for cutoff wheels? Mine goes from 5000-35000 and variable.....I ussually cut arrows at around 30,000 rpms...is that cool for the x-R?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

My saw is an 8000 rpm. Most of the arrow saws are either 5000 or 8000. They are both fine. Just take your time with them.

My new box of vanes came yesterday as well. I will be working on my arrows today.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I need to get me some new glue and do I need to use that super glue remover stuff on the x vanes?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

You should not need it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok thanks....I know that the blazers do on some.....but wasnt sure about the x vanes.

Where can I order window decals of Victory?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

I have some new decals on order.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet my blazer needs its windows covered...lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Posted pics of my new rig over on this thread, enjoy!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056367258#post1056367258


----------



## bcbow1971

Lookin Good there JON!!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Brian


----------



## jfuller17

It does look sweet buddy!!!:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I really like the camo tube on the Stab, really is a great combo. The stab def gets a lot of looks and I really like tellin people about it, makes for a great conversation piece, well that an shootin w/ my teeth :bounce:


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I really like the camo tube on the Stab, really is a great combo. The stab def gets a lot of looks and I really like tellin people about it, makes for a great conversation piece, well that an shootin w/ my teeth :bounce:


True that on both parts Jon!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is what I did with my weight like I talked about, yurning it around to keep it under 12"s with QD


----------



## dkoutdoors

as long as it measures from front of riser to end of stab. is 12 in. should be good to go


----------



## jfuller17

Right you are Dennis!


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> as long as it measures from front of riser to end of stab. is 12 in. should be good to go


Well measuring from the threaded insert on the bow to the end of the stabilizer as it sits right now it is right at 11 15/16" talk about close and thats with a QD!!!

Hope to be seeing an orange one soon....... 

Just shot my first robinhood with the Athens.......

I was shooting GT 22's and Flatliners and shot a FL into the 22....lol 

Just shooting them till my Victory X Ringers get in!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Brian the guy that makes the business cards is Sara's brother-n-law and his name is Mitch. He does awsome work. His number is 574-221-1944. I will have to ask him about his website and let you know.


----------



## asa1485

Been a long day. Went and shot a little also. Had a small shoot with 13 people in it. Shot the Vegas 300 round. Ended up with a 299. Had one get away from me. Oh well. It happens. It was just one of those days, everything felt right. Ended up third. Had two guys shoot 300.


What most people do not know about the side bars is that it can be 3 feet long just so no more than 6 inches pass the back side of the riser.


Pics form today.


----------



## jfuller17

Dang Pete!!!! Awsome shooting man!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jason. That is the second highest spot score I have ever gotten. 


Was actually on the range when I got your text. No, that was not the one that got away.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Well you could have at least said it was so you had a good excuse!


----------



## asa1485

Naw. Just the crazy guy holding the bow. Told you I am not a spot shooter. If I was that one wouldn't have gotten away.


----------



## alfabuck

Hello SS fellow SS staffers!! Awesome shooting Pete and thank you so much Jay for the Christmas card man, it means alot. Steph and i wish everyone in SS country happy and safe holidays this year. I hope santa brings me my new Strother Inspire soon. Its gonna be my new 3d/spot bow this year if it shoots better than my AM 35. We shall see. I gotta put in order in for my 12" SS soon , so i can start getting ready. Wish me luck hunting tommorrow guys , its that last day of 6 day firearm here and you are allowed 2 bucks in 6 days here in Jersey. I only got out Monday and i'll be out tommorrow but i'll be toting my bow since i rarely hunt with a gun. Just got trail cam pics this week of an 8pt outback with about a 20" spread, hopefully Steph gets a shot since i set her in all my best spots.


----------



## alfabuck

Hey guys check out this live gamecam feed from pics controller, i think its pretty neat and it has sound. I store it in my favorites and check it every so often. Its pretty cool they have a few different ones on there including a deer carcass one where you can see predators come in to feed , enjoy. 
http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay guys, I did an experiment tonight at the Vegas 450 league. I wanted to prove the hub works.

I took the hub off of the High Roller prototype and put a normal weight on the end.

I dropped 30 points off of my average.

So - in this informal little experiment, the hub concept helps a ton. Dropping 30 points across 45 arrows? Shows that the theories that Blair works with definitely is effective.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys - looks like I'm not going to be able to shoot the Papago Arctic FITA 900 tomorrow. 

I had to have a minor surgical procedure this morning on the middle finger of the bow hand. Unfortunately, a staph infection got in between my nail and the cuticle and had to be drained. Yeah, I'm nuts for shooting tonight.

Shooting the Vegas 450 league tonight was a pain, literally. There's no way I can shoot over 100 arrows tomorrow. And yes, I know I dropped a good chunk of points tonight, but it's not due to the finger...or so I think.

Sorry about that...

-Steve


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for the info Steve. Get better buddy!


----------



## asa1485

ttt for the weekend


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

To the top for Smooth Stability!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I love vegas rounds, and 5 spot. When is a good time to come shoot Fuller?


----------



## jfuller17

When ever Dennis. Sometime after work or sat. buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Just want to let everyone know I am starting a new job on Monday. I will not have a computer during the day, so I will be checking up on things when I get home each evening. As always you can call and leave message as well. Thanks again,

Jason


----------



## asa1485

What you going to be doing now?


----------



## jfuller17

I will be doing the same thing at a different fab shop a little closer to home. I was ready for a change.


----------



## Beastmaster

Good luck with the new job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

Hay good luck on the new job I just had a good fraind put in a order on sat just wwhat to make shure you had got it his name is Ron thanks Jason


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good luck with the new job!*

Change is good sometimes! hope the new job works out better for you. Being closer to home should help with some of your time.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Just want to let everyone know I am starting a new job on Monday. I will not have a computer during the day, so I will be checking up on things when I get home each evening. As always you can call and leave message as well. Thanks again,
> 
> Jason


Well I guess we can just blow up your texting then.....LOL

Good luck bro....I wish I had a job closer to home...but federal jobs are hard to find by my house so I drive 37 miles one way to work.....


----------



## dkoutdoors

I bet your glad abot that fuller, its been a long time coming, Congrats man


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats on your new job Jay. You are very lucky in these times to even find another job and i wish you the best. Its nice that its closer to home....more time to make stabilizers...haha!


----------



## alfabuck

I like to thank Brian for my dog tags. They turned out awesome Bri. Steph liked them so much, i had to forfeit one to her. Thanks again for taking the time out to do something very generous for your fellow staff shooters. The most important part of our staff is the familylike commradery. I am so glad to have been chosen to be a part of this. I hope to represent to my best ability this 3d season. If everyone could pm me their addresses i would like to send Christmas cards to each of the staff shooters. Thanks guys.


----------



## bcbow1971

Alfa You are welcome.....PM me with her info and I may just hook her up as well.....PM sent


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for a great group of guys


----------



## asa1485

Good morning everyone. Did you know there are only 11 days until











Christmas!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning SUNSHINE!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Isn't going to be the same without Jason around.



Brian, check out the shootin' I did the other day. post #2382
I am nowhere near a "spot shooter" but everything just felt right. Second highest score I ever shot.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah seen that sweet shooting!!!!! Maybe one day I will be as good as you!!!! 

I just need to blow his text up then!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Blow it up and tell him we all said Howdy!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Blow it up and tell him we all said Howdy!



I just told him hi for you!!!


----------



## asa1485

Anyone been doing any shooting?


----------



## bcbow1971

Not as much as I want.......But I just got picked up for RIPSHOT archery....I think this device could make me even better...being all sore and all thanks to Uncle Sam and all those years doing pushups!!!

Check it out: http://riparchery.com/


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Saw that when they first put it on. Looks like a cool idae. Especially those who have disabilities.

Congrats on getting on with them Brian.


Will they allow those in the ASA and IBO?


----------



## bcbow1971

ASA has oked it and IBO is still ruleing but it looks as though it should be fine. NFAA said that it should be cool as well. Its nothing really more than a wrist strap that is attached to the elbow.....no mechanical advantage just use of different muscles I guess that really makes it better.


----------



## asa1485

That is what I was thinking. More or less like a wrist strap. 


Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## asa1485

Need to get some pics of that hot Athens of yours on here Brian.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1079697


----------



## bcbow1971

Done for now...but have more to come....


----------



## asa1485

Don't you just love tinkering, uh I mean upgrading?:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

thank you bcb for the tags they are awesome, you did a great job.


----------



## bcbow1971

Glad you liked them......BTW did you ever get that memory card? I asked you about it before and never heard back? I am assuming it may have gotten lost, I will make you another and send it with a tracking number if you didnt get it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056396515&posted=1#post1056396515

This guy is looking for info on stabs, just thought I'd point ya in his direction.


----------



## bcbow1971

On it thanks jon


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Post # 2,000!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bcbow1971 said:


> Glad you liked them......BTW did you ever get that memory card? I asked you about it before and never heard back? I am assuming it may have gotten lost, I will make you another and send it with a tracking number if you didnt get it.


sorry about that no I never did get it, anxious to see it though


----------



## rodney482

I just had an encounter with a SS guy,,,he apparently was late getting to his treestand.,,cause he was in a hurry.....:mg:

I saw the SS decal on his blue dodge truck....


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice wonder who that couldve been lol I'm feelin sick and may have to call in sick and hit the woods in the morning for some medicine.....I believe I left some in my treestand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Post # 2,000!!!


Way to go bud.:set1_draught2:


----------



## asa1485

rodney482 said:


> I just had an encounter with a SS guy,,,he apparently was late getting to his treestand.,,cause he was in a hurry.....:mg:
> 
> I saw the SS decal on his blue dodge truck....


:mg:Not the blue Dodge truck.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Post # 2,000!!!


Great job Jon.....lost track of mine...lol doesn't show how many I have on the mobile version
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Great job Jon.....lost track of mine...lol doesn't show how many I have on the mobile version
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you're at 1772 as of the time of this post:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Jon  I guess I need to catch up ..... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Just a wittle bit.:wink:


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Thanks Rodney for letting me off the hook. There isnt much daylight now after work so sometimes I am in a bit of a hurry. Ill watch for you from now on.:wink:


----------



## rodney482

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Thanks Rodney for letting me off the hook. There isnt much daylight now after work so sometimes I am in a bit of a hurry. Ill watch for you from now on.:wink:


I am pretty good at hiding...


----------



## dkoutdoors

rodney482 said:


> I am pretty good at hiding...


ah shucks Rod I can find you:wink: keep you on speed dial


----------



## asa1485

Wow! Ryan was here.:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

Good night SS fam.


----------



## rodney482

dkoutdoors said:


> ah shucks Rod I can find you:wink: keep you on speed dial




Call me anytime!


----------



## asa1485




----------



## dkoutdoors

rodney482 said:


> Call me anytime!


definately will Rod!


----------



## asa1485

Man it is slow in here today.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, I hear ya. I just haven't said much cuz I'm bummed out. I fell in the woods this weekend, landed on my bow & broke the cable slide rod & the sights. It sucks cuz once I started down there was no way to stop myself & now I don't know if I'll be able to hunt this weekend. Grrrr. Anyone have an extra set of sights I could borrow until my Viper is repaired & returned?? lol The worst part is that I have this Friday off so me & my buddy Dave could get in a nice 3 day hunt before we have to wind up the season and even if I do get a set of sights on I don't know if I'll be sighted in by Friday. Murphy's law strikes again!ukey:


----------



## asa1485

Man that sucks. At least you are ok.

I have sold most of my extra stuff to help with bills and whatnot or I would send you one.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its cool, I'll find something. I'm hoping there is an old set laying around the Archery Shop that I'll be able to borrow. It's just frustrating to get a new bow, wait for my old bow to sell, then get all my new stuff in & set up and not even get to really hunt with it.


----------



## asa1485

Bumpy bumpy


----------



## alfabuck

They must be workin Jay to death at the new job :mg:,hes been a no call no show....lol!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. I just haven't said much cuz I'm bummed out. I fell in the woods this weekend, landed on my bow & broke the cable slide rod & the sights. It sucks cuz once I started down there was no way to stop myself & now I don't know if I'll be able to hunt this weekend. Grrrr. Anyone have an extra set of sights I could borrow until my Viper is repaired & returned?? lol The worst part is that I have this Friday off so me & my buddy Dave could get in a nice 3 day hunt before we have to wind up the season and even if I do get a set of sights on I don't know if I'll be sighted in by Friday. Murphy's law strikes again!ukey:


Man sorry to hear that Jon.....been out hunting yesterday and didnt see this. I have some standard 3 and 4 pin sights 

I also have a this vital bow gear sight I could help you out with if you need.


----------



## asa1485

Hva any luck hunting?


----------



## bcbow1971

Seen a few does but nothing close enough......It was windy and cold.....it was 18 here this morning.......But did find some new trails....


----------



## asa1485

You've had a tough season! I think we all need to go stay with alfabuck next year.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am planning on getting some new leases next year and this only my second season at my new house and place I have been hunting.....still trying to figure there patterns out............But everyone around here said that this year has been way off....I think this past years bad ice storm that shut down KY for almost a month did some changes to there routes and affected all the fruit bearing trees by me....I had about 10 apples from 5 trees this year!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Ouch! 

The weather has played havoc on them around here also.


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> They must be workin Jay to death at the new job :mg:,hes been a no call no show....lol!


Yep. If he even got on here last night , he didn't make any posts.


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason...............jason..................jason....................fuller.........fuller..............fuller............


----------



## asa1485

--- ... --- :mg:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Man sorry to hear that Jon.....been out hunting yesterday and didnt see this. I have some standard 3 and 4 pin sights
> 
> I also have a this vital bow gear sight I could help you out with if you need.


I appreciate it Brian but I don't think I'm gonna need to borrow one now. I think what I've decided to do is get the cheaper vital gear sight at the Archery Shop and use it the rest of the year then send my Viper off after taxes & have it repaired for 3D season. I can get a vital gear 3 pin for $29.99 @ the shop & its gonna cost me around $40 to ship & have the viper repaired. So I'll save a little extra for the time being, I'll have a sight right away and then I'll have an extra sight after the Viper is fixed. Its all just a pain in my butt, well chest actually, lol. I fell pretty darn hard & all my weight was concentrated on the very end of that slide rod, it just splintered it like a big dog. I guess its just one of those learning experiences, but hey, its all repairable so no loss in the long run.


----------



## bcbow1971

Dang at least you are ok!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yup, I'm ok, but I AM SORE!!! lol I had a climber & a backpack w/ my "sitting all day" supplies & food in it so that was a lot of weight on that one point. I'm actually lucky it hit me smack on the edge of the sternum and a rib & not a soft area, it probably would have punctured if it did. I need to get pics of the slide rod for you guys.


----------



## asa1485

Man you are lucky. With the extra weight and a soft area, it would have penetrated. Seen it in a mag a few years back where a guy fell on his and it went in and punctured a lung.


----------



## asa1485

Here is one for you guys.


Who said that?



It is near the Christmas break of the school year. The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do. All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal. 



Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly can leave early today." 



Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get outta here. I'm smart and will answer the question." 



Teacher: "Who said 'Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?" 



Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln." 



Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home." 



Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first. 



Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?" 



Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King." 



Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go." 



Johnny is even madder than before. 



Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not, what your country can do for you'?" 



Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy." 



Teacher: "That's right Nancy, you may also leave." 



Johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer to any of the questions. 



When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these b!tc*@$ would keep their mouths shut!" 



The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?" 



Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW?"


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

to the top for the night!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Fuller where you at I sent you a txt today got some good news


----------



## MICCOX

Say is there any forcast on the Highroller on how soon it will be on the market Iwould like to get one in my hands


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> Fuller where you at I sent you a txt today got some good news



Yeah Jason they lock u in at work and threw away the key?


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say is there any forcast on the Highroller on how soon it will be on the market Iwould like to get one in my hands


Jason said they would be ready the first of the year.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Jason said they would be ready the first of the year.


He said closer to the ATA....2nd week would be my guess....u know how production can fall behind.....and he has a new job....and fell off the earth....LOL


----------



## asa1485

I'm telling you, it is those darned Aliens.





I got a text from him last night. He is still alive.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete and the rest of the guys, I just placed a order for the parts to be machined for 25 "high rollers". By the end of the first week, we should have some ready for shipment. Still not totally sure on price, but it will be along the lines of the the other target stabilizers. Shooters will get a discount, but these arent cheap, so I cant give them away. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Jason


----------



## asa1485

Man it is rough around here lately. Jason, you need to get your old job back.


----------



## alfabuck

Sorry to here about your incedent arrowslinger,if you need n e thing let me know i have tons of sights and rests layin around.Were supposed to get snow here this weekend cant wait to wreak havok on these furry things......take care guys im on my cell at work.


----------



## asa1485

In case you did not know , only 8 more days until


Christmas Christmas Christmas


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jon, Looks like I am going to have to get your autograph. They got you over in the general section boss.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1088566


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yup, anytime! I don't know if it will be worth much but you can have it for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Got the cards today Brian and Mr. Nicoletto. Thanks guys. Hope all of you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Yup, anytime! I don't know if it will be worth much but you can have it for sure :thumbs_up



Come on now, you are a star now.




You know, you ought to contact some of the big names and find out about starting your own show. You know , a new twist on things showing how people overcome obstacles to pursue what you love.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Come on now, you are a star now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you ought to contact some of the big names and find out about starting your own show. You know , a new twist on things showing how people overcome obstacles to pursue what you love.


That is my dream really. My ultimate dream is to someday have a show that focuses on fair chase hunting from squirrels to elk using the same equipment & techniques that most of us every day Joe's use and be more of an educational how to show. You know, how to scout pre-season & during season, how to pick a tree, read the wind, learning the trees & flora, tracking, dressing & butchering, setting up your equipment/picking the right equipment, etc. Too many of the shows are about the kill & the rack and I hate that. More shows need to be about how to HUNT and the obstacles that come with actually hunting, not sit n a tree by a food plot and wait for the half tame buck to walk in. And on every episode I would take a new hunter out, mainly handicapped hunters & kids, esp kids. IMO, thats how we get new hunters in the woods and keep them there so they don't get bummed out and quit "cuz I didn't kill a B & C deer my first season out." I just don't know how to go about it.


----------



## asa1485

Me either. But that is an excellent idea.

Well the more I think about it, you would probably have to contact all of the shows and sports channels. Give them the idea behind it and promote the heck out of it. You could probably do a short demo video to mail in with the ideas. Or better yet, present the video and ideas in person to the execs. explaining how avid you are about what you want to do.


----------



## asa1485

Andy, how's this one look?


----------



## asa1485

Jon,


Well the more I think about it, you would probably have to contact all of the shows and sports channels. Give them the idea behind it and promote the heck out of it. You could probably do a short demo video to mail in with the ideas. Or better yet, present the video and ideas in person to the execs. explaining how avid you are about what you want to do.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Not a bad idea Pete. I need to start working on a demo and just start putting it into the mail. I think if I could choose who to work with it would be Uncle Ted, that guy is awesome. I think he will be my first contact. Now time to start getting film of all kinds of stuff!


----------



## asa1485

Just don't forget me when you get famous. I need a few coat tails to ride.:mg:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> Andy, how's this one look?


Thanks Pete. We have just opened a message board just for the Victory shooting staff and someone over there asked if anyone knew how to make them and I thought of you. I carried over the Victory one that you did a couple of weeks ago and told them they would need Photo shop to do them. Thanks for taking the time to do that. 

Jon,
The industry is extremely difficult to get into from the film side. Well, from any side to be honest with you. There are so many people doing it now. On top of that all of the Major channels are requiring everything to be filmed in HD so the cameras are that much more expensive. Good Luck with your adventure.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks Pete. We have just opened a message board just for the Victory shooting staff and someone over there asked if anyone knew how to make them and I thought of you. I carried over the Victory one that you did a couple of weeks ago and told them they would need Photo shop to do them. Thanks for taking the time to do that.
> 
> Jon,
> The industry is extremely difficult to get into from the film side. Well, from any side to be honest with you. There are so many people doing it now. On top of that all of the Major channels are requiring everything to be filmed in HD so the cameras are that much more expensive. Good Luck with your adventure.


Oh, I'm sure its more difficult than I imagine and I know that saying its a long shot is probably an understatement, no delusions of grandeur here BUT it sure would be cool & I might as well give it all I can while I can, hate to say coulda, shoulda, wish I woulda when I'm old & gray. If you'd told me I'd be doing any pro/field staffing for anyone a year ago I'd told you you're nuts...


----------



## asa1485

There is a guy around me that I know and he has his own show. When I can catch up to him I will ask what it takes. If I can ever catch up with him. You might know him also Andy.

His name is Ken Cobb and has the show"Huntin' the World Southern Style".

I believe it will take something different to get in for sure and this just might be the route. People get tired quickly of the same thing over and over.


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Thanks Pete. We have just opened a message board just for the Victory shooting staff and someone over there asked if anyone knew how to make them and I thought of you. I carried over the Victory one that you did a couple of weeks ago and told them they would need Photo shop to do them. Thanks for taking the time to do that.
> 
> Jon,
> The industry is extremely difficult to get into from the film side. Well, from any side to be honest with you. There are so many people doing it now. On top of that all of the Major channels are requiring everything to be filmed in HD so the cameras are that much more expensive. Good Luck with your adventure.


You are welcome bud. They are not hard. Just takes a little time.


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jason is on line!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

:wave3: Hi Jason!! How's the J O B treatin ya?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> There is a guy around me that I know and he has his own show. When I can catch up to him I will ask what it takes. If I can ever catch up with him. You might know him also Andy.
> 
> His name is Ken Cobb and has the show"Huntin' the World Southern Style".
> 
> I believe it will take something different to get in for sure and this just might be the route. People get tired quickly of the same thing over and over.


I'll have to look that up.

I know it would be hard work and a super longshot but it would be awesome. I'm a little different thats for sure. And I shoot with a mouth tab...


----------



## asa1485

Right now he is not using the HD stuff either.


----------



## jfuller17

Guys I am really liking that 737 bow. It seems the more I shoot it the better I like it. I shot a 296 last night at the shop. I just put my new vapor trail strings and cables on it and I couldnt be happier with them. They have not rotated at all since I put them on. I never re-adjusted anything. Great strings guys.:nixon:


----------



## asa1485

What color you go with?


----------



## jfuller17

orange and blue. i will put a pic up later.


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Will be sure to check back.

Will not be on here tomorrow until tomorrow night. Going to the shop to work/spend/play a little. That is the only thing about working at a pro shop. I never bring home any money.:mg:


----------



## asa1485

When you guys get a chance check out this video.

Guns, bows, and country music.

http://markwills.musiccitynetworks.com/?inc=5&news_id=17553


----------



## archeryhunterME

I have been shooting a Commander that a guy that worked with us had and passed away, I got him the bow and I no longer have a bow since I sold all mine, so I have been shooting his.

It is an '08 Commander, set up with a Limb Driver, and just a basic single pin Trophy Ridge pendulum sight. When I got my Stab from you guys, it came with a 6 & 8" rod, I combined them both and have been shooting it on this bow.

I have been shooting it at 20 yards in my grandfather's heated basement:darkbeer: I am using my Victory Nano-Force 350's, they are super skinny with an OD of .224. I shot my best group with it so far tonight, they all have been great groups as the bow holds super steady with the 14" rod and just one weight at the end. I put 2 together and told my grandfather I couldn't get a 3 shot group that good, I knew I would pull it, I shot and busted the nock and nock end of the arrow by almost robin hooding it. I can't believe how steady I can hold with this stab, it is awesome! 

I would like to see how I would shoot with a magnified lense in a sight:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Nice shootin' Bud!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> orange and blue. i will put a pic up later.


:clock::clock::clock:


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the night for a great group of guys


----------



## asa1485

7 more days until you know who visits.


----------



## MAG00

Jason,
Are you still considering staff members?


----------



## asa1485

Shoot him a pm.


----------



## MAG00

asa1485 said:


> Shoot him a pm.


Sent a couple.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Hey MAG keep on fuller he sleeps alot:wink:
whats new for 2010? Might hook up with you this coming week fuller if your not busy


----------



## asa1485

Only 6 more days til Christmas:mg::mg:


----------



## asa1485

SS Snow ball fight!

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/timuJeXnQN3eneU7


----------



## alfabuck

That is hillarious , thanks and Merry Christmas. What a cool idea...hahahha!


----------



## alfabuck

On up for the night.....


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the morning let all wake up


----------



## JONEZ24

*Line Jammers!*

Anyone that uses Carbon Express Line Jammers, Lancasters has them on sale for 49.99 a dozen which is more than half off! At that price I had to order 2 dozen, why not!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet deal!


----------



## asa1485

:rockband::rockband:3000:rockband::rockband:


----------



## JONEZ24

*What a night!*

Had one of the best nights hunting ever even though I didn't finish the deal! Saw several deer getting to the stand, bedding in an area that we generally ignore. Got to the stand and within minutes, had deer traveling all around me. Probably only had 5-10 minutes total that I didn't see deer. I had several deer within 10 yards of the stand with many chances at a shot but didn't find the right deer to take. I am glad that the guns are out of the woods and that the snow has finally started to stick. Got some late season food plots that are being hit hard right now. I think it is time to start clearing out some of the excess does from the area!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Thats the name of the game. Deer will always find where you are not. Always look at places like that.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Had one of the best nights hunting ever even though I didn't finish the deal! Saw several deer getting to the stand, bedding in an area that we generally ignore. Got to the stand and within minutes, had deer traveling all around me. Probably only had 5-10 minutes total that I didn't see deer. I had several deer within 10 yards of the stand with many chances at a shot but didn't find the right deer to take. I am glad that the guns are out of the woods and that the snow has finally started to stick. Got some late season food plots that are being hit hard right now. I think it is time to start clearing out some of the excess does from the area!


Let me know if you need some help clearing those does Nick! LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*Sounds good*

let me know Jason, I bet we could make it work and put the smack down on some freezer meat!


----------



## MICCOX

Hay you guys be long on the top


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056456459&posted=1#post1056456459

This guy is looking for some info on stabs. I left my .02 for him, figured you all could pick up what I missed.


----------



## MICCOX

Hay are all you guys a sleep at SS have not herd a peep out of you guys to day


----------



## asa1485

Been here all day nosing around.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jon, get any shots off with that new bow this past weekend?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

really liking the looks of these..might have to try one soon..


----------



## asa1485

I was skeptical at first. Made my shooting a lot better. Believe me, I need all the help I can get. They really work.


----------



## JONEZ24

*just messin"*

I am here, just looking for some points for the line jammers.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Hey Jon, get any shots off with that new bow this past weekend?


yeah, I whiffed an easy shot. Got excited & used the wrong pin, went right under her. I was right on left & right, just a touch low. Rookie mistake, just got excited I guess, it was dumb & I'm still mad at myself. On the upside I saw A LOT of action in the woods this weekend and it was super beautiful due to the snow.


----------



## asa1485

Main thing is you got to go and spend some time outside and with friends.


Glad you saw plenty of action.:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

everyone ready for christmas? Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and GOD bless you all


----------



## asa1485

As ready as I can be. Only 3 more days!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Guy looking for ummmmmmmm unbiased help choosing a stabilizer.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056463366#post1056463366

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1089474


----------



## dkoutdoors

I posted hope it helps.


----------



## asa1485

Every little bit helps Dennis.:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

3 more days







3 more days







3 more days

















3 more days!!!!! Arrrrgggghhhhhhh! What am I going to do ?!!!


----------



## MAG00

Anybody know if they are still accepting/offering staff positions? Sent PMs and e-mail...still waiting to hear back.

I saw where Jason just changed jobs so I know he must be busy. 

If not, that is okay. Just hadn't heard back and was curious is all.


----------



## asa1485

He did change jobs and has been pretty busy. They officially are not taking them. With that being said, they are still looking and may add one or two . Who knows what Jason has in mind:teeth:.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## asa1485

Where is everyone? All still alive? Even Brian has not been here in a couple of days.:angel:


----------



## MICCOX

ITshure has been quite it like thSS team has fell of the fase of the earth where just is not much to read about with out you guys


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Only a few of us around.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Tis the season*

Seems like a lot of last minute shopping is being done by the SS crew. I will be heading to Burkholder archery tomorrow to do some serious shooting. Need to get myself mentally ready but will have to do much more shooting, equipment from Lancaster Archery Supply should arrive Christmas Eve. Switched from the Line Jammers to the X-cutters. I don't know much about them but CX didn't offer inserts and screw in points for the LJ.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick I was there tonight shooting and shot a 297 with 34x's. I am getting closer to a 300. I was on a 298 until the last shot! Goldie was all over me trying to get me to mess up!


----------



## jfuller17

MAG00 said:


> Anybody know if they are still accepting/offering staff positions? Sent PMs and e-mail...still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I saw where Jason just changed jobs so I know he must be busy.
> 
> If not, that is okay. Just hadn't heard back and was curious is all.


We are going to re-evaluate after the first of the year. I will post it when we decide to add more guys.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason sounds like you are abouy to brack that 300 keep up the good shooting and please keep me in mind when you start adding staff thanks MIKE


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason sounds like you are abouy to brack that 300 keep up the good shooting and please keep me in mind when you start adding staff thanks MIKE


Thanks I will do that for sure Mike!


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks you guys are great to work with


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Nick I was there tonight shooting and shot a 297 with 34x's. I am getting closer to a 300. I was on a 298 until the last shot! Goldie was all over me trying to get me to mess up!


You are getting close! Keep at it, it won't be long.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am hoping to be as good as you one day Jason!!!!!! I think the High Roller may just be helping me to get there.....also along with my new X-Ringers I think I should be there....just need to fine tune the arrows with the right points and nocks.....


----------



## asa1485

Me too, me too Jason!! Some great shooting there bud. Will not be long now.:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Sure wish I had my orange SS for Christmas......LOL......I guess its coal for me.....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Yep, coal it is. Sure wish I had a red one.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

I am sure bitting my nails waiting for the HR to be ready in a few weeks.....and the ATA!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Well I went backwords tonight guys. I shot a 296 with 36x's. I dropped one from last night.


----------



## asa1485

It happens. Just don't let it get to you. Sometimes thinking and trying too hard will screw with you.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Wish that was all I dropped*

I wish I had only dropped 1 point from my last time shooting. Tonight definitely wasn't my night. I still had fun shooting and I did learn more about my bow. 63#, 28.5 inch draw, 353 grain arrow = 280 fps. Same Bow with Jason's arrows @ 315 grains = 294 fps. It will shoot just fine for indoors and I can probably make it work just fine for 3D.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick I got to say I am not a PSE guy, but I did enjoy shooting your bow. It holds nice and feels great! Surprised me. Its a shooter.


----------



## JONEZ24

*I enjoy it!*

ThanX Jason, I like it, pretty simple set up but it can shoot. If I don't hit the X its not the bows fault. I want to do some more work to it to make it better. I will probably bump up a class with it which will require me to go to a scope, longer stab (hint, hint) and maybe a v bar set up. It will give me something to tinker with this year. I will probably get it just the way I want and I will have to get rid of it and get something new, oh well kinda like cars, never happy with what I have!


----------



## asa1485

Santa has been checking his







and checking it twice. He has been working hard today to get the







ready for tonight's ride. In just a few hours he will take to the air







to bring us our gifts. Down through the







and out through the







he will come. He does his job delivering his presents







and hops back in his







and heads to the







where he calls home. He does a little







and a







because he knows, he is done for another year!



Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

*Merry Christmas!*

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## asa1485

I trust everyone had a nice Christmas.:thumbs_up


----------



## JONEZ24

*Twas a good day*

Had a great day on Christmas, my first with my daughter. That being said, I am glad that it is over, the stresses of trying to make so many family members happy can be too much. Looking forward to using some of my new toys!


----------



## asa1485

Always fun to play with new toys.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes had a good Christmas and just got back from the Bass Pro in Clarskville IN and now need to order some shoes online since they dont carry the ones I want in stock.


----------



## MICCOX

Ihad a great christmas but it is time to get to work and some shooting with my Rip shot my smooth stability and some new line jamers


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like new toys


----------



## MICCOX

Thats right new toys are always fun how have you and your Ripshot been geting a long


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## JONEZ24

*Love the late season*

I love hunting the late season, the deer go into food mode and for me that is easy to figure out. Went out tonight and dropped my dad off at his stand and continued towards mine. Got about 50 or so yards away from him and saw deer start to file out of the hardwoods and down into the pine woods that I was in. Got down and got ready and they were just browsing around about 35 yards away. The biggest doe that I was going to take bedded down and the others continued to feed on whatever they could find. A couple of them came within 25 yards. After about 25 minutes they all started to head out and I continued my trek to my stand. Saw several more deer but nothing within range. Hope to get out some more on my week off!


----------



## MICCOX

You guys be long on the top


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey everyone, hope you all had a great Christmas! Our family did. I forgot how fun Lincoln Logs really were!! Anyhoo, been a few days since I've really looked at my AT account and I wanted to say hello. Any good hunting stories from the weekend? I went a few times & saw several deer. Yesterday I saw the landowners hounds run a fox right by my stand, it was awesome to say the least. Fox's in this area are becoming increasingly rare and its been a while since I've heard or seen a good race. I love hunting with hounds, thats really my roots of hunting, esp **** hounds. Anyhow, just wanted to say hello & share with you guys, hope you all are having a great day!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Glad you had a great Christmas Jon life has been good here and need to be hitting the woods myself!!!


----------



## asa1485

Used to do a little **** hunting myself Jon. Nothing like when a good hound lights on a trail! That is one thing that you either love or you hate. There is no in between.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Used to do a little **** hunting myself Jon. Nothing like when a good hound lights on a trail! That is one thing that you either love or you hate. There is no in between.


I love it when those hounds hit a hot track man, even better when they get treed and they let out that loooooong bawl followed by a choppy bark every breath! Ahhh, I can hear it now, just like music. My dad is a HUGE coonhunter. Doesn't go to tournaments, never has & never will but he's in the woods most nights hunting just to hear the dogs. He never shoots a **** unless the dogs have treed it & never kills more than 2 in a tree if its a multiple. We even hunt off of mules to keep from walking as much. I grew up doin that stuff & its in my blood for sure. Like you said, you either love it or find it extremely boring, I myself love it!

What kind of hounds did you have Pete? We always had Black & Tans and Walkers but now dad has Red Ticks.


----------



## asa1485

Black & Tans, Walkers,& Blue Ticks. Blue Ticks were my favorite. Just nowhere to go anymore unless you drive a couple hours to get to the woods. Used to go behind the house where I used to live. Now there is a 350 home suburb behind it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Black & Tans have always been my favorite. I just love their sound & the way they look, gotta love them big ol' floppy ears! Its getting increasingly hard to hunt around here b/c people think you're "gonna scare the deer away," bunch of idiots, lol, they have no clue. It might make them stand up & run 100 yards but as soon as the dogs pass they move right back in.


----------



## asa1485

Most people are just shell shocked when you run dogs. A lot of guys around here run dogs for deer hunting. They will just stop on the side of the road and turn them loose. They will knock down fences, drive through your yard on 4 wheelers and it goes on and on. I dang near ran over a guy one time. He was standing on the side of the road with his little tracking antenna letting his dogs run. As I got close the guy jumped in front of me trying to stop me because his dog was coming and he did not want me to run over it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, I hear ya, but IMO those type of guys would be idiots no matter what kind of hunting they are doing. They have no respect for anyone or their property. I couldn't even imagine tearing up someone's fence for my own selfish reasons, but I've spent A LOT of hours building fence & understand its no picnic.


----------



## MICCOX

It is to quite over here is every butty on vaction or is every butty just to busy


----------



## bcbow1971

No were just come down off the Christmas madness and gearing up for the New Years and ATA!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Plus the wife is home sick and gearing up for my BD this week and wedding anniversary next week.:mg:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Just been really busy here with Christmas & such. This week I'm getting ready to go on a little mini-vacation w/ the wife. We're headed to Denver on NYE for the weekend. Gonna drive around the mountains and go to a concert on Saturday night. I'm pretty freakin pumped, gonna see my favorite band, Leftover Salmon!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Scared me a little*

Just got back from the bow shop, just needed finish signing up for the winter league, pick up some points and try them out. Change out the tips, walk to the line and shoot my brand new x cutter with pin nocks and it shoots dead on with my old arrows. Go to shoot the second arrow and when I shoot "POW", nock shatters and basically dry fires my bow. Did I say that these are brand new arrows? Needless to say, I am a little scared/confused. I have the tech check the bow over and he notices nothing. I step to the line to shoot again and what do you know, dead in the x ring. Dodged a bullet there, no damage done. Has anyone else had any issues with pin nocks? What brand do you recommend? I hope this never happens again, I never group my arrows so I know that impact between arrows will be ruled out but I wonder about the nocks durability.


----------



## MICCOX

If you get down by COLORADO SPRINGS look me up I work at Sportsmans warehouse back in archery ask for Mike


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Just got back from the bow shop, just needed finish signing up for the winter league, pick up some points and try them out. Change out the tips, walk to the line and shoot my brand new x cutter with pin nocks and it shoots dead on with my old arrows. Go to shoot the second arrow and when I shoot "POW", nock shatters and basically dry fires my bow. Did I say that these are brand new arrows? Needless to say, I am a little scared/confused. I have the tech check the bow over and he notices nothing. I step to the line to shoot again and what do you know, dead in the x ring. Dodged a bullet there, no damage done. Has anyone else had any issues with pin nocks? What brand do you recommend? I hope this never happens again, I never group my arrows so I know that impact between arrows will be ruled out but I wonder about the nocks durability.


I have never had my pin nocks do that but I did just installed unibushings and G nocks in my Victory X-Ringers!!!!! They fly sweet!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Don't know what to think!*

Yeah I don't know what to think. This is the first time I have used pin nocks and on the second shot it flies apart. I don't want to have to worry about them in the future. I will have to head back down to get some range time to figure it out, I just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## asa1485

I have seen a couple do that before. We just wrote it off as being damaged. I don't think it is very common. A lot of people use them . If it was common, people would be screaming bloody h*!! about it. May have just gotten a bad one.


----------



## MICCOX

Lets take it up


----------



## asa1485

Morning all


----------



## bcbow1971

Good morning Pete!


----------



## asa1485

You ready for tomorrow?


----------



## bcbow1971

Just another day of work for me. I dont ussually do much for New Years....


----------



## asa1485

The country gets another year older and it is someone's Birthday:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

How old will you be Pete.....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Old enough to know better but too young to say no


----------



## bcbow1971

Good one!!!! Back to the grind stone, soldiers just started coming back in for basic training and I am busy updating my Resume for some new positions here on Post!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> If you get down by COLORADO SPRINGS look me up I work at Sportsmans warehouse back in archery ask for Mike


Right on. I was thinking of either driving up past Winter Park and showing my wife Grand Lake or swinging down around So Springs, haven't decided which yet. If we do go that way I will look you up for sure. My wife has never really been up in the mountains thats why I was considering Berthoud Pass to Grand Lake, such a pretty drive. How far is Co Springs from Denver?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETE!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jon


----------



## bcbow1971

Its around an hour with traffic Jon. Man I pray theres no bad weather...those mountains can be a nightmare in the winter!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I hear that. I've been stuck in it & its not much fun. One of my best friend's parents own a condo up by Winter Park, I've spent lots of time up there. But its so much more fun in the winter than the summer, & prettier too.

No prob Pete, I hope you enjoy your day buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24

*The day has come!*

Well my last hunt of the year (season) will be this afternoon. I hated to see this day approaching but I guess I can start on the excitement of next years season and hunts. Also can spend more time shooting spots, hopefully getting pretty good at it. Maybe I will be able to put some brown down tonight to end on a high note!


----------



## jfuller17

Good luck Nick. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Not the night I wanted*

So I left the house and got to the property I was going to hunt tonight and I got out of the car and started to get ready and couldn't find my release. What idiot goes to the woods without a release? Well I get back in the car head to my parents house, grab my dad's release and hunt the food plot that we planted in the late summer. I get back there and it has been hit hard, the deer have been digging up the turnips like crazy. I sit there all night and all I see is one little button buck. Weather looks bad around here for the next couple of days, probably no chance to get back in the woods to have a redo of my last hunt of the season.


----------



## asa1485

New Year bump


----------



## asa1485

Let's get the New Year started off with a bang. Happy New Year from the SS dancers!


Check it out

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/GboKnapWwD89bYjo


----------



## MICCOX

That was funny you are to much but lets go for a great year for the SS staff


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Pete, made me & my wife have a good laugh. I haven't talked to you guys all year, how ya doin!?


----------



## asa1485

Glad you got a chuckle out of it.




Me and the wife sick as dogs with a cold:angry:
Wedding anniversary Monday, looks like we will be stuck in the house:thumbs_do


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats no good Pete, sorry to hear about that, hope you get to feelin better soon.


----------



## asa1485

Me also. Not a good way to start a new year.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete me and the little one also have colds!!! This sucks!:angry:


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete me and the little one also have colds!!! This sucks!:angry:


Yes it does. Stomach cramps, fever, light headed, and worst of all, can not breathe dangit!! Need morre meds.:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:


----------



## JONEZ24

*it must be contagious*

Sounds like this may be contagious! I have had a cold for almost 2 weeks, can't get over it. I am lucky though, it isn't bad enough to stop me just slowing me down a bit!


----------



## MICCOX

Hay guys wish you all get well soon


----------



## MICCOX

SAY the sun is shine and it looks like a great day to get out and shoot hope you guys get to filling better


----------



## asa1485

Thanks, me toukey:


----------



## sheriffj

*i am interested*

i am interested in helping you out trying to get you name out on the market
,john


----------



## JONEZ24

*Sunny here too!*

Sun is shinning in northern Indiana this morning too, problem is that when I woke up this fine morning (too early) the thermometer read -6. Don't think I will be going outside much! Hope everyone is feeling better and I wish you all a happy new years. 2010 is going to be a great year!


----------



## dkoutdoors

got any pics of the new target stabs. J?


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> Sun is shinning in northern Indiana this morning too, problem is that when I woke up this fine morning (too early) the thermometer read -6. Don't think I will be going outside much! Hope everyone is feeling better and I wish you all a happy new years. 2010 is going to be a great year!


Aren't you glad for "Global Warming"? If we did not have it , it would be -20:mg::mg:LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*yeah right*

yeah that is what I thought, I am so lucky it was a balmy -6 instead of a chilly -20. I usually like the winter but I think I have a bad attitude about it this year!


----------



## MICCOX

Yes I am filling the same I am tired of the snow and the cold but the sun had came out for a little bit this morning but then it got cold and stared to snow


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Pete me and the little one also have colds!!! This sucks!:angry:


You better get well before next week, our we will be forced to make you wear a quarantine outfit at the ATA!!!!

Hope my High Roller will be ready for the ATA.....and maybe one day the orange one will be done....LOL....

J, do you know of how many other SS guys will be at the ATA? we may need to do a mandatory meeting.....lol....


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> got any pics of the new target stabs. J?


Hey Dennis I sent you an email.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I wish I could go to the ATA but I'm not affiliated w/ anyone that can sneak me in. I bet its gonna be fun.



Speaking of mandatory meeting, we should try and do some kind of hunt or all try and get to an ASA shoot this summer. I'd really like to meet some of you...:icon_1_lol: j/k, I'd like to meet all of you guys, lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Or the big IBO shoot in Bedford, IN......


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason how soon are you going to start the sound phase of staff shooter can what to get my hands on a High Roller and would like to see pics


----------



## bcbow1971

pics will be posted soon guys!!!! Once it is released I am sure Jason will post them ASAP....trust me the High Roller is worth the wait!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Dennis I sent you an email.


I got it and thank you it was an awesome e-mail:wink::zip:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah guys will be gobbling these up once released!!! Hey me and SouthMan may be going in on a KY lease and get some MBA vids going!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

No secrets! I read it in the contract. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Check this out Pete!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> No secrets! I read it in the contract. LOL


About the HR Pete...lol


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Check this out Pete!


Nice, I like it!

I guess owner's can get things like that.LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Run it back to the top


----------



## asa1485

First 3D coming up this weekend. Going to be a low of 17 and a high of 37. WoooHooo thank god for global warming!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Al Gore was right.......NOT!!!!

Ours is the 23 and 24th! Hope we break the teens, cause we are not doing so well right now!!! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## asa1485

I know. It was 17 this morning here.

Come on , you know old Al was right. If it wasn't for global warming it would be 0 or below right now.



It always gets me how people believe stuff like that. If you look at the weather they always show the record high and lows for that day. Most of the records were set back in the 1920's


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its not global warming guys, come on, its "climate change." You gotta stay on top of them liberals, they even flip flop on their own made up disasters. Seriously, its so cold that I saw an Illinois Democrat today w/ his hands in his own pockets!

And Pete, it is below 0 here today...


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Its not global warming guys, come on, its "climate change." You gotta stay on top of them liberals, they even flip flop on their own made up disasters. Seriously, its so cold that I saw an Illinois Democrat today w/ his hands in his own pockets!
> 
> And Pete, it is below 0 here today...


That's why I live in the South. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Well after my daughter graduates HS we are looking at moving back to Arizona!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Not me fellas, I love it here, sub-zero weather and all. Heck, I don't get comfortable hunting until its below 35 or 40. I hate it when it gets over 80, period. My body doesn't handle hot weather very well.


----------



## trinity 1

morning everyone


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well after my daughter graduates HS we are looking at moving back to Arizona!!!


Ah yes. Hot but not humid.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Not me fellas, I love it here, sub-zero weather and all. Heck, I don't get comfortable hunting until its below 35 or 40. I hate it when it gets over 80, period. My body doesn't handle hot weather very well.


I'm just the opposite. Broke bones don't like the cold.


----------



## asa1485

trinity 1 said:


> morning everyone


Morning to you as well.


----------



## asa1485

Getting close to High Roller time for all of us lower totem pole shooters.:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Getting close to High Roller time for all of us lower totem pole shooters.:darkbeer:


Yeah I cant wait to get mine, but I know that J has been busy getting all the orders out and waiting on parts to complete the High Roller.


----------



## jfuller17

I just recieved word that the parts for the first 25 High Rollers will be here tomarrow!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I just recieved word that the parts for the first 25 High Rollers will be here tomarrow!!!


So do you think that I may have one in my hand at the ATA, I know you all have not decided on the price, but thats not an issue!!!! My Athens is hungry to smack some 5 spot!!!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> I just recieved word that the parts for the first 25 High Rollers will be here tomarrow!!!













I am sure they will be a big success.:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

There is a good possability. The onlly thing is we wont have time to anodize and get the laser etching done on the weights. If that is ok then more then likely we can.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hmmmmm not sure....tough choice....lol


----------



## jfuller17

The weight engraving will look something like this. This was done on the proto-type.


----------



## Beastmaster

jfuller17 said:


> The weight engraving will look something like this. This was done on the proto-type.


Hehe. That picture looks familiar!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Sweet is all I can say!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> The weight engraving will look something like this. This was done on the proto-type.


from Steve right? I am gonna send one of my other SS to be engraved, I may have him do it for me as well.....


----------



## Beastmaster

bcbow1971 said:


> Hmmmmm not sure....tough choice....lol


Looks are one thing, performance is another. I chose performance. Unfinished bow, prototype stab. Shelf hardware. I'll pick performance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

True that Steve!!!! I may even send it to u later to get engraved with my other one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Dang that is sweet:thumbs_up One of these days wen I can afford myself a target bow its def getting one of them boys stuck on the front of it. If it works half as good as it looks then its gonna be unreal, great job guys!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Talking about the High Roller:

It is best if you use a V-Bar with this. 

Since this is so similar to the B-Stinger XL, I took some of the same setup recommendations and started with it.

In short, whatever you have on the front of the bar, you do roughly 2x on the back v-bars.

I've experimented with my particular set up, and I've settled on 3 ounces on the front (which is stock), and 5 ounces on the rear, which is on a 8 inch SS rod. I may change the rod to a 12" rod, but the basic 1:2 front/rear ratio is pretty close.

Anyhow, I thought that the stock SS hub was stable. This setup is so steady that I know it's pretty set. Instead of a side to side wobble that settles, slows, and stops within a second, I get no wobble at all and now it's just a small circular motion in the yellow. That's exactly what I'm looking for.

All of this insanity is to do one thing - prepare for the Arizona State Indoor Championships. So, the next thing is to shoot the crap out of this config. I've got league on Friday, so that will be the first test.

More about the High Roller tuning as it comes...

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Steve for the info.

Sounds like it is going to be a winner.

A little suprised not to have heard much about your tuning and shooting since receiveing the prototype. Is there much difference between the two?


----------



## bcbow1971

Well with it being longer, not max of 12" it should be a sweet NFAA and target stab. 

Steve what V bar or angle do u use? Pics would be good too!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good morning everybody!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Howdy Jon. Good morning to you as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

So who all else from SS will be at the ATA? I am making a spreadsheet and gonna post it in the who's all going to the ATA thread. So far I have 82 people on the list but only me and J from Team SS.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon how was or trip to Colorado hope you had a great time


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

It was nice & relaxing to get away for a few days. We stayed in Denver, went on a drive through Winter Park up to Granby & Grand Lake, then to a concert Saturday night. The weather was beautiful & the wife is happy so I have 0 complaints about the trip.


----------



## jfuller17

Very interesting Steve. Please keep us informed.


----------



## bcbow1971

J u get my text on the length!! Ill take as is, raw!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys are any of you going down to Texas for the ASA shoot let me konw just send me a PM and we can get togher


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> J u get my text on the length!! Ill take as is, raw!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man Brian, that just did not come out right. LOL:shade:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Man Brian, that just did not come out right. LOL:shade:


Yeah man that does sound wrong!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I got it Brian, and that is WAY wrong!!:tongue:


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL........Which one were u asking about? Orange or HR?


----------



## jfuller17

High Roller. Steves is a 28"


----------



## bcbow1971

That is what I was thinkin!! So you wont get the anodized done before the ATA right....thats fine I like the raw aluminum color as well!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Thats right it will be "naked" as I like to say.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet me likie Nakie.....lol.......Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay, more experimentation. 

Bear in mind that this is still a work in progress. 

I think I've finalized the config for my particular setup. 

So, I have 3 ounces of weight up front. Using an Easton fully adjustable V-Bar mount, I have a Smooth Stability 12" bar on the left side with a Doinker A-Bomb weighing 4.5 ounces. On the right side mount, I have a long-discontinued Doinker Varitune weighing 3 ounces directly attached to the v-bar mount. 

This setup now has me in a mode where I get no movement at all. Ironically, the setup is again very close to the 1:2 weight ratio of front to back. 

For non-FITA Vegas rounds, I'm shooting Gold Tip 30X arrows with 150 grain points and 4" feathers. This setup out of my Athens eXceed 300 at 56#'s is shooting bullets. Any goofs is totally me and not the bow or the arrows. And with an arrow that nearly 4/10ths of an inch in diameter, this setup rocks. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet sounds good Steve!!! Sure hope you smoke the state shoot!!! 

I am getting a naked High Roller and I cant wait to try it out!!!! Need to get a hold of a V Bar now and play myself.......LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Hi Ho Its off to the ATA we go in a few days!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Show off!:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971

No the show is on!!!! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Meant you getting to go.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

I know buddy!!! LOL

Just messin with ya!!


----------



## asa1485

You still going to try and hook me up?


----------



## bcbow1971

MAYBE!!!! LOL U know I will try my hardest!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

How many of you guys going to try and meet up from SS?


----------



## bcbow1971

That is what I have been trying to figue out......so far I am only tracking me and J from Teamm SS......but that is only who have posted on my ATA thread and or let me know. 

But if anyone else knows of anyone from SS that will be there let me know and I will add them to my list so I can be sure to look them up!!! My cousin owns a restuarant/ BBQ & Brew there in Columbus and I am planning on going a few times for sure!!!


----------



## asa1485

:beer::beer::beer:ukey::beer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man, you guys are making me jealous w/ all this ATA talk, I bet it's a real fun time. If you see Scott from The Pittsfield Archery Shop you'll have to say hello & see if you can't work on him a little to do some dealin for SS:wink: He's a really good guy, has helped me out A LOT, and can tune a bow & make strings right up there w/ the best of them IMO.


----------



## bcbow1971

Will do.....I cant wait for next year Jason needs to get him a sweet looking Booth setup......I am bringing my Athens with my SS on it and hope to get some questions.....BTW Jason I hope you bring alot of business cards.....I would like some more so I can hand some out as well.


----------



## asa1485

Here is one to you breaking 2000 today Brian:beer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Oh thanks wasnt even paying attention.....WOO HOO


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

alright Brian!:darkbeer::beer::darkbeer::beer::darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

BTW Steve, good luck at State, I hope you demolish everybody! I think you will w/ the 300-High Roller set up, how can you go wrong w/ an Athens & SS Stabs!?!


----------



## asa1485

Got her all setup for 3D this weekend. I think the NEXT camo tube looks pretty good.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking Pretty good there Pete!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Brian. Trying to get Sure Loc to tell me if the choke tube for the pin head will accept other lenses beside the Black Eagle stuff.


----------



## asa1485

Woo Hoo. Just got off the phone with them and the new choke tube will let other lenses work.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them. I will try and send them out to all SS staff right now. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Brian, you're def the man, thanks for sending me those cards! I'm sure they will come in very handy this year as I've never really competed in 3D shoots & plan to do so a lot this summer. I can't wait to go hit up some of these ASA shoots w/ the guys from our archery shop, I love to compete at anything so it's gonna be a blast.


----------



## asa1485

Excellent job Brian. Nice work. Thanks







Jon, be sure to take your binos with you when you go to the shoots.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Pete, thats great advice, I never thought of that but it makes perfect sense. Great looking rig BTW, I like it!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

You are welcome bud. Most peole that have not shot them think to shoot it like you hunt it. If you do that, you will be left and low on everything facing left and the opposite for right facing targets. It just helps you see where to aim.



Thanks. I like it a lot also. Very versatile setup. I can go from pins to a scope with the twist of on knob or shoot distances out to 120 yards with it.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Brian, you're def the man, thanks for sending me those cards! I'm sure they will come in very handy this year as I've never really competed in 3D shoots & plan to do so a lot this summer. I can't wait to go hit up some of these ASA shoots w/ the guys from our archery shop, I love to compete at anything so it's gonna be a blast.





asa1485 said:


> Excellent job Brian. Nice work. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon, be sure to take your binos with you when you go to the shoots.



Thanks Guys!!!Did u all recieve urs in the email?


----------



## asa1485

Yep, email


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Pete, where are you shooting this weekend?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

email for me as well:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Pete, where are you shooting this weekend?


Indian Trail NC.
Halfway between Monroe NC and Charlotte NC


----------



## jfuller17

Getting ready to put up some High Roller Pics guys!


----------



## jfuller17

Here are some pics of the parts. The hub weighs only .55oz and the weight rings are .99oz a piece. The insert for the tube is machined out on the inside to cut back on weight and still hold alot of epoxy by being longer. It actually only weighs 1.33oz per insert. Each stabilizer sold with also get the allen wrench that fits the super small stainless steel weight screws. The set-up will come with 3 weight rings standard.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a pic of the complete bar. It is a 28" shaft length. I think we are going to be selling these on the market for 225.00. I know that sounds like alot but the B-stingers are 250.00 and some of the doinkers are 200.00. This puts us right in the middle. And trust me guys this thing works and the bar is SUPER rigid made out of 1" o.d. carbon fiber. There is alot of machine work on these bars and us being a smaller company we cant run the volume to cut production cost. There will be a shooter discount. Just remember guys these cost even us a decent amount of money.


----------



## jfuller17

The pics our of the first "real" set-up. We recieved the parts yesterday and have not had time to get them anodized or etched and I dont have the decal on it yet.


----------



## asa1485

Still looks like it is a winner Jason. Can't wait to see one finished.:greenwithenvy::greenwithenvy:::tongue:::tongue::tongue: or get my hands on one.


----------



## bcbow1971

WOW!!! Looks sharp!!!! Now I am really droolin!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> WOW!!! Looks sharp!!!! Now I am really droolin!!!!


Wait till you try it Brian!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I bet!!! Pics of orange?

*THANKS*


----------



## jfuller17

bcbow1971 said:


> I bet!!! Pics of orange?
> 
> *THANKS*


The one in the pics in now Brians!!!! He just bought it. Ahhhhh the first sale and the first High Roller out the door. Congrats!!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> The one in the pics in now Brians!!!! He just bought it. Ahhhhh the first sale and the first High Roller out the door. Congrats!!


Hey, you need to number these things.


----------



## bcbow1971

:wav::dancing::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


Need I say more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Good idea Pete. You are the man Brian!


----------



## asa1485

Brian, need I say more?---------------------------Just kidding. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Brian, need I say more?---------------------------Just kidding. LOL


Pete........I love u too!!!! LOL

Well if u come over to KY I would let you use my HR!!!! I'm out!!!!! heading off here see you all in the AM!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Nite , nite Brian.


----------



## tedlebo

Jason, that is some mighty fine work.

Ted


----------



## MICCOX

Say that HR is the best looking bar that is on the market Jason if you would PM me with what I need I would be happy to be part of or staff


----------



## MICCOX

Ifor got to say thanks again for avery thing MIKE


----------



## Brent Gandy

Will the shafts come in different lengths?

I sent you another PM

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## asa1485

He will get back to you as soon as he gets home from work.

I believe you will be able to get them in different lengths, but don't quote me on that.

He will be in touch.

You can also send an email to [email protected]


----------



## bcbow1971

Also call him or text him at the number posted on the website: http://www.smoothstability.com/tech.php 

Yes you can custom order lengths but I am not 100% sure of the minimum and or max lengths. 

I am super pumped to get mine next week!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man Jason, that thing looks absolutely beautiful, congrats on another product well done! One day I too shall be a High Roller! Congrats again on a seriously fine piece of craftsmanship, looks great:thumbs_up


----------



## lmason1471

I very interested I live in Hayesville N.C. and we are just starting are 3d shooting season. It will be starting at the end of January. I would not mind showing it of to all the bow hunters and shooters in our area. Thanks Scott Mason


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry I am so late guys. I just got home. Had to get some stuff made since I am not going to be there next week. To the question on the different lengths......we are going to cut them to whatever you order. They can be anyting you want. What we are going to use as a measurement is the actual shaft length. From end to end.


----------



## bcbow1971

Did u pick up the Orange SS yet? Just checking, while I am still cleaning up my drool from the HR!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I am sorry, but when I got out of work, they were closed. I got hosed by being stuck at work so late. Sorry man.


----------



## bcbow1971

Will u be able to pick it up before the ATA? No biggie I know ur working hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

Not sure if they are open on saturday. I will check buddy.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Great looking stab!*

I just wanted to say what others already have, the HR looks like a great stab. I will have to try one out down at the shop when things settle down for you. Who knows, I may have to jump from the BH class to comp class for leagues. Have fun at the show. I would love to go, just can't get the time away from school.


----------



## jfuller17

Nick me and Goldie are shooting in the morning around 10:00 if you got the time come play with us. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks for checking J!!! Have fun shooting tomorrow!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well looking at one more sell for you guys in the last two days I have had 3 guys shoot the SS so hoop you here from them thanks again


----------



## asa1485

Man is it going to be slow with everyone going to the ATA show. I may have to take up knitting.:tongue:


----------



## MICCOX

You are right it is going to be to quite a round here


----------



## asa1485

Man! You guys have got to check this guy out.


----------



## Madlaz

heck I promote smooth stability all I can Iam not on staff just an old archer that thinks this is best stab for any archer pro or beginner only product that actually works as advertised and I have tried a lot.


----------



## txarcher1

*Amazing Video*

I know people with all there senses about
them can't do that. Thats dedication.


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys Iwould like to say thanks for adding me as a new staff shooter I will keep permoting SS as I have this is a great team of people you have on or staff Mike


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Well guys Iwould like to say thanks for adding me as a new staff shooter I will keep permoting SS as I have this is a great team of people you have on or staff Mike


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well hope I get to meet a lot of you guys but living out west it mite be tough to do I am going to go to Paris TX for the ASA shoot my be some of you are going thanks for the warm wecome


----------



## MICCOX

Well it is just to quite where is is avery one


----------



## bcbow1971

getting ready for the ATA show and or being a lazy winter days....lol


----------



## asa1485

Had a 3D shoot today. Cold as scrap.

Had 98 shooters in hunter and finished 4th. Had it won but they had us shooting through a bunch of trash and clipped a sapling and cost me a zero.

Oh well. First time out for the SS on the 3D course. Got a lot of looks and questions.:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Good shooting Pete!


----------



## MICCOX

Hay Pete good sooting you will get them nect time


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Had a 3D shoot today. Cold as scrap.
> 
> Had 98 shooters in hunter and finished 4th. Had it won but they had us shooting through a bunch of trash and clipped a sapling and cost me a zero.
> 
> Oh well. First time out for the SS on the 3D course. Got a lot of looks and questions.:thumbs_up



Good shooting Pete....I guess you need to drag that Christmas tree out off the front porch and practice shooting through garbage...lol.....man sorry for the zero....I hate them myself!!! 

I am getting so excited, our first 3D is a week after I get home from the ATA....Hope that I get some practice between then and now. If I feel spunky I may even use the High Roller.....


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Great shooting Pete. I did not do as well. I punched my release on 1 target and got a 5 then I just absolutely stunk up the yardage on the majority of the shots. I have a lot of work to do before Gainesville.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks guys. They normally have us shoot through a bunch of stuff in the hunter class in this circuit. But , I mean it was just awful yesterday. Makes you want to change classes. I mean have you shoot through two saplings at 30 yards that are only about 6 inches a part just to get to the vitals. I should have just shot the target in the butt and took a 5.



I know what you mean Andy. My yardage was pretty on yesterday but I have a real bad habit of punching and doing a driveby. Where did you shoot? Swamp Fox?


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Yes, I went to Swamp Fox. I have heard about the Hunter class in that circuit.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well the first round is challenging getting back to judging yardage.....

Our first one is the 23rd and 24th....I just hope its not as cold as its been.....


----------



## asa1485

I always work on my yardage. Walking around the house, in the woods, and even in town. I take a range finder with me as much as possible and check my guesses against it.




By the way, It was cold as a well digger's







yesterday!


----------



## asa1485

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Yes, I went to Swamp Fox. I have heard about the Hunter class in that circuit.


I know. Nothing in the open at all. But it is challenging. Just hate breaking arrows because it is too rough.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> By the way, It was cold as a well digger's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday!


I know Pete, I know, I was 30 ft. up in a tree in 14 degree weather w/ winds over 15 mph, believe me it was cold. But it paid off, because I got me a doe!! 12 yard shot. First arrow was not perfect placement (my fault, not the bow or BH) & it hit her shoulder but dropped her on the spot; she would have probably died but she was flopping & bawling so I put a second arrow through her lungs & that was all she wrote. Nice 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 year old doe, the backstraps & tenderloins just about fell out! I can't wait to cook some up this week. I haven't yet got the pics off the camera but as soon as I do I'll get them posted.


----------



## trinity 1

is there an e-mail that i can send an resume to for staff positions this year or to file for next ? thank you


----------



## asa1485

trinity 1 said:


> is there an e-mail that i can send an resume to for staff positions this year or to file for next ? thank you


[email protected]

Or, you can pm Jason (jfuller17 here on AT with the info). He will be gone until next week. He is attending the ATA show.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon congrat on the doe bad shoots happen to the best of us but you could send me a staek or two


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I know Pete, I know, I was 30 ft. up in a tree in 14 degree weather w/ winds over 15 mph, believe me it was cold. But it paid off, because I got me a doe!! 12 yard shot. First arrow was not perfect placement (my fault, not the bow or BH) & it hit her shoulder but dropped her on the spot; she would have probably died but she was flopping & bawling so I put a second arrow through her lungs & that was all she wrote. Nice 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 year old doe, the backstraps & tenderloins just about fell out! I can't wait to cook some up this week. I haven't yet got the pics off the camera but as soon as I do I'll get them posted.


Congrats Bro!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Shooth Statbility belongs on the top


----------



## asa1485

Quiet, real quiet.


----------



## asa1485

Everyone gone to ATA and left little ole me here by myself.


----------



## MICCOX

HEY I konw how you feel I guss we will have to keep SS up on top


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top we go


----------



## alfabuck

Hey everyone sorry i havent been on for a while, i been so busy dealing with my new house purchase and work. I hope everyone is doing well and im still gonna be getting that stab Jay. Ill keep everyone updated on my progress with the upcoming 3d season. To the top for the top stabs in the biz!


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey gang just wanted to drop u a line and let everyone know that I met Jason at the ATA show and it was a pleasure!!! I got my High Roller from him and let me say you all, if even thinking about it, better get your order in. This thing is sweet!!!! I had to leave the ATA yesterday due to a family emergency and didn't even have time to see Jason again. I did show people the High Roller and let me tell you they all were just as impressed. Everything should be ok as long as the test tomorrow comes out ok. 

I did manage to shoot the High Roller some yesyerday and loved it!!!! More to come with pics!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Hope everything is OK Brian.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete. Well my wife has been having these pains on and off for a few months. Well while I was at the ATA show she started having these severe pains again. Well she is going through a few tests and right now I am waiting on her to get done a gull bladder test and I just hope that this gives us some resolution and find out what has been causing her pain.

I have shot the High Roller some and its sweet! I need to get my Vbar in and figure what rear length and weight I like. But as is its a winner!!! Even though I will still be shooting in the hunter class with my 12" SS the High Roller will be for fun shoots and indoor!

I will post pics soon as I can. I am gonna swap the raw alluminum for black ones soon as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I sure hope that everything comes out well with your wife Brian, I can imagine that its a very stressful time & I wish you all the best.

On another note, I'm jealous! I can't wait to see the pics of that High Roller & hear all about what I'm missing out on for the time being!! If that thing shoots half as good as how Steve describes it then I'd imagine its a real winner. How does it look on the Buck Commander?

How have the rest of you all been (even you Pete :shade:lol)? Have I told you guys lately that you all are awesome, couldn't ask for a better team:thumbs_up


SS to the top where it belongs!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Been doing fine Jon. Shooting a little and looking for work. Same o same o.

Talked to the big show off Jason last night. He has been getting to have a lot of fun. Maybe next year he will have a booth and we all can go.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

That would be fun, no doubt about that.


----------



## asa1485

Did you get your viper sight straightened out Jon?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I would be there with u all for sure....I sure hope they move it to Nashville, its a better location.....but Louisville has the best for it that I have ever seen. and Tons of parking. 

Either way I am sure J will have a booth cause I believe that this HR will bring SS to that higher level!!! and yes Jon this think looks sweet on my Buck Commander and works even better than it looks!!!


----------



## asa1485

Well you just did not get to see much did you?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Well you just did not get to see much did you?


Yes I seen alot of cool stuff.....that new Hoyt bow looks sweet!!! I was inside the show the whole day before helping setup. But your right but next year I will be there as well!!!


----------



## asa1485

You did not get to pick that up for me did you?


----------



## bcbow1971

No I left the day before they were there...sorry bro!!! I was looking forward to meeting them!! 

I did see him at the Outtech show and I also met a few before I left like Lee and Tiff and Roger Ragland. But not autographs.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

No Pete I have yet to send it off. I did talk to their customer service and they were more than helpful, great company. They told me it would cost approx $20 to $30 to have it fixed plus return shipping, which I think is very reasonable. What I did instead was get a $29.99 set of sights at the Archery Shop so I could keep hunting and then when my taxes come back I'm going to send it off.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brian have you got to shoot your HR much I cant whight tell mine gets here hope the wife is doing better


----------



## MICCOX

Good day SS team hope avery thang is good


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Good day SS team hope avery thang is good


Thanks. Hope you are having a good day as well.


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brian have you got to shoot your HR much I cant whight tell mine gets here hope the wife is doing better


My wife is feeling better today thanks.

Well I shot the HR just a few minutes ago and it is AWSOME!!! Only shot out to 40 yards and man the farther out I shot the better I got!! Switched back and forth with the 12" normal SS and still had steady aim but HR is better by far at steadiness but the 12" is no slouch itself!!!

More review to come


----------



## bcbow1971

One more


----------



## japple

that is a really good looking stab. they have any vbars to go with it?


----------



## asa1485

They were talking about using the standard bars for the vbars and adding the weights. I am sure that they will sell them in the HRs if you want them though.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I am waiting for my v bar block and going to use one of my regular bars. 

Heading off to shoot some at a place I have never been and show off the High Roller and then to see David Hale speak at a local church!!! and eat some wild game!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet Brian!!!


----------



## japple

they look very sweet.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Awesome Stab it will be a great seller. Congrats on the design


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain what size bar did you go with it looks like a 24'' am I right


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain what size bar did you go with it looks like a 24'' am I right


28" bar and heres more pics!!! Also here is my SS hat that David Hale signed for me tonight when he spoke at a local wild game dinner


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is my wife feeling good enough to shoot with me. She has an 8" SS on her bow and this is the first real time she has shot at 20 yards....this is not her best today but not bad!! She is going to be shooting 3D with me this year!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Brian!!! That set-up with the flames looks freaking sick!! That is awsome that your wife is shooting. I took Sara with me today and she shot a little as well. The hat is awsome as well! At least she has a good stab!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Brian.

Glad the wife feels ok.


----------



## dkoutdoors

hey brian stab looks great, and looks like your wife was shootin pretty good, great to see you guys shooting together


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Awsome Brian!!! That set-up with the flames looks freaking sick!! That is awsome that your wife is shooting. I took Sara with me today and she shot a little as well. The hat is awsome as well! At least she has a good stab!


Yeah I wouldnt have her shooting any junk stab!!! Only the best!!!




asa1485 said:


> Looking good Brian.
> 
> Glad the wife feels ok.


Well Ok for now!! Havent gotten any diagnosis yet. 



dkoutdoors said:


> hey brian stab looks great, and looks like your wife was shootin pretty good, great to see you guys shooting together


Yeah its nice!!!

Been getting alot of comments and PM's about the HR!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Jason just what to say high and hope you had fun at the ATA show Icant what to get the HR in my hands to show it off I have guys all read whating to shoot it Thanks again Mike


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys we belong on top


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning all!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning BRAIN


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Morning all!!!


Good Morning all. Brian how's your wife?


----------



## bcbow1971

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Good Morning all. Brian how's your wife?


She is doing better Andy, but still waiting on test results. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Brian!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain that looks great


----------



## ParadigmArchery

I had a nice chat with Jason at the ATA show, great guy with an awesome product......keep up the good work brother :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Here is Brians custom orange stabilizer for his Athens Buck Commander bow.


----------



## asa1485

Oh Lord, Here we go....................................................LOL






Looks good. They did a great job.


----------



## jfuller17

ParadigmArchery said:


> I had a nice chat with Jason at the ATA show, great guy with an awesome product......keep up the good work brother :thumbs_up


It was nice talking with you also man!


----------



## jfuller17

What do you think of that Pete? Will he like it? LOL


----------



## asa1485

I am sure he will. Can't wait for him to find out. You ought to hit him up with a text.

Then I know to stay off for a couple days........................


----------



## jfuller17

I just e-mailed him the pics.


----------



## asa1485

He hasn't been on much today. Has not responded to emails.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason that looks great Ithink Brain will like it a lot


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

Jason,

It was nice to meet you in Columbus. Looking forward to getting the HR. It looked good.


----------



## jfuller17

SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Jason,
> 
> It was nice to meet you in Columbus. Looking forward to getting the HR. It looked good.


Thanks Andy. I was nice talking to you as well. Now I have a face to go with the voice. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Looking good Brian!



That looks sweet Pete. 




jfuller17 said:


> Here is Brians custom orange stabilizer for his Athens Buck Commander bow.


Yeah looks great Jason making me drool over them!!!! You are the man Jason!!!



asa1485 said:


> He hasn't been on much today. Has not responded to emails.


Pete I did reply to your email I thought....well its a federal holiday and I'm off....LOL......grilling and shooting right now!!!!


----------



## dbuzz40

wow Jason, that orange stabilizer is sweet! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## bcbow1971

I bet that its going to even better in person!!!! Only wish I had it for this weekends 3D shoot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

dbuzz40 said:


> wow Jason, that orange stabilizer is sweet! Can't wait to get mine!


Should be ready for you when you come home next time from school man. Maybe even by this weekend.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey everyone this is what Sara posted on Facebook!!! Everyone please add there comment!! 


Smooth Stability is in need of all of you who own a Smooth Stability Stabilizer to take part in this poll.... I am wanting to know where you heard about Smooth Stability and why did you purchase one? Thanks in advance-- Sara 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=100000617021112&ref=nf


Also I added the orange SS on my profile so check it out!! 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?v=photos&ref=mf&id=100000528976674


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a few other test colors we tried.


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice looking colors Jason!!!


----------



## asa1485

They look really sweet.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey everyone this is what Sara posted on Facebook!!! Everyone please add there comment!!
> 
> 
> Smooth Stability is in need of all of you who own a Smooth Stability Stabilizer to take part in this poll.... I am wanting to know where you heard about Smooth Stability and why did you purchase one? Thanks in advance-- Sara
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=100000617021112&ref=nf
> 
> 
> Also I added the orange SS on my profile so check it out!!
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?v=photos&ref=mf&id=100000528976674


Do not have a Facebook account Brian.


----------



## asa1485

That blue would look good on my blue Hoyt X7


----------



## MICCOX

Jason the purple looks great I would like to see it in red


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Do not have a Facebook account Brian.


Cool I just started mine this past week.


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

whats up Pete!!! I am about to head home and shoot my bow before the rain comes in.


----------



## asa1485

Been out doing a little shooting myself. No rain scheduled here for a couple more days.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah well we are expected to get some rain late tonight and I am hoping cleared up by the weekend, our first 3D shoot.


----------



## asa1485

Think you will have your orange SS by then?


----------



## bcbow1971

I should Jason said he is mailing it today........I sure hope so because I dont play on using the HR on 3D right now.


----------



## asa1485

Maybe one day I will have one.


----------



## bcbow1971

U will Pete!!


----------



## asa1485

Not if I don't find a job. Just had to have text removed from the phone. My account does not have unlimited texting. Mu lose the net for a while also.



Your pic should be there by now bud.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man Jason, those colors are really really sweet, I bet they look really good in person. The HR looks really nice too, great job man, keep those ideas rollin'!

Hey Brian, your HR & orange disc both look really nice, you're gonna have everyone talking wherever you go shoot:thumbs_up How's your wife? Everything getting better, come back positive?

How you doin Pete?


----------



## asa1485

I woke up so the big man upstairs is a smiling on me Jon. You?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I woke up so the big man upstairs is a smiling on me Jon. You?


same here. Can't complain as I'm smellin' the tulips from the topside! Only bad thing is that bow season is now over, so I have to find something to occupy my time and attention until its light enough to shoot after work.


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, haven't checked in for a while, I am getting my new Judge in hopefully Thursday and can't wait to get it set-up and throw on the Stab and get to shooting it!!


----------



## asa1485

archeryhunterME said:


> hey guys, haven't checked in for a while, I am getting my new Judge in hopefully Thursday and can't wait to get it set-up and throw on the Stab and get to shooting it!!


Nothing like new toys!


----------



## archeryhunterME

asa1485 said:


> Nothing like new toys!


Im so excited!!:darkbeer: I can't wait to get it set-up and shooting, I will take some pics of it and post them up with the stab on there.


----------



## asa1485

Be sure to. Love eye candy.:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Cant wight to see the pics of your Judge I hope to get one soon


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Man Jason, those colors are really really sweet, I bet they look really good in person. The HR looks really nice too, great job man, keep those ideas rollin'!
> 
> Hey Brian, your HR & orange disc both look really nice, you're gonna have everyone talking wherever you go shoot:thumbs_up How's your wife? Everything getting better, come back positive?
> 
> How you doin Pete?


Jon my wife is doing better for now and still no test results as of this morning. 

Got our first shoot of the year Saturday and looking forward to it. It is going to be in the 60's here!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

check out this NE buck I got an email from today. 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056747034&postcount=6681


----------



## asa1485

Wow. Wish I could see something like that around here.


----------



## bcbow1971

no doubt


----------



## asa1485

bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, I haven't checked in in a little while and have missed NUMEROUS pages of you guys talking, I saw the new High Roller's and I was wondering if you guys could tell me about them? I wish I would have kept up on the thread more than I did


----------



## MICCOX

Just would like to let some of the SS team konw I have a AXCEL 3000 for sale with Sword scope and 4 power lens I am asking $300 just cend me a PM


----------



## bcbow1971

archeryhunterME said:


> hey guys, I haven't checked in in a little while and have missed NUMEROUS pages of you guys talking, I saw the new High Roller's and I was wondering if you guys could tell me about them? I wish I would have kept up on the thread more than I did


Hey bro it is a great target stabilizer!!! I have the second one ever produced and I am still messing with it and the more I shoot it the more I am impressed. Well to start it is a all carbon tube, similar to the original but larger diameter and stiffer, with super light weight inserts and on the end is a smaller hub ring and stackable 1oz weights. The standard is 3 weights but you can stack as many as your heart desires and the tube can be cut to any length you want. I chose 28" off Steve's prototype and I love that length. 

I am not a long stabilizer target shooter, more a hunter class and hunter, but man I may switch classes because this stabilizer takes what little wobble I had and stops it rock solid. My 12" SS still Outperforms any other short stabilizer and steady's my pins to just a little small circles and the High Roller makes that small little circles and turns them into tiny circles. 

I added a V-Bar the other day and waiting on my 6" tube to show up and for now I added a 7" old Doinker Hunter stabilizer and with it angled out and down it helped out but I think too much rear weight and I plan on adding the 6" SS tube and another set of the HR hub and weights when they are for sale individually soon. 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Whats the word fellas?

Putting SS back up top!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Orange sweet lookin SS came in the mail today!!!!! Will get some pics up as soon as I get a chance to take some pics!!! Wish it would stop raining!!!! Saturday is going to be muddy!!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

I'm trying to upload the photo's of the bow now, I am shooting it with the 8" and 12" rod put together and it is shooting awesome, I got the limbdriver put on, I didn't have a solid limb adapter so I jury rigged it and tied it to the top limb, put on my sight, eyed it close enough and shot it at 5 yards to make sure everything was ok, stepped back to 10 and left to right was dead on, moved the up and down on my sight a little, stepped back to 20 and the first 3 shots were all in the bullseye:darkbeer: This bow is awesome, I have only about 20 arrows through it but I can already tell I am going to love it!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Archeryhunter if you can find a 2 inch axl you can chang it out with the stock one and hock your limbdrive to it


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok here is the orange Smooth Stability on a 12" black tube on my Athens Buck Commander. Sorry its been raining so no good light. Also I showed my added V Bar setup and also my High Roller. Man this old 7" Doinker works but I know that the 6" SS tube and another High Roller hub and weight on the rear will be perfect....but will have to wait till extra parts are available.....thats the bad thing about getting a brand new item....everyone wants mine and I want more....LOL

Man that Spott Hogg looks out of place being all black....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain that bow looks great


----------



## bcbow1971

Great anodizing!!! I bet Andy will be lovin it as well!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain that bow looks great


Thanks and it shoots even better than it looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

How has the HR been working out Jason said my HR my be ready this weekend I cant wait


----------



## archeryhunterME

nice looking rig!:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

Looks sharp Brian. Now you need to get you an extra set of cams and have them anodized.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

bcbow1971 said:


> Great anodizing!!! I bet Andy will be lovin it as well!!!!


It looks good, that's for sure. I am wanting the HR more so then anything. 

Jason remember please don't send it to my SC address. After Sunday I will be in sunny California.


----------



## asa1485

Congrats on the new job Andy. Doesn't look like we are going to get to meet this weekend at Wateree.


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> How has the HR been working out Jason said my HR my be ready this weekend I cant wait


The HR IS SWEET!!!



asa1485 said:


> Looks sharp Brian. Now you need to get you an extra set of cams and have them anodized.


Yeah I may look into that and maybe the limb Pockets as well.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Brian that stab looks SICK!!!! I may have to see about a pink one for the Mrs. That Athens sure does look bad A bro.

How's the wife feeling? Everything getting better?

________________________________________________________

Hey Pete, have you been able to find a job yet buddy?


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning SS land hope avery thang is good


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Brian that stab looks SICK!!!! I may have to see about a pink one for the Mrs. That Athens sure does look bad A bro.
> 
> How's the wife feeling? Everything getting better?
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Hey Pete, have you been able to find a job yet buddy?


Wife doing better but not diagnosis yet  Hoping she feels good enough to shoot her first 3D shoot tomorrow!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Wife doing better but not diagnosis yet  Hoping she feels good enough to shoot her first 3D shoot tomorrow!!!


I hope she does and I hope you guys get some answers soon, waiting on the unknown is the worst. We're pullin for ya up here in IL brother!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I hope she does and I hope you guys get some answers soon, waiting on the unknown is the worst. We're pullin for ya up here in IL brother!


Thanks brother I appreciate it


----------



## asa1485

Down here also Brian.










Nothing yet Jon.


----------



## bcbow1971

Called shoot and they said they got 3" of rain yesterday so i will be wearing my Muck Boots!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Rained here yesterday and all night last night and supposed to be a 90% chance Sunday. Got a shoot Sunday!!

I actually shoot better in the rain but it just is no fun.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah the shoot I am hitting does it Saturday and Sunday....and they are calling for rain Sunday so I bet Saturday shoot will be packed.....I will be packing our stools.....LOL


----------



## asa1485

The one I am going to also does it both days but I promised to help out at the shop I shoot for . Picking up a little pocket cash.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Dang Pete, I hope you get one soon, I been keeping you in my thoughts.


If it makes you guys feel better, the weather here has been super crappy as well. Today makes a week straight of constant fog and we haven't seen blue sky in even longer. We haven't even had more than 300 to 500 yards of visibility in forever, starting to get old.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jon.





Yeah. I hate winter. The dull skies just puts you in a crappy mood.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the finished freestyle set-up by Smooth Stability. What do you guys think?


----------



## asa1485

I think I do not like you anymore







........................................................LOL Just kidding.


If it could not have looked anybetter before, it sure does now.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## japple

the only way to make that setup look better were if the weights were to match the color of your bow! nice job keep up the good work guys!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Looks great Jason, even for a Hoyt, lol j/k

It really does look awesome and the High Roller is definitely a winner, you guys hit a 10 on that stab:thumbs_up


----------



## tedlebo

Gee, thanks, Jason. Make the unemployed guy drool over these things. 

Ted


----------



## jfuller17

japple said:


> the only way to make that setup look better were if the weights were to match the color of your bow! nice job keep up the good work guys!


I thought about it, but I want people to see that I am using the "stock" set-up and not a special color. Thanks for the good word!


----------



## asa1485

Now you got to put it in the general area.:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Now for the custom side.......this is the weights and ends for a new staff shooter named Dustin Bussard. He is the captain of the archery team at Purdue Univeristy. He is a heck of a shooter and he has a sweet all black hoyt with red and black strings and a red knob kit on his sure-loc. I think this will look sweet on his bow!


----------



## japple

Hotttttt!!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Man can't wait for my black weights
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbuzz40

*Sweet!*

Hey jason that looks sweet man. I'm jacked to get home and check it out in person. It will look really nice on my bow!!


----------



## Maxtor

So, is that the longest they offer right now is a 12" and only black or camo?

Thanks


----------



## jfuller17

No we are getting ready to release our new freestyle bar called the "high roller"


----------



## dkoutdoors

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the finished freestyle set-up by Smooth Stability. What do you guys think?


That is awesome J you guys are on top of it for sure!


----------



## Maxtor

jfuller17 said:


> No we are getting ready to release our new freestyle bar called the "high roller"


 Thanks for the reply j, do you happen to have some sort of date time when this will happen? I'm possibly shopping for a new stab for my 3D rig. Thanks


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Now for the custom side.......this is the weights and ends for a new staff shooter named Dustin Bussard. He is the captain of the archery team at Purdue Univeristy. He is a heck of a shooter and he has a sweet all black hoyt with red and black strings and a red knob kit on his sure-loc. I think this will look sweet on his bow!


I know of another bow those will look good on.:wink::wink:


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> I know of another bow those will look good on.:wink::wink:


No they wouldnt look good on that bow Pete, nothing will. You better just sell it to me!:tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Maxtor said:


> Thanks for the reply j, do you happen to have some sort of date time when this will happen? I'm possibly shopping for a new stab for my 3D rig. Thanks


I am going to try and have them on the website by the end of the weekend. Check them out man.

Jason


----------



## Maxtor

jfuller17 said:


> I am going to try and have them on the website by the end of the weekend. Check them out man.
> 
> Jason


 Will do and thanks for the info! :wink:


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> No they wouldnt look good on that bow Pete, nothing will. You better just sell it to me!:tongue:


If I do not find a job soon, I am going to have to sell it to someone. You know you are first in line.:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> If I do not find a job soon, I am going to have to sell it to someone. You know you are first in line.:darkbeer:


I have mixed emotions about that statement Pete.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> I have mixed emotions about that statement Pete.


If I have to, I know what my emotions will be:cocktail::beer::beer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet Jason any word on when we may be able to order the indiviual hub and weights for the rear stabs? 

I think I am going to have to get me another 6" when I order those extra hubs and weights!!!!! Wanna be like u!!! LOL


Going to be showing off my orange SS tomorrow at first shoot of the year!!! Going to be bringing the HR as well!!!!! I know it will turn heads!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian everything will be available by the end of the weekend.:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor

So how do you determine how much weight you should have on the front of the stab? 

Does there seem to be a standard weight that most like? That way, if I order, I can get it close to right the first time


----------



## asa1485

Good luck tomorrow Brian.


----------



## asa1485

Maxtor said:


> So how do you determine how much weight you should have on the front of the stab?
> 
> Does there seem to be a standard weight that most like? That way, if I order, I can get it close to right the first time


Whatever you put on the main (front) bar you want to do double that for the side. Normally that is. Everyone is different.

So if you put 3ounces up front you want to put 6ounces on the side. But if you use two side bars, you can theoretically split that in half. Of course that depends on the weight of your sight and accessories.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Brian everything will be available by the end of the weekend.:thumbs_up


I am hoping you mean being able to buy extra parts so I can make a set of rears like you posted....I will have one 6" tube but I will need one more 6" tube and two hubs and 4 weights .......

I am thinking you meant my one set of black and 6" for now.....but if I can get extra hubs and weights that would be sweet but no hurry, get them HR's that are on order to these guys before the hunt me down and take mine....LOL!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

The "High Roller" is now up on the site and ready for sales!!!! Brian I will be PMing you.


----------



## MICCOX

Jason does that mean that mine will be shiping soon that would be great


----------



## jfuller17

Sure does Mike, it will be shipping next week.


----------



## MICCOX

That is great thanks Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Sure does Mike, it will be shipping next week.


Sweet PM'ed u back! I like that logo as well!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

The website looks great Jason! I also want to thank you for donating to the CP foundation, as someone who has seen this affect their family it means a lot, keep up the great work!:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor

Ordered my High Roller today :thumbs_up

Now let's see if the investment was worth it :wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

You will not be dissapointed!! Like I told u it Rocks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Shot my first 3D round with my Athens Buck Commander with my orange SS!!!! I had a lot of lookers at both the original SS and my High Roller!!! I think I placed in the top 5 but could have done more. The bow was dead on I just wasnt for the first shoot. Shot a 310 out of 360 and leader was a 320 when I left. A new course I never been to and I think stretched out yardage too far for first shoot. I look forward to going back there next month!!!

Wife shot her first 3D ever!!! She loved it and we only lost one arrow, mainly due to not wanting to hold people up. She had a good time and I look forward to many shoots together!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain it sounds like you had a great time for the first shoot of the year


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey any shoot I have fun, I am not the all competitive type.....I am all about the practice for fur!!! I find it better to concentrate while shooting and not worry too much if I mess up a little. 

Here is a few more pics


One is my wifes and mine grouping on a javelin. Another is Tammy's arrow slid in the crease....lucky it stayed...and another her first 12!!!!


----------



## japple

OK man not I am just getting jealous! I want to do some 3d!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah with all the targets being as far as they were I may as well have used my High Roller and shot Open.....LOL.....But I love the BH class too much....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Looks like you guys had a load of fun.

I saw plenty of arrows a couple weeks ago at out first shoot like that pink one up high. Also seem some just barely hanging in the stomach. Yardages were way off for a lot of people.

How many targets did you guys have?


----------



## bcbow1971

60 targets IBO rules but used the 12 ring instead of X......yeah them some tough arrows!!! only reason we lost the one is because we looked and it was in a cedar thicket and we had a groupd behind us we didnt want to hold up too long. Maybe someone will find it before next shoot.


----------



## asa1485

60? WOW. We normally use 30.

Circuit rules just changed and dropped it down to 25 to help clubs out. Because of the economy and a lot of people not traveling to the shoots , it is hard for them to keep good targets.


----------



## bcbow1971

30 sorry my brain is tired...long day and it was a lot of up and down walking


----------



## asa1485

You shot 10 up then. That is an excellent score. Most people are just trying to achieve even (300).


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome shooting guys! Looks like a blast! I wish there was some outdoor 3-D going on here!


----------



## asa1485

Going to one tomorrow. 90% chance of rain. I shoot better in the rain but man I do not like it.


----------



## MICCOX

Well good luck at the shoot just go have fun rain or shine fun is what it is about


----------



## asa1485

You know it.:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

good luck ASA take some pics


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> You shot 10 up then. That is an excellent score. Most people are just trying to achieve even (300).





asa1485 said:


> Going to one tomorrow. 90% chance of rain. I shoot better in the rain but man I do not like it.


Thanks Pete yeah I was happy I scored over 300 but I usually shoot around 330 or so. My shoot next week scores 14's but I never aim for them.....Good luck in the rain!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete hope the weather man is going to be worng and the sun will be shining on you for good luck


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I'm jealous of all you guys already getting on the 3D courses, I can't wait to go this summer. Good shooting Brian, that orange hub looks awesome:thumbs_up
Good luck Pete, knock 'em down! And try to stay dry.


----------



## archeryhunterME

hey guys, finally got some pics posted, I got it with the 12" rod, here is the link to the thread. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056793732&posted=1#post1056793732


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome man


----------



## MICCOX

Great looking JUDGE


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Going to one tomorrow. 90% chance of rain. I shoot better in the rain but man I do not like it.


Well Pete how was it.....or did u get washed away? 

Going to be 34 next week here....back to the chili shoots!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

thanks guys! I love the bow and with the SS, it holds rock steady! I can't wait for all this damn snow to dissapear so that I can get out and shoot it at some further distances:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Made it through part of the course and then the bottom fell out. Rained so hard you could nat see the targets. Waited for about an hour and it did not let up. Called it a day.

The shoots around here are really tough. They are either really small targets with ASA only rings stretched out to 40 yards which is the max for us or they have you shooting through some of the nastiest trash and brush you ever seen.

The funny thing is, the guys that shoot the local shoots always shoot around 20 up. Then when they do the same course as a state shoot, they shoot 20 to 30 points down. Same course, same targets, only difference is they bust up the groups or add people to your group. Makes you kind of wonder.:wink::wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

archeryhunterME said:


> thanks guys! I love the bow and with the SS, it holds rock steady! I can't wait for all this damn snow to dissapear so that I can get out and shoot it at some further distances:thumbs_up


The High Roller works even better!!!



asa1485 said:


> Made it through part of the course and then the bottom fell out. Rained so hard you could nat see the targets. Waited for about an hour and it did not let up. Called it a day.
> 
> The shoots around here are really tough. They are either really small targets with ASA only rings stretched out to 40 yards which is the max for us or they have you shooting through some of the nastiest trash and brush you ever seen.
> 
> The funny thing is, the guys that shoot the local shoots always shoot around 20 up. Then when they do the same course as a state shoot, they shoot 20 to 30 points down. Same course, same targets, only difference is they bust up the groups or add people to your group. Makes you kind of wonder.:wink::wink:


Hmmm seems like they have a wide line cutters....lol


----------



## asa1485

Real wide.:thumbs_up




If you really shoot up around here in the hunter class, people find it very hard to believe because the courses are very difficult.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds like there shooting telephone poles....lol

I shot one in S.C. back in 1999 and it was fun but hard. 

this last one said 35 yard max and it was maxed and maybe a little more on a few but no bloacked shot by trees, there were a few close but mainly walking up and down a lot of hills.


----------



## asa1485

I shoot mainly the North Carolina circuit because they are the closest . Max is 40 for hunter plus 3 yards. So technically they can put tem at 43. Have seen some stretched to almost 50. Some of the shots you have to stretch all the way out as far as you can just to get around trees. Had one last year where you had to almost lay flat on your back to get the shot through.


The one I went to yesterday is a SC shoot and they have two hunter classes.They are the ones with the three trunk shooters. 

Hunter novice maxes at 30 yards
Hunter unlimited maxes at 40 yards.


----------



## asa1485

I need your guys help with picking out string colors. Here is the link. Thanks

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056800029#post1056800029


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I need your guys help with picking out string colors. Here is the link. Thanks
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056800029#post1056800029


Done


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I need your guys help with picking out string colors. Here is the link. Thanks
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056800029#post1056800029


done as well


----------



## asa1485

Thanks guys.:thumbs_up:beer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

Hey ASA my father in law lives in Salsbury NC how far is that from you? I will be making a trip there this summer


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa1485 said:


> i need your guys help with picking out string colors. Here is the link. Thanks
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056800029#post1056800029


done


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> Hey ASA my father in law lives in Salsbury NC how far is that from you? I will be making a trip there this summer


Not sure . Never been there. Going by Mapquest about 3 hours away.


----------



## asa1485

Nite nite all.


----------



## MICCOX

Good night and back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Got my Athens Zen6 quiver yesterday. Man, it is the most awesome quiver that I've ever seen or held let alone owned. Its a solid piece of equipment that should last me forever. I love it & recommend it to everyone to at least give it a look. I love the fact that w/ this quiver, you never need a bow hook again and your arrows are right where you can get to them. I'm extremely impressed with this quiver!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Got my Athens Zen6 quiver yesterday. Man, it is the most awesome quiver that I've ever seen or held let alone owned. Its a solid piece of equipment that should last me forever. I love it & recommend it to everyone to at least give it a look. I love the fact that w/ this quiver, you never need a bow hook again and your arrows are right where you can get to them. I'm extremely impressed with this quiver!


That's great Jon. Always looking for new and better equipment.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a great team


----------



## asa1485

Back up to the top:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Well, I went back out after all of the rain and finished the shoot on Sunday. Still got caught in it and was soaking wet. So I left and went home. Was talking to the guy over the club that put on the shoot. Come to find out, I WON! Not an impressive score but what the heck. It was a tough shoot,small targets (toads, cobra snake,etc,,), long yardages for small targets (nothing under 30 yards),standing on the side of 45 degree angle hills, and so on.

If you would like you can check out the scores here. Hunter unlimited class 43 yard max.
http://www.sc-archery.com/2010 Scores/wat012310.htm

3D #1 win for Smooth Stability!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Well, I went back out after all of the rain and finished the shoot on Sunday. Still got caught in it and was soaking wet. So I left and went home. Was talking to the guy over the club that put on the shoot. Come to find out, I WON! Not an impressive score but what the heck. It was a tough shoot,small targets (toads, cobra snake,etc,,), long yardages for small targets (nothing under 30 yards),standing on the side of 45 degree angle hills, and so on.
> 
> If you would like you can check out the scores here. Hunter unlimited class 43 yard max.
> http://www.sc-archery.com/2010 Scores/wat012310.htm
> 
> 3D #1 win for Smooth Stability!!



GOOD SHOOTIN Pete.......Rain does stink, especially at a tough course


----------



## asa1485

Yes it does. But I still enjoy it because I am getting to shoot my bow and be with or making new friends.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

WAY TO GO PETE!!!!! Thats awesome shootin brother:thumbs_up I can't wait for our season to start. I've got my bow at the shop right now getting it ready and I'm having half a dozen CX Maxima 350's made. I'm envious Pete, I wish I was ready to shoot. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> WAY TO GO PETE!!!!! Thats awesome shootin brother:thumbs_up I can't wait for our season to start. I've got my bow at the shop right now getting it ready and I'm having half a dozen CX Maxima 350's made. I'm envious Pete, I wish I was ready to shoot. Keep up the awesome work!


Hey Jon are they the regular Maxima's? If so what length, I may have some 350's laying around you can have.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> WAY TO GO PETE!!!!! Thats awesome shootin brother:thumbs_up I can't wait for our season to start. I've got my bow at the shop right now getting it ready and I'm having half a dozen CX Maxima 350's made. I'm envious Pete, I wish I was ready to shoot. Keep up the awesome work!


Thanks Jon.

Never shot the Maximas but I have heard they are pretty good.

When does your area 3D start up?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Jon are they the regular Maxima's? If so what length, I may have some 350's laying around you can have.


I think they are going to be either 25" or 24", I left my bow at the shop last night about the time they were closing and he was going to get everything ready today. How long are yours? Maybe I can cut them down or something. I really appreciate that Brian, that very generous.



asa1485 said:


> Thanks Jon.
> 
> Never shot the Maximas but I have heard they are pretty good.
> 
> When does your area 3D start up?


I've never shot them either, a little lighter than I like my hunting arrow to be but I do have friends that hunt w/ them as well as shoot 3D and they really like them. I'm not really sure when it starts in our area but the guys at the shop were talking about going on a road trip & I am prolly going to go w/ them so I want to get set up now and start practicing so I'm ready to rock & roll when its time. I finally got my Viper sights sent off today. I'm pretty excited to get them fixed & sent back so I can get them on my bow. I haven't shot in over a week & I'm getting antsy!


----------



## bcbow1971

Jon they are 28" end to end of actual carbon so you have room to cut them down. They are used and shoot great, tough arrows. But they will be free for you if you still want them. I have 7 left. They are the regular not the maxima hunters. I also have about 8 or 9 of the Aramid Kevlar CX 350's I may be selling if you may be interested in them. They are heavier and good hunting arrow.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain if Jon does not want the 350 ARAMID I would be willing to buy them let me konw


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain if Jon does not want the 350 ARAMID I would be willing to buy them let me konw


OK I will wait for John's reply.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Carbon Express makes a nice arrow, has anyone shot the new line yet?


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain if Jon does not want the 350 ARAMID I would be willing to buy them let me konw


I believe Jon will be getting them, if he changes his mind I will let you know.

Brian


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain thanks just let me konw


----------



## Maxtor

Somebody got a new toy in the mail today....... :wink:

Got my 28" High Roller today and can't wait to shoot with it


----------



## asa1485

Maxtor said:


> Somebody got a new toy in the mail today....... :wink:
> 
> Got my 28" High Roller today and can't wait to shoot with it


:angry::angry:







Show off!!!.................................LOL




Just kidding bud. Be sure to include a full review with plenty of photos.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

I was thing mine would be here by to day still whating for the HR to hit my door step may be to moning we will see


----------



## bcbow1971

Maxtor said:


> Somebody got a new toy in the mail today....... :wink:
> 
> Got my 28" High Roller today and can't wait to shoot with it


You will love it!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

i have a High Roller being hand delivered by the man hisself, MR. Fuller, I cant wait to see it, I was gonna shoot hunter class but now Have decided to stay in open class


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> i have a High Roller being hand delivered by the man hisself, MR. Fuller, I cant wait to see it, I was gonna shoot hunter class but now Have decided to stay in open class


I have come to the distinct realization that I do not like any of you guys:angry::angry:..............................................LOL




Just kidding. Sweet deal. You going to be putting it on an APA?


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> i have a High Roller being hand delivered by the man hisself, MR. Fuller, I cant wait to see it, I was gonna shoot hunter class but now Have decided to stay in open class


You will not be disappointed Dennis!!! Oh and by the way you will give Jason a bigger head than he already has by calling him Mr. Fuller.....lol......



asa1485 said:


> I have come to the distinct realization that I do not like any of you guys:angry::angry:..............................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Sweet deal. You going to be putting it on an APA?


But Pete we still Love u.....lol.........One day you will be rolling big time like us High rollers.....Hey maybe we can start a High Roller club......

Oh wait done!!! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=276


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> You will not be disappointed Dennis!!! Oh and by the way you will give Jason a bigger head than he already has by calling him Mr. Fuller.....lol......
> 
> 
> 
> But Pete we still Love u.....lol.........One day you will be rolling big time like us High rollers.....Hey maybe we can start a High Roller club......
> 
> Oh wait done!!! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=276


I joined even though it will be a while before I am able to get one. I just gotta look at the pics!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey its open to all that love them and or have them.


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa1485 said:


> I have come to the distinct realization that I do not like any of you guys:angry::angry:..............................................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Sweet deal. You going to be putting it on an APA?


nope I am a proud owner of a Hoyt Vulcan, got it new in the box, You cant go wrong with a Hoyt.
How many bows you own ASA?


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> nope I am a proud owner of a Hoyt Vulcan, got it new in the box, You cant go wrong with a Hoyt.
> How many bows you own ASA?


14 right now. Fixing to let a few go.


----------



## bcbow1971

U need to open a bow shop....lol

I have two of my own and one for the wife....


----------



## asa1485

Was not even counting the wife's.:wink:



I would love to. But , do you have any idea how much that would cost?

I have to drive 2 hours to get anything done. That is why I started learning to do it myself.:thumbs_up


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa1485 said:


> 14 right now. Fixing to let a few go.


Are u serious? 14  what all do you have? Yep u need to open your own shop start small and let it grow.


----------



## asa1485

Yep. 

Hoyts
Alpines
Bowtechs
Indian archery 
Bear


----------



## asa1485

Thinking of open a little thing like tuning and bow repair. Learning how to make strings now. Sell some of the ones I do not want (how do you decide) and maybe sell some for other people for a small commision.


----------



## asa1485

We already know where the technology comes from. This was the crew in the loading area at the ATA show packing up.


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I didnt know you were there? LOL


----------



## dkoutdoors

I would like to thank Mr. Fuller, He hand delivered my High Roller today, I got to the shop and started shooting with it and it was amazing, the pin just floated really slow allowing for an awesome shot, Thanks Jason for yet another outstanding product from SS:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

dkoutdoors said:


> I would like to thank Mr. Fuller, He hand delivered my High Roller today, I got to the shop and started shooting with it and it was amazing, the pin just floated really slow allowing for an awesome shot, Thanks Jason for yet another outstanding product from SS:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Yada yada yada.......................................LOL. That's great. I believe these stabs are going to be very popular.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete I didnt know you were there? LOL


I have eyes everywhere.


----------



## MICCOX

Up for the night and still whaching for my HR may be in the morning


----------



## asa1485

Nope! I robbed the truck........................................LOL. Don't you just hate the suspense.


----------



## MICCOX

It is like whating for x-max and I hate that


----------



## asa1485

I know. It sucks, but well worth the wait.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

GOOD MORNING avery one


----------



## dkoutdoors

heres my 3-D rig


----------



## jfuller17

Looks sweet man!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I owe it all to you J, thanks a million, This High Roller absolutely works better than any stab I have ever shot and I have shot alot of them, Pin just sits there with very little movement


----------



## MICCOX

You konw it is hard to wait on a great product but well worth the wait


----------



## asa1485

Looks good Dennis:thumbs_up:


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning SS land form sowny COLORADO


----------



## dkoutdoors

asa1485 said:


> Looks good Dennis:thumbs_up:


yhanks man, this thing holds so steady, I will have my new sword titan sight with 4X lens this week and should be set.


----------



## bcbow1971

dkoutdoors said:


> heres my 3-D rig


Good lookin rig Dennis!!!!


----------



## Maxtor

Finally got to shoot with my new High Roller today and I love it. Made a huge difference and looks good with on my 3D rig. Had some other folks checking it out and now looking at ordering one :wink:

And since Jason likes blue so much :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Looks really sharp. What length did you get?


----------



## Maxtor

I went with a 28"


----------



## asa1485

Cool. That is about what I thought. I normally shoot a 24. Looks good though:thumbs_up:tongue::tongue:


----------



## jfuller17

Maxtor said:


> Finally got to shoot with my new High Roller today and I love it. Made a huge difference and looks good with on my 3D rig. Had some other folks checking it out and now looking at ordering one :wink:
> 
> And since Jason likes blue so much :thumbs_up



Awsome!!! That bow looks freakin sweeeeeettt!!!! I am glad you like it. Did you play with any of the weights yet?


----------



## Maxtor

by "play with the weights", do you mean take one off or something?

I just screwed that baby on my bow and shot until my shoulders burned.......lol


----------



## asa1485

Yep. Adding, removing weights to the front or vbars to get the balance just right.


----------



## jfuller17

Maxtor said:


> by "play with the weights", do you mean take one off or something?
> 
> I just screwed that baby on my bow and shot until my shoulders burned.......lol


Yeah I just wondered if you took a ring off and played with yet. Either way man. I am glad you like it.


----------



## Maxtor

In that case, nope. Seem to feel just nice the way it was so I left it all alone


----------



## MICCOX

It sounds like avert one is going with the 28" bar I will stay with my 20" and my be a 18" later


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcbow1971

Ttt


----------



## asa1485

Come on spring time. This weather sucks!!


----------



## Maxtor

I don't mind, got another indoor 3D shoot tomorrow night and another one Saturday. Then we have our outdoor 3D season starting in a couple weeks


----------



## jfuller17

Maxtor said:


> I don't mind, got another indoor 3D shoot tomorrow night and another one Saturday. Then we have our outdoor 3D season starting in a couple weeks


Must be nice!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

+1 on all that good indoors and yes I am jealous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkoutdoors

gotta love letting the arrows fly


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## asa1485

Ever wonder what Jason was doing before he was building stabilizers?


----------



## bcbow1971

Just wonder what his work is doing to him.......keeping him busy!!! 

I am sending off my Black High Roller weights and my Orange SS weight to the engraver to have them engraved......cant wait to see them.......ALSO I am sending some sample Carbon Creation Grips to him to try to engrave on them as well.......


MY PSE Omen will be delivered by the little brown truck today. They fixed the cam bearing and slapped a set of 50# limbs on it for me with new set of strings......Great CS!!!


----------



## asa1485

You been busy.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

I have been off work some for my wife, who is feeling better. I am hoping that this engraver does as good a job as Steve says and if so I know that Jason and him may have a huge hit!!!


----------



## asa1485

Glad to hear she is felling better.:thumbs_up


----------



## dbuzz40

*High Roller*

I finally got my high roller on Saturday and absolutely love it. I played with the weights a little but but still prefer the 3 weights on the end. Holds great and the side to side stability the high roller offers is unlike anything I've shot before. Shot my best score yesterday and am looking to improve that this afternoon! Thanks Jason for a great product!


----------



## bcbow1971

what length did u get?

Congrats!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Excellent and congrats on your purchase.



Photos man, photos.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top


----------



## MICCOX

It is quite Ithank avery one is busy working or out shooting the High Rollers just hope that avery one is doing ok


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey I am looking for a few more guys that wanna go in on a lease with me here in Western KY.....Link to my other post!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132917


----------



## asa1485

Stabilizer help
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133003


----------



## bcbow1971

done!!!


----------



## asa1485

Wow, where is everybody?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete I was thing the same thing the last two days it has been to quite


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys? Well, I didn't get the answer from the Dr. I thought I would about a prosthesis but I think we have come up with a better solution. I have enough shoulder movement and control that I will have it taken off at the elbow and then not need a prosthetic limb or loose my arm at the shoulder! I'm pretty stoked, I've been on youtube watching guys play guitar w/ only a partial arm like I'm going to have and I'm ecstatic. Its been over 4 years since I've been able to take part in my life's biggest passion (yes, its not archery related, lol), playing music. I am ready to do the surgery ASAP now so I can get back to healing & playing sooner. This is the longest period of time I've ever went w/out playing since I started in the 4th grade. Well, supper time, be back later on!


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats Jon I am so happy for you and look forward to seeing that video that you will make for us!!! Keep us informed and my family and church will continue to pray for you!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Congrats Jon I am so happy for you and look forward to seeing that video that you will make for us!!! Keep us informed and my family and church will continue to pray for you!!!


+1 Glad to hear that Jon. When is all of this going to happen?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> +1 Glad to hear that Jon. When is all of this going to happen?


Not sure yet, sometime this spring. Gotta let my Dr.s do their planning & stuff. I'm supposed to call back in 3 weeks or so and see what they've figured out as to when they can do it. I wanna get it done ASAP so I can get back behind a guitar.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

got my first chance to shoot with the HR tonight after league. Jason was nice enough to let me shoot his pretty blue bow. Not only does the bow shoot great but the HR settles the bow better than anything I have ever used. I then tried it on my bow and after the five warm up shots I sot the first end at 25 an 4 x. I am gonna wish I never picked it up. Nice job Jason and what a great product you have!


----------



## jfuller17

Nick your PSE feels dang good with the HR on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Jon! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Choices, Choice!!!*

Now I have to make the choice to jump into the open class or to stay put in the BH. That stab sure does make the bow rock solid with little or no pin movement.


----------



## asa1485

Another guy looking for help. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133337



Jeezzzz. Everyone out playing with their little HRs and I am stuck in the office working. You guys ought to be ashamed! LOL:wink::wink:


----------



## asa1485

What happened to the duck on the vbar Jason?


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Now I have to make the choice to jump into the open class or to stay put in the BH. That stab sure does make the bow rock solid with little or no pin movement.


Well if you are going to shoot like you did tonight, then stay in the bow hunter class!!


----------



## jfuller17

asa1485 said:


> What happened to the duck on the vbar Jason?


He is back on there Pete. I tried with out him and sucked. He is back! Although tonight I tried a 28" bar with no side bars and shot ok.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> He is back on there Pete. I tried with out him and sucked. He is back! Although tonight I tried a 28" bar with no side bars and shot ok.


Thought I wasn't paying attention didn't you.:wink::wink:

I should have been a lawyer.:mg:


----------



## jfuller17

Pete I know better then that! You cant get anything by you buddy. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*Still work to do!*

I still need to do a lot of work on the mental side of shooting. That last arrow really got me and it showed. 10 ends in a row with nothing but 5's and the last arrow of the night flies out into the 4. Disappointing but as a whole, I have seen great improvements already.


I did miss the duck tonight too, I really need to get myself a mascot as well as some of that good luck hoyt dust you gave me, that stuff really works!


----------



## bcbow1971

I tried my HR on my Omen and found it to bee a little too long for it......and when I put the 8" back on my Omen man that thing was like it used to be......balanced!!!! 50# and still throwing 330grains at 300fps.....crazy!!!! 

the 28" HR has its home on my Athens!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> I still need to do a lot of work on the mental side of shooting. That last arrow really got me and it showed. 10 ends in a row with nothing but 5's and the last arrow of the night flies out into the 4. Disappointing but as a whole, I have seen great improvements already.
> 
> 
> I did miss the duck tonight too, I really need to get myself a mascot as well as some of that good luck hoyt dust you gave me, that stuff really works!


Well Jonezie that is why we are not Pro Shooters....lol.....its a mental game and us SS guys are half mental anyways....so u fit right in....

Pete just learned how to control his meds....thats why he is a beast on the targets!!!


----------



## asa1485

Jason, you might be able to help this guy out.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133214


All you other guys I am not talking to with your little toys (just kidding) can check it out also.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Jonezie that is why we are not Pro Shooters....lol.....its a mental game and us SS guys are half mental anyways....so u fit right in....
> 
> Pete just learned how to control his meds....thats why he is a beast on the targets!!!


Still working to get that balance just right Brian. LOl


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> I still need to do a lot of work on the mental side of shooting. That last arrow really got me and it showed. 10 ends in a row with nothing but 5's and the last arrow of the night flies out into the 4. Disappointing but as a whole, I have seen great improvements already.
> 
> 
> I did miss the duck tonight too, I really need to get myself a mascot as well as some of that good luck hoyt dust you gave me, that stuff really works!


Hey JoneZ, if you are into reading, find yourself a book by Troy Basham. It deals with the mental aspect of sports.

Or, if you would like, I can make you a copy of his CDs.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Hey JoneZ, if you are into reading, find yourself a book by Troy Basham. It deals with the mental aspect of sports.
> 
> Or, if you would like, I can make you a copy of his CDs.


Wheres my CD's......and by the way I need some of the meds Pete.....lol


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Wheres my CD's......and by the way I need some of the meds Pete.....lol


Shoot me a pm with your address.


----------



## JONEZ24

*definitely mental*

I thought I would just have my shrink work it out for me but I am already paying him overtime for my other problems......I will take any help I can get for sure, I shot spots a long time ago and developed a mean case of target panic. Something with that dot just scares me. I am trying to get into the back tension with mixed results but I have noticed that I am better able to settle the pin on the x and hold it there. If it were easy it wouldn't be any fun!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Shoot me a pm with your address.


Boy with everything I sent you u lost my addie....lol I c where I sit on your buddy list....lol

Gottcha on the way!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> I thought I would just have my shrink work it out for me but I am already paying him overtime for my other problems......I will take any help I can get for sure, I shot spots a long time ago and developed a mean case of target panic. Something with that dot just scares me. I am trying to get into the back tension with mixed results but I have noticed that I am better able to settle the pin on the x and hold it there. If it were easy it wouldn't be any fun!


Shoot me your email and address and I will get it to you. Trying to figure out how to do it by email.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Boy with everything I sent you u lost my addie....lol I c where I sit on your buddy list....lol
> 
> Gottcha on the way!!!!:darkbeer:


Now Now.


----------



## JONEZ24

*sending through email*

If you have a CD, you should be able to copy it directly to your computer and then send it as an attachment. If the file sizes are too large, you could try to save each individual track of the CD and send a couple at a time through email.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top guys


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt Pete they are coming through just fine!! Thanks


----------



## asa1485

They playing?


----------



## bcbow1971

yup


----------



## JONEZ24

*wrist sling*

Hey Jason, I think I have the wrist sling thing down and I am gonna try and get a hold of some orange that matches your strings. When I get it do you want your sling to be more blue or more orange. I could see this becoming addicting. I will probably make several of them for myself as well as my entire family who shoots.


----------



## jfuller17

Lets go orange buddy.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason did you get my MP


----------



## jfuller17

Sure did buddy. Sounds great man.


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks Jason


----------



## JONEZ24

*Orange with blue accents*

I will go orange with blue accents. I made an awesome black and pink for my moms new blacked out Vicxen. I just need to find the leather to finish it off!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

TTT, where SS should be!:darkbeer:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Should have never tried it!*

Well I did it, I ordered the HR from Jason today, I shot with Jason's this morning and I shot so well I went ahead and told him to make me one. This thing is sweet, pins do not move at all and it is so easy to get it to settle right on the x. Now I can't wait to get it and get ready for the 3D season!


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool cant wait to see the pics of it on that PSE!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Completed wrist straps*

So I followed a thread here on AT and began making wrist straps for my family and I am really starting to like it. I need to get a larger sample of colors so that I can customize more. Here are some examples of what I have made so far, let me know what you think. 

The first is the red and black snake braid on my PSE. The second is a black and pink snake braid on my mom's new Hoyt Vixen. And the last is my wifes first attempt at a sling. For her's she braided the sling, switched knots in the middle and then went back to the braid (all one piece). Not to bad for the first attempts, I hope to get better and to come up with some new designs to really complete our bows.


----------



## MICCOX

Say the slings look good what colors do you have


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good Nick!


----------



## JONEZ24

*limited right now*

I don't have many colors right now but I am getting more all the time. I have black pink imperial red and royal blue. I am getting green, yellow, and orange next but I am looking for ideas on color combos. I will start to work on hunting colors in the summer.


----------



## asa1485

Man, go away for a day and you guys get busy.:wink:











The slings look good Nick.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Slings look really good


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

back to the front page!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## asa1485

Well, got the colors for the Bowtech. What do you guys think?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056948151#post1056948151


----------



## dbuzz40

*High Roller*

Hey guys here is this picture of my new smooth stability with the red weights.


----------



## MICCOX

That does look good with the red


----------



## dbuzz40

thank you very much! i think so too


----------



## JONEZ24

*Love the look*

I love the look of the black and red of your bow. I really think you need a nice red and black snake braid sling for that thing, I might have to make you one and get it to you!


----------



## kship616

Just got a 28 inch HighRoller, identical to the red one above except in black, and absolutely love it! Would recommend it to anyone looking for a great stabilizer.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Got mine ordered*

I ordered the all black 28" HR as well. I shot Jason's at the local range and they are the real deal! Can't wait to get it and start to get ready for 3D season!


----------



## dbuzz40

Hey nick i could probably go for one of those wrist slings. I'll be workin at the bow shop on Saturday the 27th. whats the possibility of you havin one for me by then? and how much are they going for?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good chance!*

I can definitely have it done for you. In the next couple of days I will be ordering some more paracord. The big question is what are you looking for? Do you want it red and black? If so, do you want it to be more red than black or more black than red? The one for my bow is more black than red but I made the same sling in opposite coloration for my dad and it looks good. Let me know and I will get it done for you!


----------



## dbuzz40

*sling*

nick i think i want the sling to be more red than black. do you have any pics of yours that you could post or send to my email? or your dad's?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Slings*

This is a picture of mine on my bow madness. I used 3 strands red and one strand black for the main sling, for the cobra weave I used black with a red spine.










The other is for my dad, it is 3 strands black and 1 strand red for the main sling with all red with a black spine for the cobra weave.


----------



## asa1485

dbuzz40 said:


> Hey guys here is this picture of my new smooth stability with the red weights.


Man that looks good.:thumbs_up:tongue::tongue:


----------



## asa1485

kship616 said:


> Just got a 28 inch HighRoller, identical to the red one above except in black, and absolutely love it! Would recommend it to anyone looking for a great stabilizer.


Post up some pics bud.:tongue:


----------



## JONEZ24

*could make one custom!*

I could make one with the main sling like mine with the cobra weave like my dads, that would definitely be more red than black.


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! The red looks frickin a awsome!


----------



## JONEZ24

*how did the shoot go*

How was Anderson today, did you guys do any good down there?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Orange on the way*

I ordered the orange cord for yours Jason. As soon as I get it, I will get yours made, I need to make Dustin one as well. This might get to be a little time consuming!


----------



## dbuzz40

*Sling*

Hey Nick i really like yours. That's definitely the one I'm looking for. Like i said, I'll be home next weekend the 20th! So hopefully we can meet up sometime that weekend. Let me know how much I'll owe you.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick I would take a all red one if you would not mind just let me no and i wiil send you the money Thanks buddy


----------



## JONEZ24

*let me know*

I want to be sure but you want it completely red, sling and cobra weave done only in red? I think I have enough red to get it done in the next couple of days. I am waiting for the rest of my orders to do some others.


----------



## JONEZ24

*waiting on the black*



dbuzz40 said:


> Hey Nick i really like yours. That's definitely the one I'm looking for. Like i said, I'll be home next weekend the 20th! So hopefully we can meet up sometime that weekend. Let me know how much I'll owe you.


Dustin, I am hoping I can get it done by the 20th, I am out of black and need to get my order in before I can get it done. I will let you know


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Dustin, I am hoping I can get it done by the 20th, I am out of black and need to get my order in before I can get it done. I will let you know


Making them is fun, I made braclets while I was in Iraq. Super easy and sell pretty good, just the shipping cost is a little high or I would keep making braclets. However you may have got me interested in starting back.....I still have about 1/4 spool of green 550 Cord.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man, my internet goes down over the weekend & I miss out on some really cool pics! Everything looks good guys, some sweet rigs:thumbs_up

SS to the top!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Yes Iwould like one in sold red just let me konw


----------



## JONEZ24

*Will do*

I will try to get to it tonight if I get the time and if I have enough material!


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks buddy let me konw how much


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good/bad news*



MICCOX said:


> Thanks buddy let me konw how much


Good news, I am more than half done with your sling. Bad news is that I ran out of red before the cobra weave. I will put in an order for more but it may take a few days to get it. I will let you know when I get it in! Here is the pick of the sling so far! What I do need to know is how long you want the thick portion of the sling to be, I have made them from 5-8 inches in total. I can get the rest of it prepped now to be ready for the next step.


----------



## MICCOX

How about 7" on the thick portion and that will work fine


----------



## JONEZ24

*Read your mind*

I must have read your mind because I set it up for 7" and just for giggles I tried a different pattern and it looks good, what do you think?


----------



## asa1485

Nick, I asked Brian to send you the Troy attachment because for some reason you are not getting it when I send it. Did you get it yet?


----------



## bcbow1971

Check these out


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Check these out


WOW! Those look awesome!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks John I cant wait till they get in my hands.....there in AZ right now.....lol


----------



## asa1485

Look great Brian. What about the orange?


----------



## bcbow1971

There was a issue with the alignment and the pics of that may be delayed a while till it get corrected.....what I did see it will be outstanding!!! He will be doing the grips tonight!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick that red & back look good togather if you have enough just finsh it out


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain thet is cool did Steve guy in AZ do it for you


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> There was a issue with the alignment and the pics of that may be delayed a while till it get corrected.....what I did see it will be outstanding!!! He will be doing the grips tonight!!!


Wow, just got it and now you have to wait on it again. Almost like a bad omen.


Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## MICCOX

What was the cost to have them done


----------



## kship616

He's some pics of my 28 inch High Roller with black weights.


----------



## MICCOX

The High Rollers are looking good and they are poping up all over that is great


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Wow, just got it and now you have to wait on it again. Almost like a bad omen.
> 
> 
> Hope you don't have to wait too long.


Well it is on a test run and the machine was not fully calibrated to the dimensions. The wait will be worth it trust me!!! he completed the first rub but we are going to do another run to get a perfect run so we can post pics and set a price.



MICCOX said:


> What was the cost to have them done


Price is not set yet, but he is super cheap and a great guy!!! More details to come.



kship616 said:


> He's some pics of my 28 inch High Roller with black weights.


Good looking setup.....shoots even better than it looks I bet!!!



MICCOX said:


> The High Rollers are looking good and they are poping up all over that is great


YES they are!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for a great team


----------



## asa1485

Raining again!


----------



## bcbow1971

Raining here as well......just in the solid tense......6+"s and still coming down....

Sorry for bad pisture but lets just say whiteout


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its sunny as all get out here, sorry guys.

We do have a nice bit of snow on the ground and supposed to get more later but as for now its really nice out, although really cold. It was 9 when I got up this morning.


----------



## bcbow1971

more pic


----------



## asa1485

I like snow better than I like rain. At least I can shoot in the snow.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I like snow better than I like rain. At least I can shoot in the snow.:wink:


Shootin that M60 tank......in my pic aiming close to my black Blazer


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Shootin that M60 tank......in my pic aiming close to my black Blazer


Looks like it might clear it. Although the shock wave as it goes by is a different story.


----------



## bcbow1971

That is a picture from my building at work. The tank that all new recruits see on the way into the Army here at Ft Knox


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

to the top of page 1!


----------



## MICCOX

We br long on thr top so lets take it there


----------



## MICCOX

:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Look what the engraver did for my grips....maybe something to think about to the tubes......


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Those are really sweet Brian!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Very nice:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet man!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain they look great


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Engraving on Smooth Stability Stabilizers: Engraving ($10) + Shipping
That is For:
SS Regular Weight Outside Rim $10.00	
SS Regular Weight Face $10.00	
High Roller Outside Rim $10.00	
High Roller Face $10.00
If you order a Smooth Stability Stabilizer new and want custom engraving it will be available but you will have to talk to Smooth Stability, Jason or Sara, personally about that at the time of ordering. If ordering in the next few days, please contact me and ask about the details, since this is so new if you cant get a hold of SS. 
Smooth Stability
[email protected]
http://www.smoothstability.com/tech.php

This includes any logo or picture that he may have on file or you can send, with permission, in Vector Format. Any unusable picture format may encounter an extra charge. Any questions about picture format or if it is usable please email it to [email protected] and have him look at the picture for clarification. 

If you want just a name then there is no extra charge. 

All the Smooth Stability Logos and High Roller Logos are available already at the engraver. 
I have nothing to do with the engraving company but I can help you with any info you may have. 
If you have a Stabilizer already all you have to do is contact Smooth Stability and or John Johnson and send them your stuff and he will get it turned around quickly. 
Engrave U
John Johnson
1101 E Beverly Lane
Phoenix, AZ 85022
602-380-6952
[email protected]


----------



## asa1485

Sweet:shade:


----------



## asa1485

A little bored today:shade:


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good Pete. Did you ever find you a bow yet?


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Jason. Was bored and playing around.

Not yet. Had to put things on hold. 


You find that adjustable V bar?:shade:


----------



## jfuller17

No but I took a old hostage rest and took the bracket off and used it to make a counter balance tonight. It seemed to help the side to side a little in the garage. I will know more tomarrow at the range. I will put a pic up in a sec.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the pic. Kinda crappy pic. It off my phone.


----------



## asa1485

Looks good. I was going to say that most of the makers make an offset bracket that will do the same thing. But why spend money when you can make one.

You didn't like the vbar?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Another smooth stability fan*

So the Thursday night league at Borkholder Archery is filling up fast with guys shooting the SS stabilizer. I have seen improvements in all of their shooting. My dad is usually a mid 290s shooter with his hunting rig but tonight he shoot a SS stab, I think in 8" with 8 ounce on his alpha max and shot a 299. Threw one out in the 10th end I think. He now is looking for the money to buy it, he is sold on it. I shot ok with my 12", 297 with 33x. Still chasing the 300 but it will come some day.

I did shoot the HR some more tonight after the league round and I am amazed every time I pick it up.


----------



## asa1485

Excellent shooting guys.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting! Love to see S.S. kicking tail! Pete I do like the sidebars but you know me I am a constant tinkier. I love to play with stuff and see what I can do.


----------



## asa1485

You and me both. Constantly changing things.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> No but I took a old hostage rest and took the bracket off and used it to make a counter balance tonight. It seemed to help the side to side a little in the garage. I will know more tomarrow at the range. I will put a pic up in a sec.


I got this one from LAS and love the adjustability!!


----------



## jfuller17

Brian, that is my next purchase. I love the looks and it is pretty light as well. I have looked at a lot of them and that is the one I seattled on.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah for the price and adjustability I dont think there is any question. I Dont even use the chrome bolt, I have it attached between the string stop and the bow on the back side of the bow beacuse of the QD.....plus it allows me to still use my 12" for the BH class.


----------



## asa1485

That is the one I use when I use one.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

You guys are killing me! I can't wait to have the cash to get me a target bow, but I'm loving my 12" hunting stab for 3D. My Athens is shooting great. Shooting a 330grn total weight CX Maxima 350 out of my Accomplice & I'm getting 286 fps w/ a 26" draw. Anyhow, great shooting to all you target guys!!


----------



## jfuller17

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shot a 300 50x today!!!! I finally got the 300. I was nervous the last round but went out with a 25 5x on the 12th round. I am very happy. The counter weight worked awsome!


----------



## bcbow1971

Congrats boss!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JONEZ24

bcbow1971 said:


> I got this one from LAS and love the adjustability!!


I have one that I ordered just sitting around until I decide what I want to do with my bow. If you want Jason, I will bring it down to the shop so you can try it out. Maybe then you can make a better decision about buying it or not!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shot a 300 50x today!!!! I finally got the 300. I was nervous the last round but went out with a 25 5x on the 12th round. I am very happy. The counter weight worked awsome!


Man, where are the pics!!?





Great shooting. That last shot is always the nervous one.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Way to go boss, great shooting!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

More Snow! And cold as crap. For us that is.


----------



## asa1485

Still coming down. Going to be doing a tournament tomorrow if I can get out. Never shot a tournament in the snow. Can't wait.






Was out doing a little porch shooting and snapped a couple pics for you.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete if you shoot the opne class the sonw falks will look like sivler dollers falling out off sky but good luck if you get to shoot


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys sure hope avery one is doning fine


----------



## JONEZ24

*On the way*

Hey Mike, I sent out your sling this morning and was told that it should be there Tuesday due to the holiday. Let me know what you think when you get it, I am thinking about making them for a little side money.


----------



## JONEZ24

*HR has landed*

I picked up my new HR this morning and had a chance to shoot a 5 spot score. I swapped out my 12" 13 oz and used a 28" 3.5 oz HR on my bow that is set up for bowhunter class. I shot a 299 with 35x. I like the score but would love to increase my x count. I will have to play with weights more, I did put a 8 ounce weight from the regular stabs on the HR rod and boy was it heavy but it did hold well. We even played around putting the 3.5 ounce weight on a 12" rod for a guy with a hoyt target bow and he really liked it.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Pics of High Roller*

Thought I should post picks of Bow Madness XL with 28" High Roller. Now I need to work on getting a good sight!


----------



## jfuller17

She is sweet man!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Heres my sling Nick. What you think?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Looks like bow bling to me!*

I think it looks great! Was it long enough for you, I didn't know how long to make it for your bow? If I can make about 1000 of these a day, I might be a millionaire before I die! For right now, I am having fun making them and trying new things. I have some new colors on order so I am excited to finally make one that will stay on my bow!


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah the size worked just fine. The orange is a little darker then the string, but still looks good. You better get to building to get a 1000 a day!


----------



## JONEZ24

*New Prototype Stab*

Jason, I have begun to get jealous of all the ducks on people rigs so I decided to make a prototype called the "lucky duck"! I have to work on the balance but the look is exactly what I was looking for. Watch out 300's here I come!


----------



## asa1485

Want a good laugh? Sad but true, very true. Sit back and read.

Wow! What a day.

Could not sleep last night. Last time I looked it was 3 am. Had to get up at 6 am to find out if I was going to shoot. 


Walked up to the main road and took my camera with me. Got some greats shots with some excellent sunrise shots. At least I thought. Forgot to put the memory card in!

Finally got everything loaded and on the road. What sould have been an 1 1/2 hour ride to meet up with some buds turned into a 2 hour ride because of stupid drivers.

Got to their house and one of the other guys was on his way. Only live 20 minutes away. Took him 45 minutes to get there.:sad:

While I was waiting on the other guy, I realized something. I left my sight at home!:angry:

Borrowed one from his son. Different to say the least. Peep was wrong size. He shoots a small scope and I shoot a large pin sight. Oh well, I will work it out.

On the road again for another 1 1/2 hour ride. Halfway there, we get rearended, hit from behind!!:mg::mg: Nobody hurt, truck is not bad enough to call the cops so, everybody says lets call it a wash and we are back on the road.

The driver has been to this place a bunch of times. He takes a wrong turn and gets us lost!! After about 25 minutes and a few stops for directions we finally get there.

Get on the practice range and start on sight. It is not going to be easy but I get it halfway worked out. Fought the thing all day to be honest. String started to seperate on me also. I had a new peep in it and it had come halfway out the other day cutting a strand in my string. The peep did not have the grooves cut deep enough. It was a bad piece. Fought the string all day also.

Get halfway around course and hit a traffic snag. Four groups backed up. It stayed like that the rest of the day. 

It took 5 hours to shoot a course that should have taken 2 1/2 to 3 hours.

Made it home safe and sound.

Oh yeah, how did I do? Out of a possible 250 points I shot a 246. Leader of day one scores. Will it hold? Who knows. Will not find out until sometime this week. Main thing is I made it home.:shade:

Did take a couple of pics but when we got backed up, I had to stop. Did not want to hold anyone up anymore than the already have been.


----------



## asa1485

A couple more.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> Thought I should post picks of Bow Madness XL with 28" High Roller. Now I need to work on getting a good sight!


Niiiiccccceeeeee.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Heres my sling Nick. What you think?


Looks good. Goes good with the bow.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Jason, I have begun to get jealous of all the ducks on people rigs so I decided to make a prototype called the "lucky duck"! I have to work on the balance but the look is exactly what I was looking for. Watch out 300's here I come!


Now that is just plain funny Nick!!!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Dang Pete, sounds like you has a whopper of a day!!! Sounds like you did real well for not having your sight! Keep us posted on the final scores.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good attempt at humor*

The hub was a little too big to go into the duck. I would have been sweet if it did and I would have shot with it this next weekend just to see the looks on everyone else's faces!


----------



## jfuller17

We have that same duck on our bath tub faucet. That would have been funny as heck. I have found that shoe goo works great for putting ducks on bows. It also comes off easily if need. (but who would want to take it off right?)


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Dang Pete, sounds like you has a whopper of a day!!! Sounds like you did real well for not having your sight! Keep us posted on the final scores.


Will do.

Forgot to mention, the night before. I was getting stuff ready and went to grab my Black AM because I like to shoot it in bad weather. It has about an 8 inch splinter coming off of the bottom limb.:mg:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Will work on mine*

I am going to work on mine to get it to fit over the weights on the HR. It would be hilarious!


----------



## jfuller17

Man that aint no good! :mg:


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Man that aint no good! :mg:


Not at all.

Here is part of the string.


----------



## MICCOX

I missed a lot for not geting on AT sooner it sounds like Pete had one hack of a time and it looks like Nick is having to much fun with that duck but it is all fun


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> I missed a lot for not geting on AT sooner it sounds like Pete had one hack of a time and it looks like Nick is having to much fun with that duck but it is all fun


One heck of a day indeed. But I had fun, was with friends and got to spend some time outdoors. It wasn't all bad.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning it is time to go back to the top


----------



## asa1485

The Lucky Duck has officially risen! Like it Jason


----------



## jfuller17

LOL. Man I was just on the Toyota website trying to make a Smooth Stability nascar for there sponsify contest. I used Kyle Busch as my driver, I spent like a hour on it and then the dang computer shut off and all was lost!


----------



## JONEZ24

*????*

Its Valentines day, you sure your wife didn't pull the plug cause you were spending too much time on the computer! I took Lindsey to Meijer to read her card this morning too cheap to buy one!


----------



## asa1485

That thing is pretty cool. Waiting on the mods to ok it and you guys can look at it and tell me what you think. You can search for it by typing in ASA1485 or by car name SS Roller. http://www.sponsafier.com/#/gallery/page:0/pageSize:8/

Will probably do a couple more. This one only took about 15 minutes. Will get more detailed.


----------



## JONEZ24

*cool site*

Checked it out a little and it is a cool site, I did search for the SS Roller and asa1485 but could not find it. I will try back later!


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> Checked it out a little and it is a cool site, I did search for the SS Roller and asa1485 but could not find it. I will try back later!


Got to wait on the mods to check it out before they will let it on the site.


----------



## jfuller17

Just checked as well. Not there yet.


----------



## asa1485

Do not know how long it will take. I only spent 15 minutes on it. Will get more detailed later but, here is a glimpse.


----------



## jfuller17

Sweet Pete! I should make a rubber ducky one.


----------



## asa1485

For Sure!!


----------



## asa1485

Back up!

Hope everyone had a nice Valentine's Day.

Where you been Brian? Wife unplug the computer on you?


----------



## asa1485

OK. Here is on I played with a little. Your favorite color Jason.

I got tired of waiting for them to approve them so, here is one of them.

The "SS Roller 3"


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete that car is awesome and the color is my favorite to:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

New engraving!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

More pics


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain those are some good looking rigs my HR sould show up this week


----------



## jfuller17

That is awsome Brian!!!!!!Pete that car is super super sweet!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I think you need to build this one Jason. I'll drive it!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete I still like the purle one the best


----------



## jfuller17

That is sweet Pete!!


----------



## asa1485

So, when you going to build it and let me drive it?


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for the SS Team


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain those are some good looking rigs my HR sould show up this week


You will love it!!!


jfuller17 said:


> That is awsome Brian!!!!!!Pete that car is super super sweet!!!!


Thanks Boss Man!!!
The engraving makes everything POP......Once he gets the other Orange weight he will fix the alignment on the engraving on the face and he forgot to engrave the outer ring.....which is because he was upset that the other engraving was off center for some reason. 



asa1485 said:


> So, when you going to build it and let me drive it?


I wanna drive it Pete!!!


----------



## asa1485

Well, I don't get it. Two of my cars was denied. But the purple one made it through. So, if you like it how about voting for it and get all of your family and friends to also. . Still waiting on the other one to see if it passes.
http://www.sponsafier.com/#/gallery/page:0/text:asa1485/pageSize:12/

Just click on the car and vote.


----------



## asa1485

asa1485 said:


> Well, I don't get it. Two of my cars was denied. But the purple one made it through. So, if you like it how about voting for it and get all of your family and friends to also. . Still waiting on the other one to see if it passes.
> http://www.sponsafier.com/#/gallery/page:0/text:asa1485/pageSize:12/
> 
> Just click on the car and vote.



Here is the direct link to the car.

http://www.sponsafier.com/share/56677


----------



## asa1485

Where's yours at Jason so we can vote.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick got my wrist sling it looks great on my bow I will try to get pics as soon as I get my HR Thanks again


----------



## asa1485

Well, they just sent me an email with the scores. 

Considering the stuff I went through and borrowed equipment and all, I finished 9th.

I am happy with it considering.


----------



## MICCOX

Good job Pete 9th out of how many you sould be happy


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. It was a long hard day. But fun none the least.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What was that you were doing Pete? Looked pretty cool.


----------



## asa1485

What you mean Jon?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Here is the direct link to the car.
> 
> http://www.sponsafier.com/share/56677


Sweet Pete!!! How long did it take to get approved or denied.....I just submitted one and I took about 3 hours to do it and I am super proud of it.....I hope it makes it through!!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet Pete!!! How long did it take to get approved or denied.....I just submitted one and I took about 3 hours to do it and I am super proud of it.....I hope it makes it through!!!!


It has been taking 3 days. 

When they let it go , give us the link. Put up a sneak peek Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

Will do....man that is a long time......


----------



## asa1485

I know. They are a little slow but, they just don't want to let the crazies in.




Wait a minute, I'm in



With 1 out of 4 so far.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hmmm wonder why only one.....what do you think was wrong with the other 3?


----------



## asa1485

Do not know. You have seen 3 of them. The only one that got through so far is the purple one.


----------



## asa1485

Let's see it Brian!!!!!LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Let's see it Brian!!!!!LOL


How do I show you while its pending?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> What you mean Jon?


Sorry, I was talking about the NASCAR design. Whats that all about?


----------



## asa1485

It is a little contest they have going on the Toyota website.


If you get the most votes, they will put your design on a car and get to ride shotgun in it at the Allstar race. By the way, they will send you there.


----------



## asa1485

Just did this one. Took about 1 5 minutes. It is fun to say the least.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> How do I show you while its pending?


Go to my garage. It will bring up your cars. Then press Control on your keyboard and print screen (top right of keyboard) at the same time.

Then go to the picture software you use and open it up for a new picture. Right click and click paste.

Then a quick crop and resize and you got it.


----------



## asa1485

One more


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Go to my garage. It will bring up your cars. Then press Control on your keyboard and print screen (top right of keyboard) at the same time.
> 
> Then go to the picture software you use and open it up for a new picture. Right click and click paste.
> 
> Then a quick crop and resize and you got it.


Well I cant get a good pic from my Pending one because it is too small and shaded some. 
Hopefully it goes through it is sweet.....I am playing with a few more....top secret........LOL


----------



## asa1485

Well at least we could get an idea! LOL

Here is my last one.


----------



## asa1485

They denied my flame car. Had to go back in and make some changes. We'll see.


----------



## alfabuck

Lets get this back on top for the best stabs in the biz period!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Good to hear from John buddy! Hows everything going these days?


----------



## jfuller17

Getting ready to list my Alphamax32 in classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck with selling it brother, I will ask around.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Getting ready to list my Alphamax32 in classifieds if anyone is interested.


:mg::mg:What?:mg::mg:


----------



## jfuller17

Here is the link................
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057063508#post1057063508

I like you Pete am laid off right now.ukey: I really want a matrix, so both bows have to go to do that with my money situation. Got mixed feelings.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Here is the link................
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057063508#post1057063508
> 
> I like you Pete am laid off right now.ukey: I really want a matrix, so both bows have to go to do that with my money situation. Got mixed feelings.


I know exactly what you mean. 

I have been toying with that decision myself with the Matrix.

Hope it sells fast for you.


----------



## jfuller17

Me 2 Pete. I already had a PM on right now. So we will see.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

jfuller17 said:


> Me 2 Pete. I already had a PM on right now. So we will see.


Call Me 
866-934-6565 ext 117

Not about the Bow though.


----------



## jfuller17

Will do Andy. Give me a few buddy.


----------



## jfuller17

Sold pending the payment guys. That didnt take long at all.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Sold pending the payment guys. That didnt take long at all.


Dang makes u wonder if u priced it too low.....lol....congrats brother!!!! 

BTW I will be ordering that other side bar and also for that weight I have....


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sold pending the payment guys. That didnt take long at all.


Sweet! One step closer.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

jfuller17 said:


> Sold pending the payment guys. That didnt take long at all.


Thats awesome Jason! I hope you can get that Matrix now, those are sweet bows.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is one I did today honoring a fallen soldier in arms.....SFC Smith.....Medal of Honor receptient from Iraq!!!


----------



## asa1485

Very nice Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

That one is ok My other that is still pending, my SS one, is WAY nicer and hope it goes through!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Hope so bud.

I was looking on there last night and there is one that had over 34,000 votes!


----------



## bcbow1971

yeah i seen that one.....how many votes do you get?


----------



## asa1485

You can vote once per day per person/computer.

I thought about going to the library. They have about 50 computers and hitting them up.


----------



## asa1485

You letting the duck go also?


----------



## jfuller17

Look what I got guys!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

@&&hole!!! LOL Just kidding bud.


You do know I am jealous right? Hey Jason , Want to trade?


----------



## japple

I have a monster I will trade you for it!:mg:

Might even throw in some b stingers!!

J/k congrats! I dig those alot!


----------



## jfuller17

Pete this bow is un-real! It hold like its 42" ATA. But light. It is truely a amazing bow. Took two bows to get her, but dang is it sweet. And no I dont want to trade! LOL


----------



## jfuller17

japple said:


> I have a monster I will trade you for it!:mg:
> 
> Might even throw in some b stingers!!
> 
> J/k congrats! I dig those alot!


No way. That is the "m" word! LOL Just kidding buddy.


----------



## japple

That bow looks soooo cool! I am a lil green with envy right now!


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete this bow is un-real! It hold like its 42" ATA. But light. It is truely a amazing bow. Took two bows to get her, but dang is it sweet. And no I dont want to trade! LOL


I know you don't. Just kidding. The more I shoot the one at the shop , the more I want it. The guy at the shop said he would trade my two AMs and $200 for one. Wife says , well, you know what the wife says.


----------



## jfuller17

Yeah I just played that game with my wife. Took me about a month to get her to agree to sell 2 bows to buy one!


----------



## japple

asa1485 said:


> I know you don't. Just kidding. The more I shoot the one at the shop , the more I want it. The guy at the shop said he would trade my two AMs and $200 for one. Wife says , well, you know what the wife says.


you can tell your wife you are doing the trade to downsize your inventory!


----------



## asa1485

:mg:I been working on mine since the Matrix came out!


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> you can tell your wife you are doing the trade to downsize your inventory!


I wish that would float. Fixing to have to downsize the inventory anyhow.


----------



## japple

I know the feeling I went from 7 down to 1. It killed me. I even sold my olympic recurve that I thought I would always have!


----------



## asa1485

I bet it will look awesome with the HR setup on it.



I just want to


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> I know the feeling I went from 7 down to 1. It killed me. I even sold my olympic recurve that I thought I would always have!


I think I am going to just go ahead and go from 14 down to 4, not counting the recurves and get it over with.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Look what I got guys!!!!!!!


Very nice J!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

jfuller17 said:


> Good to hear from John buddy! Hows everything going these days?


Good Jay just been so busy. Im getting ready to move into my first house next week. Then i can start concentrating on shooting and getting back in the groove.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Good Jay just been so busy. Im getting ready to move into my first house next week. Then i can start concentrating on shooting and getting back in the groove.


Congrats on the new home John! Hope you enjoy it and look forward to seeing your new shooting range there!!!! LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Oh yeah, ill have a nice 3d setup outback especially with all the hills and dips to take away yardage, thank you very much man.


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay i was wondering if i could order a 12" high roller bar with the regular hub on it. I think it would look sweeeet!


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Hey Jay i was wondering if i could order a 12" high roller bar with the regular hub on it. I think it would look sweeeet!


HMMMM very interesting.....Look at what I did with one of my HR hubs and my 8" regular camo tube


----------



## asa1485

Have you had a chance to shoot it yet Brian. I bet it holds good but not quite as good as the regular hub.

I like the way it looks though.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes I have shot it, you are correct not as good as regular hub but does pretty good for treestand bow. Man it is super light!!!! These were the raw aluminum hub and weights that I was going to send back to Jason, which I will be buying now, .....I took and added an extra one and made 4 weights and the hub and the plastic coated them......came out pretty good, I like the plastic coat beacuse it is quiet if anything touches it. This Omen at 50# is still slinging 318 grain arrows at 298fps!!!! Not bad and it is so fun to shoot.....but man it is a bear compared to my Athens on the draw!!!! My 60# Athens is easier to draw than my 50# Omen.


----------



## asa1485

I bet so bud. All you have to do is compare the cams. Round compared to egg shaped. Byt the Omen is still a sweet shooting bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah for being super short BH it is a easy shooter.....tack driver and absolutely no shock in your hand. I am uploading a video I took two days ago of it shooting with this setup.


----------



## MICCOX

I just got my HR cant wait to shoot it I will let you konw and put up pics


----------



## JONEZ24

*Another night for SS*

Three of us shooting shooting 12" SS stabs in the BH class for 5 spot league. Tonight I shot a 298 with 41 X, My dad shot a 297 with 37 X and another guy shot a 295 with 30 something X. We are nocking on 300's door but just not getting it done. Got to shoot with Jason a while afterwards and shot his new bow and all I can say is WOW. These bows have absolutely no vibration at the shot. Once he gets the weight and length of stabs figured out, this bow will be tough to beat. I even got to trash one of his arrows (sorry Jason).


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting Nick and tell your dad way to go


----------



## JONEZ24

*Will Do*

I will let him know again, I have told him numerous times, not bad for a guy that picks up his bow once a week and that is league night. I can't wait to see pics of you bow with the HR and the sling that I sent you. One of these days I will make one for myself!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet shooting guys.

I did a little myself. Shot a Vegas league and shot a 299 with 15xs.


----------



## MICCOX

You guys keep beting those spots up and I will stay with my 3-D I JUST DONT GET A LONG WITH SPOTS


----------



## bcbow1971

here is the video of my Omen with that HR modified stabilizer


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> You guys keep beting those spots up and I will stay with my 3-D I JUST DONT GET A LONG WITH SPOTS


To be perfectly honest with you, I hate shooting spots. I am not good at it at all.

My thing is 3D but during the winter I shoot spots to stay in shape and try to work on form.


----------



## japple

asa1485 said:


> Sweet shooting guys.
> 
> I did a little myself. Shot a Vegas league and shot a 299 with 15xs.


for someone that is not good at shooting spots, that is some VERY GOOD shooting! lots of freestylers dont shoot that well!


----------



## asa1485

Looks good Brian.To be perfectly honest, I am not a fan of the real short limb bows but man, that thing just sits there after the shot.


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> for someone that is not good at shooting spots, that is some VERY GOOD shooting! lots of freestylers dont shoot that well!


Thanks bud. That is with my 12 inch SS stab. I can not afford one of the HRs right now.


----------



## japple

the Vegas face is the hardest spot that there is to shoot! Something about that yellow is very distracting, makes it very difficult to replicate the same thing! This is my first year to shoot consistent 300s the last 3 years I have been stuck at 298 and 299. this year I managed to break over the Hump. Now it is about the x count! 

Of course if I went to a 12" bar like you I would have to start all over again. would drop back down to that 295 mark I think.


----------



## MICCOX

:bump: FOR A GREAT TEAM


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> the Vegas face is the hardest spot that there is to shoot! Something about that yellow is very distracting, makes it very difficult to replicate the same thing! This is my first year to shoot consistent 300s the last 3 years I have been stuck at 298 and 299. this year I managed to break over the Hump. Now it is about the x count!
> 
> Of course if I went to a 12" bar like you I would have to start all over again. would drop back down to that 295 mark I think.


Man that is some awesome shooting. I wish I could do it. I have shot a 300 only a couple of times.


What kind of setup do you use? I use an AM35 with fixed pins and of course the 12 inch stab..

I have another AM35 setup with a scope but no lens. The rules around here allow me to use it in the hunter class.


----------



## japple

Current setup is an apex 7, with a hoggfather sight and an 8x x-view lens. B-stingers 36" and 2 12" v-bars. 30x pro arrows and a carter insatiable 2.


----------



## asa1485

Nice. 8x? I bet you can count the dots in the X with that. 

I do not know if I could ever get use to using a lens.


----------



## japple

If you cant hold steady or floating bothers you don't ever shoot that lens. I have gotten to where I dont look at the movement and just look at the x. there is no pin or dot in my lens, it is a frosted lens with a only enough clear lens to circle the yellow. it is the only way I can shoot spots. If I use a pin or a dot on spots everything goes caddy wompus on me. for 3d I like to use a pin.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Looks good Brian.To be perfectly honest, I am not a fan of the real short limb bows but man, that thing just sits there after the shot.


Yeah it does just sit there. But the limbs are actually 12" but bent to all get out.... 




asa1485 said:


> Nice. 8x? I bet you can count the dots in the X with that.
> 
> I do not know if I could ever get use to using a lens.


I am getting a 4x and I have great eyes.....we will see.


----------



## asa1485

I was thinking of getting one of the frosted ones. That way the mind can naturally try to center it . It seems like with a pin a just want to hammer the release.


----------



## asa1485

Looks like you got to do a little changing in your sig now Jason. AM gone bye bye.


Now the important question. Was it worth it? I bet I know the answer.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Look what I got guys!!!!!!!


So what rest did you go with....I hope you took that TM hunter off and slapped a LD on there!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

He hasn't yet. He posted it here and it still has it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1147383



We're watching ,Jason!!!:shade:


----------



## jfuller17

LD is on the way guys! Trust me that is the only rest for me. This is just until the rest gets here.


----------



## bcbow1971

well u should have asked, I would have traded you a brand new LD for some SS!!!


----------



## jfuller17

I am getting ready to bolt the LD on right now.


----------



## jfuller17

Alright guys, what color of strings and cables should I get for my new Carbon Matrix. I have two ideas..........black and red or orange and black. I am open to any more ideas. Just wondering what you guys think would look good.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

orange & black sounds pretty dang sweet really. any other colors gonna be on the bow?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Strings???*

I would have to vote for orange and black out of the two.


----------



## JONEZ24

*My choice*

Looking at vaportrail's webite, I am partial to the orange and golden yellow combo. That is what I was supposed to get in from ABB but lauren ordered the wrong color.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Alright guys, what color of strings and cables should I get for my new Carbon Matrix. I have two ideas..........black and red or orange and black. I am open to any more ideas. Just wondering what you guys think would look good.


My vote is Black and Red......to make the red letters and red on the riser pop!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

First of all i would get red with black spec and white with black spec , option 3 haha!!! I cant wait to get my custom SS stabilizer Jay, dont tell none of the other guys about it please.:shade: J/k! Im looking forward to getting that badboy and showin it off!!!! Let me know the cost of the 24k gold plating Jay, and ill be sending you the diamonds for Stephs.:darkbeer::shade::wink:


----------



## asa1485

Going by the sample card I have it depends.

If you do not want it to stand out too much, red and black.

If you want to add to the looks of the bow lime green and lime light. That is what I will be getting for my black AM.


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> First of all i would get red with black spec and white with black spec , option 3 haha!!! I cant wait to get my custom SS stabilizer Jay, dont tell none of the other guys about it please.:shade: J/k! Im looking forward to getting that badboy and showin it off!!!! Let me know the cost of the 24k gold plating Jay, and ill be sending you the diamonds for Stephs.:darkbeer::shade::wink:


Not the first bedazzled SS.........


----------



## alfabuck

Where did you get that picture? Jay i told you not to release the photos of Stephs stab!!!! Hahahaha!!!! Thats funny!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thats my new Top Secret Bling SS!!!! LOL......I am thinking the thicker tube with the standard weight will look sweet!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thats what i just ordered , a high roller tube with a standard weight.


----------



## asa1485

Find out about your car yet Brian? Had two of mine declined today.


----------



## bcbow1971

yeah I had my SS one declined....going to clean it up.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is what I fixed on it


----------



## bcbow1971

oops multiple post


----------



## asa1485

Looks great.Wonder why they are kicking out?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Looks great.Wonder why they are kicking out?


Well I had the SS and HR logos on there.....so I replaced with generic lettering.....probably copyright issues....


----------



## asa1485

Had them on the Purple car and it went through. Even got the website on the back of car.

This is one that did not go through and no SS on it at all.:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Had them on the Purple car and it went through. Even got the website on the back of car.
> 
> This is one that did not go through and no SS on it at all.:mg:


did u have the ss pics on the one that went through? Hmmmmm well I am not sure....what do you think of what I resubmitted?


----------



## asa1485

Sure did. Check it out and vote.
http://www.sponsafier.com/#/gallery/view/56677


----------



## bcbow1971

Oh yeah I seen that....hmmm well I will keep my fingers crossed....Also hoping the weather is good enough to shoot tomorrow.....I am thinking sunday will be a wash out


----------



## asa1485

Good luck. I am thinking about going to an indoor 3D shoot.


----------



## jfuller17

Alright I am getting ready to list my blue 737 in the classifieds if you know anyone interested.


----------



## jfuller17

Here is a link to the bow guys.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057079301#post1057079301


----------



## bcbow1971

Will ask around J!!!


----------



## asa1485

No more duck


----------



## jfuller17

Pete the duck is off the bow and awaits its new home somewhere on the matrix.


----------



## asa1485

What you going to do with that shiney vbar?


----------



## jfuller17

Not sure Pete.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason want to the range to shoot the HR to night it holds like a rock mite have to get one more hub for side bar I had seat down to take a brake had a guy walk in with his bow and it had a hub that looked like the HR I did not konw what to thank walk over to see if I could get a better look at it it sem to look a little biger what do you thank I sould do talk to him a about it or is he braking or pat


----------



## bcbow1971

Well didn't shoot that good, was not steady and punching release. Shot a 298 at an ASA shoot. Did have the owner lookin at my Athens and the High Roller. He knew about SS from on here and never seen one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys here are pics of my bow and the HR.


----------



## bcbow1971

Lookin good!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

bump:smile:


----------



## jfuller17

Sweeeeetttt man!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say guys here are pics of my bow and the HR.


Vewry nice rig!


----------



## MICCOX

Well guy thanks alot but this one will be up for sale after the shoot down in TX so keep your eyes open if you mite konw fo some one


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Well guy thanks alot but this one will be up for sale after the shoot down in TX so keep your eyes open if you mite konw fo some one


:mg::mg:


----------



## MICCOX

Well Pete you have to do what you got to do I got to get a JUGDE and my GT 500 I can shoot it for ASA and the Jugde for IBO


----------



## asa1485

Yep. I know. Took ten of mine to the dealer to sell for me. Down to four now.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one


----------



## spotthogg

PM sent.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I shot 14 up today at my fav shoot. I cranked my Athens down to 48lbs and man it is shooting good. Shot better than I felt though. 

Getting ready for a chili cookoff at church!!!


----------



## asa1485

Good shooting Brian.!! 

But




where




are



the





photos?












MMMMMMMMMMM, me loves some Chili!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I'm at church will download pics later....all targets none of me, I was by myself today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfabuck

Patiently awaiting my new steering wheel for my bow....it cant get here fast enough!!!!Hahaha!!!Good evening Smooth Stability staffers.


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Patiently awaiting my new steering wheel for my bow....it cant get here fast enough!!!!Hahaha!!!Good evening Smooth Stability staffers.


What up bud?:shade:


----------



## bcbow1971

OK hope this works......I took all but 4 shots that were at the begining....I shot by myself and wanted proof just in case someone challenged my score.I forgot to start taking pics of the first 4 though. I was in a hurry because we had a chili cookoff at church and I was just there on time....lol


----------



## jfuller17

Looking good there Brian!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Looking good there Brian!!!


Thanks Boss.....messed up...I was 12 up....312 in the Advanced BH class


----------



## asa1485

Very nice Brian. Thanks for sharing bud.


----------



## bcbow1971

Picture of my Horse!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

My SS car went through vote now!!!
http://www.sponsafier.com/share/82847


----------



## jfuller17

That is a good looking horse Brian! Just thought I would share the progress of getting the car ready. We just got the new body built. A little sleeker then the last one. I am welding a few tabs on the frame tomarrow and then its going to go get powder coated neon orange. I am think the frame will be neon orange and the body yellow with neon flames maybe.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> My SS car went through vote now!!!
> http://www.sponsafier.com/share/82847


Done bud.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> That is a good looking horse Brian! Just thought I would share the progress of getting the car ready. We just got the new body built. A little sleeker then the last one. I am welding a few tabs on the frame tomarrow and then its going to go get powder coated neon orange. I am think the frame will be neon orange and the body yellow with neon flames maybe.


Looking good Jason!

Nice to have a TIG welder at your disposal. I noticed the foot control:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Well, wish me luck. Tomorrow is wife's Birthday. If I do not screw up I get to live another year. LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Well boss look like a good start


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> That is a good looking horse Brian! Just thought I would share the progress of getting the car ready. We just got the new body built. A little sleeker then the last one. I am welding a few tabs on the frame tomarrow and then its going to go get powder coated neon orange. I am think the frame will be neon orange and the body yellow with neon flames maybe.


Thanks Jason she is my big ol gal that hauls my butt around the trails.....LOL....She is all dirty from all the mud she loves to roll in these days...lol

Car looking good, just one thing where is the threaded post to attach the High Roller too? 



asa1485 said:


> Well, wish me luck. Tomorrow is wife's Birthday. If I do not screw up I get to live another year. LOL





Yes Pete Good luck......I just noticed you really need a job....over 5000 posts....man you may need a new keyboard soon....:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971

new stability!!!


----------



## jfuller17

That is a perfect bumper!!!!!!!


Yeah Pete that is a TIG welder. All are chassis are required to be TIG welded.


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man, all you guys have sure been busy! We got Brian w/ some awesome shooting & a great looking paint, Pete is wearing out his keyboard & the Boss is pimpin out his ride! I guess I need to check in more than once every other day during the weekend, lol.

TTT where SS is supposed to be:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Jon, did you read about the day I had last weekend?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Jon, did you read about the day I had last weekend?


I didn't Pete, I'll go back tonight & see if I can find it. What day am I looking for?


----------



## asa1485

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=988448&page=81

post #3203


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> That is a perfect bumper!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah Pete that is a TIG welder. All are chassis are required to be TIG welded.


Why is that?

It does not provide the fusion penetration that stick or MIG provides. Although you can more closely match the filler with TIG.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## jfuller17

It has more to do with the fact that we have to use Chrome Moly tubing.


----------



## bcbow1971

J u gonna come down and shoot u some turks here in KY?


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> It has more to do with the fact that we have to use Chrome Moly tubing.


Cool. Pretty tough stuff.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is one I am about to submit!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Brian. The rest of mine have been denied. No logos or names anywhere. Tired of trying


----------



## bcbow1971

only had one go through and one other pending still.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Pete, your story literaly had me almost to tears, I laughed my rear off, lol. I can imagine the whole thing. I've had days like that too but that what makes life worth livin', gives you something to talk about & laugh at!

Hey Boss man, where all do you race at? What circuits & stuff?


----------



## asa1485

I know right? I still get a chuckle out of it when I think about it. Had a work day at the club this past weekend and we were all laughing at it. If I would make a book out of it, no one would believe it.:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Here is his website Jon.

http://www.jasonfuller17.com/


----------



## asa1485

I got a PM from a guy interested in the stabs. He called me an "Advocate". :teeth::teeth:Never been called that before.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well cool! !!! Glad he didn't call u another name...LOL..... U da man Pete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

I know. I have been called a lot of things but never, never that.:teeth::teeth: I about did not even know how to spell it.


----------



## bcbow1971

a new job in sales!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I know. I have been called a lot of things but never, never that.:teeth::teeth: I about did not even know how to spell it.


:icon_1_lol: thats funny right there!


----------



## bcbow1971

Ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

goood morning ss'ers!!


----------



## asa1485

What up?


----------



## bcbow1971

Not the temperature.....


----------



## asa1485

More rain hereukey:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am hoping it stays rain free through weekend so I can walk the property again without walking through the mud and cross the creek easier.....lol


----------



## asa1485

Nah, You need to do it in the rain , LOL That way you can see what it is going to be like during hunting season.:wink::wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Nah, You need to do it in the rain , LOL That way you can see what it is going to be like during hunting season.:wink::wink:


Well lasttime I walked it it was covored in snow and couldnt see any old trails, just new fresh tracks.


----------



## asa1485

That does make it tough. I like getting out when it snows and walking around. Finding and following tracks to see what is out there and where it goes. It is tough figuring out where you want to put your stands though.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I got some good ideas of there travel routes these days but that doesnt help for early season and rut though.....

But I will be in the woods and or sitting off the road and field glassing and hopefully getting some cameras out there soon.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well team, the date for my surgery was set today. On April 19th I'll be having my arm amputated at the elbow. Now all I have to do is wait...


----------



## asa1485

Well you know you will be in our prayers for eveything to go ok and a speedy recovery.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Well team, the date for my surgery was set today. On April 19th I'll be having my arm amputated at the elbow. Now all I have to do is wait...


Bro I will be praying for you and a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon my prays will be with you get well soon


----------



## MICCOX

Just shoot my first 3-d to night with the HR out of 250 I shoot a 222 the HR held like a rock Iwill see what happens next week


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

morning bump


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Just shoot my first 3-d to night with the HR out of 250 I shoot a 222 the HR held like a rock Iwill see what happens next week


Congrats....Yes the HR is rock solid!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> Just shoot my first 3-d to night with the HR out of 250 I shoot a 222 the HR held like a rock Iwill see what happens next week


Awesome shooting man! Keep it up & show 'em what the SS HR is all about:thumbs_up



Thanks for all the kind words & prayers guys, it means a lot to have so many people in my corner.


----------



## asa1485

Well, tried to get some practice in for tonights Vegas league. Wind gusting at about 35mph. You would e amazed how much affect the wind has on an arrow at 20 yards. Oh well. Worked on form anyway. Guess I will be seeing spots afterwhile and it won't be from alcohol:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL.....hey any takers to finish my 14 page essay?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> LOL.....hey any takers to finish my 14 page essay?


Whats it on? And whats it worth to ya!? :wink: lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Its on Hearing Conservation and its not worth anything to me its worth more to my instructor.....lol.......I have about 1 page left and then tweak it and turn it in. 

Kinda easy since Hearing Conservation is my job.....LOL.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good, b/c I really didn't think I had a 14 pg paper in me, lol

That sounds like its pretty interesting though. I wish I'd taken better care of my hearing, I've been in several bands as well as I own & operate a small time DJ business so I've abused my ears. I don't have a hard time hearing per say, but I do notice a difference while watching tv sometimes.


----------



## asa1485

I do not even have any bones in my inner ears. Had to have them taken out. Been plaqued by infections since a child. Had one surgery on each ear and they put in prostetic bones. They came through a few years later and had to have them taken out. Now, shine a light in it and it goes all the way through LOL:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well how do you here then Pete? Bionic?


----------



## bcbow1971

http://www.brushcreekarchery.mysite.com/custom.html

look at the Advanced Bowhunter class.....


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Brian!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Hey Pete, do you see what I see???


----------



## bcbow1971

OK J where did u get that duck? I need one too.......That is awsome!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Buddy I have 11 left! I will get you one! They are a 1/4"x1/4". Sara found them on line.


----------



## bowhunter130

email sent


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Buddy I have 11 left! I will get you one! They are a 1/4"x1/4". Sara found them on line.


Sweet.....I will be calling you about the other rear stab Monday....what would be a good time? Also I need some more SS decals to add to rear and other stuff.....gotta advertise!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Here are some pics of some the ducks.


----------



## bcbow1971

How did you mount it?


----------



## jfuller17

Shoe Goo. The stuff works great!


----------



## bcbow1971

true!!! Well I will represent the Lucky Duck well!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> http://www.brushcreekarchery.mysite.com/custom.html
> 
> look at the Advanced Bowhunter class.....


I hear ya Brian. Great shooting bud.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Hey Pete, do you see what I see???


Yep. It is witttllleeee! "Honey , I shrunk the Duck!!"


----------



## asa1485

Well, just got back from the league. X count was down but still shot a 299!:shade: Man I wish I was better at this.

I believe I could get the 300 if someone would loan me their Matrix:wink::wink:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well how do you here then Pete? Bionic?


I still have the nerves and what not but no bones. 90% hearing gone in left ear. About 65% gone in the right. What? What did you say? Hunh?LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I still have the nerves and what not but no bones. 90% hearing gone in left ear. About 65% gone in the right. *What? What did you say? Hunh?*LOL


Boy if I got a penny for everytime I hear that at work I would be as rich as Jason......LOL.....big boss acting like he's broke man.....lol


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Boy if I got a penny for everytime I hear that at work I would be as rich as Jason......LOL.....big boss acting like he's broke man.....lol


Ain't that the truth! Poor little Mr. broke man with my Carbon Matrix..... LOL Just kidding bud. Gotta poke at you.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah better be nice till I get my little bitty Lucky Duck!!!! And my second set of rear stab!!! LOL

J knows we love him......gotta get some more brown on the nose u know!!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah better be nice till I get my little bitty Lucky Duck!!!! And my second set of rear stab!!! LOL
> 
> J knows we love him......gotta get some more brown on the nose u know!!!!


Brings to mind a song I heard one time. "Just dig a little deeper".:mg::mg:


----------



## asa1485

OK Brian and Jon, I see you looking.


----------



## bcbow1971

No just on here......lol......I am still working n my paper about Pete.....the hearing loss poster child....JK.....


----------



## asa1485

That would be me!!! What??!! I need to get me one of those old horn looking things and hold it up to my ear all the time.LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Pete You can flat shoot! Matrix or not! Do you get your HR yet man?


----------



## asa1485

Uh oh, boss is looking. Howdy Jay.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete You can flat shoot! Matrix or not! Do you get your HR yet man?


Not yet bud. It is supposed to be a scret. SSShhh. LOL Cat out of the bag.

I believe I could nail those Xs with that Matrix. At least look dang good doing it.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> That would be me!!! What??!! I need to get me one of those old horn looking things and hold it up to my ear all the time.LOL


EHHHHHH What u say old sonny!!!



jfuller17 said:


> Pete You can flat shoot! Matrix or not! Do you get your HR yet man?


OK if Pete gets a HR I quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would mean he will be ruining all the target centers......lol.......
Just kidding could never leave a great team!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Not yet bud. It is supposed to be a scret. SSShhh. LOL Cat out of the bag.
> 
> I believe I could nail those Xs with that Matrix. At least look dang good doing it.


Not Any More!!!! I'm Telling!!!! LOL


----------



## asa1485

Hey, you guys have had yours for a while now.


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry Pete! It should be there tomarrow for sure. You will be unstoppable with that thing. The matrix is only for guys that cant shoot to tote around and pertend they can. Thats why I got. Me rich?..................yeah right I basically had to sell my right testicle to get the matrix, plus almost got divorced. LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav:



Yes and Neener Neener


:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sorry Pete! It should be there tomarrow for sure. You will be unstoppable with that thing. The matrix is only for guys that cant shoot to tote around and pertend they can. Thats why I got. Me rich?..................yeah right I basically had to sell my right testicle to get the matrix, plus almost got divorced. LOL


Not your fault. Somtimes things happen. I sent in the wife's truck payment on Jan 5th and it took until Feb 13th to get there. Should have been there by the 9th.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sorry Pete! It should be there tomarrow for sure. You will be unstoppable with that thing. The matrix is only for guys that cant shoot to tote around and pertend they can. Thats why I got. Me rich?..................yeah right I basically had to sell my right testicle to get the matrix, plus almost got divorced. LOL


I remember someone shooting a 300 5 spot Mr. can't shoot


----------



## bcbow1971

What size did you get and did you get any side bars?


----------



## asa1485

28 inch. He was out of the 6 inch carbon for one side rod when he sent it. Said he would send it when he got it.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet just like mine!!!....well he better get some in I need another 6"..........Are you going to get your engraved like mine? Great price......I am going to bed and help with my wife so I will catch you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Well keep your eye out for it tomarrow. Hopfully it will be there.


----------



## JONEZ24

*what a start to a great day!*

Happy Friday to all the SS crew. I got a great call this morning telling me we have a 2 hour delay(I am a teacher)! totally didn't expect this one, blowing snow and very icy roads.

Had my weekly shoot for my spot league last night and for 58 shots all was great, the shots felt good but for the other two, I had mental breakdowns and threw them into the 4. Shot another 298 with 36 X. I shot another round after that one with the HR and would have shot a 299. I was getting a little tired and dropped one out low. I have been trying some things to help improve on the mental side but have not gotten there yet. Does anyone have any tips or techniques that they use to help maintain the mental side for an entire round?

Jason, it may take one of those ducks to get me over the top.


----------



## bcbow1971

My new Avatar.......can u see what he is holding?


----------



## bcbow1971

A picture of the gang....LOL


----------



## jfuller17

That is some funny stuff!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> OK Brian and Jon, I see you looking.


Thats right Pete, and now I know the truth! I see all this talk about these HR's :greenwithenvy: I WANT ONE!!:angry::fuming::crybaby2::Cry: LOL!! One of these days I'll be able to justify it but for now I must be content w/ the things I have.

On a side note, where can I find me a lucky duck to put on my bow? Those things are freakin' AWESOME. Someone just point me to a website.

SS to the top where it belongs!!


----------



## asa1485

If any of you knows anyone looking for an absolutely great bow let me know. The household pet has to have surgery and got to sell it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057148351&posted=1#post1057148351

Lacey Lou


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Pete, I'm trying to get my dad to buy a newer bow so he can start hunting w/ me. I have a question for you on this bow buddy, if the draw needs to be increased past 29.5 inches, can it be done in any way? My dad is a big man, only 6' 5.5", 255 lbs. lol, got a wingspan like an albatross & hands as big as a baseball glove, no lie.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Pete, I'm trying to get my dad to buy a newer bow so he can start hunting w/ me. I have a question for you on this bow buddy, if the draw needs to be increased past 29.5 inches, can it be done in any way? My dad is a big man, only 6' 5.5", 255 lbs. lol, got a wingspan like an albatross & hands as big as a baseball glove, no lie.


It actually can Jon but you will need a press. You will have to put a some twists in the cables and let out a few on the actual string.


----------



## jfuller17

I will hook you up John!!! I will send one to you. Just sent one tp Brian as well. Pete, you in?


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry to hear about the cat Pete. Hope she gets what she needs.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sorry to hear about the cat Pete. Hope she gets what she needs.


If I have anything to do with it she will.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I will hook you up John!!! I will send one to you. Just sent one tp Brian as well. Pete, you in?


Quack Quack!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> It actually can Jon but you will need a press. You will have to put a some twists in the cables and let out a few on the actual string.


thats no problem, I can take it to The Archery Shop, I spend a lot of time there & money so they'll hook it up. I'll talk to dad this either tonight or for sure tomorrow & find out what he thinks.



jfuller17 said:


> I will hook you up John!!! I will send one to you. Just sent one tp Brian as well. Pete, you in?


Boss, you are awesome! I can't wait to see how it looks on the Athens. I'll get it on & pics taken then posted. You may want to put them on the SS page so you can have something that looks good on there :wink: :teeth: lol Watch out for the SS duck patrol!!

But seriously J I'm just kidding, I really like that Matrix, congrats man its a sweet bow, it looks great!



asa1485 said:


> If I have anything to do with it she will.


 now thats funny there, lol


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> I will hook you up John!!! I will send one to you. Just sent one tp Brian as well. Pete, you in?


Sure


----------



## asa1485

If he decides he wants it let me know how long you need it and I will set it up for him. Do you know what his DL is?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> If he decides he wants it let me know how long you need it and I will set it up for him. Do you know what his DL is?


No idea Pete. He doesn't currently have a bow so I have no frame of reference. W/o drawing back another bow, whats the best way to find out?


----------



## asa1485

Check this out Jon
http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Cool, thats easy & straightforward enough. Thanks. I'll talk to him soon. I've always hunted everything w/ my dad but bow hunt, he's just never had a decent bow to go w/ and never been into it, yet. I've been workin on him to get something other than his Whitetail II so we can hunt together. I know he'd like it and enjoy it, I've just got to get him to take that leap to spend the $$$. Hopefully he'll bite. I'm just sure his DL will be 30+ inches, he's a big big dude.


----------



## bcbow1971

My is 27.5" and that is spot on what that site says!!


----------



## asa1485

Well if he still shoots the whitetail ll, get him to put an arrow in , draw it back and hold. Get on the other side of him when he is at full draw and mark the arrow level with the front of the grip. Then have him let it down and measure from the throat of the nock (where the string goest) to the mark you made. That will be his DL.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> My is 27.5" and that is spot on what that site says!!


Due to the shape of my big round head and so on I am at 28.5 very comfortably. Supposed to be 28


----------



## asa1485

What's up Andy? ICU , LOL How you liking the new job?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

He hasn't shot that bow in YEARS! I don't think it would be safe to pull back, the strings & cables on it look so bad. IDK, maybe we can give it a try but it may end up being a Bowtech experience :icon_1_lol: j/k


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> He hasn't shot that bow in YEARS! I don't think it would be safe to pull back, the strings & cables on it look so bad. IDK, maybe we can give it a try but it may end up being a Bowtech experience :icon_1_lol: j/k


LOL you mean Blowtech


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> LOL you mean Blowtech


LMAO, yeah, your right Pete :mg: Its literally been 15-20 years prolly since that thing was pulled back


----------



## asa1485

I would do the wingspan measure then. Hate to see him smack himself before getting a bow. LOL


----------



## asa1485

Smart little ducky


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I would do the wingspan measure then. Hate to see him smack himself before getting a bow. LOL


I'd kinda like to see it, from a distance that is, lol. But yeah, it wouldn't be good. What is the max you can get from that bow?


----------



## asa1485

Really do not know Jon. Hav not tried. I would guess 30 to 30.5 I would have to try it and see.

That is why I was saying if he really is interested, I will work on it and see how far I can get it.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

No worries brother, just wondered. Thanks for your help Pete, as always you are the man!


----------



## asa1485

Anytime Jon.


----------



## asa1485

SS rules!!


----------



## asa1485

You think I am asking for trouble?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1155810


----------



## jfuller17

Thats funny Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Yeah, but I am probably asking for it.


----------



## jfuller17

o well thats half the fun.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> o well thats half the fun.


I should have put an SS stab in his hand:mg:


----------



## jfuller17

Now that would have been good!


----------



## asa1485

May have to give it a try.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Boss avery butty is getting the ducks dont for get me I will put him on my red bow and he will give me some luck


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

asa1485 said:


> What's up Andy? ICU , LOL How you liking the new job?


it is good. I am heading home for 5 days before going to the ASA. I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one hope avery butty has agreat day


----------



## jfuller17

Pete and Jon, your ducks are on the way! Hopefully they get there faster then the HR.


----------



## MICCOX

Say J hope that sell went thure last night on the 8" ss :smile:


----------



## jfuller17

All is well with the order Mike. Thanks again buddy!


----------



## MICCOX

Say J that is good going to new archery shop today we will see if I can sale some more it would be a great thing you have a great day


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## asa1485

Could not help myself. Had fun with the Hoyt one and had to get the other two.

I think I have captured all 3 pretty close to be representative of most of their respective shooters. LOL

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1158147
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1158172


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Pete, just wanted to let you know that I don't think my dad is interested in the bow. Sorry, but thanks for all the info. I just don't think he wants to spend any money, he's a tight wad, lol.


----------



## asa1485

Not a problem bud. Someone will want it. The only reason I am selling it is to help offset the cost of the pet's surgery.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Guess what came in the mail today?!


----------



## asa1485

A bag of snow?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> A bag of snow?


lol, nope:teeth: I'm hoping to get some pics tonight & post them up. It's freakin' awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

How you going to get pics of a bucket of steam ? LOL:shade:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Just add water & boil:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Be kind of hard for that duck to swim in it. Hot! Hot!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Yeah, but it'll cook his goose!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## asa1485

onearmarrowslinger said:


> yeah, but it'll cook his goose!!:icon_1_lol:


:d:d


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jason, you been doing anymore shooting with that Matrix?


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

Good morning SS country!

My question for the day. I am setting up my basement to be my own shop. I have the bow press, bow vise, fletching jigs, and many of the other small tools of the trade. I will have the chrony set up as well as paper tuning and a computer running one of the archery programs but I cannot decide between a couple of the programs. I am looking at OnTarget!2 the Archers program and TAP. If any of you have used either of these let me know so I can make a decision and order it.

I would appreciate your input!


----------



## asa1485

Caught this guy today on his migration route down south.


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Jason, when you do your ontarget 2 program, what cam does it bring up for the AM35? I downloaded the trial and when I use the database and go to the next part, it always asks which cam I have.


----------



## jfuller17

It never asked me for that. The one that I haver figured it for me and uses it as a as "1 cam hard"


----------



## jfuller17

also make sure you use the xtr cam.


----------



## asa1485

Got it. When I go into the database and put in the AM 35 it lists it as Hybrid cam. Then when I got to my setup it asks what cam I have but it has the 1 cam hard selected.

You are right, it is a cool program.


----------



## alfabuck

Got my HR hybrid today and it is awesome!!! Ill post up some pics as soon as i get my interet up and runnin. Im on my buddys computer now. Cant wait to sling a few with it.:darkbeer:


----------



## jfuller17

Good deal John!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> Got my HR hybrid today and it is awesome!!! Ill post up some pics as soon as i get my interet up and runnin. Im on my buddys computer now. Cant wait to sling a few with it.:darkbeer:


Man , long time no hear from. Thought you might have moved out of the country.


----------



## asa1485

So, did you guys wear it out at league tonight?:shade:


----------



## asa1485

SS Rocks!!


----------



## asa1485

I'm getting Dizzy


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Do you see what I see??


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Does anyone know of anyone that is looking for a good Lab puppy? I have 7 left.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Do you see what I see??


Nobody???


----------



## jfuller17

O I see it buddy! Nice!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Right on the sight bar. Nice. Looks good.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Does anyone know of anyone that is looking for a good Lab puppy? I have 7 left.


Wish I could Jon. Always wanted a lab.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Wish I could Jon. Always wanted a lab.


Well, if you know somebody, let me know. They are awesome dogs. Only 5 weeks old & already come out of their house when I call.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Here's my boy & one of the males.


----------



## asa1485

They are cute. I wish I could have one.


----------



## asa1485

Boss man:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

I like the car one! That is sweet!


----------



## asa1485

Sitting here bored. Playing around . Glad you like it.


----------



## asa1485

Brian, Where you at?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Pete, you're the man!!!


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thanks Pete, you're the man!!!


Jon, was not sure if you wanted to use it or not. Just checked and the file was too big for animation. I have corrected it for you.

You know how to do it. Just save it like a regular photo .


----------



## asa1485

SS Power!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Jon, was not sure if you wanted to use it or not. Just checked and the file was too big for animation. I have corrected it for you.
> 
> You know how to do it. Just save it like a regular photo .


Heck yeah I'm gonna use it, custom avatars by Pete!:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the morning


----------



## bcbow1971

Sorry everyone I have been of here a few days. My wife is having another round of pain and more tests yesterday and another appt with surgeon tomorrow. 

Please keep her in your prayers...Thanks

BTW I owe you all a pic of my luck duck perched on my Hogg It!!! Thanks J!!!


----------



## asa1485

You got it Brian. Hope all is well.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well we just wish they would give her a final diagnosis....this not knowing what is causing the pain is getting old. 

thanks Pete


----------



## asa1485

Well, It ain't pretty as they say. But, I shot with the lens in and got it taken care of. Wooo Hoooo!! Not the most amazing X count but hey, I am happy with it.


----------



## alfabuck

Just got settled into my house and got the net hooked up today. Thanks again Jay for the awesome stab and here is a pic of it on my 3d bow....


----------



## MICCOX

Nice looking rig alfbuck :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

SS DOne Right


----------



## MICCOX

:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Quiet as a wittle mouse around here :wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Still quiet*

It is still very quiet in here! Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning avery one


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Afternoon!!


----------



## MICCOX

It is to quite Ihope things are ok for avery one :teeth:


----------



## asa1485

What up all?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> What up all?


Well I am feeling a ton better and got out to shoot the 3D shoot yesterday. Heck my wife was without pain enough that she came along for her second ever 3D shoot. I shot a 304......not as good as I wanted but not bad for my first one with my new lens. 

Can you see what I see in the smaller picture Pete and J?


----------



## bcbow1971

We also had a moving target....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Quack quack!





Glad the wife got to go also.




Turkey is really cool.



Noticed something missing also. You know what it is?


----------



## asa1485

Guy looking for stab help.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057247870&posted=1#post1057247870


----------



## asa1485

Man, from the pic that caribou looks about 45 yards out.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Quack quack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the wife got to go also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed something missing also. You know what it is?


No what else is missing?



asa1485 said:


> Man, from the pic that caribou looks about 45 yards out.


It was 38yards on a 35 yard max...lol....it was 35 for my wife...lol


----------



## asa1485

*R*est *I*n *P*eace?


----------



## asa1485

We had one yesterday that was supposed to be a 43 yard max and it was at about 48


----------



## asa1485

Another guy looking for help.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057248340&posted=1#post1057248340


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Whats happenin guys? Those are some cool pics Brian, I love the turkey just walking around, lol. The duck looks sweet on there too!



BTW, here is a link to my pups I have left.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057249509&posted=1#post1057249509


----------



## asa1485

Notice what's in the tub?:wink:

:bathbaby:


----------



## japple

asa, I have a friend selling a carbon matrix if you are still in the market!


----------



## asa1485

Oh man, if only I had a job right now. Camo or black?


----------



## japple

he has one all camo and one black and camo! will sell either one, his wife told him he could only have one after he bought 2!


----------



## asa1485

Really wish I could. If I could get my two AMs sold maybe. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## japple

NP. Trying to let everyone that I know of that is looking for one know! Dont want this guy to get shot by his wife!


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## wildhorseracer3

are you guys still looking for more staff shooters?


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason you feeling better brother? I finally started feeling 100% saturday mid day.


----------



## asa1485

wildhorseracer3 said:


> are you guys still looking for more staff shooters?


Never really know when something is open. Send him your info and he will get back to you.


----------



## asa1485

Is anybody out there?


----------



## jfuller17

Here is some more progress guys. I got her set on the ground today. Motor should be back next week. Good thing I got most of it done today because I got to go back to work tomarrow. The orange is WAY brighter in person. Its a neon orange frame.


----------



## jfuller17

Brian I am doing better now. Man that was ruff! It was just today that I felt almost normal again.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Brian I am doing better now. Man that was ruff! It was just today that I felt almost normal again.


Glad to hear it boss just in time to go back to work!!! Car is looking sweet!!!


----------



## asa1485

At night and under the lights that thing will pop> Looking good.


----------



## MICCOX

The car is looking good J and I bet it runs as good


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning all!!!


----------



## asa1485

Morning SS Country.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

That is one sweet ride Boss Man!!:thumbs_up

Good morning all:wave::banana:


----------



## asa1485

Well, had a little delivery come today. What do you guys think?


----------



## japple

that is a good looking rig!


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> that is a good looking rig!


Thanks bud.


----------



## bcbow1971

One word Pete SWEET!!! How you like it so far? I am really thinking about switching to open class since I have only been shooting less than 5 yards closer already and the HR makes it rock solid!!


----------



## asa1485

I have only had a chance to shoot it for about 10 minutes. Waiting on the word from the vet and staying by the phone. Pet had to have major surgery. I really like it so far.


----------



## bcbow1971

May need u a sexy V Bar like I have.....lol......where us Mr. Lucky at?


----------



## asa1485

I actually have a vbar. Not sure if I am going to need it. If so, will need to get a 6 inch regular tube with HR weights. Not sure yet.

Have not had time to put lucky on yet. A lot going on.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hope your pet gets better!!! Hoping to go to another shoot this weekend, calling for rain.....Been fixing my RS.......lol......getting it tuned in again!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. Got the call from the vet and everything went ok. If all goes good today it will come home tomorrow. Will probably have to have anohther one later.


Going to one as well. Hope to shoot good. Raining here rest of week.


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome Pete!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks boss. Could not have done it without such a great stab.


----------



## bowhoist2

Does anybody know the turn around time on orders being placed?


----------



## asa1485

Usually 3 to 4 days unless they are out of materials. The guys are great and get them to you as soon as possible.


----------



## bowhoist2

Thanks, I put my order in for a 12 inch stab with green flames on Saturday, im hoping to get it tomorrow. It would awesome to smoke some people at alittle indoor comp showing off the SS Stab.


----------



## asa1485

bowhoist2 said:


> Thanks, I put my order in for a 12 inch stab with green flames on Saturday, im hoping to get it tomorrow. It would awesome to smoke some people at alittle indoor comp showing off the SS Stab.


Give them a call and check on it. They can tell you how and when it was mailed.

Keep us posted on how you like it with some pictures bud.


----------



## bcbow1971

bowhoist2 said:


> Thanks, I put my order in for a 12 inch stab with green flames on Saturday, im hoping to get it tomorrow. It would awesome to smoke some people at alittle indoor comp showing off the SS Stab.


Yeah I would give them a call and they will let you know, man sounds like a sweet color combo.....make sure u post up some pics!!! Go get them guys and they will be wanting to try it after you hold steadier than them!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

bowhoist2 said:


> Thanks, I put my order in for a 12 inch stab with green flames on Saturday, im hoping to get it tomorrow. It would awesome to smoke some people at alittle indoor comp showing off the SS Stab.


Its on its way to you buddy. It did get delayed a day because we were out of green flames. But its all good now. You should have it anytime. Keep me posted.

Jason


----------



## asa1485

Rain, rain , and mo rain!:angry:


Can't go out and play with the HR.


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Rain, rain , and mo rain!:angry:
> 
> 
> Can't go out and play with the HR.


Ditto on the rain....got a shoot tomorrow and never been to this place so looking forward to it. 

I have the local shop and NWTF starting up a shoot about 1/4 mile from my house!!!!! Man hope it takes off and becomes successfull.....lol...


----------



## asa1485

Always nice to have a shoot close to the house.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

No doubt it will be spoiling me something fierce....LOL


----------



## asa1485

I got one on Sunday. Do not know if I will make it. I hope so but, the wife wants me home to help take care of the cat.


----------



## bcbow1971

good luck bro.


----------



## bowhoist2

*Got my New Stab Today*

Jason and gang, thanks so much for making one of the coolest stabs I have ever used. Here is the new stab with my Firecat.....

Also, are there any staff positions left for Maryland?


----------



## JONEZ24

*awesome rig!!!!*

Congrats on your purchase of the SS stabilizer, it looks great on your rig. The best part is that they work as well as they look. I love when people stare at them and make comments about them and then they try them and want to buy one.


----------



## asa1485

Looks awesome, sweet rig. Now let the fun begin (whooping up on everyone else)!


----------



## jfuller17

bowhoist2 said:


> Jason and gang, thanks so much for making one of the coolest stabs I have ever used. Here is the new stab with my Firecat.....
> 
> Also, are there any staff positions left for Maryland?


Man that is sharp! We will be putting that one on the website for sure! Very Nice!


----------



## bcbow1971

good looking rig there!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

That SS sure looks good on your Fire Cat and it will shoot as good as it looks :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhoist2

*Awesome is the only word!*

Thanks again Jason for the stabilizer, can't wait to show it off! Thanks for 
the comments guys, SS really stands behind it's products.

Hopefully I can get on your prostaff!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well shot a 305 this morning at local shoot. didnt have anyone to take pics and being first time at this place I was trying my hardest to figure it out. They had Glendale bucks as well as some Deltas mixed in the shoot.....super confusing to understand the scoring.


----------



## asa1485

Excuses, excuses:wink:



Glad you did not get rained out.


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting Brain it is a pain when they mix targets because you dont konw the scoring rings


----------



## asa1485

Forgot to mention , shot league Thursday night and shot 298 with fixed pins and 12 inch SS stab.


----------



## asa1485

Well, wife has spoken!







Not going to get to go to the shoot. Got to help with the cat.


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24

*its been a while*

It has been a while since I have been on here! I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying shooting the SS stabs. I am winding down the indoor spot leagues and I am glad it is almost over (for many reasons). I have shot better than I expected, the last time I shot spots I would have been lucky to shoot 200. This last week, I shot a 299 with 35X and I wasn't in it mentally. I wonder what I would have done if I would have shot the open class with the high roller as well as a sight that is more geared for spot shooting. I can't wait to switch over to 3D, I enjoy this type of shooting much more. Keep praying for warm weather, it should be here soon!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick good shooting I shot my first out door 3D to day end up shooting a 336 not bad for the first of the year I will see what happens in Paris Texas in two weeks wish me luck


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning all!!!


----------



## asa1485

What up Brian?


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say Nick good shooting I shot my first out door 3D to day end up shooting a 336 not bad for the first of the year I will see what happens in Paris Texas in two weeks wish me luck


WOW. 336! Great shooting



Wish I could make it to Texas. Give'em heck for the both of us!!


----------



## asa1485

Man is this place quiet.:mg:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Too Quiet*

It has been too quiet for the last few days. Hope it is because everyone is outside shooting! Of course my track season starts on Wednesday So I will not have as much time to be on here either


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> It has been too quiet for the last few days. Hope it is because everyone is outside shooting! Of course my track season starts on Wednesday So I will not have as much time to be on here either


Yes it has been very quiet. Not liking it. I'm lonely:wink:

Even the boss has not been on here much. Thought he would be burning up the site about that Matrix. Know I would:wink::wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

I left work early to work on my truck......had a shutter and need it to run good to haul the horse....well after a tune up and some other minor tweaking and fixed vacum leak purs like a kitten. 

I will be out shooting tomorrow!!! After work that is .....lol


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcbow1971

debating on a new release.....Tru ball Pro Diamond Extreme or Spot Hogg Friday or Saturday night special........My Rip Shot still works great.....but just messing with a thumb style to see if I like it....


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain whae happened whith the back strap


----------



## bcbow1971

I still have it but it is a release that takes more petiences than I am willing to give it.....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Backstrap?


----------



## MICCOX

You mite thank about the Carter Whisper I like it


----------



## asa1485

Another one wanting to make a copy. I like how the DIY crowd comes up with some way cool ideas. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057330396#post1057330396


----------



## bcbow1971

interesting....but what about patents with SS and Blair?


----------



## asa1485

I know. This is not the first I have seen in there. I guess since it is an individual and not a business maybe?


----------



## japple

pretty sure patents and licensing only exist to prevent someone from making money off of another persons invention. So long as they arent selling them, then there shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> pretty sure patents and licensing only exist to prevent someone from making money off of another persons invention. So long as they arent selling them, then there shouldnt be a problem.


That's what I was thinking also.


----------



## asa1485

OK, Let's do it here with friends:wink:




*6000 Baby!!*


----------



## bcbow1971

Cheesy.....LOL......congrats Pete


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Cheesy.....LOL......congrats Pete


----------



## bcbow1971

Cheer up Pete your a posting fool......BTW I got a camo 3 finger ST-360 on the way and a lanyard also to hook up to the RIP SHOT!!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## jfuller17

I like the do it yourself guys! Makes me feel good they want to copy!:wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*why wouldn't they*

Why wouldn't someone try to duplicate such a great design....People always want to mimic the best out there!


----------



## MICCOX

There are a lot of guys out there that would like to shoot the SS but do not have the money so they try to coppy the best


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys


----------



## asa1485

Morning bud


----------



## MICCOX

Well got the day off so it is time to shoot and make shure that avery thang is raedy for TX


----------



## asa1485

Either I am dreaming or I have gone







. The wife asked me when I was going to get the Matrix. Up until now she has been strongly opposed to it.


----------



## japple

Well that one I told you about is still for sale!! Is it your happy day?


----------



## asa1485

japple said:


> Well that one I told you about is still for sale!! Is it your happy day?


I wish. She also knows we do not have the money.


----------



## japple

that is some seriously mixed signals!! lol! SOrry bud.


----------



## asa1485

I know , right.

It would be OK with her but I would have to sell both of my AMs to do it. I just am not sure about that deal. I am the one with mixed signals about that.


----------



## japple

I feel your pain!! I want an AM a Matrix a Maxxis a contender. Well just one of everything really. and I dont even have one of them. And I dont have the money for anyof them!


----------



## asa1485

I need to write the President and ask him for a bow bail out:mg:


----------



## japple

He will just make it an executive order, or tell congress to pass it without a vote. Should be pretty easy to get the money. You might even get to ride on air force one, if you support the health care bill too.


----------



## asa1485

:wink::wink:


----------



## japple

sorry I tend to get a lil political!


----------



## asa1485

No need to be sorry. That is why I just winked. I did not want to get started on that. I would be on here all day just typing my one response.


----------



## japple

yeah it is a bad subject for me to get started on too!


----------



## asa1485

Who would have ever thought we would be on page 93:mg::wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

what up guys, been a while since I've been on AT. been busy as a one legged man in an ass kickin contest as of late, lol. So whats the good word fellas?


----------



## asa1485

What up Jon?


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jason. The guy I was telling you about that I loaned my stab to likes it a lot. As we all knew he would. But he is posting pics with it on his bow:wink: he likes it so much.


----------



## asa1485

When you guys get time check it out. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057346643#post1057346643 You have already seen it Jason:wink:


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## jfuller17

Pete that mathews does look cool. (even for a Mathews) LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Guys get your vote in......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Pete that mathews does look cool. (even for a Mathews) LOL


Yeah but, I will never tell him.:wink:


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Guys get your vote in......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


Done


----------



## MICCOX

*Ss*

I will half to go with the SS it holds like a rock


----------



## MICCOX

I put my vote in hay my post came over here is behode me went back and posted a gain


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Guys get your vote in......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


Vote and comment in!!!



MICCOX said:


> I will half to go with the SS it holds like a rock


Your 100% right about that brother!!


Sorry guys was sick the last couple days again with the Ohio Valley Crud!!!! 

Feelin better and want to get better before Saturday and a new 3D shoot!!


----------



## MICCOX

I am glad you are geting better Brain hope you make the shoot this weekend just keep it in the 12 ring good luck 
Mike


----------



## bcbow1971

Well thanks....but I dont aim for the 12....I aim for the 10 ring.....if I try and aim for the 12 I ussually get a 5....lol........unless its an easy, large or close, 12 then I may aim at it....


----------



## asa1485

Better to be lucky than good?:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah Pete I have even hit two different 14's because of a mistake....lol


----------



## asa1485

:wink:Cool..

I have actually bounced one out of a tree into a 12 before. Did not even know I hit the target. I like being lucky.


----------



## bcbow1971

oh yeah me 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

For some reason, they cut us back to 25 targets







. They were actually going to go down to 20 but a couple of the clubs said if they do, they will leave the circuit.

If they keep this up, I may have to go to another circuit.

And they wonder why attendance has been down.


----------



## bcbow1971

There is a new shoot this weekend, they are starting with 15 targets and you shoot it twice or they may have two stakes....not sure yet.


----------



## asa1485

That is cool though. You still get to shoot 30 times.


The circuit around here always says we go by "ASA rules" but we do not shoot but 25 targets now.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well a lot of places around here go by ASA but they are not official ASA sanctioned and just use there rules as a guide.....but if they are qualifiers I would have an issue if they changed anything...


----------



## asa1485

I know. Just wanted to rant a little.



My club is actually wanting to make me VP of the club. One of the things I would have to do is attend the annual club meeting. Where all of the clubs come together and suggest new ideas and go over the rules. Don't think I will do it though. No one wants to make changes for the better in the circuit.


----------



## bcbow1971

Our local clubs are looking at starting a area club so that all local clubs schedule around each other and are on the same sheet for rules and also start a points system for the whole area and have your shoot count.


----------



## asa1485

That is basically the way our circuit is set up. Thye have one annual meeting. Decide on shoot dates so that each club can have 3 and none overlap. Discuss new rules. Whether they want to add a class or drop one and so on.


----------



## asa1485

looking for stab help. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1175268


----------



## asa1485

another one. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057356856&posted=1#post1057356856


----------



## MICCOX

Damn it is geting cold again we are going to get sonw 3 to 7" hope it get out of here before the weekend


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> looking for stab help. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1175268





asa1485 said:


> another one. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057356856&posted=1#post1057356856


Posted on both!!!


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Damn it is geting cold again we are going to get sonw 3 to 7" hope it get out of here before the weekend


We are expecting rain on Sunday. Our first club shoot and it is going to be wet.


----------



## asa1485

:d:d


----------



## bcbow1971

I think I pulled a lower back muscle or maybe slightly herniated a disc throwing hay bales yesterday.....luckily its in my lower back and doesnt seem to affect me shooting....

BTW Pete I got that release and like it alot so far!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> I think I pulled a lower back muscle or maybe slightly herniated a disc throwing hay bales yesterday.....luckily its in my lower back and doesnt seem to affect me shooting....
> 
> BTW Pete I got that release and like it alot so far!!


Sweet deal Brian. I am glad you like it bud.



Go get you some of that mountain stuff and







, you will be feeling better in no time.


----------



## bcbow1971

well......lots of Motrin.....lol


----------



## asa1485

I know you guys up in KY have that good stuff! Won't help the shooting but will help with feeling bad.


----------



## bcbow1971

lol true!!!


----------



## asa1485

High Roller


----------



## japple

asa1485 said:


> High Roller


you have too much time on your hands bro!


----------



## asa1485

I know. The company I worked went out of business so I am home a lot. Then the cat had to have surgery so I am stuck inside so I can make sure it does not jump around. The good thing is, the cat loves to lay in the window on the orinter in the sun. Which is right next to the computer.


----------



## asa1485

When you guys get time check out the avatars I have made. I have put some SS in the avatar section but I was wondering if I am going in the right direction.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057365749#post1057365749 I think some of the SS ones are starting on like page 7 or 8


----------



## asa1485

Man, this place just is not any fun anymore.























Just kidding. Back up top where it belongs.:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17

Pete your porch light is burned out. LOL


----------



## jfuller17

Here is some more progress pics. Paige is checking the camber in the left front. LOL


----------



## asa1485

That thing is looking sweet! It is going to look sharp under the lights.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Say boss the car is looking sweet well the snow hit we have 4" and still snowing they say we can get a nother 4" to night then the sun sould come back out late to saturday


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning well the snow thas stop and the sun is back out hope it warms back up


----------



## asa1485

Glad the snow is long gone from here.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

It looks like it was very quite to day well it is going to be about 54 on Sunday so it will be a good day to go shoot and get avery thing raedy for the trip to TX


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I shot a newshoot today. I only shot a 289, was leading when I left though.....had to go to a NWTF Banquet!!!! Used my Tru-Ball st-360 today and it worked great but when I got home I attached it to my Rip-Shot and wow what a great combo.....gonna be shooting it more tomorrow!!! Also the new 3D shoot right down the road from my house is getting some brush clearing tomorrow and I am planning on helping after church. 

The shoot today was only a 15 target with two different stakes per target and it just threw me for a loop.....along with everyone else I think......It was there first shoot in a long while.


----------



## asa1485

Great. Glad you are liking the 360:wink:

Sometimes things like that will throw you off a little. Still some great shooting though.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning the sun shining and it is time to go shoot


----------



## MICCOX

Good night we will here from avery one in the morning


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning hope avery one had a good weekend


----------



## bcbow1971

Finally works!!!! 


Here is what John from Carbon Creations emailed me over the weekend. He met up with Joe, Wicked1Strings and got the template. Thanks Fellow Athens staffer Joe!!! I am not 100% sure what all options John will be having available yet and will post all updates. These things look sweet and when I get my set I am ordering I will post those pics as well. 













Sweet looking hub Jason you sent me on my phone!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Man I am glad AT is back up!


----------



## bcbow1971

Sent you an email Pete you get it?


----------



## asa1485

Just went and got it. It had been stopped by the phone companies spam filter.


----------



## bcbow1971

you need me to send it again?


----------



## asa1485

Nah, I got it bud.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK....I need all the help with rules, legal papers to have the participants to sign.....and anything of use that we arent thinking to get this shoot up and running and becoming a good shoot. Heck he is planning on building a full kitchen and has made a huge platform stand.....which I need to take pictures of. 

I have been putting some rules and stuff together from other clubs and memory but always like others ideas. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## asa1485

Got to have an insurance waiver for each participant to sign, Maybe one where you have a detachable piece of paper acknowledging they signed it. Then when they come back they can show the slip and not have to sign it again.

We do not have one because we are on a state park and the park's insurance covers accidents.


----------



## bcbow1971

I used the format that ASA uses and another local shoot has given him a copy of theres as well.


----------



## asa1485

Have you tried posting in the 3D area? A lot of different rules all over the country.


----------



## bcbow1971

Not yet since AT has been acting up I am about to go there as well..


----------



## asa1485

stab help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057385038&posted=1#post1057385038


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> stab help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057385038&posted=1#post1057385038


Done!!


----------



## asa1485

My God. The secret is finally out!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17

That is some funny stuff!!!


----------



## asa1485

Glad you like!

I should have spent more time with it and made the hat transition a little more smoother so you would not see it just vanish. I just threw it together.

Bet your wife thinks I am crazy:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Hey Jason. Howcome Ryan and Tyler do not get on here anymore?


----------



## asa1485

Had a shoot at my club yesterday. Did not do well at all. Had to shoot in the rain and was just off on my yarages by about 4 yards all day.


On a good note though, I left my High Roller and the 12 inch stab at the registration desk with instructions if anyone wanted to try it out let them do so. Had a lot of interest in them and a lot of people putting them on their bows and trying them out.

Had to explain to people why the arrows were not hitting the same place:secret: Because what you have on your bow is a real stabilizer. Your bow is set up for that other thing!:mg:LOL


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP for the night


----------



## bcbow1971

Back up for the morning!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I made a map that you can pin your local club, pro shop, 3D shoot or even your own place.....Please post your local 3D shoots at least, even if you dont go to them, someone else may and fill in the link if possibe!!! Thanks

Brian

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/bcbow1971


----------



## asa1485

Cool


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete & Brain you guys have a good day I am going to go to work


----------



## bcbow1971

have a good day at work


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say Pete & Brain you guys have a good day I am going to go to work


Man I wish I could say that.


----------



## asa1485

The Lucky Duck!!!!


----------



## PSE_Xforce352

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## asa1485

One more week in spot league and right now I am out of first by 2 points.:shade:


----------



## asa1485

A big congrats everyone














to the boss man for winning his Spot league!


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks Pete!


----------



## asa1485

You bet. Some nice shooting there.


----------



## asa1485

Stab help. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057400429#post1057400429


----------



## MICCOX

Say Boss good shooting well one more day till i head down to TX and thank god be cause it is sowning again with end 2 hours we have at less 5 to 6" and wind is blowing


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Stab help. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057400429#post1057400429


Done buddy


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys?! Sorry its been a while sine I've been on here. I haven't spent much time on the computer as of late, it seems every free moment I've had has been spent in thought as I approach my surgery. 26 days by the way!! Anyhow, I'm not regretting the decision, not afraid, but I am getting a little anxious-hence the thought & reflection. I hope you guys can understand why AT hasn't been a priority as of late and I know you all do. I will be checking in & out of AT but it may not be w/ the frequency that I did in the past, that is until my surgery is over. Then I'll be on here constantly to catch up while I'm in bed, lol. Well, I hope all of you are doing great and you guys have no idea what it means to me to be part of a team that is so supportive. I'll talk to you all soon but for now I gotta get back to work.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon keep or head up thang will work out


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up guys?! Sorry its been a while sine I've been on here. I haven't spent much time on the computer as of late, it seems every free moment I've had has been spent in thought as I approach my surgery. 26 days by the way!! Anyhow, I'm not regretting the decision, not afraid, but I am getting a little anxious-hence the thought & reflection. I hope you guys can understand why AT hasn't been a priority as of late and I know you all do. I will be checking in & out of AT but it may not be w/ the frequency that I did in the past, that is until my surgery is over. Then I'll be on here constantly to catch up while I'm in bed, lol. Well, I hope all of you are doing great and you guys have no idea what it means to me to be part of a team that is so supportive. I'll talk to you all soon but for now I gotta get back to work.


Dang good to hear from you Jon. You know you will be in all of our prayers. Keep us updated. If you can not get on after the surgery, have the misses get on and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## jfuller17

Keep us posted buddy. It will all be fine.:shade:


----------



## asa1485

Emptying out that closet some more? But they are wrong handed.


----------



## jfuller17

LOL. My dad just bought a Destroyer 340.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Probably a good choice for him*

He shot some nice bows this last weekend! As far as bow noise it was by far the quietest bow I heard him shoot. I am sure the speeds he will be getting won't be bad either. How are you going to handle him shooting something other than a hoyt?


----------



## jfuller17

Well he has always been a little different. LOL I cant help him, he is already wrong handed, so why not go with a wrong brand. LOL


----------



## JONEZ24

*Very true*

my brother went with the right brand of bow, wrong brand stab...so I know all about those wrong handed people!


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> my brother went with the right brand of bow, wrong brand stab...so I know all about those wrong handed people!


That is very true!


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys in the morning I and my butty are going to head south to the great state of TX try to get out of the snow keep or eyes on the ASA sit I will be shooting open C wish me luck I will try to get pics


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool good luck Bro!!! I have two shoots this weekend.....and lets just say my Athens bow is dialed in out to 50yards and I may even go Open with my HR!!!! 


Man my Omen with my SS / HR Hybrid is shooting my BH dead on out to 50 yards!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete and gang check out that post now!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057413817#post1057413817


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Cool good luck Bro!!! I have two shoots this weekend.....and lets just say my Athens bow is dialed in out to 50yards and I may even go Open with my HR!!!!
> 
> 
> Man my Omen with my SS / HR Hybrid is shooting my BH dead on out to 50 yards!!!!


Sweet deal Brian. I have been playing around with a Hybrid myself.:shade:





Take plenty of pics at Texas bud. Good luck and give'em [email protected]!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Pete and gang check out that post now!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057413817#post1057413817


I saw tha Brian. Another customer and member of SS Country!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I saw tha Brian. Another customer and member of SS Country!


Yes sir!!



asa1485 said:


> Sweet deal Brian. I have been playing around with a Hybrid myself.:shade:


Details or pics....no teasing.....


----------



## asa1485

Here is the one with the camo tube. Standard SS tube 12 inches with HR weights.


----------



## asa1485

Black tube, SS 12 inch standard tube, HR weights


----------



## Rockinxj00

JONEZ24 said:


> my brother went with the right brand of bow, wrong brand stab...so I know all about those wrong handed people!


You and Jason a killing me.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Black tube, SS 12 inch standard tube, HR weights


Hmmmm Pete that looks familiar...lol......I like mine like that!!!! Lookin Good!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks. Thinking of shooting it this weekend. Just can not make up my mind between the black tube or the camo.


----------



## bcbow1971

Its amazing how light it is but how e=affective it is huh!!!! I am download some pics and will post some in a few.....new grips and something special.....


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is some pics of the new Carbon Creations Skeleton Grips!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yep. But it is hard going from the heavier SS to the lighter one. Takes a little getting use to.


----------



## asa1485

Looks really good Brian. I wish they did Hoyt. What are those pink and yellow things on your cable slide?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Looks really good Brian. I wish they did Hoyt. What are those pink and yellow things on your cable slide?


John said he is trying to have the Hoyt grips done by this week!!! Will keep you posted. 

The pink and yellow ribbons supporting my fellow soldiers deployed and Breast Cancer!!!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet deal. If you know anyone interested, I made a couple breast cancer avatars and they are in the avatar section.


----------



## asa1485

Looks like the 360 fits just right:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Sweet deal. If you know anyone interested, I made a couple breast cancer avatars and they are in the avatar section.


Cool....they are just D-Loop bent and glued!!!



asa1485 said:


> Looks like the 360 fits just right:thumbs_up


Yeah it does fit and feel even better, I will try and get some pics and maybe some video of me shooting with it!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Looks awsome Brian! I love the duck baby!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Boss .....the shoe goo didnt hold....had to epoxy him....lol......looks like water under it.....lol...

hitting the bed...TTYL


----------



## alfabuck

Hello all , figured i'd sop by and show some pics of my SSed bows. Just got Steph's and my bow strung and tuned, ready for 3d season. Stabilizers are performing flawless as usual...


----------



## alfabuck

Another....


----------



## jfuller17

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good man!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good bud!


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking Good there Alpha!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Need I say more?


----------



## asa1485

Quiet. Too quiet


----------



## bcbow1971

Meditating before a shoot tomorrow...actual been doing honey do's so I can play tomorrow!!!


----------



## asa1485

Good ole honey do's . How come it only works for them?


----------



## asa1485

"Lonely, I'm soo lonely"at least that is how the song goes. Wifey had to work today. Got the house to myself today. Woo Hoo! It's play time.:shade:


----------



## bcbow1971

Well shot a 286 yesterday......pull a few 5's that hurt bad...lol........I then went and help set up the new 3D course yesterday. It is a good course and we had got about 26 out of the 30 targets set,lanes cleared and stakes out. I will be taking pictures leter this week when the weather gets better. We have a 15ft tall platform that is about 8ft sqaure and you shoot two targets from the top and a turkey from below.


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Whats up guys!? Been a while since I've been on AT. I was a busy guy over the weekend. I got to meet the Buck Commanders in Quincy and they signed my Athens. They wanted to know what the string coming of my bow string was & when I told them it was my release & how I shoot, they were amazed and wanted me to demonstrate. So here I am, in Game Masters, shooting my bow for all these Buck Commanders, Jason the owner of Athens, the bow techs & a whole group of other people that came to see the Buck Commanders. I guess they were impressed b/c they asked me to go huntin w/ them sometime so they could film it! I also got invited to go to a couple of their farms to hunt w/ them as well!!

Then Jason asked me to go to a 3D shoot w/ him yesterday, so of course I said heck yeah I'll go. So I go to this shoot w/ him & shoot a 281 on my first shoot of the year! Once again, Jason is impressed and tells me that he & the Buck Commanders are trying to get something set up so I can go hunting & they can film it for the show, they want to do an episode about me. ME! of all the freakin' people in the world & they want to showcase this ol' boy from Pike Co. just b/c I am shooting a bow. Now I know I do it a little differently b/c of my arm but to me its nothing special, just a guy that loves to shoot. Anyhow, I wanted to share w/ my SS family b/c I'm real excited about everything. It just blows me away that these guys see me as special or something and that I actually impressed a bunch of professional hunters.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Whats up guys!? Been a while since I've been on AT. I was a busy guy over the weekend. I got to meet the Buck Commanders in Quincy and they signed my Athens. They wanted to know what the string coming of my bow string was & when I told them it was my release & how I shoot, they were amazed and wanted me to demonstrate. So here I am, in Game Masters, shooting my bow for all these Buck Commanders, Jason the owner of Athens, the bow techs & a whole group of other people that came to see the Buck Commanders. I guess they were impressed b/c they asked me to go huntin w/ them sometime so they could film it! I also got invited to go to a couple of their farms to hunt w/ them as well!!
> 
> Then Jason asked me to go to a 3D shoot w/ him yesterday, so of course I said heck yeah I'll go. So I go to this shoot w/ him & shoot a 281 on my first shoot of the year! Once again, Jason is impressed and tells me that he & the Buck Commanders are trying to get something set up so I can go hunting & they can film it for the show, they want to do an episode about me. ME! of all the freakin' people in the world & they want to showcase this ol' boy from Pike Co. just b/c I am shooting a bow. Now I know I do it a little differently b/c of my arm but to me its nothing special, just a guy that loves to shoot. Anyhow, I wanted to share w/ my SS family b/c I'm real excited about everything. It just blows me away that these guys see me as special or something and that I actually impressed a bunch of professional hunters.


Congrats Brother!!! I bet you had a great time!!! What did they say about the SS Stabilizer?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Congrats Brother!!! I bet you had a great time!!! What did they say about the SS Stabilizer?


Well Jason knew what it was the rest of the guys didn't. I answered some questions about it but for the most part they wanted to know about how I shoot & what happened, etc. They were pretty busy w/ autographs & such so I'm just impressed that they devoted as much time as they did to learning about my situation. I do think they liked it though, they seemed like they did anyhow. I'm hoping that this all works out so I'm able to spend more time informing people about my setup and how awesome the SS Stabs are. And yes, it was very fun!

BTW, I love those new grips!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Bro......I love the cutout grips....have them on my bow right now.


----------



## MICCOX

Hi guys back from TX. had a great time finsh 65th out of 86 wind blow all weekend saturday we had 45 mile winds maded it hard to hold on the target but I fill I shot well for the 2nd time out this year hope avery one is doing well


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcbow1971

Ttt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

good night


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning good to be back home talk to you all soon


----------



## bcbow1971

I broke out my Victory Nano's with helical blazers and 120gr nib and out of my Athens it was shooting like darts and grouping very well out to 50 yards yesterday. I like them but for 3D I still like my X Ringers for cutting them lines......Well the FOC was a little more on my Nano's than my XRingers so I added 25grains to my FP of the XRingers and am replacing the offset XVanes with helical Blazers and going to see how they group now. The X Vanes were good but I think the X Ringer was a little light on the front and think the blazers will give a better grouping....we will see....I was shooting the HR last night and man it just still amazes me on how well it holds!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Whats up guys!? Been a while since I've been on AT. I was a busy guy over the weekend. I got to meet the Buck Commanders in Quincy and they signed my Athens. They wanted to know what the string coming of my bow string was & when I told them it was my release & how I shoot, they were amazed and wanted me to demonstrate. So here I am, in Game Masters, shooting my bow for all these Buck Commanders, Jason the owner of Athens, the bow techs & a whole group of other people that came to see the Buck Commanders. I guess they were impressed b/c they asked me to go huntin w/ them sometime so they could film it! I also got invited to go to a couple of their farms to hunt w/ them as well!!
> 
> Then Jason asked me to go to a 3D shoot w/ him yesterday, so of course I said heck yeah I'll go. So I go to this shoot w/ him & shoot a 281 on my first shoot of the year! Once again, Jason is impressed and tells me that he & the Buck Commanders are trying to get something set up so I can go hunting & they can film it for the show, they want to do an episode about me. ME! of all the freakin' people in the world & they want to showcase this ol' boy from Pike Co. just b/c I am shooting a bow. Now I know I do it a little differently b/c of my arm but to me its nothing special, just a guy that loves to shoot. Anyhow, I wanted to share w/ my SS family b/c I'm real excited about everything. It just blows me away that these guys see me as special or something and that I actually impressed a bunch of professional hunters.



That is excellent news Jon. Just goes to show that good things do still happen to good people. Congrats bud. Let us know if it all falls in place and tell us when it will air. I will set the DVR bud.:beer:


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Hi guys back from TX. had a great time finsh 65th out of 86 wind blow all weekend saturday we had 45 mile winds maded it hard to hold on the target but I fill I shot well for the 2nd time out this year hope avery one is doing well


Glad to hear you had a good and safe trip. 

Man I am wanting to try to make one of the ASAs this year. Dang economy!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> I broke out my Victory Nano's with helical blazers and 120gr nib and out of my Athens it was shooting like darts and grouping very well out to 50 yards yesterday. I like them but for 3D I still like my X Ringers for cutting them lines......Well the FOC was a little more on my Nano's than my XRingers so I added 25grains to my FP of the XRingers and am replacing the offset XVanes with helical Blazers and going to see how they group now. The X Vanes were good but I think the X Ringer was a little light on the front and think the blazers will give a better grouping....we will see....I was shooting the HR last night and man it just still amazes me on how well it holds!!!


I know. The more I shoot my HR the more I am truly impressed. Have let a lot of people try it out over the last couple weeks and have gotten nothing but praise over it.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys i would like to say thanks for all the support I have to say it is great to be part of this shooting staff


----------



## asa1485

You are welcome bud. Glad for you to be a part of it:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Where in the world is Jason? He has been MIA since Friday.


----------



## asa1485

stab help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186268


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> stab help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186268


Done Brother


----------



## asa1485

check out this stab thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186118


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> check out this stab thread
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186118


done!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah having a good viewing and adding to that thread....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186118


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> stab help http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1186268


done on this one as well. SS is really representing these days!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Hehe....representing so well that I don't even have to post! People are posting my stuff for me... 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

Isn't the first time Steve.:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Isn't the first time Steve.:wink:


+1 lol


----------



## asa1485

Stabs and more stabs today:wink:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057472742&posted=1#post1057472742


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP for a great team :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Guys I have to drop out of Smooth Stability Staff position....


----------



## MICCOX

Brain what is going on


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Guys I have to drop out of Smooth Stability Staff position....


I'll bite. What's up?


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I'll bite. What's up?


Sorry guys cant stand it any longer..........SORRY

You couldnt pry my SS or High Roller from my dead fingers!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Good one


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain you got me hock line & sinker or day will come


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL check out what Rodney did to us Athens guys

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993362&page=263


----------



## asa1485

He got you guys good.LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

no doubt


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## asa1485

asa1485 said:


> ttt



:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys where has the boss been


----------



## asa1485

Talked to him yesterday . He said he was working a lot.


----------



## jfuller17

Here you go. Getting close.........................Brian you got me also!!!


----------



## asa1485

That thing is looking saweettt! You like the new paint scheme?


----------



## jfuller17

Its growing on me Pete. I am a flame man myself. But since dad ownes the car, we comprimised. I got the neon orange cage and he got this design instead of flames. I do like the the flat black numbers though.


----------



## asa1485

:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason the car is looking good it just needs some SS add to it


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## jfuller17

MICCOX said:


> Say Jason the car is looking good it just needs some SS add to it


That is coming Mike. :wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Sat Jason have you got my purple hub & weghts done just what I would ask


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking good there Jason!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcbow1971

HAPPY EASTER my brothers and sisters!!!


----------



## asa1485

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to all of you Happy Easter


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## asa1485

This ought to be good.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189933


----------



## MICCOX

SS back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> This ought to be good.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189933


Yes it will be very very interesting!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Hope avery one had a great easter but it is time to go back to work


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> This ought to be good.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189933


I'm going to enjoy following this one


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon who is avery thing go hope it is good


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its all going pretty good. Only 14 more days. I had to quit taking some of my pain killers b/c they thin the blood and thats bad for surgery. So that part is annoying but I'll be fine, nothing worth doing doesn't come without some sort of sacrifice. The end will be worth the temporary discomfort. I'm getting a little anxious about it but thats normal. Its more of the wait than it is the surgery or the outcome, I just want it to be here so I can start healing & get back to being up on my feet. I hate having to lay around & heal. Anyways, I hope all is going well for all the rest of you guys & I appreciate you keeping me in your thoughts & prayers, it is appreciated.


----------



## asa1485

I know what you mean Jon. When I fell and got busted up they wanted me to wait until the following morning for surgery. I finally begged enough to where they did it that night. When I went into the operating room the guy that gives the gas for you to go to sleep was telling me to not fight it and breathe normally. I looked at him and said to hell with that. I took two real deep breaths and the next thing I knew I was waking up in the hallway and the wife and family had just walked into the hospital.

I hate the waiting. Let's get it over with.

It will all turn out ok bud.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Well it is time to send in for my tag s for deer and elk so wish me luck 
I will find out if I draw in the mouth of June


----------



## asa1485

Well guys, sad day around the house today. Our cat that has been our friend for 9 years got sick over the weekend. Took her to the vet yesterday. They kept her ovenight aand put her on IV fluids because she was dehydrated. Called this morning and she did not make it through the night.


Lacey Lou 
2001-2010


----------



## bcbow1971

Man sorry to hear that Pete, its hard loosing a good pet. I have a dog that I have had since he was a puppy and he is 13 years old now and I know it will be hard to see him go. We lost two horses last year and one died in my arms and it was my daughters.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Brian. It is real hard. The wife does not know yet. She is at work. I guess I will have to go through all of that when she gets home. This were was her "baby".

When I am on the computer she was always right beside me on the printer. Feels very strange being on today.

Sorry for all the photos


----------



## bcbow1971

Dont be sorry about the photos....I have a black cat that follows me everywhere in the yard when I am shooting and rubs my leg and sometimes causes me to miss a little....


----------



## JONEZ24

*Sorry to hear*

Sorry to hear about your cat, I know this is something that all animal owners go through but it does not make it any easier. My wife and I have two dogs that are like our children and we dread the day that anything happens to them. Our prayers are with you and your wife at this difficult time.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Don't be sorry Pete, I can understand your loss. Loosing a pet is never a fun time. And I know it may be too soon but my cat is due any time now and I'd be more than happy to give you a kitten when they are ready. I hope your day gets better buddy.


----------



## bcbow1971

I feel you there Jon I have two knocked up from Tom cats


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> I feel you there Jon I have two knocked up from Tom cats


Yeah, our cat is an outside cat but not spayed. She's almost 3 & this is her first litter so we've been pretty lucky. No big deal though, I'll get rid of them as soon as they're born. Unless Pete wants one, then I'll save one for him but the rest are going bye bye, lol.


----------



## asa1485

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1191206


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Yeah, our cat is an outside cat but not spayed. She's almost 3 & this is her first litter so we've been pretty lucky. No big deal though, I'll get rid of them as soon as they're born. Unless Pete wants one, then I'll save one for him but the rest are going bye bye, lol.


I appreciate it Jon. I really do. But I will have to pass. Don't know if I will ever get another pet. If I do, I know it will not be for the inside.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is the turks across the street from my house this evening!! 150 yards from my rocking chair on my front porch!!! Just a few toms out of the huge flock!!! Three 10"+ gobblers


----------



## asa1485

What a cheesy AThens plug!! LOL

Tell Charlie and Louie they made the big time on AT..


Man , I could ugly those turkeys to death from that distance.


----------



## jfuller17

Sorry to hear that Pete. I know it sucks to loose a pet. She is in a better place.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Sorry to hear that Pete. I know it sucks to loose a pet. She is in a better place.


Thanks Jason.Since we do not have children this was our baby in a way. It is very tough. Wife did not know . I had to wait until she got home to tell her. Now I have all of that to go through as well. Not an easy day to say the least. But that is the price we all must pay for our time here. Have had a lot of loss over the past two years. Things will get better I know but it is never easy.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> What a cheesy AThens plug!! LOL
> 
> Tell Charlie and Louie they made the big time on AT..
> 
> 
> Man , I could ugly those turkeys to death from that distance.


LOL......That was one of my 5 cats. Louie is the one starting the shoot by the house and it is on Charlie's land....we just got done doing some work there. Louie is also on Drury Brothers team and the ones that one Dream Season a few years ago.


----------



## bcbow1971

Another video from last night with hens fighting.


----------



## asa1485

stab help
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057529022&posted=1#post1057529022


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> stab help
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057529022&posted=1#post1057529022


Done buddy!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I appreciate it Jon. I really do. But I will have to pass. Don't know if I will ever get another pet. If I do, I know it will not be for the inside.


Its all good Pete, I just wanted to throw it out there. Loosing a pet is never easy, I can't imagine what I'll do when my lab goes, she's my first child. She was there during my recovery when no one else was around and I was by myself in my house, she lay on my lap every day for over a year until I could get up & around, I love that dog. I wish you and your wife nothing but the best during this time and want you to know you are being thought of.

So on another note, only 12 more days guys!! I'm still really excited but starting to get anxious & nervous as well. No apprehension or second thoughts just ready for it to get here already. The worst part is that I've had to stop taking some of my meds so I'm hurting a lot but it will be so worth a little pain to be in better shape later on.


----------



## bcbow1971

prayers are with you brother!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

to far down, back to the top where SS belongs!


----------



## bcbow1971

Got my strings changed and tuned!!!! With 330grain arrow it is shooting 290's but with my target arrows at 370grains it is averaging 265fps and shooting great. Plus I added another 5ozs to my stabilizer. 

Also here is a few pics I took today of our new club shoot, Taj Mahal treestand and our bigfoot target.


----------



## asa1485

I like the Bigfoot target. Where did they get it.


Like the platform stand also.


----------



## bcbow1971

Louie ordered it from Delta.

We got $2700 worth of targets in yesterday and up today:
Elk
Buffalo
Big Foot
Alligator
fox
Armadillo
and rabbit and squirrel combo


----------



## bcbow1971

What you think of my black and orange SS? Heavier but I really like the way it holds!!


----------



## jfuller17

That is awsome Brian! That tree stand shot is awsome!!! I need to come shoot there sometime.


----------



## MICCOX

That black and gold look good togather Brain and you look like you have one nice club


----------



## asa1485

Made in the USA!


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> That is awsome Brian! That tree stand shot is awsome!!! I need to come shoot there sometime.


Jason you and all the SS staff are more than welcome to come shoot here anytime you want.......On me!!!! We are having a shoot Saturday from now till the 3rd week in September......except the 17th...Turkey opening day!!!!



MICCOX said:


> That black and gold look good togather Brain and you look like you have one nice club


Thanks


asa1485 said:


> Made in the USA!



*DANG SKIPPY*


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey same spot same time but more turkeys and a few deer playing tonight!!! Right accross the street from my house. 8 days till opening day!!!


----------



## asa1485

Need I really say more!?


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey same spot same time but more turkeys and a few deer playing tonight!!! Right accross the street from my house. 8 days till opening day!!!


If it is like around here, first day of season and they will be nowhere to be seen!


----------



## bcbow1971

No they will be around this field every evening through the middle of May and have been the past few years.......Really all I have to do is place my blind at the top of the ridge and place my B-Mobile and hens and they just wander by feeding before the roost......lol.....I actually dont need to do much calling.....but I do anyways....all the jakes come out of the woodwork then as well and the big boys like to run them off.


----------



## asa1485

Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well all SS guys are more than welcome to come and get you one!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Your right Pete so guys have all the luck I thank Brain should pase some of his luck are way


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Well all SS guys are more than welcome to come and get you one!!!!


Believe me bud. If things were a little different around here lately I would graciously take you up on that offer. Always wanted to take one with my bow.


----------



## asa1485

How you guys like the pic I done on post #3920?

Page 98 all the way at the bottom.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looked great Pete!!! Well in the future if you ever get the oppertunity to come this way dont hessitate to ask!!


----------



## asa1485

Will do bud. Thanks


----------



## asa1485

Was riding down the road to store and seen this bad guy and had to take the photo. I like taking pictures and always have a camera with me. Just thought I would share it.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Nice Pic*

I need to start carrying my cameras with me, seems what I want to shoot is always around when I don't have my camera.


----------



## asa1485

JONEZ24 said:


> I need to start carrying my cameras with me, seems what I want to shoot is always around when I don't have my camera.


Yep. And when you have it, nothing is around.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Was riding down the road to store and seen this bad guy and had to take the photo. I like taking pictures and always have a camera with me. Just thought I would share it.


Cool picture Pete


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Brian. As soon as he raised his head up he was gone. Literally pulled over, rolled down the window and snapped it. Like speed shooting. LOL


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Well our inagural shoot turned out pretty good considering two other shoots were within 20 miles......we had 34 shooters. 

I shot 1 down, 299 in the Open class and took first. High Roller got alot of looks and the stability was great just I was not with the DL being off. I think my bow was not shooting to peak after installing new strings.....DL was about 1/2 short but felt like two inches....lol.....got home and pressed bow and fixed it and shooting another shoot tomorrow.


----------



## MICCOX

Great shooting Brain I will be missing a shoot in the morning have to work but good luck at your shoot tomorrow


----------



## jfuller17

Looks like a ton of fun for sure! Wonder how long it would take to get there from my house. I will have to check that out.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason how has it been going have you finshed the car I bet it looks great


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Looks like a ton of fun for sure! Wonder how long it would take to get there from my house. I will have to check that out.


Looks like 5 hours unless you drive that racecar and then 1.5 hours lol.....If you come to the one in two weeks you can come shoot a turkey and a 3D shoot all in same weekend or even same day!!! The gobblers were gobbling all around us while we were shooting!!!

All the guys from this club are going to another shoot about 20 minutes from here today.....not sure if I will shoot Open or just my hunting setup.....most likely I will shoot Advanced hunter class since I will be in practice for next Saturdays opening day!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Man thats awful tempting Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

5 gobblers and 2 hens n field this afternoon!!!!


Shot like pooh today 266 but is was not bow, which I used Omen, with HR Hybrid!!!

Got home and sighted in out to 40 yards with BH!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Yeah, I shot Saturday as well. Shot a dismal 276. Good enough for third but I was not happy about the way I shot.


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL I feel you Pete.....Saturday I shot a 299 with my Athens and High Roller in open Class for first and then immediately after I picked up my PSE Omen and Victory Nano hunting arrows and went through the same course in the advanced Bowhunter (40yds max) by myself and shot a 301......

Yesterday I shot that 266 and I was wore out from the beggining. Me and this other guy in the advanced bowhunter at this club shot together and it was supposed to be 35 max and the third target was a 43yard Strutting Gobbler!!!! Threw us off the rest of the day....lol


----------



## asa1485

That's a little far for a turkey. LOL


If one is set past 30 around here the club catches total [email protected]!! about it.:wink: But I have shot at one of those bobcats on the rocks (the small one )at 40 before.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah that is why I checked every target of our new shoot with an actual range finder.....


----------



## asa1485

Can't make everyone happy. Someone is going to find something to comlain about.

I was at a shoot last year and there was a shot going down the side of a creek. A female shooter shot it and made a bad shot and complained the water in the creek messed her up because it was too loud!! 

Just exactly how is anyone going to turn down the sound of the water? LOL


----------



## asa1485

Well, bored to death and the thing with the cat so me and the wife decided to get out of house. Went to a local botanical garden. Took a few pics. What you guys think?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193689

Also a few pics from the week before.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193692



Like taking photos and like taking them from different angles than the norm.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet lookin pics Pete....u still using that same camera? I am looking at a new lens for mine and when I take my trip to AZ in MAy I hope to be taking alot.


----------



## asa1485

I am. I am thinking of selling one of my bows and upgrading to one of the Canon L lenses with image stabilization.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I like my Canon SLR that has IS lens but want that 70-300 lens also!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Mornin' fellas! How goes it? Its goin good here, the weather was awesome all weekend & I finally got my yard cleaned up & looking good. Time to start on the garden!


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Mornin' fellas! How goes it? Its goin good here, the weather was awesome all weekend & I finally got my yard cleaned up & looking good. Time to start on the garden!


Got mine planted already. Well, the wife does. LOL


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah I like my Canon SLR that has IS lens but want that 70-300 lens also!!


I do not have IS on mine. That is whyy I am wanting to get it with the lens. Only thing is, the cheapest one I have seen on Ebay is $1200!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well depending on what size you are looking for....My Canon was around $700 with a small IS lens and a Good IS 70-300 IS lens is around $600 so $1300 total id you want a telephoto lens


----------



## asa1485

This is what I am looking for:wink: And then add a converter to get it around 400mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EF-L-70-2...iewItemQQptZCamera_Lenses?hash=item5886fedf53


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Got mine planted already. Well, the wife does. LOL


haha, my wife helps some in the garden but she just doesn't enjoy it like I do. I wish I had mine planted but we've had so much rain lately that it hasn't been dry enough to get tilled up. Gonna get it done this week.

Nice pics BTW Pete, I really like them, you do a good job. You're what we here in Pike Co call a jack of all trades, master of none. LOL just kidding


----------



## bcbow1971

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=150

This is the one I am looking at:http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=150&modelid=11922


----------



## asa1485

I tried that one at wolf camera. Very nice. 


I have just always wanted one of the L lenses because they use the top of the line glass. Ultra clear.


I used the 28-80 lens that came with the camera for the shots you saw in the other thread.


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> haha, my wife helps some in the garden but she just doesn't enjoy it like I do. I wish I had mine planted but we've had so much rain lately that it hasn't been dry enough to get tilled up. Gonna get it done this week.
> 
> Nice pics BTW Pete, I really like them, you do a good job. You're what we here in Pike Co call a jack of all trades, master of none. LOL just kidding


Thanks Jon, glad you liked them.

Good one Jon. LOL

I don't know. I just always like taking photos and like taking the different ones. Anyone can stand there and take a picture of a flower. But, how do you make it different?:wink:


----------



## asa1485

I like what you got under your username Jon. Here is one for ya'


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> I like what you got under your username Jon. Here is one for ya'


I love this one Pete! Its funny yet true, lol. Wouldn't that be nice if they all came w/ a wall board, lmao


----------



## bcbow1971

Sept. 4, 2010 - Jan. 17, 2011 here in KY..................But hoping to get drawn also for Elk!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Good Morning all!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good morning!!!

post # 2500 for me right here in SS country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I hear ya Jon. You are on the way bud!


----------



## asa1485

Well it is that time of year. Love me some good , hot car shows!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Pete that looks like a California Car show......lol


----------



## asa1485

Man. Leave the house for a little and all [email protected]!! breaks loose.




Almost as sad as when Elvis died!


Will wait on Jason.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes Pete it is a sad day.....but you know who has my backing 110%!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

You and me both. He said he was going to announce tonight. Could be tomorrow though.

Don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## bcbow1971

I'm with him in whatever he does.....but still love the u know what!!!


----------



## asa1485

Me also. Talked about that but who knows. Can't say anymore util he gets on.:wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

* It is a sad day indeed.*

Just talked to him myself


----------



## jfuller17

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I just posted a thread letting everyone know. You guys have been great to me beyond what I could have asked for.


----------



## asa1485

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys. I just posted a thread letting everyone know. You guys have been great to me beyond what I could have asked for.


Not going to be the same Jason.


----------



## asa1485

Stab help. It is up to you guys if you want to. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1197285


----------



## MICCOX

Just got the bad news this suck I will behind Jason 100% ON WHAT HE DOES


----------



## asa1485

ttt

100 pages later and it has come to this


----------



## MICCOX

Pete you hight on the head


----------



## asa1485

Let's see where this thing goes today.:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats right Pete, its a new day and the possibilities are endless!! I'm still a full supporter of team SS and the products we use. Why? Because its the best thats why!!

Jason, I'm sad to see it end this way but everything happens for a reason and I'm looking forward to being part of team Lucky Duck or team Fuller whichever you decide (although I like lucky duck :wink

Ryan & Tyler, you guys have my full support and I really look forward to getting to know you guys as well as we got to know J.

Lets keep this SS train :rockband: and :rofl: towards the future!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I agree Jon I really do like the Stabilizers and will support the team. But I am behind Jason 100% as well.....Well I am going to a golf scramble this afternoon!!!! Then Gobbler prep for the morning!!!


----------



## asa1485

Well I have a question. Being a staff shooter and being on the front line promoting I have been asked several times. So I will ask, why is SS not carrying camo stabs any longer?


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

We are carrying them. I was not aware of that on our website. That will be corrected when our new site is updated hopefully next week. The camo pattern is no longer next g-1 though. It is realtree apg.


----------



## asa1485

Great to hear that. That will match the limbs on my AM.


----------



## asa1485

Hope that everyone has a nice and safe weekend.:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

I shot Ryan a PM to let him konw I was going to stay on the SS Team and to let me konw if I could do some thang to help to let me konw


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> I shot Ryan a PM to let him konw I was going to stay on the SS Team and to let me konw if I could do some thang to help to let me konw


cool deal:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete I fegered you were in bad it is late out there how are you doing


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Time to chasse some Thunderchickens!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon good luck on the thunder chinkens


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Time to chasse some Thunderchickens!!


Gobble Gobble!!!
Opening Day of Kentucky Turkey season, 4-17-10, 24lb 13oz double bearded bird!!! 30 yards at 9AM!
24lbs 13 oz
7/8" and 1" spurs
11" and 8.5" double beard
If I calculated right on the NWTF website this is what I got:
Your score is 24.8125 + 8.75 + 10 + 39 = 82.5625


----------



## asa1485

MICCOX said:


> Say Pete I fegered you were in bad it is late out there how are you doing


Yeah, I don't sleep much anymore. I average about 3 1/2 hours a night. I tried laying down right after the post but got back up at 2 am.


----------



## asa1485

Congrats on the turkey Brian. Very nice indeed:wink:  Looks like turkey breasts are on the menu tonight!


----------



## MICCOX

Good bird there Brain are we have thanks giving at your house


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice Bird!!!!!!!! Congrats man!!


----------



## asa1485

What up boss man?:wink:


----------



## jfuller17

Pete........PM your e-mail and I will send you pics of my heli I finished up today later. I got a couple good hovers out of it today:wink:


----------



## asa1485

pm sent


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> Nice Bird!!!!!!!! Congrats man!!


Thanks.....like my hunting stab....lol.....6" with two HR weights!!!


----------



## asa1485

I noticed it Brian!:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Well guys I just traded my red XLR for the new 2010 Judge strat acrose what do you guys thank


----------



## asa1485

Sounds good but more important, what do you think:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Had a shoot today. 70 someodd shooters in hunter class.Cost myself 1st by dropping my arm on the release on 4 targets. Finished 7th 13 points down should have finished 4 up. All targets except 8 of them were ASA low 12 targets.

Had turkeys and bobcat out at 43 yards!


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting Pete :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Had a shoot today. 70 someodd shooters in hunter class.Cost myself 1st by dropping my arm on the release on 4 targets. Finished 7th 13 points down should have finished 4 up. All targets except 8 of them were ASA low 12 targets.
> 
> Had turkeys and bobcat out at 43 yards!


Hey Pete glad you were out havin fun....but I feel you about having one of them days....especially the turkey a mile away....lol

Well letting the birds settle down but going to try and go out Wednesday afternoon and smack Grandpa Gobbler!!!!

Can't wait to shoot next weekend......Got my new lightweight shooter shirt in and cant wait to sport it!!


----------



## asa1485

We had a total of 5 small animals that were all over 42 yards! It was tough. I actually shot good. Just stupid shooter mistakes. Most people see the scores from around here and thing , man I would have smoked that course. But when they have to shoot through what we do, probably would never come back:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

D day for Jon!!! Prayers sent here there and everywhere Brother!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057624209&posted=1#post1057624209


----------



## asa1485

You know that's right Jon. Will be thinking about you bud!


----------



## bcbow1971

Update on Jon(slinger) surgery......Jon posted on Facebook last night that his surgery went great. He said he can move his stub really well but is tired. I would look for him on here soon with updates. keep him still in your thoughts and prayers!!!
Brian


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good morning SS Country!!!! Here's a link to my update

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1201282


----------



## bcbow1971

Glad to see you up and getting around and hope you get to come home and be with your Dog!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys it shur is quite has any one herd from Ryan


----------



## asa1485

Nope:wink:


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete i thank that Ryan and Tyler should be on the forms more if thay want to keep this going


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Update on Jon(slinger) surgery......Jon posted on Facebook last night that his surgery went great. He said he can move his stub really well but is tired. I would look for him on here soon with updates. keep him still in your thoughts and prayers!!!
> Brian


I wish Jon the best and he will be in our prayers. Just droppin in to say hi to everyone.


----------



## asa1485

How is it going bud?


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete this is your lucky day....lol
Good news Hoyt Guys!!!! There done and ready to be ordered!!! The price is a little higher than the other brands, $80, due to the Hoyt design and manufacturing but still a great price for a sweet looking and feeling grip!! All colors I believe are availabel but if not I will let you know. 
Please contact:
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
or call: 1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. $80 bucks though? That is a little steep for me right now. They do look awesome though.


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## asa1485

:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

well been super busy this past few days!!! Where is Ryan and or Tyler???????


----------



## MICCOX

Konw one has herd from tham


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Konw one has herd from tham


I have heard from them but not in a few days


----------



## Beastmaster

Bump...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asa1485

:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning fellas......


----------



## MICCOX

Hows it going Brain


----------



## bcbow1971

Rain Rain Rain!!!!!


----------



## Madlaz

*high roller stag*

I see that your selling your hi roller what are you going to use seems like smooth stability is going down hill since jason got out of it not much activity on this site either was trying to buy small wts for months looks like its over now everytime i wanted to buy some from Jason he told me they didnt have them and looks lke the other owners are not interested anymore sure is a shame this is a great product i also noted that Pete is not promoting it any more like he was b stinger cant keep up with the supply and demand this should have been great time to really promote this product o well cant get the stuff i need will try something else . this message was for Pete


----------



## bcbow1971

Ryan says he has stabilizers to sell. Yes Jason was more proactive than Ryan and Tyler by far. Ryan says that all is well with SS and if you need anything I guess try and get ahold of him through there numbers on the website.


----------



## asa1485

Madlaz said:


> I see that your selling your hi roller what are you going to use seems like smooth stability is going down hill since jason got out of it not much activity on this site either was trying to buy small wts for months looks like its over now everytime i wanted to buy some from Jason he told me they didnt have them and looks lke the other owners are not interested anymore sure is a shame this is a great product i also noted that Pete is not promoting it any more like he was b stinger cant keep up with the supply and demand this should have been great time to really promote this product o well cant get the stuff i need will try something else . this message was for Pete


I am still promoing the stabs because they are a truly great product. That is all I will say about that.

If you are trying to buy the High Roller weights then you need to contact Ryan or Tyler. If you can not get them here, try thier phone numbers. They are listed on the Smooth Stability website.

Would it not have been easier and polite to just send me a pm?:embara:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys? Been doin a lot of sleeping lately trying to heal and keep the chance of infection at a minimum. Just wanted to say hello and that everything is going as well as can be expected, probably a little better. Looking forward to loosing the stitches. I may try and shoot today, we'll see. Anyhow, glad to see all is still going well in SS land. Be back in a bit, goin to the Archery Shop for first time since surgery!!!


----------



## asa1485

Dang good to hear from you Jon. Was thinking about you last night. Well, about 2:30 am LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up guys? Been doin a lot of sleeping lately trying to heal and keep the chance of infection at a minimum. Just wanted to say hello and that everything is going as well as can be expected, probably a little better. Looking forward to loosing the stitches. I may try and shoot today, we'll see. Anyhow, glad to see all is still going well in SS land. Be back in a bit, goin to the Archery Shop for first time since surgery!!!


Hey Jon may it is great to hear from you!! Man shooting already huh.....wow sounds great!!!


----------



## asa1485

Hey Brian, you hit 3000!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

No doubt didnt even notice!!!


----------



## Madlaz

*pms*

Pete i have sent you pm you have never answered the point iam tryimg to make i was promissed some things but never got them Jason knows what Iam talking about never asked for anything free but I have spent a lot of money on them may mot ge much for you guys just try to stay in archery living off ss not easy not trying to be impolite but i can get p........off sorry . was one of the first to use ss stabs still like them wanted to promote them at a huge meet in Canada oh well will try somethimg else been using b stinger wts they also work good on my low roller stab thats it guys good luck to all of you Jon you have my prayers get well soon.Laz


----------



## asa1485

Answered every pm I have gotten. Sorry if you sent one and I did not get it.


The other stuff is between you and Jason. Try contacting Ryan and Tyler about what you were promised. They were co-owners at the same time you were talking with Jason.

If you still like them then why are you wanting to use something else.?

Low Roller stab?


----------



## asa1485

Ryan Hensley 574-551-3885-owner goes by GRAPE SMOOTHIE here on AT

Tyler Hensley 574-551-8987-Sales goes by softballfan here on AT


----------



## Madlaz

What i call a low roller is a 24" standard tube that is used on the regular ss large wts and side bar is standard ss 10.25 with b stinger wts and some times switching to small wts on 24" bar with 8" extension making it a 32 " that is what i needed the small wts for that i couldnt get cant afford a hi roller so i improvize do what you have to do love to tinker i even use a rotating front stab for offset also screw the small b stinger wts to the large hub and walla you have an ss doinker dish to offset your sight to get correct balance.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top


----------



## Pin Wheel

I am wanting to order one of these stabilizers but need a little opinions, I am looking for a 12 inch bar but keeping the weight at 7-8 on the ends, I like the looks of the smaller diameter high roller weights on a ss 12 inch bar, but will this be as stable and effective as the oringial as the origianl larger diameter weight on the end, hope I made sense here.. Can any of you guys help me or give me a little advice before I try to order on of these for my maxxis 35, thanks


----------



## JONEZ24

*SS stab for maxxis 35*

If you are looking to get 7-8 ounces of weight I don't think you would be wise to go with the high roller weights. You would lose the advantage of having all of the weight focused at the extreme end of the rod. My brother has the Maxxis 35 and he says that the 12 inch rod with the 8 ounces balances his bow the best.


----------



## asa1485

To get the 8 ounces on front with the smaller weight you will have to have 7 weight rings. the hub . I do not think you want that.

The regular hub/ring weighs just over 8 ounces which is what you are looking for. It does the same thing as the stinger but with less weight. You could also go with a shorter length tube, say the 6-8 inch range. That is what a lot of the hunters went with.


----------



## bcbow1971

Pin Wheel said:


> I am wanting to order one of these stabilizers but need a little opinions, I am looking for a 12 inch bar but keeping the weight at 7-8 on the ends, I like the looks of the smaller diameter high roller weights on a ss 12 inch bar, but will this be as stable and effective as the oringial as the origianl larger diameter weight on the end, hope I made sense here.. Can any of you guys help me or give me a little advice before I try to order on of these for my maxxis 35, thanks


Yes Pete is right the weight you are looking for is the large/normal SS weight. I use this setup on my Omen, it is an 8" with 4HR weights and hub and it works fine....however the Omen really doesnt need much stability. But you can feel the difference with the large and small weights and diameter for sure.


----------



## Beastmaster

General rule of thumb:

The longer the rod - the lower amount of weight you need. 

For SS High Rollers and B-Stinger XL/XL Premiers, 28-30" of length = 3 ounces of weight. Sidebar - varies with bow and sight. There are some cases where you do add more weight, but most bows that I've seen take 3-4 ounces at the most for the long bars. My SS High Roller (Prototype) is stock save for a BowJax add on.

Combined SS rods (11" units) and B-Stinger Pro rods (12") at anywhere from a 22 to 24" length - you need a minimum of 4 ounces, and sometimes 8. My son's bows use 4 ounces at 24" for his two B-Stinger XL's. In some extreme cases, you need more. 

Some bows that balance out well take very little weight. Other bows take an insane amount of weight. The general rule of thumb that I've posted works for lots of bows, but you do need to play with it.

-Steve


----------



## alfabuck

Looky Here what showed up on my porch today fellas. This bow is the best feeling and shooting bow i've ever owned. It is so quiet its almost unreal, the wall is rock solid, the draw is glass smooth and the bow is just plain sexy. I pulled it out of the box , threw a rest, loop and sight on it and shot it off the string at 20 yds and you couldn't find space between the arrows. Thats not saying much but it is a shooter for sure. You guys should try to get to a dealer and test one of these bows, absolutely unreal.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks damn good buddy!


----------



## asa1485

No it don't. It is wrong handed! LOL Just kidding. Looks really good.


----------



## Pin Wheel

Just wanted to say thank you for all those who helped and gave me advice before I purchased one of these stabilizers, I just got it in today put it on my maxxis 35 and wow!!!! I just shot it at 20yds the wind was breezy here today, and the first time I drew it back the bow just sat there, for not being used to it, I shot it pretty dang good, good enough I dont think I will be getting rid of it, I think the more I shoot with it and get used to it, the better I will get, I will put it this way I better not shoot the same dot with another arrow, I tried that the first time and shot part of my fletchings off, I got the 8 inch one, again thanks to all those who helped me and even offered for me to come up and shoot there setups. Here she is, one of the smoothest bows I have ever shot, the maxxis 35, just got it back from John (Breathn) he put flo green and tan strings and cables on it, and it looks and shoots sweet.


----------



## jfuller17

Looks good man! Got to love them Hoyts!!


----------



## Pin Wheel

I love this bow, its very stable, and so smooth, and shoots great, after putting the ss stabilizer on it, its rock solid.


----------



## bcbow1971

Pin Wheel said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all those who helped and gave me advice before I purchased one of these stabilizers, I just got it in today put it on my maxxis 35 and wow!!!! I just shot it at 20yds the wind was breezy here today, and the first time I drew it back the bow just sat there, for not being used to it, I shot it pretty dang good, good enough I dont think I will be getting rid of it, I think the more I shoot with it and get used to it, the better I will get, I will put it this way I better not shoot the same dot with another arrow, I tried that the first time and shot part of my fletchings off, I got the 8 inch one, again thanks to all those who helped me and even offered for me to come up and shoot there setups. Here she is, one of the smoothest bows I have ever shot, the maxxis 35, just got it back from John (Breathn) he put flo green and tan strings and cables on it, and it looks and shoots sweet.


Looking Good there Brother!!!


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. I have a blue 35 on the way myself.


----------



## asa1485

Well guys, have not heard anything from Ryan or Tyler. Tried calling a couple of times and nothing. Only heard from him on here one time. Not a great way to start things off. It is like they do not want a staff.

So it is with sadness but, I am gone. 

It has been a blast getting to know all of you guys. I feel I have made some great friends. SO keep in touch and I will do the same.


Hope you are still doing well Jon.

Brian , Nick, Mike, Steve as well as the others, I wish you all the best with your ventures.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Well guys, have not heard anything from Ryan or Tyler. Tried calling a couple of times and nothing. Only heard from him on here one time. Not a great way to start things off. It is like they do not want a staff.
> 
> So it is with sadness but, I am gone.
> 
> It has been a blast getting to know all of you guys. I feel I have made some great friends. SO keep in touch and I will do the same.
> 
> 
> Hope you are still doing well Jon.
> 
> Brian , Nick, Mike, Steve as well as the others, I wish you all the best with your ventures.


Pete I understand completely. I am loving the design but Ryan and Tyler have pushed us all away I guess. I have been asked by a few other companies to rep with them but I havent told them anything......but it may not be long if things dont change.


----------



## asa1485

I also like the design and stab. I was waiting and trying but nothing has come of it so it has come to this.

Jason is the one that I have dealt with from the beginning. Never talked to Ryan or Tyler. Jason and I discussed what was expected of me, what I needed, or just to talk with in general. To me, I was shooting for Jason.

I understand they are probably busy and what not. But we are the main ones out here on the front line. Have been since he started the staff. Now, I have people asking me questions about the stabs and company and I can not give them an answer because I myself do not know.

I am not saying this is the route for anyone to take. Just the one I am taking. If it were my company, I would be getting on the phone, sending emails, pms and whatever else I could do if I was going to have a staff.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Sad to see you go!*

I understand what you are saying! Things have really died down in this thread and in many of the other forums. I hope things get better but as of right now it is not looking good. I would think that Ryan and Tyler would be doing more to keep the staff up to date so that we feel comfortable promoting the company, the product will take care of itself. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Pin Wheel

bcbow1971 said:


> Looking Good there Brother!!!


Thanks man I love the way the bow holds with the stabilizer on it, looks good on it too.


----------



## MICCOX

Sat Pete it is hard to do but I fill the same as you do and I am right be hind you I have made a lot of friends and I will stay in touch with all of you and I wish you all the best of luck
Mike


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey guys, whats the good word!? Sorry its been a while since I've been on here but I'm doing great and I'll be back on like I was pre-surgery. Everything has gone perfectly from the beginning of the whole ordeal and I want to thank you guys for the thoughts, prayers, and all the great words of encouragement, it has been greatly appreciated.

Pete & Mike, I hate to see you go guys, I've really enjoyed getting to know you guys but I do understand where you are coming from. Like you I've not heard from Tyler or Ryan and I too have never really met them. However I am still, for the time being anyhow, sticking w/ the team b/c I really like the design & the product. I hope you guys keep in touch, I know I'll do my best to do the same.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon it is good to here form you I hope it is going well I will do my best to stay in touch with all of you guys


----------



## asa1485

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Hey guys, whats the good word!? Sorry its been a while since I've been on here but I'm doing great and I'll be back on like I was pre-surgery. Everything has gone perfectly from the beginning of the whole ordeal and I want to thank you guys for the thoughts, prayers, and all the great words of encouragement, it has been greatly appreciated.
> 
> Pete & Mike, I hate to see you go guys, I've really enjoyed getting to know you guys but I do understand where you are coming from. Like you I've not heard from Tyler or Ryan and I too have never really met them. However I am still, for the time being anyhow, sticking w/ the team b/c I really like the design & the product. I hope you guys keep in touch, I know I'll do my best to do the same.


Thanks Jon. I really hate to but. 

I really like the design also. It truly works great. Not knocking it at all. I believe it is the best stab on the market.

Sent you a pm Jon.


----------



## Beastmaster

I can understand why there is the feeling of abandonment - no contact can do that. 

In the void that's been created, I will try and update everyone here. 

In summarizing emails that I've gotten, here's what I know...

1) In 2011, SS intends to have hunting and target staffs that are separate. 

2) there will be a new website up. 

3) I'm summarizing what I've gotten. I do not have permission to post what I did. 

Hope this helps, for what it's worth. 

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

That's great Steve. Thanks for sharing. I am sure there are great things in store for the SS crew. 

Hopefully they will be able to continue to use the patent and moving on towards the future.


----------



## softballfan

We are sorry but we are very busy right now. If anyone needs to talk to us give us a call. Sorry for all the problems on our staff, but I have had my share of problems in the last month. I got hurt at work a few weeks ago, got my hand caught in a drill press. Then a week later I started having other symptoms, so I went to the doctor and had to have a brain MRI. Come to find out I have MS. So we are very sorry about the whole deal. SS will move on and become a better company. We have great things to come.
Thanks and sorry for all the inconveniance.
Tyler


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Sorry to hear about that Tyler, if there is anything I can do to help let me know. Hope your week gets better man.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tyler I hope you get to filling better but all it would take is may be a phone call from you or Ryan and let us all konw what has been going on and it would safed a lot of hart aches


----------



## bcbow1971

softballfan said:


> We are sorry but we are very busy right now. If anyone needs to talk to us give us a call. Sorry for all the problems on our staff, but I have had my share of problems in the last month. I got hurt at work a few weeks ago, got my hand caught in a drill press. Then a week later I started having other symptoms, so I went to the doctor and had to have a brain MRI. Come to find out I have MS. So we are very sorry about the whole deal. SS will move on and become a better company. We have great things to come.
> Thanks and sorry for all the inconveniance.
> Tyler


Sorry to hear that bro.....hope you are feeling better. There has been a lot of people lately around my area diagnosed with that.....man crazy stuff and MS is rough and hope that you are and will be doing fine with it. 

And yes a phone call from one of you two to all staffers would help with them and be a reassuring questure. 

Have a good day
Brian


----------



## softballfan

You guys need to get ahold of me. Leave me a message or something. Nothing has changed, but I cant be on AT at all times. Ive got a life to. You guys are still on board, we are just in the process of getting everything changed into our names. I have not got any calls in the past few weeks. Call me and leave a message.
Tyler


----------



## bcbow1971

softballfan said:


> You guys need to get ahold of me. Leave me a message or something. Nothing has changed, but I cant be on AT at all times. Ive got a life to. You guys are still on board, we are just in the process of getting everything changed into our names. I have not got any calls in the past few weeks. Call me and leave a message.
> Tyler


PM sent


----------



## MICCOX

PM sent along with phone call


----------



## asa1485

OK SS guys. Here is someone looking for help with the SS stabs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1212099


----------



## asa1485

softballfan said:


> You guys need to get ahold of me. Leave me a message or something. Nothing has changed, but I cant be on AT at all times. Ive got a life to. You guys are still on board, we are just in the process of getting everything changed into our names. I have not got any calls in the past few weeks. Call me and leave a message.
> Tyler


Hope you get well soon from the job accident Tyler and best wishes on the MS thing.







I had said my peace on this and was not going to say any further but I feel I must. This is not pointed at just you Tyler.

When all of this transpired I called several times. Mostly to Ryan granted and got no responses. I also sent several pms. Got one reply from you and one reply from Ryan. That is is.

As far as the staff, I can not speak for them but I can for me. On this I will say that as a staff member I was on here as well as many other sites spreading the word about SS stabs, how they worked, where to get them, answering questions and so on. Numerous hours at the keyboard (do a search on here and you will see me on almost all of them except for very rescent ones) and many more at shoots. When you guys took over it would have been nice to hear from you personally to let me know what was going to happen, that you were in charge, business as usual, , new site, etc... But instead we had to find out when Jason posted he was no longer with SS. I am out here promoting the crap out of the stabs and do not get the courtesy of a simple email or phone call. Have people asking me about the stabs and things about the company like are they still for sale, can I still get orders, warranty questions,etc... I did not know what to tell them. No one contacted me.


On the business side. I am not a business graduate so you can take it for what it is worth.

You guys are not in the major stores or mail order catalogs. Most if not all of your business is net based. ArcheryTalk is the major net archery place to be seen. The other ones do not compare. So, if you want this thing to do well, it will take a lot of effort on places like Archery Talk.

If you have more important places to be than trying to make this successful than so be it, should have left things the way they were.

If you seriously want this to work than you need to be on here as well as the other sites and so on as much as you possibly can .

It is a great stab but it can only sell itself so much.


Take care and I truly wish the best.


----------



## MICCOX

Well I am staying with the SS team it is to hard to find a great stabilizer and this is one of the best out there
Thanks Guys


----------



## Pin Wheel

I am new to shooting the SS stabilizers, but I like to experiment with different setups and I have shot all the major stabilizers on the market right now, and I like the SS Stabilizers better than any I've shot, they have and preform what a stabilzier is supposed to do. These will be all I shoot.


----------



## asa1485

Pin Wheel said:


> I am new to shooting the SS stabilizers, but I like to experiment with different setups and I have shot all the major stabilizers on the market right now, and I like the SS Stabilizers better than any I've shot, they have and preform what a stabilzier is supposed to do. These will be all I shoot.


Excellent. Very glad to hear you are happy. That is what the guys have been trying to tell everyone. They stabilize. When you get a chance. Post up some photos of your setup.


----------



## softballfan

We are currently working on the "New High Roller". It is gonna be more economical and you will be able to play around with less weights. Price will also drop. COMING SOON
Tyler


----------



## seindhunter

Ordered a Stabilizer on Monday night and it arrived on Wednesday. 3 days shooting it and I can say it has improved my shooting significantly. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Pin Wheel

seindhunter said:


> Ordered a Stabilizer on Monday night and it arrived on Wednesday. 3 days shooting it and I can say it has improved my shooting significantly. Keep up the good work guys.


Me too, I ordered last week 2 days later had it in the mail, been shooting shooting better and better ever since. It has also helped my shooting tremendously. thanks


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys the more you shoot the SS the more you like it and the tighter your groups will get keep us informer and lets see some pics of your rigs


----------



## Pin Wheel

Here is pic of my 8 inch ss stabilizer on my maxxis 35, black riser camo limbs, super smooth and solid as a rock, I love the bow more and more I shoot it, its a shooter.


----------



## MICCOX

Nice rig there buddy


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## softballfan

Thats nice pin wheel.


----------



## softballfan

Thanks also Mike, and seindhunter. Love the feedback, and we love it even better that it improves your shooting.
Thanks
Tyler


----------



## Pin Wheel

thanks softball fan for everything, keep making them they're the best.


----------



## bcbow1971

softballfan said:


> We are currently working on the "New High Roller". It is gonna be more economical and you will be able to play around with less weights. Price will also drop. COMING SOON
> Tyler


Tyler sounds great....look forward to seeing the new HR setup!! I love my original and it is on my wifes bow right now.....



seindhunter said:


> Ordered a Stabilizer on Monday night and it arrived on Wednesday. 3 days shooting it and I can say it has improved my shooting significantly. Keep up the good work guys.


Glad you like it!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for some awesome stabilizers. I need to get me a 6"er pretty soon for my hunting setup.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am messing with my setups....my wife switched from my 28" HR to 12" with two HR weights......My Athens is using 28" HR now and 6" rear and my Omen Hunting setup is 8" Camo with 4 HR weights.....but I also have my two original weights as well.......


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain do you have some HR waights laying around


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain do you have some HR waights laying around


No extra bud.....actually I would like another hub and three weights myself.......I am liking the lighter weight but still like the full size one....


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks Brain I will see if Tyler my have some


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah he should.......I was messing around and took my 6" with normal weight and slapped it on my Athens and the took a 12" with HR weights and added it in front of the other stab and it looked funny having the large weight in the middle of an 18" stabilizer......it felt good but not as good as regular weight out front....


----------



## MICCOX

That would look funny you sould try it with the HR waights then the stander waight out front


----------



## Pin Wheel

bump for the night


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys


----------



## asa1485

Here is a new desktop for you guys


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete that looks great how is avery thing going


----------



## asa1485

Just got out of the hospital. Slipped a disc in my lower back and was having real bad muscle spasms.


----------



## bcbow1971

Dang Pete sorry to hear that!!! Will add u to our prayer list!!! Get better Brother!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Brian.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete you need to take care of your self


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning


----------



## MICCOX

It shure is quite


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Dang Pete, sorry to hear. You'll be in my thoughts & prayers for a speedy recovery. I hope you get to feelin better soon!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon how are you doing avery thang around here has been quite


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Been doing very well, thank you. Just livin' it up! I'm going to shoot tonight for the first time since I had my surgery so I'll let you guys know how that goes. Time to shut down here at work. talk to you all this evening.


----------



## bcbow1971

Been doing good Jon.......glad that you are doing good let us know how many nocks u break!!!!!.............Been tweeking my Athens and HR setup........lowered the poundage and trying to get a good 3D setup.....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Shot 6 rounds of 5 but started to get tired from all the walking. I'd keep at it but I have a high school football coach's meeting @ 7. My first time ever coaching & I was asked to be the Varsity Linebacker Coach baby!!! (& T.E., its just not as fun, lol) Can't be late so I'll shoot some more tomorrow.

Anyways, I have to admit that I shot pretty decent, not the best ever but good enough considering. I took 2 pics of my first group but didn't get any more after that, I'll get them loaded up in a bit. Well headed off to the school, talk to ya in a bit.


----------



## JONEZ24

*love coaching*

Nice to hear there is a fellow coach in the group. I have coached football and track for the last 7 years and absolutely love it. Makes for a long day, teaching then coaching but it is worth seeing the kids grow as athletes and as individuals. Good luck with the coaching, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## alfabuck

asa1485 said:


> Just got out of the hospital. Slipped a disc in my lower back and was having real bad muscle spasms.


Sorry to here that Pete, i hope you feel better soon and wish you a speeddy recovery man. Tyler i hope everything goes well for you. Its got to be alot on your chest right now with all thats going on. I'll have to get in touch with you soon and chat. I never met you yet and looking forward to talking with you. You guys put out a great product and i will continue to represent. I'm sadened that Jay isn't around anymore but i would like to meet you guys so we can get to know one another.Take care and my prayers will be with you man.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Shot 6 rounds of 5 but started to get tired from all the walking. I'd keep at it but I have a high school football coach's meeting @ 7. My first time ever coaching & I was asked to be the Varsity Linebacker Coach baby!!! (& T.E., its just not as fun, lol) Can't be late so I'll shoot some more tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, I have to admit that I shot pretty decent, not the best ever but good enough considering. I took 2 pics of my first group but didn't get any more after that, I'll get them loaded up in a bit. Well headed off to the school, talk to ya in a bit.


Sounds great Jon!!! Congrats on the coaching position!!! I messed with my Buck Commander tonight and got it dialed in sweet again!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Hey where is avery one it is to quite


----------



## Beastmaster

Brainstorming.


----------



## MICCOX

What are you thanking about


----------



## Beastmaster

A few things. Once I get approval from Ryan, I'll post more. 

I can't say much until Ryan says so.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Shot 6 rounds of 5 but started to get tired from all the walking. I'd keep at it but I have a high school football coach's meeting @ 7. My first time ever coaching & I was asked to be the Varsity Linebacker Coach baby!!! (& T.E., its just not as fun, lol) Can't be late so I'll shoot some more tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, I have to admit that I shot pretty decent, not the best ever but good enough considering. I took 2 pics of my first group but didn't get any more after that, I'll get them loaded up in a bit. Well headed off to the school, talk to ya in a bit.





Beastmaster said:


> A few things. Once I get approval from Ryan, I'll post more.
> 
> I can't say much until Ryan says so.


Well Steve if you need any help let me know.....I have been playing with all my setups, sizes and weights myself!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay, here's the gig.

I've accepted the position of Staff Coordinator for Smooth Stability. 

I have agreed to work with Ryan on expanding the field and pro staffs. For 2010-2011, we will be increasing the number of field staffers on both hunting and target. We will also have a small number of pro staff members as well. The final numbers of each variant is still to be determined.

I've also gotten permission to pursue Athens style partnerships with other archery companies. If you're an Athens staffer, you know exactly what I mean by that. If you're not - I'll explain more as it fleshes out.

While I'm sad to see some changes, there are some times where change is good. I'm going to try and work things out to where change is going to be better for the staffers.

With that being said - if you're a staffer, I need to get a list of active staffers here on AT. Kick me an email - sgyee (at) sprynet (dot) com. Please put in the header that you're a SS Staffer.

My apologies for the occasional hints. I couldn't say anything until Ryan said go.

With regards to product. There is going to be a new push on the High Roller. Of which, there has been hints on the new weight setup. The new weight setup will make it easier for guys that love lots of weight to stack weights without a bunchaton of hex head bolts to do and undo. Similar to the 4 ounce B-Stinger XL weights that are all machined in one size, the new weights will be similar.

As soon as I get the near finished prototype, I'll post pics of it.

We're also brainstorming as well. With the new Robin Hood movie, there is a theoretical possibility that there will be an increase in recurve. If that is the case, we have been talking about hitting the recurve market as well. I've already purchased (on my own) 4 Recurve risers (two Hoyt Gamemasters, one PSE X-Factor, and one Samick Athlete) to experiment with using a High Roller.

There is an archery High Performance camp that will be occurring this summer in the Phoenix area. I will be seeing if I can get some of the high performance/elite coaches to help garner their critique. There will be 3 high performance/elite coaches from USA Archery (plus some Olympians and members of the current USA Archery team) for me to pick their brain.

So, there's stuff cooking. Bear with us...it's going to get smoother.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

Well sounds good Steve. I am looking forward to seeing the future and new designs!!


----------



## MICCOX

WOW it sound like thangs are turning around and I am looking forded to working with you Steve let me konw if I can help you out


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Sounds awesome Steve! I'm looking forward to the future!!!

(email sent Steve)


----------



## alfabuck

Email sent Steve and looking forward to the future of SS. I appreciate you stepping up and keep us updated on all that comes about. I am very happy everything is coming together and looking forward to working with all of you helping get the word out there for such an innovative product.


----------



## JONEZ24

*update!!!!*

thanks for the update steve, I was wondering what was happening in SS land. Email sent by the way.


----------



## Pin Wheel

Just wanted to say thank you Tyler for the package I got in the mail today, I ordered another bar to go with the black one I have in Realtree APG HD camo to match my Hoyt maxxis, and thanks for the extras Tyler, I ordered it and had it in 3 days great turnaaround time. Again thanks for everything.


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the the top for a new beginning


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

shot a 294 with my 6" SS setup yesterday and my wife shot a 242 with her new bow and 12" SS!!! She shot good for just learning!!

Had a great time..


----------



## JONEZ24

*3D shoot*

I went out yesterday and shot 2 20 target rounds with my BMXL and High Roller. The first round I shot 6 of the first 10 targets in the 11 ring but made two mental mistakes on the second have to finish with a 204. The second round I started off misjudging yardage and shot an 8 on the first target but finished the first have 2 up with 4 11s. The second half started out good but I ended it with an 8 on the biggest animal on the course (bedded elk). Finished the second round with an identical 204 with 8 11s. Going out today with my dad and brother to shoot Pine Knob.


----------



## Diamond_Archer

Could I become a staff shooter if I am 15 years old?


----------



## JONEZ24

*what a difference a day can make*

Shot again today with my dad, brother, niece and nephew. Shot a course run by a neighboring county parks dept and all I can say is the guy who set it up must have stock in arrow companies. This course is usually set up with the hunter in mind so no extreme distances or difficult shots. On a 20 target course there were 6-7 targets in the 40-49 yard range and 1 that was 50-55 yards. On top of that they set targets with saplings or trees going through the 8 ring. Definitely tougher than most of the courses around here used in competitions. Had a great time and I would say we held our own on this course... of course we let dad win!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Dad didn't win, he just shot better. We will get him next time.


----------



## Beastmaster

Diamond_Archer said:


> Could I become a staff shooter if I am 15 years old?


I'm working out the details regarding the 2010/2011 staff year. 

If I can swing it, the hope is to have about 30 key staffers scattered around the United States. 

Age makes no difference, IMHO.

-Steve


----------



## bcbow1971

Beastmaster said:


> I'm working out the details regarding the 2010/2011 staff year.
> 
> If I can swing it, the hope is to have about 30 key staffers scattered around the United States.
> 
> Age makes no difference, IMHO.
> 
> -Steve


Sounds good Steve, I am trading one of my SS stabs to a guy that was looking for a B-Stinger!!! So I may be getting another to replace it.....but I still have two plus HR....lol


----------



## MICCOX

Say Steve cant waight to see what you come up with and it is time to get some more guys on bourd to help premote the SS TEAM let us know if we can help:smile:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Morning guys!!!! Did some shooting in the yard over the weekend, shooting pretty good if I must say so. Looking forward to the next 3D shoot in the area!

How's everyone been?


----------



## Beastmaster

For me - I'm going through a physical therapy style rehab right now.

Over a week ago, I was diagnosed with a very minor case of Bell's Palsy. Good thing - I'm not a severe case, I've lost 20 pounds in weight thanks to the steroids and other drugs (if I was on steroids alone, I'd be on the other end of the weight spectrum), and the infected nerve in my face is healing.

Bad part - I'm having to relearn how to shoot. Since I'm right handed, and I can't close my left eye, that's not fun. So I'm blocking the left eyeglass lens with tape. 

But, this does give me time to learn this staff gig. 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

*Welcome Sean of Hardcore Archery!*

Let me welcome Sean Roberts of Hardcore Archery in CT. He recently got on staff and is also a SS dealer!

Email him and welcome him aboard! I don't think he's got an AT account yet.

[email protected]

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Beastmaster said:


> Let me welcome Sean Roberts of Hardcore Archery in CT. He recently got on staff and is also a SS dealer!
> 
> Email him and welcome him aboard! I don't think he's got an AT account yet.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Got it done buddy!:thumbs_up

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis Steve, if I can be of any help just let me know.


----------



## alfabuck

Beastmaster said:


> Let me welcome Sean Roberts of Hardcore Archery in CT. He recently got on staff and is also a SS dealer!
> 
> Email him and welcome him aboard! I don't think he's got an AT account yet.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Done deal Steve.:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

Beastmaster said:


> For me - I'm going through a physical therapy style rehab right now.
> 
> Over a week ago, I was diagnosed with a very minor case of Bell's Palsy. Good thing - I'm not a severe case, I've lost 20 pounds in weight thanks to the steroids and other drugs (if I was on steroids alone, I'd be on the other end of the weight spectrum), and the infected nerve in my face is healing.
> 
> Bad part - I'm having to relearn how to shoot. Since I'm right handed, and I can't close my left eye, that's not fun. So I'm blocking the left eyeglass lens with tape.
> 
> But, this does give me time to learn this staff gig.
> 
> -Steve


Im sorry to here this Steve. My fiance Steph and i will keep you in our prayers and i wish you the best of luck with your recovery Steve. Stay strong man.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Email Sent*

Email is on its way! Praying for your speedy recover.


----------



## HardcoreArchery

Thanks for the Emails guys! Cant wait to get the High Roller on my Vantage Elite and get it goin, it should be here some time this week. I hope it is cause I am holding a big seminar here with Terry Wunderle this weekend and was hoping to have it here for all to see. I am very happy with the products so far I have gotten in some 8" and 12" stabilizers and they look and feel great. I am currently shooting the 8" with 2 weights on my hunting set-up and it holds like a rock. Well thanks again, and as you can see I have had a AT account for a long time. 



Sean Roberts
Hardcore Archery


----------



## MICCOX

Sent out a PM to Sean to say welcome aborde


----------



## bcbow1971

Beastmaster said:


> For me - I'm going through a physical therapy style rehab right now.
> 
> Over a week ago, I was diagnosed with a very minor case of Bell's Palsy. Good thing - I'm not a severe case, I've lost 20 pounds in weight thanks to the steroids and other drugs (if I was on steroids alone, I'd be on the other end of the weight spectrum), and the infected nerve in my face is healing.
> 
> Bad part - I'm having to relearn how to shoot. Since I'm right handed, and I can't close my left eye, that's not fun. So I'm blocking the left eyeglass lens with tape.
> 
> But, this does give me time to learn this staff gig.
> 
> -Steve


Dang Steve praying and wishing you a safe and speedy recovery!!


Beastmaster said:


> Let me welcome Sean Roberts of Hardcore Archery in CT. He recently got on staff and is also a SS dealer!
> 
> Email him and welcome him aboard! I don't think he's got an AT account yet.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Done!


HardcoreArchery said:


> Thanks for the Emails guys! Cant wait to get the High Roller on my Vantage Elite and get it goin, it should be here some time this week. I hope it is cause I am holding a big seminar here with Terry Wunderle this weekend and was hoping to have it here for all to see. I am very happy with the products so far I have gotten in some 8" and 12" stabilizers and they look and feel great. I am currently shooting the 8" with 2 weights on my hunting set-up and it holds like a rock. Well thanks again, and as you can see I have had a AT account for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Roberts
> Hardcore Archery


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## MICCOX

Sat good morning Brain looks like it is going to be fog and rain to day hope avery thang is going ok :smile:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

BTW Steve, I have you on my prayer list


----------



## bcbow1971

Please check out this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1221003

Fellow AT member lost his life at work yesterday. 
Sad and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Hey guys, haven't checked in here in a while. My girlfriend and I worked the spriing sale at our shop a while back and we both brought up our bows. I had my Judge with the 12" SS on there and it deffinately drew tons of attention. A handful of people knew what it was, and many others thought it was cool, and the people who shot the bow thought that it worked pretty awesome!


----------



## bcbow1971

A-ME sounds like you had a lotta lookers and glad they liked it!!!


----------



## HardcoreArchery

Well the Big Brown truck showed up this A.M with a box from Indiana and all I can say is WOW!!! I put the front and side bars on my bow and decided to shoot it at 50 to see how it holds, I really wasnt expecting much since I have not tuned it or anything. Well from the looks of the pictures below I really dont think I will have to do much to tune it. I am running a 32" front bar with alittle over 3oz on it and a 12" side bar with a little over 2 oz on it. This setup it a little less then 3 oz less then what I was running on my old set-up and it out performs it. The bow holds like a rock at full draw, way better then I ever expected. Well here are some pics of the bow and the first group out of the bow at 50 yds.


----------



## bcbow1971

HardcoreArchery said:


> Well the Big Brown truck showed up this A.M with a box from Indiana and all I can say is WOW!!! I put the front and side bars on my bow and decided to shoot it at 50 to see how it holds, I really wasnt expecting much since I have not tuned it or anything. Well from the looks of the pictures below I really dont think I will have to do much to tune it. I am running a 32" front bar with alittle over 3oz on it and a 12" side bar with a little over 2 oz on it. This setup it a little less then 3 oz less then what I was running on my old set-up and it out performs it. The bow holds like a rock at full draw, way better then I ever expected. Well here are some pics of the bow and the first group out of the bow at 50 yds.


Very nice shooting.....yeah the HR is sweet!!!! I need to get me another two 12" tubes and two HR weights to finish my Open setup!!! 

I am using a 28" HR


----------



## MICCOX

Say Sean that is one nice group keep up the great shooting


----------



## MICCOX

Say has anyone heard when the new web site will be up and runing


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Glad you liked it Sean. Its a little crewd but it was everything I had. Sorry not everything was anodized. We are working on the new updates for the HR.
Awesome shooting!!! We are working on a snag with our website, but we are trying to get the new site up.

Ryan


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good keep us informed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MICCOX

Say thanks Ryen


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shootin Hardcore, that bow looks sick, im getting ready to start 3ding finally guys after a long layoff due to purchasing my new home. Cant wait to finally get out and get these SS stabilizers some publicity.


----------



## bushnlo

Check out my Signature!No Limits Outdoors just Teamed up with Smooth Stability!I can not wait to get one of those awesome looking stabilizer on my bow and out to the range!


----------



## bcbow1971

bushnlo said:


> Check out my Signature!No Limits Outdoors just Teamed up with Smooth Stability!I can not wait to get one of those awesome looking stabilizer on my bow and out to the range!


Sweet sounds great and you will love the feel of these Stabs!!!


----------



## HardcoreArchery

Thanks guys. I put the set-up on my paper bow tonight and what a difference it made. For outdoor paper I am shooting a Martin Scepter 4 with the Furious-X shoot through. I am grouping 1 1/2 groups with it out to 60Yds, now tomorrow is the big test 70 meters, we will see how she does there.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys hope avery one is well heading to work talk to you all soon


----------



## asa1485

Good morning guys. Just thought I would stop by and say howdy and see how you all were doing.


----------



## bcbow1971

Just got off phone with my dad in AZ. He is supposed to be out on one of there annual fishing trips with the guys. He slipped on some stairs at the cabin yesterday morning and broke three ribs and a few Transverse processes, theses are the little tabs on the outside of your spine. He is beat up and I am leaving for AZ for vacation tomorrow and will be staying with him. Looks like he wont be doing much sightseeing with me and the wife. Keep him in your prayers please. He is going to have a hard time just sitting around, he is a busy body and I know he is hurting from his voice!!

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## asa1485

Got him on the top of the list Brian.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Got him on the top of the list Brian.


Thanks Pete!! I wont be on here much till after I get back after Memorial day.


----------



## alfabuck

Sorry to hear that Brian i hope he recovers asap. I actually just got done building a lifetime target in my backyard, thanks for all the input you gave in the DIY thread man, it helped alot.


----------



## softballfan

Sorry to hear that man. Hope he gets well soon.
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain my prayers with you and your dad


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> Say Brain my prayers with you and your dad


Likewise Brian, hope he gets feeling better soon.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Likewise Brian, hope he gets feeling better soon.


Thanks guys!!! I appreciate it....heading on the road tonight!

How you doing Jon? I will be limited on here for the nest week and a half!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I'm doing great Brian, couldn't feel any better! I feel more like my old self than I have since my accident, a complete 180 degree turn around from before surgery. Its been great to not have to wear that dang sling too, I don't miss that at all.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jon I am glad you are up and out doing the thangs you love to do 
if by chance you and the wife come out to Colorado we need to get togather:smile:


----------



## MICCOX

Say good morning guys just geting ready for work


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tyler left you a PM have not herd back from you


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good day for the HR*

Just got back from a local shoot at Hoss Hills Archery and it was a great day for the Bow Madness XL and the HR. The guy shooting the rig didn't do so bad either. Shot the first 20 target round at 195 with a couple of judging errors on my part. The second round, I made better decisions and shot a 202. I know that I won the open class and I am pretty sure I shot the top score overall but I will have to wait to find that out. It could have been a little cooler with less humidity but I sounds like tomorrow will be even worse....90's with really high humidity.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick nice shooting :smile:


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP :smile:


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## Pin Wheel

I have a quick question, if I want to add another weight to the standard weight I have attatched to my hub, do I need longer screws or will the ones that are in it already work, stupid question but I was just wandering, I have seemed to get used to the 8 inch bar I have now with the standard weight, and dont know whether to go to a 12 inch bar with standard weight or keep the bar I have and just add another weight. Hope I am making sense. Is there such thing as getting used to the weight on the end and needing more now, or am I just making myself think I do, everyone give me some advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## JONEZ24

*weight set up*

The standard screws will work with add on ring. As far as adding more weight, it is possible that after shooting it for a while that you will have to add weight or you could stay the same and add length. I started with the 12" rod and standard weight but after a couple of weeks, I added a second ring and that is what I have set up for hunting now.


----------



## Pin Wheel

what is meant by add on ring is that something I need to get with Tyler on to get?


----------



## Beastmaster

Just order an additional weight for the standard stab. The ring will screw into the existing one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pin Wheel

thanks guys, for hunting only would that be better my keeping the 8 and adding weight or go up to a 12?


----------



## MICCOX

For hunting I like the 8" and i would just add one more ring


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys I got my 24" HR bar from Tyler last night so I will try it out on wednesday


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the best stabs out there.


----------



## MICCOX

It is to quite where is avery one at


----------



## Pin Wheel

ttt for some great great stabilizers!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for a great group of guys


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP Where is avery one


----------



## softballfan

Im ready for a long weekend. Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tyler you have a great weekend :darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485

You guys have someone looking for some help.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226641


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for the weekend


----------



## bcbow1971

Just got home from my trip to AZ!!! Now abck to shooting and hanging out for another week before I go back to work..


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain wow is avery thang hope it is good glad to have you back


----------



## alfabuck

Whats up Brian, glad to have you back. Ttt for some smooth stability:wink:...


----------



## alfabuck

Just got my 3d rig firing them on point. The SS is doing its job just perfect. Hopefully ill put in some nice scores this year in some of the IBO shoots including the world championships.


----------



## MICCOX

Say alfabuck I wish you the best on the IBO shoots you go to I know the SS Team is behind you :thumbs_up


----------



## bushnlo

*Check out our new TV trailer!*

The editor just got the new trail done for our TV show!
So Here it is.No Limits Outdoors TV Trailer
We also got a firm start date on the TV show.
First episode is Mon June 28 6:30pm Sportsman's Channel


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Say alfabuck I wish you the best on the IBO shoots you go to I know the SS Team is behind you :thumbs_up


Thanks MICCOX , I will keep you guys updated on my progress. By the way its been really quiet on here anymore. Wonder where everyone has been. Hope everyone is doing good and good luck shooting and hunting everyone.


----------



## MICCOX

Say alfabuck you are right it has been to quite its like a ghost tonw


----------



## MICCOX

Say where is avery one


----------



## alfabuck

cheep,cheep,cheep....i hear crickets, oh well ttt for the finest stabs out there.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> Say where is avery one


Its summer buddy & I just haven't been in front of the computer except for work. I've been shooting and workin in my garden lately, and let me tell you that I'm sore! Its silly, I can't believe how wore out it gets me, lmao. I've also been taking my son fishing when possible. What you all been up too?


----------



## alfabuck

I been finally getting ready to shoot my first 3d of the year, the NY IBO state championships. Been so busy with the new house i couldnt get out earlier. How is everything with you? Hope life is treating you good.


----------



## asa1485

Hey guys! Hope you all had a great Memorial weekend.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete how are you doing it shure is quite with out you over there


----------



## asa1485

Doing fine bud. How about yourself. You have a good Memorial weekend?


----------



## MICCOX

Yes I did but I had to work but that is retail for you


----------



## asa1485

Yeah, the wife had to work Monday


----------



## softballfan

Good luck shooting everyone.
Tyler


----------



## alfabuck

Here is a few pics of my and Stephs SS rigs ready to rock and roll for this weekend.TTT for the SS crew.


----------



## alfabuck

another view of some fine stabilizers....:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is my newest setup for this weekend. Swapped the Hogg It for the Hogg Father.....man it is a sweet sight even though it has three pins it still puts me in the open class because its moveable. I took the top pin and bottom pin and moved them all the way out to the outside and just kept single .010 pin in middle and use like a normal moveable sight. I also took the side rear bars off and just use my 28" HR!!!! I also am playing with a new TruBall BBeast II release.......man this thing is rocking!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> another view of some fine stabilizers....:darkbeer:


Say those are some good looking rigs :thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MICCOX said:


> Say those are some good looking rigs :thumbs_up


I agree, those rigs look very nice. How's everyone doing this beautiful Friday morn??!!


----------



## MICCOX

Avery thang is good Jon going to a two day shoot leaving to night looks like it is going to be hot


----------



## bcbow1971

With my new setup I shot my first 3D in a few weeks from being home from vacation. Shot a 291 and took 1st in Open class in blazing humid day!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Well my first shoot i attended this year is in the books. I didnt light the world on fire but i didnt stink it up either. I had a total of 9 days practice ahead of it and i shot a 293 in HC at the NY Ibo state championships. I made a few mistakes but overall my yardages were good. In my opinion it was one of the hardest courses i have ever shot , harder than the IBO Worlds course last year. The results will be posted tonight so hopefully i will place pretty decent. I'll let you guys know how i make out.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good Day for SS*

Nice Shooting guys, sounds like it was a good day for Smooth Stability.


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> Well my first shoot i attended this year is in the books. I didnt light the world on fire but i didnt stink it up either. I had a total of 9 days practice ahead of it and i shot a 293 in HC at the NY Ibo state championships. I made a few mistakes but overall my yardages were good. In my opinion it was one of the hardest courses i have ever shot , harder than the IBO Worlds course last year. The results will be posted tonight so hopefully i will place pretty decent. I'll let you guys know how i make out.


I managed to take 4TH place in HC. SS was put on the map in NY!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Sounds like avery one had a great week end of shooting I just got home from a two day shoot day finshed with a 355 on day one daytwo shoot a 362 I fill good 4th shoot of the year:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971

MICCOX said:


> Sounds like avery one had a great week end of shooting I just got home from a two day shoot day finshed with a 355 on day one daytwo shoot a 362 I fill good 4th shoot of the year:teeth:


Good shooting.....what is the max score and how many targets?


----------



## asa1485

Morning all and some great shooting guys:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Morning all and some great shooting guys:thumbs_up


Thanks Pete you been shooting much?


----------



## asa1485

Some. Ended up taking second yesterday. First time ever shooting unlimited.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah it was hot and I was sweating up a storm from being at a NWTF Jakes day before the shoot and already wore out......Shot Open and out to 50 yards and had my three kids all shooting and looking for arrows from my 7 year old....lol....

Need to shoot early next week and take my time aiming and judging yardage!! That single pin setup and High Roller makes for a great setup!!!


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah it was hot and I was sweating up a storm from being at a NWTF Jakes day before the shoot and already wore out......Shot Open and out to 50 yards and had my three kids all shooting and looking for arrows from my 7 year old....lol....
> 
> Need to shoot early next week and take my time aiming and judging yardage!! That single pin setup and High Roller makes for a great setup!!!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

The max score is 400 shooting 40 target


----------



## alfabuck

I just saw that the new website is up and it looks very nice.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

I will go check it out thanks for leting us know :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys the new web site looks great


----------



## bcbow1971

Website looks good......


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

The website looks great guys!


----------



## softballfan

Thinks guys, now we need to start pushing and getting our name out there. You guys keep up the good work.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Say Tyler how is the new HR coming avery thing is looking good


----------



## JONEZ24

*ttt*

ttt for a great stab!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## JONEZ24

bump!!!!


----------



## bushnlo

Great job on the web site!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

A good morning bump for a great stab!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> A good morning bump for a great stab!


Morning Brother hows everything and how you feeling?


----------



## MICCOX

Say guys how is avery thing going have not hard much from you Brain


----------



## bcbow1971

Been on two weeks vacation, finals week and back to work and busy little bee this week!!!


----------



## softballfan

I need a vacation.LOL


----------



## bcbow1971

I needed a vacation from my vacation!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Morning Brother hows everything and how you feeling?


I feel great, better than I have since my accident! I'm just now getting back to shooting but other than that its all going perfectly. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome. Now I say bring on October!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I feel great, better than I have since my accident! I'm just now getting back to shooting but other than that its all going perfectly. I couldn't have asked for a better outcome. Now I say bring on October!!!


Rock on I am glad to here that Jon!!! Yes I have been shooting my hunting setup already and got some new BH's on the way with a new quiver as well......and been cutting some new lanes also!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

How has everyone else been?


----------



## bcbow1971

Its been quiet without Jason and Pete on here!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Rock on I am glad to here that Jon!!! Yes I have been shooting my hunting setup already and got some new BH's on the way with a new quiver as well......and been cutting some new lanes also!!!!


Thats awesome! I'm ready for season man. I still have to find a place to hunt, I need to get on that. What BH's & quiver you goin w/? I'm doin new heads this year I think. Instead of the Magnus Stingers I think I'm goin to the Buzzcuts and I also got a new Athens Zen6 Quiver. That thing is awesome, best quiver I've ever seen, IMO.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am using my G5 Montecs but I also just ordered some Schwackers to play with. I ordered a Apex 3 arrow Quiver, the one with a Magnetic quick-connect......I wanted a 3 arrow quiver because I feel more than that is overkill for me


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good here!!!*

School is out so I am looking at being on vacation until mid august. I know everyone I talk to say they wish they had that much time off but I can't handle that much idle time. I have been shooting and getting my bows ready for upcoming 3D shoots and hunting. End of the month, I will be heading down to Texas, just south of Dallas to visit my wife's relatives and I am hoping to find some place to shoot while I am down there.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Local Triple Crown*

Just got back from the first leg of a local triple crown 3D shoot. 2, 20 target rounds scored IBO best 20 round scored, and I shot a 198, let a couple get away but overall not too bad. Started out the first round by shooting 11's on the first 7 targets but let the 8th fool me on distance. It went all down hill from there. 2nd round, didn't shoot as many 11's but fixed the main mistakes and finished well. Saw Jason at the shoot and he seems to be doing well, he is shooting lights out with his matrix, I think he shot a 207.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Almost forgot*

I almost forgot to say that I also won money on the novelty shoot. They had a deer target on motorized rig that moves in a circle. The deal was that if you could shoot 12 (ASA ring) on both sides of the deer you won half of the money in the pot. Paid for my shooting!


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> I almost forgot to say that I also won money on the novelty shoot. They had a deer target on motorized rig that moves in a circle. The deal was that if you could shoot 12 (ASA ring) on both sides of the deer you won half of the money in the pot. Paid for my shooting!


Congrats!!

Shot a 300 today at the local 3D course and took 1st in Open!!!! 28" High Roller BABY!!!!


----------



## jfuller17

Nice shooting guys! I did shoot well today but it was only good enough for third. They had over 45 shooters so that wasent that bad I guess. Nick that was a sweet deal on the moving target. Very hard to get both 12's!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Great shooting guys, keep up the good work and represent for SS.I shot a local club shoot today. They score using 12s but we only figure our scores with 11s. Had a great time with my buddys and ended up shooting a 434 on of 40 targets with 12s but it was really a 412 with 11s. Either way it wasnt bad, i dropped a few stupid 8s with shots i should have let up on. Another day learning from my mistakes. Next week i'll be shooting the PA IBO state championships, cant wait!


----------



## alfabuck

Back to the top.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

*Tv*

I wasn't sure if you knew this or not but Smooth Stability is a product sponsor of No Limits Outdoors. Their hot new hunting show will air every Monday night at 6:30 PM EST on The Sportsmans Channel starting June 28th thru Dec. 26th. And there are more things in the works hopefully in the future. :wink:


----------



## asa1485

Cool. Will have to be sure to check it out.:wink:


----------



## softballfan

bump


----------



## alfabuck

Heading to the PA IBO State Championship Saturday with my SS , wish me luck team.


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck brother!!!! 

Is SS or any SS staff going to the QDMA Convention in July? I am looking at going


----------



## MICCOX

alfabuck said:


> Heading to the PA IBO State Championship Saturday with my SS , wish me luck team.


Say good luck man keep it in the 11 ring :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I met a local guy that Monday that was test shooting my Athens bow, and buying one now that he sold his Hoyt, and as we were talking and he was checking out my HR/SS Hybrid on my PSE I found out he has a 8" Camo SS!!! He will be adding it to his 34" Athens Accomplice!!! Also he was amazed on how the HR I have only weights 12 OZ's but seems to add more weight than it is and stable!!


----------



## softballfan

Good luck Alfa. BUMP


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck all SS crew this weekend


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> I wasn't sure if you knew this or not but Smooth Stability is a product sponsor of No Limits Outdoors. Their hot new hunting show will air every Monday night at 6:30 PM EST on The Sportsmans Channel starting June 28th thru Dec. 26th. And there are more things in the works hopefully in the future. :wink:


Thats awesome!!! I just wish I got the Sportsmans Channel. You think it will be available to view online?


@Brian--Do you prefer the 8" over the 12"on your Accomplice 34? I was thinking of switching my tubes around, the 12" almost feels a little too front heavy.


----------



## 1hotdoe

Ttt for awesome stabilizers. I improved my groups so much after switching to an 6" Smooth Stability. Thanks guys.


----------



## MICCOX

Say I hope avery one has a great fathers day and good luck at the shoots this weekend


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thats awesome!!! I just wish I got the Sportsmans Channel. You think it will be available to view online?
> 
> 
> @Brian--Do you prefer the 8" over the 12"on your Accomplice 34? I was thinking of switching my tubes around, the 12" almost feels a little too front heavy.


Well I like the 12" but I think I do like the 8" also but right now I am shooting my 28" HR!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

I shot the PA IBO State Championships Saturday and had a great time. Had alot of people stop me to check out the SS. I took the the time to explain how it has improved my shooting and hopefully its helping get the word out. I ended up shooting a 300 out of 30 targets. I was sitting in 2nd as of yesterday so hopefully it will hold up, we will see. TTT for the best stabs out there.


----------



## asa1485

Good shootin' bud:thumbs_up


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

*Great shooting!*

Great shooting alphabuck! Thanks for your support.

Ryan :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Good shooting John!! I didnt shoot this weekend, too hot and the last weekend with the kids. Well at least 3D wise I did sling some arrows in the backyard!!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys, i really wasn't happy. I try not to keep track of my score during my shoots and i really didn't shoot up to my likings. Just found out my bow was shooting 4-6" high and i couldnt figure out for the life of me why i was shooting hot the whole shoot. I'll just practice harder for the next one.


----------



## MICCOX

Say alfabuck great shooting just keep it up :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Alpha u figure out why you are shooting high? Did you check to make sure your center serving didnt slip and or nock or peep.....doesnt take much movement on the string to cause that. Or possible rest change...not sure what rest your using from your pics....

Also is that an Alpine cable slide on there? If it is you need to change that cable chewing up, speed robbing thing for something better!!


----------



## seindhunter

Headed to Metropolis in a few days. Gonna show off my SS stabilizer to some of the ASA folks. I will be shooting in the hunter class. I will get there on Friday morning and shoot the team shoot on Friday.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Congrats Alpha Buck!! Thats some good shootin right there my friend.



bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Alpha u figure out why you are shooting high? Did you check to make sure your center serving didnt slip and or nock or peep.....doesnt take much movement on the string to cause that. Or possible rest change...not sure what rest your using from your pics....
> 
> Also is that an Alpine cable slide on there? If it is you need to change that cable chewing up, speed robbing thing for something better!!


Brian, my cable slide is starting to chew up my string, what can I swap it out for?


----------



## bcbow1971

Jon I have the Saunders on mine right now. But the Accomplice is coming with a new style as well. I believe it is the hyperslide or something like that. I have had good luck with the Bomar Super slide also.


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey Alpha u figure out why you are shooting high? Did you check to make sure your center serving didnt slip and or nock or peep.....doesnt take much movement on the string to cause that. Or possible rest change...not sure what rest your using from your pics....
> 
> Also is that an Alpine cable slide on there? If it is you need to change that cable chewing up, speed robbing thing for something better!!


Actually believe it or not, the day before the shoot i switched to a Scott Longhorn hinge release and only practiced with it for 3 hours the day before.I never shot backtension and was shooting a thumb trigger before that and i was anchoring in a different spot with the hinge, so i ended up moving my sight down since i was shooting low. Well after shooting it all day Saturday i started anchoring it naturally where i did with my other release. Well all day Saturday i was hitting high and i was confident with my yardages but not thinking nothin of it i went home and hit the bag and sure enough i was shooting high. So now i got it fixed and my shooting is starting to go to the next level using the backtension. I am excited now with shooting the new release and hopefully i will break through a plateau and take my shooting to the next level. I appreciate all the kind comments and support and i will continue to update with my shooting progress as the season progresses. I ended up 5th in that shoot. Good luck to all you guys shooting and i'd like to here everyones results as the season goes. TTT for the most awesome stabilizers on the planet.


----------



## alfabuck

My fiance Steph took first place in the PA Ibo state championships in female hunter class and 2nd in Ny Ibo states using her 6" SS stabilizer!!!!


----------



## asa1485

alfabuck said:


> My fiance Steph took first place in the PA Ibo state championships in female hunter class and 2nd in Ny Ibo states using her 6" SS stabilizer!!!!


Excellent. Give her a big congrats from all of us:darkbeer:


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

*Great shooting*

Great shooting Steph! That is excellent! Keep up the good shooting. 

Ryan


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Actually believe it or not, the day before the shoot i switched to a Scott Longhorn hinge release and only practiced with it for 3 hours the day before.I never shot backtension and was shooting a thumb trigger before that and i was anchoring in a different spot with the hinge, so i ended up moving my sight down since i was shooting low. Well after shooting it all day Saturday i started anchoring it naturally where i did with my other release. Well all day Saturday i was hitting high and i was confident with my yardages but not thinking nothin of it i went home and hit the bag and sure enough i was shooting high. So now i got it fixed and my shooting is starting to go to the next level using the backtension. I am excited now with shooting the new release and hopefully i will break through a plateau and take my shooting to the next level. I appreciate all the kind comments and support and i will continue to update with my shooting progress as the season progresses. I ended up 5th in that shoot. Good luck to all you guys shooting and i'd like to here everyones results as the season goes. TTT for the most awesome stabilizers on the planet.


Glad you got it figured out! Yeah going to a hinge is different for sure! I traded my Longhorn because I just could not get used to BT.....I got a Beast II and a quiver for it and Love the Beast release.....but I still like my Tru Ball Thumb release also......but with my RipShot I prefer my index trigger release but my ST-360 Thumb release works great with it as well......



alfabuck said:


> My fiance Steph took first place in the PA Ibo state championships in female hunter class and 2nd in Ny Ibo states using her 6" SS stabilizer!!!!


Congrats Steph!!!! How is the new house going you guys? Got your little archery room all setup yet?


----------



## alfabuck

bcbow1971 said:


> Glad you got it figured out! Yeah going to a hinge is different for sure! I traded my Longhorn because I just could not get used to BT.....I got a Beast II and a quiver for it and Love the Beast release.....but I still like my Tru Ball Thumb release also......but with my RipShot I prefer my index trigger release but my ST-360 Thumb release works great with it as well......
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Steph!!!! How is the new house going you guys? Got your little archery room all setup yet?


The house is great, of course i got the archery room all set up..that was the first thing i did before furniture was in..lol!!


----------



## alfabuck

It was nice to finally talk with you Ryan. Got Stephs custom hunter class High Roller ordered up and my buddy Harry's. Looking forward to getting a SS team going in this area. Hopefully we'll represent this weekend at the 2 man team triple crown in Pennsylvania!!! TTT for the SS crew!


----------



## alfabuck

back to the top for the eve. The more i shoot these stabs the better my scores keep getting! Im proud to be a part of the team.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Alfabuck good luck this week end in Pennsylvania


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for a great team


----------



## alfabuck

MICCOX said:


> Alfabuck good luck this week end in Pennsylvania


Thanks buddy, i can always use some..lol. Welcome our newest member of the SS team Stephanie aka 1hotdoe. Shes has been steadily improving her game with her 6" Smooth Stability stabilizer, which she attributes her jump in scores to. Thanks Ryan and the gang for all your support and great product which is a major part of our success this 3d season.


----------



## alfabuck

*Rippin it up!!*

Another pic of my fiance Steph pimpin' her 6" custom SS.


----------



## MICCOX

Good morning guys and gals hope avery one has a great weekend of shooting


----------



## alfabuck

Took a 1st in the PA 2 man team triple crown today!!!!! Shot a 232 out of 20 targets. The SS's came in force today. TTT for the best stabs out there!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Nice shooting Alfabuck keep it up


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Great shooting alfabuck! That is awesome!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks fellas, i couldn't have done it with out the help of my SS. Well back to practicing till next weekend.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well my Athens wit the HR shot a 314 yesterday on 30 targets course in Open class and 292 today on a harder 30 target course......and wife shot a 220 with her HR Hybrid!!!

SS moving along!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Nice shooting Bri, keep up the good work man. I love these stabilizers. I am going to order a High Roller soon and start getting ready to shoot MBR next season.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I would love to stay in the Bowhunter class but I just love this Hogg Father sight....and since it is adjustable, even though mine has three pins, it automatically puts me in the Open class. Lets just say with the 28" High Roller it doesnt seem that the 50 yard targets are too hard.....its my judging that neds work....lol


----------



## MICCOX

Say Brain nice shooting there just keep it up I my salf am geting ready to put my bow back for hunting the speed goat season is giting close


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks guys also just wanted to show my bow off again in front of our clubs treestand tower where we shoot 2 targets from the deck on top and turkey blind under!!


----------



## bushnlo

I just wanted to let everyone know that we are coming out with the first all Parker Bow TV show!The show will be called No Limits Outdoors and will premier today on the Sportsman's Channel on June 28 at 6:30pm.
Here is the Trailer-http://vimeo.com/12756148


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet looks like a good show!!


----------



## alfabuck

Been toying around with my 12" SS with a High Roller shaft and i found that shooting the 2 end weights (13oz.) it holds even better. I love the adjustability of these things. I added a little personal touch to mine with the High Roller stickers Ryan sent me...lol.


----------



## Madlaz

Alphabuck have you ever tried adding extra wt. to the perimeter of the large hub you can put b stinger wts on the perimeter and rotate the hub to offset sight try those 1oz wts just use a longer screw and a washer it works better than the doinker you have 360 adjustability to fine tune give it a try


----------



## bcbow1971

alfabuck said:


> Been toying around with my 12" SS with a High Roller shaft and i found that shooting the 2 end weights (13oz.) it holds even better. I love the adjustability of these things. I added a little personal touch to mine with the High Roller stickers Ryan sent me...lol.


Looks good brother.....I messed around with two weights on a 12" as well and like the way it feels as well but I like the HR also!!! Heavy weighted bows work great for target but hunting I went with the 8" Camo tube and 4HR weights......

Love the stickers need him to send me a few as well.....need to stick one on my Blazer as well.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats is sweet Alpha, looks really cool and I can't imagine how well she holds. I need to get myself some stickers made for my truck, those look really good.

BTW guys, I posted a thread that is kind of a post surgery follow up. It is an article and video that the local paper did. I thought I'd forward it on to you guys.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058144601#post1058144601


----------



## bcbow1971

Great post Jon!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Brian:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey I may be making it up to the R100 in Wabash after all!!! Who all is going to be there? Jon you in?

Got a new federal job and doesnt look like I will be going to Wyoming so I am thinking of making the 4 hour drive to Wabash and shooting!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey I may be making it up to the R100 in Wabash after all!!! Who all is going to be there? Jon you in?
> 
> Got a new federal job and doesnt look like I will be going to Wyoming so I am thinking of making the 4 hour drive to Wabash and shooting!!!


Hmmmmmm, I may just have to see what on my calendar. If I am free I will do my very best to go, it looks really fun!

Congrats on the job Brian!:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks man.....and if you register online with someone else you save more money!!! It will be my first R100 and so close to Athens and SS!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Thanks man.....and if you register online with someone else you save more money!!! It will be my first R100 and so close to Athens and SS!!!!


Man, that sounds sweet, I am going to get to looking into this.


----------



## bcbow1971

http://r100.org/Register/default.aspx

Bas and Bucks are holding it: http://www.bassandbucks.com/index.php


----------



## jfuller17

Dude I am going to be shooting it for sure!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I may be camping in your back yard then....lol

SWEET!!!


----------



## jfuller17

You know you can man. I am about a hour from walbash. But if you need somewhere to stay you are always welcome. I will problably shoot 50 on sat. and the other 50 on sun.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I just found out about my new job for sure today and waiting to get actual hire date but its M-F and I just told my wife about it and she may come but not sure yet, depends on Horse shows or not. 

I plan on doing 50 each day as well. I will be letting you know what my plans are for sure!!


----------



## jfuller17

sounds good. I have been going to a ton of shoots all over and I still cant wait for the R100. That is a fun shoot!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well its my first and I have been shooting a ton myself....two more this weekend!!! With J-daddy


----------



## alfabuck

Im glad to have you as part of the team Jon, you are an inspiration to many. It really shows how strong willed you are and no matter what you still get out there to do what you love. I wish you the best as always and keep doing what you love to do brother. We all stand behind you 100%.


----------



## asa1485

Never went to the R100 but have been planning to. I hear it is a blast and I know it would be fun shooting the different targets like the white rhino, giraffe, and alien.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

alfabuck said:


> Im glad to have you as part of the team Jon, you are an inspiration to many. It really shows how strong willed you are and no matter what you still get out there to do what you love. I wish you the best as always and keep doing what you love to do brother. We all stand behind you 100%.


Thanks Alpha, I appreciate it. Its great to know you guys are backing me and I'm more than proud to be part of this team.

Who would I send a picture to so my pic on the SS website is updated (no arm no more so lets get that sling out of the picture!)?


----------



## asa1485

Ryan or Tyler either one should be able to do it Jon.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah i think Ryan or Tyler would be more than happy to help you out Jon.


----------



## bcbow1971

Who all is going to the R100 in Wabash? I believe me andmy wife will be there , we talked about it again!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*R100*

I will be there with my brother and dad. Maybe if I am lucky my wife will find a way to go.


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool Jason said he is going as well!! Look forward to shooting and meeting you all!!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

I will be shooting both days as well. My brother Tyler will be there if he does not have a softball tourney that weekend also.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet I will be looking for you all!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Wish it wasnt so far or i would come shoot with you fellas.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I had one only 1 hour from my house but I was in AZ at the time.....plus I wanted to see all the SS and Athens gang!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck everyone this weekend....I have two shoots to go to and getting ready for the R100 also!!!! Kinda needing some sidebars for my setup I think.....maybe I can work out something and get me some before the R100!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

The R100 in Wabash is looking promising for me, I just gotta get the wife convinced now that we "need" a vacation, just the two of us, lol


----------



## asa1485

I like the new av Jon:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thank ya Pete! Did you get a chance to read that article & watch that video the local paper did about your's truly?


----------



## asa1485

I missed it bud. Anywhere I can go and check it out?


----------



## softballfan

I hope to be shooting at the R100 also but I cant seem to give up softball, LOL. I hope it all works at this year though. Hope I see you guys their. Have a happy and safe holiday. Softball for me. Good luck shooting, if you guys need anything give us a call anytime.
Tyler


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> The R100 in Wabash is looking promising for me, I just gotta get the wife convinced now that we "need" a vacation, just the two of us, lol


That would be sweet Jon.....my wife is coming!!!



softballfan said:


> I hope to be shooting at the R100 also but I cant seem to give up softball, LOL. I hope it all works at this year though. Hope I see you guys their. Have a happy and safe holiday. Softball for me. Good luck shooting, if you guys need anything give us a call anytime.
> Tyler


Have a great weekend yourself


----------



## alfabuck

*Keepin it fun..*

Im off to a fun shoot tommorrow with some buddy's. Another beautiful day to get out and get it in before the Worlds. Lets put the best stabs where they belong....on top!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Well I hope that avery one had a great 4th but it time to go back to work


----------



## JONEZ24

*great 4th*

had a great 4th of july in Corsicana Texas at my wife's aunt and uncles. Lake Corsicana is huge, almost 44 times larger than Indiana's largest natural lake. Caught some nice fish there, 6-7 pound bass and several large blue cats and a ton of white bass. On the drive home now, 1100 miles with a 14 month old, I don't see anything going wrong there. Hope everyone else had a great 4th.


----------



## alfabuck

*Just keep getting better.....*



Madlaz said:


> Alphabuck have you ever tried adding extra wt. to the perimeter of the large hub you can put b stinger wts on the perimeter and rotate the hub to offset sight try those 1oz wts just use a longer screw and a washer it works better than the doinker you have 360 adjustability to fine tune give it a try


I actually gave your idea a try and had outstanding results. My Inspire had a tendency to cant when i was at full draw while pulling through my shot. I constantly struggled with this bow at shoots, sometimes letting down multiple times due to the fact when i was just about to pull my shot off my bow had the level burried to one side. So i was at my tuners shop yesterday and he had some extra DCAP weights laying around. I grabbed a 4ounce weight and offset it as far as i could on the opposite side of my sight and the bow holds dead level throughout my shot sequence now. I used an Easton field point to screw it to the bow for a little character and it works flawlessly. I think Smooth Stability shoud offer some weights just for this purpose because with the size of the hub being so wide , using the weights to offset actually have enough effect to balance out the bows. I'm absolutely blown away with the performance of these stabilizers and with a little tinkering you can actually tune these things to perfection.


----------



## alfabuck

*Adjustability at its finest.....*

Side view if the weight offset.


----------



## bcbow1971

Looks good there Buddy!!! I have messed with some different styles and rear side bars as well.


----------



## Madlaz

I tried to tell jason and tyler to try the weights to the hub the ideal wt would be a stanless hub that is cut into sections that matches the circumfrence of the hub iwas going to cut one of the rings up to make wts but felt it would be to light using this method would make the doinker dish obsolete because all the wait would be on the outside perimeter as the ss was desighed for what you guys think i know it works i tried this long ago when i got my first ss and the adjustabillity is infinite using it this way 360 degrees Laz the ss gets better and better with simple adjustments


----------



## asa1485

Jon, Hope you don't mind. Took the liberty of doing a few pics seeing how you are all famous now. LOL Just kidding. I enjoyed the story. they did an excellent job bud.


----------



## asa1485

onearmarrowslinger


----------



## MICCOX

Say Pete that is great what you did for Jon


----------



## asa1485

Just trying to help out a little.


----------



## jfuller17

u the man Pete!:shade:


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jason how have you been


----------



## jfuller17

Not bad at all buddy. You?


----------



## MICCOX

Just working not much play how is the car and racing going


----------



## jfuller17

Havent raced for a couple weeks. Blew up our motor about 3 weeks ago in OH. They are rebuilding it this week hopefully. The oil pump quit working and it was bad news from there. Broke 2 rods and a crank. The bad part was it blew up right at the start finish line and they guy behind me ran over my right rear and totaled out his car. Not much I could do though. It was a fast half mile and when you wreck there it aint going to be a easy one. I have been shooting all over though. Me and a buddy have been going somewhere different every Sunday. Been fun.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks Pete! As always, I love your work. I really like that one w/ the multi-colored sky. Looks awesome!!

Dang J that stinks man but I guess thats how it goes on the track sometimes. Were you able to tell what caused the oil pump to quit on ya?


----------



## jfuller17

Just mechanical failure I was told. Might have had something run though the gears in pump.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well Jason that blows!!! Hope your back on the track soon!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hey Jay , its good to here from ya man. I wish you luck with the car man , that stinks. Pete nice pics you made up for Jon there man. You should get into graphic designing man...haha. Looks good. Had a long hot day at work today working in the middle of an airfield with temps in the low 100s.


----------



## asa1485

Glad everyone liked the pics. Just messing around a little. But I thought I would make up a couple new ones for Jon to show off his new found energy since his surgery. You even look alot better Jon.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

And I feel a lot better Pete. Ten times better than I have in years.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

who do i need to contact about becoming a staff shooter. I love these stabs and will be all i ever use. thanks


----------



## asa1485

You need to contact Grape Smoothie here on AT Nathan. His real name is Ryan Hensley. I think I spelled that right.


----------



## bcbow1971

Check out my 30 yard group I did tonight with my Athens Buck Commander, Smooth Stability High Roller and Victory X-Ringers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xKegfCBQJM


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Check out my 30 yard group I did tonight with my Athens Buck Commander, Smooth Stability High Roller and Victory X-Ringers
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xKegfCBQJM


thats great shootin buddy! Expensive round though. What a combo, and quiet too. Do you still have the string silencers on it?


----------



## bcbow1971

No took them off Jon......yeah expensive down to 6 X ringers now.....lol


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Man that dude is super quiet.


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Man that dude is super quiet.


Well should be as quiet as yours brother......its just a 34" Buck Commander with no string leaches....and the High Roller has a little hum from the carbon tube....but yeah at 60#'s and 370grain arrows its quiet!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Well should be as quiet as yours brother......its just a 34" Buck Commander with no string leaches....and the High Roller has a little hum from the carbon tube....but yeah at 60#'s and 370grain arrows its quiet!!


I'm sure mine is just as quiet, its just hard to tell when you're behind the bow ya know. Thats the first video of an Athens I've seen from that perspective.


----------



## bcbow1971

going to take some up close as well later when my camera is charged.....fun stuff


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump for a nice cooler Friday morning!!!! Should be a nice day for 3D tomorrow!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its a beautiful Sun Shiny day here in SS land!!!!


----------



## 1hotdoe

TTT for the best stabie out there!!!! love it- couldn't imagine shootin with out it....


----------



## alfabuck

1hotdoe said:


> TTT for the best stabie out there!!!! love it- couldn't imagine shootin with out it....


Oh yeah, a bow is just a bow without Smooth Stability. A bow with an SS transforms into a machine. Put this TTT for Stabilization in its purest form.


----------



## alfabuck

*Adjustability Extreme!!!*

The sky is the limit when it comes to the adjustability of these stabilizers....


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

alfabuck said:


> The sky is the limit when it comes to the adjustability of these stabilizers....


Thats really cool, how does it feel?


----------



## bcbow1971

Ditto how is feel brother?


----------



## alfabuck

To tell you the truth it messed around with it and it was just too much weight offset too far out from the bow. My string was actually coming off my cam on an angle and when i would anchor i couldnt see my sight through my peep because the bow was touqued from it. On the other hand the 4ounce weight i have on my Strother mounted offset like in the pics above, works unreal in keeping my bow level at full draw.


----------



## Madlaz

try that configuation using the hub for your weight


----------



## alfabuck

To the top for the day.


----------



## softballfan

Bump


----------



## asa1485

mighty mighty slow on here

Where is everyone?


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah been busy with getting ready for R100 and starting a new job tomorrow!!! Plus I broke my new phone and may be without one for a few days, they dont make parts for it yet and they have to send me a new one and it is backordered!!


----------



## asa1485

Now that does suck.


----------



## asa1485

Suprised the big guys have not said anything but, keep up the great work experimenting with the weights there alfabuck!!


Anyone heard from Steve? Have not seen him on here any.


----------



## Madlaz

where are you Tyler waiting to hear from you


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I'm not here! :behindsof but I am there... :bolt:


----------



## asa1485

Good one Jon:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

OK got my phone fixed/replaced.......new job is intense and actually keeps me busy duing the day so my time on here will be limited compared to before. still hoping to make it to the R100 still!!!


----------



## Madlaz

WELL guys its time for me to look elswere for stabs have been a surporter since ss started first real stab that has worked for an old guy like me i have been very suportive of the ss stab been trying for several months to get some parts .yes we are going to help you out has been the reply but that is all I have suggested how to improve the ss thru experimentation some of you guys have tried it but it comes to my conclusion that the new owners dont care one likes to play softball the other one rarely shows up on this site seems like all the members have given up it is a shame because i trully believe in this product i know some of you will agree with me some dont well to bad i needed to vent and in your heart you know iam right an old quote from the past so long guys i wish all of you well shoot straight.Pete was correct when Jason left its over.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well sorry to hear that you are having issues with customer service. I dont know what to say except sorry if they havent fixed your issue.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is a pic i took tonight


----------



## asa1485

Looking good there Brian.:darkbeer:


----------



## JONEZ24

*Good shooting with the SS*

Went to a local shoot with my wife today and she shot for the first time with a 12" SS with 8 ounces of weight and did really well. We picked up her new bow Wednesday evening and sighted it in on Friday. From the womens stake, she scored a 197 on 20 targets and the second round she shot the mens bowhunter stake and shot a 281. Not to bad for having less than 2 hours of total shooting with her new bow. Not sure but I think that I ended up placing 2nd in the open class for the local triple crown.


----------



## bcbow1971

Who all is going to the Wabash R100 this weekend? I should be there pending any last minute changes!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*I'll be there both days*

I am bringing my wife and some friends to the R100. I can't wait, I love this shoot! 1000 points is always my goal, but hope to go well above that.


----------



## bcbow1971

PM on the way


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Wanted to share this w/ my SS brothers.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1272265


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking good Jon!!! Any news on this weekend? Jason is hoping you can make it as well. 
I will PM u my number if you can make it give me a call.!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Looking good Jon!!! Any news on this weekend? Jason is hoping you can make it as well.
> I will PM u my number if you can make it give me a call.!!!!


its not looking good for this weekend, I've had some family stuff come up thats really just unavoidable. I wish I could be there but I gotta take care of these other things first. Man, sometimes I hate being a responsible adult, lol.

Sorry though guys, I've really been looking forward to this weekend and now I'm pretty bummed:Cry:


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey brother family first!!! I am leaving work in a few hours and heading up that way!!! I will be taking lots of pics and look forward to seeing everyone and will post pics!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Day one down*

Day one at the Wabash R100 done and I am not sad it is gone. I would like to strangle the weatherman as once again he was wrong. On top of the rain, had some technical difficulties and had to shoot the 50 targets without a string suppressor. Got to meet Brian Combs, it is so nice to put a face with the name and posts here on AT. All in all, it was a good day but I am praying that tomorrow's weather is better and that my equipment works as it is supposed to. Here are a few pics of todays shooting.


----------



## JONEZ24

*One More Picture*

Here is one more picture from the R100 in Wabash. Great shoot overall, conditions on the two days couldn't get any more different but that didn't keep us down. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes great shoot and I am planning on hitting the KY and Wabash one next year for sure!!!


----------



## asa1485

Where is all the pics? Thought I would see a couple of all the SS guys together with Ryan and Tyler.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Where is all the pics? Thought I would see a couple of all the SS guys together with Ryan and Tyler.


Well never seen Tyler but didn't shoot with Ryan sorry. I haven't been near my laptop to add them. Will try though soon.


----------



## JONEZ24

*Hope you got it!!!*

Brian, I hope you got some pictures of the first class resort that we stayed at in Wabash! Maybe a pic of you patio set up that I saw on Sunday morning.


----------



## bcbow1971

JONEZ24 said:


> Brian, I hope you got some pictures of the first class resort that we stayed at in Wabash! Maybe a pic of you patio set up that I saw on Sunday morning.


Just this one......lol


----------



## JONEZ24

*doesn't surprise me*

From what I saw Saturday night there was probably plenty of that going on!


----------



## bcbow1971

Maybe!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

*hope everyone is ok*

I hope that no one from the class of '53 had a heart attack while staying at the "resort". Might have made some old ladies day!?


----------



## bcbow1971

Just threw up in my mouth.......LOL


----------



## softballfan

Check out the new 2010 deer gear products in Petersons bowhunting, and bowhunter magazine. Smooth Stability is in their. Check it out
Tyler


----------



## bcbow1971

Seen it in there....wish I seen u at the R100


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

softballfan said:


> Check out the new 2010 deer gear products in Petersons bowhunting, and bowhunter magazine. Smooth Stability is in their. Check it out
> Tyler


I'll definitely go check that out!


----------



## softballfan

Ya brian I wanted to be there, but I had a two day softball tournament. I play way to much but I love to play. About every other weekend I am traveling somewhere to play. We will meet up sometime.


----------



## softballfan

Hello anyone out there. SS all the way. Anyone heard from steve.


----------



## softballfan

I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

softballfan said:


> Hello anyone out there. SS all the way. Anyone heard from steve.


What happened? Did I miss something?


----------



## softballfan

No you didnt miss anything, we just havent heard from him since we announced him the staff coordinator. I hope he is doing ok. How are you doing? Its been quiet lately. We are trying to make something happen. We are making progress, it may not look like it but it is happening. If anyone knows any reps or anything get in contact with me or Ryan. So far we have two reps, and we want more that is the way to get our name out their quicker than what were doing. We just dont know how to find these reps.f
If anyone has any information on this just pm me or Ryan. Thinks so much SS all the way.
Tyler


----------



## MICCOX

BUMP for a great group of guys :darkbeer:


----------



## softballfan

Bump!


----------



## JONEZ24

*Fun shooting today!*

Just got back from shooting a two man/woman scramble at Borkholder archery and had a fun time shooting with my wife as my partner. I hope her back doesn't hurt from carrying me the second round of 20. I have her shooting a 12" SS stab on her hoyt and boy is she seeing improvement in her shooting. The format of the shoot was like a best ball in golf. I definitely think they stretched the course out a bit as it was challenging but I liked it. First round ended with a 202 with a couple of blown shots for the both of us. The second round, we picked it up shooting a 207. For the distances we shot, I am extremely happy with the scores and even better I got to have a good day shooting with my wife. If she keeps it up, I will have to do some special tuning of her bow to get a competitive edge! :wink:


----------



## JONEZ24

*update!!!!*



JONEZ24 said:


> Just got back from shooting a two man/woman scramble at Borkholder archery and had a fun time shooting with my wife as my partner. I hope her back doesn't hurt from carrying me the second round of 20. I have her shooting a 12" SS stab on her hoyt and boy is she seeing improvement in her shooting. The format of the shoot was like a best ball in golf. I definitely think they stretched the course out a bit as it was challenging but I liked it. First round ended with a 202 with a couple of blown shots for the both of us. The second round, we picked it up shooting a 207. For the distances we shot, I am extremely happy with the scores and even better I got to have a good day shooting with my wife. If she keeps it up, I will have to do some special tuning of her bow to get a competitive edge! :wink:


Just got word from the shop owner that the winners of the shoot shot a 209 beating us by 2 pts. The kicker is that even being that close we still ended up in 4th place, there were two 208's. Even though we ended up 4th, still had a lot of fun shooting with my wife, she is becoming an excellent shot, just have to improve her judging yardage.


----------



## softballfan

Glad to hear that. Keep it up. Where is everyone else.


----------



## MICCOX

Well the frist day of Pronghorn was all rain I hope it drys out soon


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

softballfan said:


> Glad to hear that. Keep it up. Where is everyone else.


Man, we started two-a-days in football this week and those kids are wearing me out! Oh to be 17 years old again...


----------



## JONEZ24

*I here you*

We are in our second week of practices here and school started today. IF that side of my life didn't keep me busy enough my 15 month old daughter and wife definitely do. The heat was pretty bad here for the kids last week but yesterday and today have been great football weather.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

JONEZ24 said:


> We are in our second week of practices here and school started today. IF that side of my life didn't keep me busy enough my 15 month old daughter and wife definitely do. The heat was pretty bad here for the kids last week but yesterday and today have been great football weather.


I guess I should have said we started last Wednesday, this was our first full week. I have completely lost track of the days here lately. The heat was brutal here last week too, thankfully its been pretty nice so far this week. What position do you coach & whats the name of the school?


----------



## JONEZ24

*Boys of fall*

Yeah the weather has been better this week but the forecast doesn't look good the next couple of days. I am a defensive guy at heart especially linebackers but I am quarterbacks coach and call the offense. I coach at fairfield Junior/Senior high school which is just outside of Goshen, IN. We have a record of 41-6 in the last 4 seasons with 4 of the losses coming in the playoffs. Got some big shoes to fill this year but 16 starters back from last years 10-3 team. Can't wait for Friday nights!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Nick it sounds like you and the team are going to have ageat year good luck :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## softballfan

bump


----------



## softballfan

bump


----------



## softballfan

Taking down and putting up treestands today, starting to get the fever. Some big ones already been seen around my hunting ground. Cant wait.
Tyler


----------



## JONEZ24

*a little quiet*



MICCOX said:


> Say Nick it sounds like you and the team are going to have ageat year good luck :thumbs_up



Seems a little quiet around here. 

The team showed their stuff Friday night winning the opener 52-0. Still plenty to work on before we hit the tough stretch of the schedule. It is gonna be tough to balance football and hunting, but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## softballfan

U can do it buddy. It has been quiet for about a week.


----------



## softballfan

We are picking up business wise. That is a relief.


----------



## bcbow1971

softballfan said:


> We are picking up business wise. That is a relief.


Any plans on being at the ATA this year? Its in Indy January 6-8, 2011
Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

softballfan said:


> Taking down and putting up treestands today, starting to get the fever. Some big ones already been seen around my hunting ground. Cant wait.
> Tyler


Did the same thing yesterday, I'm gettin' the fever!



JONEZ24 said:


> Seems a little quiet around here.
> 
> The team showed their stuff Friday night winning the opener 52-0. Still plenty to work on before we hit the tough stretch of the schedule. It is gonna be tough to balance football and hunting, but I am willing to give it a try.


Dang!! Thats impressive. Our first game is this coming Saturday so we'll see what our kids can do then. I think they will do alright, they've been working pretty hard learning the new D.


----------



## softballfan

Ya but it will be here before we know it. Well we havent discussed it yet, but I sure hope we can.


----------



## asa1485

Jon http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1296837


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Jon http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1296837


thanks for the link Pete! I don't know what they're talking about, if you love the stab or not, pfff, Whats not to love!?! lmao


----------



## asa1485

I know, I saw that. Some people need to leave the :beer::beer::cocktail::beer: alone:wink:


----------



## softballfan

bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Tyler thanks for bringing me on board.


----------



## MICCOX

Say John welcome to the SS team


----------



## johnh1720

MICCOX said:


> Say John welcome to the SS team


Thank you very much.


----------



## MICCOX

TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

*SS Woods bound!!!!!*

Bow season starts in 2 weeks and the SS's are locked and loaded. Im hunting with my AM 35 equipped with an 8" camo SS and i am shooting the tightest groups i have ever shot in my life with a hunting setup. Shot my first field course last week with it and ended up with a 591 out of a possible 600. Not bad for using my strap release..lol. Ill keep everyone updated with my progress this season and pics to go along with it. Good luck to the team out in the woods and be safe out there.:darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Bow season starts in 2 weeks and the SS's are locked and loaded. Im hunting with my AM 35 equipped with an 8" camo SS and i am shooting the tightest groups i have ever shot in my life with a hunting setup. Shot my first field course last week with it and ended up with a 591 out of a possible 600. Not bad for using my strap release..lol. Ill keep everyone updated with my progress this season and pics to go along with it. Good luck to the team out in the woods and be safe out there.:darkbeer:


Nice shootin.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Hey there John, nice to meet ya!


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Hey there John, nice to meet ya!


Nice to meet you as well!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> Nice to meet you as well!


For sure man, nice to see another Athens man on the team!


----------



## softballfan

Bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some SMOOTH stabs.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Lets see some pics of your setups guys.


----------



## Madlaz

Need some help what size screws hold the the weights together on high roller stab weights thanks


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Happy holiday to the Smooth Stability gang.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## asa1485




----------



## johnh1720

asa1485 said:


>


Funny.


----------



## asa1485

Just saying it is quiet bud. This used to be a very busy place.


----------



## johnh1720

asa1485 said:


> Just saying it is quiet bud. This used to be a very busy place.


It will be again very soon.:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Just saying it is quiet bud. This used to be a very busy place.


I know what you're saying Pete, it did used to be a lot busier. I've not been on much all week, had a crazy week last week. My grandpa has been in pretty bad health since he had a major stroke a little over a month ago, he started to come around but then started having mini-strokes and after those started it was all downhill from there. We laid my grandfather to rest on Saturday, he was a great man that loved God, his Family, and his country in that order. If anyone ever spent more than 5 minutes w/ him they would know that as he was not ashamed of his faith and he told everyone. I can only aspire to be the type of man he was. The beautiful part of his unwaivering faith is that I know I'll be w/ him again someday and the circle will no longer be unbroken. What a reason to celebrate and be happy and not to mourn!


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I know what you're saying Pete, it did used to be a lot busier. I've not been on much all week, had a crazy week last week. My grandpa has been in pretty bad health since he had a major stroke a little over a month ago, he started to come around but then started having mini-strokes and after those started it was all downhill from there. We laid my grandfather to rest on Saturday, he was a great man that loved God, his Family, and his country in that order. If anyone ever spent more than 5 minutes w/ him they would know that as he was not ashamed of his faith and he told everyone. I can only aspire to be the type of man he was. The beautiful part of his unwaivering faith is that I know I'll be w/ him again someday and the circle will no longer be unbroken. What a reason to celebrate and be happy and not to mourn!


Sorry to hear that Jon!!! Prayers with you and your family!!!


----------



## asa1485

Sorry to hear that Jon. You know the family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thanks guys I appreciate it. It sucks in a way but on the other hand its not so much goodbye as it is see later!


----------



## johnh1720

Prayers are sent to you and your family Jon.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## alfabuck

Hey guys , im checking in to say hi to my SS fam, been busy working and in the woods. I was fortunate enough to harvest my doe yesterday on opening day so now im allowed to go after a buck. Ill be checking in whenever i can giving you guys updates on my season as it progresses and ill include pics. Good luck and be safe to all you guys in the field this season.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Hey guys , im checking in to say hi to my SS fam, been busy working and in the woods. I was fortunate enough to harvest my doe yesterday on opening day so now im allowed to go after a buck. Ill be checking in whenever i can giving you guys updates on my season as it progresses and ill include pics. Good luck and be safe to all you guys in the field this season.


Good job.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up dudes!?


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up dudes!?


What's going on Jon?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Oh not much, just same ol', same ol'. Been trying to shoot every day that the weather permits. I've switched back to my 8" SS from the 12", I've found out that longer isn't necessarily better, for some reason my Athens balances better w/ the 8". Makes me wonder how it would react to the 6".

So how's it going in the Buckeye State John?


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Oh not much, just same ol', same ol'. Been trying to shoot every day that the weather permits. I've switched back to my 8" SS from the 12", I've found out that longer isn't necessarily better, for some reason my Athens balances better w/ the 8". Makes me wonder how it would react to the 6".
> 
> So how's it going in the Buckeye State John?



Not bad. Between 60 hour work weeks and hitting up the local shops I've been pretty busy.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Stay tuned for some new and exciting news from the Smooth Stability gang.


----------



## asa1485

Can't wait.


----------



## alfabuck

Just droppin by to say hello to everyone. Hopefully in the next few days i will be checking in with photos of another record book Jersey deer. Im am playing cat and mouse right now but hopefully it will come together real soon. I'll keep evreyone updated and wish me luck guys.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Just droppin by to say hello to everyone. Hopefully in the next few days i will be checking in with photos of another record book Jersey deer. Im am playing cat and mouse right now but hopefully it will come together real soon. I'll keep evreyone updated and wish me luck guys.


Good luck out there.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> Stay tuned for some new and exciting news from the Smooth Stability gang.


boy, I can't wait!



alfabuck said:


> Just droppin by to say hello to everyone. Hopefully in the next few days i will be checking in with photos of another record book Jersey deer. Im am playing cat and mouse right now but hopefully it will come together real soon. I'll keep evreyone updated and wish me luck guys.


good luck! stick that monster!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

johnh1720 said:


> Stay tuned for some new and exciting news from the Smooth Stability gang.


Where is Ryan and Tyler? Whats the updates? PMed John back


----------



## asa1485

Tease


----------



## softballfan

Bump


----------



## softballfan

Sorry guys been hangin treestands, I like to wait till the last minute. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bcbow1971

softballfan said:


> Sorry guys been hangin treestands, I like to wait till the last minute. Good luck to everyone.


PM sent


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> boy, I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck! stick that monster!!!





bcbow1971 said:


> Where is Ryan and Tyler? Whats the updates? PMed John back





asa1485 said:


> Tease




I have been in contact with Tyler daily for the last couple of weeks. As soon as he gives me the go ahead I will spill the beans.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

We are proud to announce that John Humphries is our new Staff Coordinator. He is a very forward thinking person that has some good ideas and we feel he will help SS grow. We will be announcing here on AT that we will be expanding the number of staff positions in the near future. We are also going to be pushing our High Roller stab.


----------



## johnh1720

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> We are proud to announce that John Humphries is our new Staff Coordinator. He is a very forward thinking person that has some good ideas and we feel he will help SS grow. We will be announcing here on AT that we will be expanding the number of staff positions in the near future. We are also going to be pushing our High Roller stab.


Thanks Ryan,
I am honored to be associated with your fine company. I will do my best to help the company expand and grow. To all the current staffers shoot me a pm with your phone number I would like to talk to each and everyone of you personally.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> Thanks Ryan,
> I am honored to be associated with your fine company. I will do my best to help the company expand and grow. To all the current staffers shoot me a pm with your phone number I would like to talk to each and everyone of you personally.


PM sent


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> PM sent


It was a pleasure talking to you Jon.


----------



## johnh1720

All current staffers don't forget to pm me your phone number. I would like to talk to all of you.


----------



## JONEZ24

PM sent


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> It was a pleasure talking to you Jon.


Likewise, I really enjoyed our conversation and I foresee good things ahead!


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Likewise, I really enjoyed our conversation and I foresee good things ahead!


You are correct there Jon.


----------



## johnh1720

We will be accepting staff shooter applications shortly. Stay tuned.


----------



## seindhunter

PM Sent


----------



## The Answer

johnh1720 said:


> We will be accepting staff shooter applications shortly. Stay tuned.


 On the website it says to contact you if interested in the staff.


----------



## johnh1720

The Answer said:


> On the website it says to contact you if interested in the staff.


Yes, I am the staff coordinator and we will be accepting applications in a few weeks.


----------



## bcbow1971

For all future staff shooters if you are looking for a great target stabilizer I have my Custom High Roller and Rear bar on sale here in the classifieds.


----------



## asa1485

They look really nice Brian. I like the engraving job.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Smooth Stability.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> They look really nice Brian. I like the engraving job.


Yeah he did a great job!!! One of a kind for sure and draws all kinds of attention!!! Great deal fellas....$200 for both TYD!!! See my Classified section


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Yes, I am the staff coordinator and we will be accepting applications in a few weeks.


Hey John , if we are already on the staff do we need to apply again? Me and my fiance Steph are currently on the staff and i was just curious. Thanks man.


----------



## softballfan

I wish i had one. LOL


----------



## alfabuck

Is the website down? Tryed to get on twice today and no go.


----------



## The Answer

Won't let me either.


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah he did a great job!!! One of a kind for sure and draws all kinds of attention!!! Great deal fellas....$200 for both TYD!!! See my Classified section



Bump for some nice stabs


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

asa1485 said:


> Bump for some nice stabs


wish I had the expendable income....


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> wish I had the expendable income....


What you got in trade Jon.....I may just work a trade with you!!!


----------



## johnh1720

softballfan said:


> i wish i had one. Lol


lol


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Hey John , if we are already on the staff do we need to apply again? Me and my fiance Steph are currently on the staff and i was just curious. Thanks man.


Pm sent.


----------



## johnh1720

Anyone interested in joining the Smooth Stability staff send me a resume to [email protected]. We will have a Pro staff, Hunter staff, and women and childrens staff.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Was going to make a "staff" joke but thought it wouldn't be prudent...


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Pm sent.


Hey John my mailbox was full and it said you tryed pming me , if you could shoot me another i would appreciate it man,thanks.


----------



## softballfan

Its gonna be a great year for SS. I cant wait.


----------



## softballfan

Working on website to


----------



## alfabuck

Awesome i'm excited to here that Tyler. I cant wait to get some new pics for the website if i get this buck im after.


----------



## SHUEY

John Pm sent!


----------



## bcbow1971

SHUEY said:


> John Pm sent!


Shuey is a Great guy John!!!


----------



## softballfan

The people who provided are website, their server crashed. We cant do anything about it.


----------



## softballfan

And tomorrow is the day we have been waiting for. Hunted almost 80 days in a row last year hope its gonna pay off this year. Havent shot a nice buck in 4 years. I need one bigger so I can replace him on my wall. LOL good luck to all the hunters on are staff.


----------



## SHUEY

Thx BC!


----------



## asa1485

softballfan said:


> And tomorrow is the day we have been waiting for. Hunted almost 80 days in a row last year hope its gonna pay off this year. Havent shot a nice buck in 4 years. I need one bigger so I can replace him on my wall. LOL good luck to all the hunters on are staff.



Softball season over?



Good luck everyone!!


----------



## johnh1720

asa1485 said:


> Softball season over?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Now that is funny!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Softball season over?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Good one Pete!!!


----------



## softballfan

Hey got to stay active while im still young. And yes it is over.


----------



## Madlaz

Dont forget to take your softball bat hunting with you if cant hit the deer with bow you can club them with the bat .lol


----------



## alfabuck

Got a chance to speak with the new staff coordinator John and he is a great guy. I see nothing but good things ahead for SS. With that said im woods boundin' down!!!


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Got a chance to speak with the new staff coordinator John and he is a great guy. I see nothing but good things ahead for SS. With that said im woods boundin' down!!!


Thank you very much for the kind words. I totally agree there are great things ahead.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## johnh1720

We are still taking applications for staff shooters. Send the to [email protected].


----------



## asa1485

How's it going bwhunter ?

Bet you guys are getting a lot of emails. 




Anyone have any brown down yet? Pics?


----------



## johnh1720

Yeah it's been pretty steady. Nothing down yet.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

John i'll try to get them pics to you asap. Been so busy man.


----------



## johnh1720

No problem.


----------



## bcbow1971

Just a reminder for new staffers I have a One of a kind High Roller set for sale!!! Great deal fellas....$180 for both TYD!!! See my Classified section


----------



## johnh1720

Just to let everyone know there will be a huge price drop in the cost of our High Roller line of stabilizers for 2011. Stay tuned for more info.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Looking forward to it John.

Nothing down in IL. Yet. Got my ASAT Leafy suit today so it won't be long...


----------



## johnh1720

Don't worry Jon. I am sure you will bring home the backstraps.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Not too worried, it's Pike Co after all so putting meat down is just a matter of time! I have a sweet spot waiting on me for Sunday, can't wait to hit it up in the new ASAT Leafy suit!!!!


----------



## Madlaz

John are the weights going to stay the same diameter as the old on the high roller or different all together.


----------



## bushnlo

I Just got my first Smooth Stabilizer!I have never shot with anything more than just a short sound damping stabilizer for hunting and 3d so when I screwed in my 8 SS and shot my first couple of groups at 40yards I could not believe it!I went from shooting a 4 inch group at 40yrds to a 2inch group at 40yrds from the deer stand too!So then I set up the target at 20yrds and put on some quarter size dots and I was hitting them every single shot!I can't wait to try shooting 50yrds this weekend and see how I do.Here are some pics of the new set up(I going to have to order some blue flame raps!)


----------



## asa1485

Looks good. Really like the grip.


----------



## bushnlo

asa1485 said:


> Looks good. Really like the grip.


Thanks I made the grip covers with auto vinyl stickers.


----------



## johnh1720

Madlaz said:


> John are the weights going to stay the same diameter as the old on the high roller or different all together.


pm sent.


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks for the kind words David. We really appreciate it.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT top for the best stabs and folks in the buisiness. Im proud to be part of the team.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> TTT top for the best stabs and folks in the buisiness. Im proud to be part of the team.


And we are equally glad to have you on the team.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Ttt!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Anybody get anything on the ground yet?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

staff shooter resume sent through email

Thanks
Nathan Burris


----------



## asa1485

If you guys are seriously looking for someone to "spread the word", rednecbowhunter has been and would do a great job. He has been shooting one for a while now and has been telling everyone about it.

Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## johnh1720

asa1485 said:


> If you guys are seriously looking for someone to "spread the word", rednecbowhunter has been and would do a great job. He has been shooting one for a while now and has been telling everyone about it.
> 
> Just thought you guys would like to know.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Morning guys! No meat on the ground this weekend even though I was out most of Sunday & yesterday. But thats why they call it huntin' & not killin'. Had a great time outside though and spending time w/ my wife, we're working on getting her first deer down. I can't wait for her to connect, just makes me excited thinking about it! How are the rest of you guys doin?


----------



## softballfan

Its been pretty hot to hunt I expect it to cool off soon though. That means the big ones are gonna start moving. Been seeing some nice Pope and Youngs spotlighting, nothing big enough to shoot though out of the tree. The new stabs are looking good, and the Buck n Doe dampners look good and work. Good luck to everyone.
Tyler


----------



## softballfan

Marshall county is looking good this year. Northern Indiana is getting better and better each year this one buck limit is in effect.


----------



## asa1485

johnh1720 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Sure thing. I let him try mine out when I first got one and he has been hooked ever since. So has several others.


----------



## johnh1720

Anybody connect yet?


----------



## bcbow1971

My HR is on its way to Canada!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Long way to go eh!


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL,,,,,,,he wanted it bad enough to pay extra for shipping!!! It is going to a good home!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I hear ya. Just so happens that , that is where mine went also. Oh Canada, Oh Canada!!


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> I hear ya. Just so happens that , that is where mine went also. Oh Canada, Oh Canada!!


I guess they need a lot more stability after a few of them tall beers eh


----------



## asa1485

That or they have mistaken them for ski poles.:mg::mg:


The guy that got mine said he really likes them.


----------



## bcbow1971

Mine went to Winnepeg


----------



## johnh1720

Smooth Stability is proud to announce that Mathews Pro shooter Gary Rigney will be shooting for us this year. Gary is a 2 time ASA and IBO shooter of the year and will bring a wealth of knowledge to the team.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Anybody get anything on the ground yet?


Staff shooter Stephanie put a good one down last night. She shot him around 6:15 and he only ran 50yds. I havent got an official weight yet but he is somewhere around 160 dressed.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Staff shooter Stephanie put a good one down last night. She shot him around 6:15 and he only ran 50yds. I havent got an official weight yet but he is somewhere around 160 dressed.


Nice buck Stephanie.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats a real nice deer Stephanie!


----------



## asa1485

Nice buck Steph


----------



## alfabuck

alfabuck said:


> Staff shooter Stephanie put a good one down last night. She shot him around 6:15 and he only ran 50yds. I havent got an official weight yet but he is somewhere around 160 dressed.


 He ended at 165lbs dressed on the nose.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> He ended at 165lbs dressed on the nose.


Nice.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT cant wait to drop the hammer on a big one this season with my SS baby!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

TTT for the best stab I've ever shot!

How ya'll doin today?


----------



## Madlaz

hey John did you forget about the pm i sent you


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Madlaz said:


> hey John did you forget about the pm i sent you


I don't know if I got it, I'll have to go back to my inbox & look.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I don't see a PM buddy.


----------



## johnh1720

It was for me brother lol. I got it and sent you a pm back.


----------



## softballfan

That is a real nice dear.


----------



## softballfan

Good Shooting


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> It was for me brother lol. I got it and sent you a pm back.


I keep forgetting I'm not the lone Jon on here anymore!


----------



## alfabuck

softballfan said:


> That is a real nice dear.


 Haha but did you check out the dear's deer? lol!


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Haha but did you check out the dear's deer? lol!


Now thats funny!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Staff Shooter application sent in. Hoping to be joining the family and making it a good year.


----------



## softballfan

Bump


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Staff Shooter application sent in. Hoping to be joining the family and making it a good year.


Got it and thank you for applying.


----------



## Madlaz

yes i kmow ther are to Johns on here but one of does not have a "H" lol not to but two


----------



## Madlaz

oops one of the johns got two h's


----------



## johnh1720

E-mails will be sent out this weekend to all our new staff members.


----------



## alfabuck

Good luck to all who made the team and you are part of the best stabilizer company out there. TTT for the new team.


----------



## JONEZ24

Didn't post it right away but last Sunday, I put my first brown of the year down. I was getting low on meat in the freezer so I was itching to shoot a nice doe to fill it back up. About 6pm, a lone doe came down the trail in front of me and came to a fork in the trail, one way would have brought her in to about 15 yards the other between 30-35 yards. Wouldn't you know it she pick the far trail but it didn't matter. 32 yards quartering away, and I put the Rage 3 blade through the shoulder and she dropped in her tracks. I didn't take any pics, its only a doe, but if you live close enough, you might be able to smell my grill in the back yard. 

Good luck to all that applied to the SS team, for those that make it, you are about to get a taste of one of the best stabs out there. Shoot it with pride and spread the word!


----------



## johnh1720

JONEZ24 said:


> Didn't post it right away but last Sunday, I put my first brown of the year down. I was getting low on meat in the freezer so I was itching to shoot a nice doe to fill it back up. About 6pm, a lone doe came down the trail in front of me and came to a fork in the trail, one way would have brought her in to about 15 yards the other between 30-35 yards. Wouldn't you know it she pick the far trail but it didn't matter. 32 yards quartering away, and I put the Rage 3 blade through the shoulder and she dropped in her tracks. I didn't take any pics, its only a doe, but if you live close enough, you might be able to smell my grill in the back yard.
> 
> Good luck to all that applied to the SS team, for those that make it, you are about to get a taste of one of the best stabs out there. Shoot it with pride and spread the word!


Nice job Nick!


----------



## johnh1720

Contracts have been sent out to all new staff members. Check your e-mail!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hello everyone my name is Mark and proud to be a new Staff member. Let's make this next year a very good one.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Mark and proud to be a new Staff member. Let's make this next year a very good one.


Welcome aboard Mark.


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to a great team Mark, we are glad to have you aboard!


----------



## apache64D

New staffer here also! My name is Charles


----------



## johnh1720

Welcome aboard Charles.


----------



## ohiohunter02

new staffer here from NE Ohio... Glad to be part of the team for 2011...


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Welcome to all the new staffers!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> E-mails will be sent out this weekend to all our new staff members.


Thanks for the add guys. I love these stabs and use them all the time. Now its time ti get me a high roller for 3-D. John I will have you my signed contract in a day or two. 

Thanks again.


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome to all the new staff members, we're glad to have you on board. Looking forward to another great year with the team and good luck to everybody in the field and at the range.


----------



## hardbreak

john u r slow i responded to u before u even new it sent....lol

treat john good folks he works hard for all his sponsors... i should know he is one of my shooters and i am glad we met...great guy and does what is needed plus a whole lot more


now get the boys crankin on those machines i itchin to put out a couple pics on here... n tourney season just over a month away ....... lol j/k


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to all the new staff, I think you will find that the SS brothers/sisters are a great bunch of people. Shooting a great stab is a bonus as well!


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> john u r slow i responded to u before u even new it sent....lol
> 
> treat john good folks he works hard for all his sponsors... i should know he is one of my shooters and i am glad we met...great guy and does what is needed plus a whole lot more
> 
> 
> now get the boys crankin on those machines i itchin to put out a couple pics on here... n tourney season just over a month away ....... lol j/k


Thanks for the kind words Chad. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks for the welcomes. Had a great birthday with my family. Now I need to order my Smooth Stab. 
Hope to get on Staff with Victory Archery could use some great arrows to round out a great start to
the 3-d/spots and hunting season.


----------



## Bow1

Hello everyone, glad to be on the team. Good luck this year in all you do. I can not wait to get home and get started for the tournament season, spring turkey and oh man the fall. You do not realize how much you miss something till you go with out for a couple of years. Missed 09 and 2010 because of military commitments. I am not missing 2011. See everyone around.

Keith


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. Had a great birthday with my family. Now I need to order my Smooth Stab.
> Hope to get on Staff with Victory Archery could use some great arrows to round out a great start to
> the 3-d/spots and hunting season.


That indeed. I love my X-Ringers.


----------



## johnh1720

Bow1 said:


> Hello everyone, glad to be on the team. Good luck this year in all you do. I can not wait to get home and get started for the tournament season, spring turkey and oh man the fall. You do not realize how much you miss something till you go with out for a couple of years. Missed 09 and 2010 because of military commitments. I am not missing 2011. See everyone around.
> 
> Keith


Welcome aboard Keith.:welcomesign:


----------



## ILMathewsPro

I am proud to be a part of the Smooth Stability team. Thanks guys.


----------



## johnh1720

ILMathewsPro said:


> I am proud to be a part of the Smooth Stability team. Thanks guys.


Welcome aboard Gary.:welcomesign:


----------



## alfabuck

Welcome aboard all and looking forward to hearing updates from all of you guys on how much they improve your shooting!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

ILMathewsPro said:


> I am proud to be a part of the Smooth Stability team. Thanks guys.


Glad to have you on the team.


----------



## jhg

Excited to be part of the Smooth Stability team. Thanks Guys


----------



## johnh1720

Welcome aboard.:welcomesign:


----------



## JONEZ24

Welcome to a great team
:welcome:


----------



## apache64D

anyone have get any deer lately?


----------



## bushmasterar15

Pleasure talking to you John today. Soon as you find out send me the email and we will get 
everything squared away. I'd like to find out if someone could do the engraving like some 
pictures I seen before.


----------



## jhg

I got a nice doe a two weekends ago. Sorry no pics i had to get it processed pretty quick since it was about 80 degrees!


apache64D said:


> anyone have get any deer lately?


----------



## wildhorseracer3

Excited to be a part of the team! Cant wait to get my first order in.


----------



## alfabuck

Talked to my man John on the phone tonight and im glad to have a staff coordinater who is as down to earth and excited about the future of this company as me. They couldnt have picked a better guy to lead the staff. He always keeps me updated on what is going on with SS and checks in to see how things are going. I'd like to say thanks to John for stepping up and taking on this responsibility considering he has a full time job and a family to tend to. Keep up the good work and thanks for taking the time to keep this staff organized and rolling. Also lets get some deer on the ground and start posting some pics up fellas.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Talked to my man John on the phone tonight and im glad to have a staff coordinater who is as down to earth and excited about the future of this company as me. They couldnt have picked a better guy to lead the staff. He always keeps me updated on what is going on with SS and checks in to see how things are going. I'd like to say thanks to John for stepping up and taking on this responsibility considering he has a full time job and a family to tend to. Keep up the good work and thanks for taking the time to keep this staff organized and rolling. Also lets get some deer on the ground and start posting some pics up fellas.


Thanks John. It is always a pleasure to talk to our staffers. I try my hardest to keep all you guys updated and aware with what is going on with Smooth Stability.


----------



## softballfan

bump


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Just wanted to say hello to all you new staff guys! Can't wait to get to know you all a little better


----------



## apache64D

Thanks!


----------



## johnh1720

TTT for the night.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Order being sent in. Can't wait to show them off.


----------



## apache64D

bump


----------



## apache64D

Making my order on Monday!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Everyone have a Happy Halloween.


----------



## gametaker

great to be on your staff looking forward to promoting their equipment and archery in arizona. thanks again john for the opportunity, charlie


MARTIN SILVER STAFF-CARBON EXPRESS SILVER-SMOOTH STABILITY STABILIZERS-BOWJAX STAFF


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Everyone have a Happy Halloween.


You too Mark. Going to take the kids out this evening to get my I mean thier candy LOL.


----------



## johnh1720

gametaker said:


> great to be on your staff looking forward to promoting their equipment and archery in arizona. thanks again john for the opportunity, charlie
> 
> 
> MARTIN SILVER STAFF-CARBON EXPRESS SILVER-SMOOTH STABILITY STABILIZERS-BOWJAX STAFF


Not a problem Charlie. It is a pleasure to have you on board.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

anyone have any luck this weekend? I didnt even see a deer


----------



## JONEZ24

I didn't put anything down this weekend but I did need to help track a deer that my brother shot from my stand. I guess he was just paying me back for the doe I shot from his stand 2 weeks ago. For some reason, I think he got the better deal one this one.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well now my staff order is placed. Can't wait to start shooting them. If anyone is in Arizona maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## softballfan

That is a great buck from the great state of Indiana. My wife went out with me last night for the first time this year and I called in a really nice buck, would of been a great first deer, close to a 130 classer. He was 30 yards away to much brush. I seen a bigger one 150classer or better, chasing does hard core. The big ones are gonna start falling, Ive only missed 2 days so far will not miss again till i get my deer. Good luck to everyone and I am glad to welcome everyone to our staff. Get your orders in so we can get everyone there stuff. TTT for a great staff.
Tyler


----------



## apache64D

order placed yesterday!


----------



## alfabuck

And yet another great use for my SS stabilizer. I took a little video with my Iphone out of my tree yesterday and last night i thought why dont i make a holder for my Iphonr that attaches to my bow for making little self filmed hunts. Well 4 zip ties and a few holes drilled through my Otterbox defender case and wala! Check it out, it mounts perfect on my hub and will be a perminent fixture on my bowhunting setup.


----------



## alfabuck

Another view....


----------



## alfabuck

The only modifications i made were the holes i drilled into my case so the camera lense is exposed. The cool thing with this new iphone is i can touch the screen and flip the rear camera to the one facing me and talk on my video.


----------



## johnh1720

That's cool John.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Great mounting job. Don't have a Iphone but I'd use that setup if I had one.


----------



## apache64D

Nice!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Thats pretty freakin' sweet!


----------



## JONEZ24

I really like the idea of your mount for the iphone. I made something similar with a action camera that I picked up at Sam's club. I attached it to the stabilizer bar and it takes and it takes really nice video of anything I point the bow at.


----------



## 1hotdoe

TTT. Best stabi out there!


----------



## apache64D

Hey John I think you tried to call me today. Sorry I missed it, call back anytime!


----------



## johnh1720

Sent you a pm.


----------



## bushmasterar15

To the top for the night.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good morning all, beautiful day here, looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## jhg

i got my order sent out today and cant wait to get my Stabilizer and start shooting!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm hoping to take my kids fishing this weekend and build a target. But don't 
know what the wife will have in store.


----------



## apache64D

Hunting this weekend. Maybe my stab will come in tomorrow soni can hunt with it!


----------



## alfabuck

Steph is showing us guys up in the woods. She laid a yote down yesterday morning.


----------



## alfabuck

A better pic...


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> A better pic...


Nice job!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Steph way to go.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Nice 'yote! Way to represent in the woods!


----------



## asa1485

Nice job Steph!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## apache64D

Nothing down this morning  cant wait for my stab to get here


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

Still been hunting my butt off.Haven't seen the shooter im after , just alot of 100-115" deer. Having a great time spending time in the woods but hopefully it will pay off this next week with one of the shooters i have on camera. My SS is putting some serious hours in and can't wait to have that hub laying across a hammer this week. TTT for the most accurate stabs ever invented!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Early morning bump. Can't wait till December for archery deer to open back up.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good morning best of luck to anyone out in the field today.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Anybody put anything down this weekend?


----------



## apache64D

Nope.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Not here. I saw a lot but nothing in range that I could shoot. Hopefully that'll change this weekend!!


----------



## softballfan

We got picks of Ryans and my Dads deer both nice bucks. They will be here shortly


----------



## alfabuck

Congrats to both of them. Good luck to everyone in the woods this week, the rut should be in full swing the rest of the week.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

who had any luck this weekend. I saw plenty this weekend finally but could close the door. Had a nice 8 15 yards working a scrape but couldnt get a shot before he saw me. Oh well be back at it this week.


----------



## 1hotdoe

Thanks guys for all the good luck wishes! I cant wait to get my new SS. Good luck to everyone on the staff hunting this season and lets get this back up to the top for the greatest stabilizers ever!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hoping to post pics of my SS this week. I'm starting to be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Madlaz

Johnh still waiting on you know what this is getting old now Iknow i might be a little impatient but i guess i might as well give up .


----------



## wildhorseracer3

nice job


----------



## johnh1720

Madlaz said:


> Johnh still waiting on you know what this is getting old now Iknow i might be a little impatient but i guess i might as well give up .


Pm sent.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the gang.


----------



## apache64D

Got my stab today!! Its beautiful!


----------



## apache64D

Hunting with it for the first time tomorrow


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Got my stab today!! Its beautiful!


Not only is it beautiful but it works better than it looks!!


----------



## apache64D

Didnt see crap but heres my rig
Sporting my new 12" SS!


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Didnt see crap but heres my rig
> Sporting my new 12" SS!


Lookin good!!!


----------



## apache64D

Thanks John..It shot great! I could actually tell a difference! No Joke there!


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Thanks John..It shot great! I could actually tell a difference! No Joke there!


I told you. :wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bumping it up for a great Company, Thank you!!!


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Here is my buck I shot last Saturday. He came right to the can call looking for a doe at 12:05 P.M. Good luck to all you this weekend. He was a pretty old deer and had a big body.

Ryan


----------



## SHUEY

Im in! Thanks John


----------



## apache64D

Nice deer!


----------



## alfabuck

Well the SS finally got it done in Jersey today. I passed him once and i told myself if he comes by again im gonna give it to him. I guess you guys know what he did then. I got the shot on video from my SS mounted iphone. He isn't a giant but a really nice Jersey deer. I was after a few bigger ones but everytime im on to them my something always went wrong. This is the most unlucky seasons ive had and my luck has been terrible this season, Murphy's law has been hanging over my head. Finally today the bad luck shifted to this 8 pt. He would have been a ten but he broke both brows off. After watching him destroy 3 trees around me i figured out why lol. I will have better pics tommorrow since i had no one with me today and i just took pics of him where he fell. My SS performed flawlessly and i fall in love with this stabilizer more and more everytime i shoot it. SS ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Here is my buck I shot last Saturday. He came right to the can call looking for a doe at 12:05 P.M. Good luck to all you this weekend. He was a pretty old deer and had a big body.
> 
> Ryan


Congrats Ryan on a really old buck!!!Where is that SS in the pic LOL!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats guy's on some nice looking bucks.


----------



## Olydog

Congrats Ryan and AlphaBuck. Those are very nice animals. My name is Scott and John just put me on as a Hunter Staff Shooter. I shoot a PSE Axe-7 and I also just bought today a Martin Pantera. I am getting an 8" stab with the Hunter hub. Then when they come in I will buy the smaller High Roller hub which also fits on the stab body. This gives you 2 stabs in 1. You can use the larger stab for hunter class tournaments and then put the High Roller hub on for hunting. Thanks SS for a versatile quality product.

I will be posting pics of my rigs as they get set up with the SS Stabs. God Bless


----------



## johnh1720

GRAPE SMOOTHIE said:


> Here is my buck I shot last Saturday. He came right to the can call looking for a doe at 12:05 P.M. Good luck to all you this weekend. He was a pretty old deer and had a big body.
> 
> Ryan


Nice buck Ryan. I'm guessing steaks at your place this weekend lol.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Well the SS finally got it done in Jersey today. I passed him once and i told myself if he comes by again im gonna give it to him. I guess you guys know what he did then. I got the shot on video from my SS mounted iphone. He isn't a giant but a really nice Jersey deer. I was after a few bigger ones but everytime im on to them my something always went wrong. This is the most unlucky seasons ive had and my luck has been terrible this season, Murphy's law has been hanging over my head. Finally today the bad luck shifted to this 8 pt. He would have been a ten but he broke both brows off. After watching him destroy 3 trees around me i figured out why lol. I will have better pics tommorrow since i had no one with me today and i just took pics of him where he fell. My SS performed flawlessly and i fall in love with this stabilizer more and more everytime i shoot it. SS ROCKS!!!!!


Great job John.


----------



## johnh1720

SHUEY said:


> Im in! Thanks John


You are welcome Steve.


----------



## johnh1720

Olydog said:


> Congrats Ryan and AlphaBuck. Those are very nice animals. My name is Scott and John just put me on as a Hunter Staff Shooter. I shoot a PSE Axe-7 and I also just bought today a Martin Pantera. I am getting an 8" stab with the Hunter hub. Then when they come in I will buy the smaller High Roller hub which also fits on the stab body. This gives you 2 stabs in 1. You can use the larger stab for hunter class tournaments and then put the High Roller hub on for hunting. Thanks SS for a versatile quality product.
> 
> I will be posting pics of my rigs as they get set up with the SS Stabs. God Bless


It is our pleasure to have you onboard with us. That is the great thing about our line of stabs versatility.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I just got my stabilizer in the mail today. So far I can tell the difference in the way the bow handles. Now if I could 
finish moving out of the old house I could be shooting more. Will post up some pics as soon as the camera is found.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> I just got my stabilizer in the mail today. So far I can tell the difference in the way the bow handles. Now if I could
> finish moving out of the old house I could be shooting more. Will post up some pics as soon as the camera is found.


That is what we love to hear !!


----------



## apache64D

Ttt


----------



## alfabuck

Ok here is a better photo of the buck i harvested yesterday.


----------



## asa1485

Nice buck bud.


----------



## GRAPE SMOOTHIE

Nice buck John. Congrats to all the new staff members.

Ryan


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the gang.


----------



## apache64D

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## JONEZ24

The pumpkin head invasion has begun here, I wish that only bow hunting were allowed!!! The deer are definitely on edge with all of the gunshots. I did have a few young ones come by this evening, just nothing worth putting down. Hope you all are having better luck than me.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Hi guys newbe here with SS just wanted to say hello.


----------



## apache64D

Welcome


----------



## mathews xt 600

sc4x4truck said:


> Hi guys newbe here with SS just wanted to say hello.


Hi, Im a newbie with SS also so we can say hello together. Im looking forward to being a part of the SS team!!! Thank you


----------



## Shooter57

just got picked up by smooth stibility stabs. in the ohio area, john is a great guy to work with can't wait to shoot the new stabs. check them out guy's.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Just been put on Staff.That is way cool.Can wait to get a 12" on order.


----------



## johnh1720

A big welcome to all the new staffers.:welcomesign:


----------



## johnh1720

Shooter57 said:


> just got picked up by smooth stibility stabs. in the ohio area, john is a great guy to work with can't wait to shoot the new stabs. check them out guy's.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## alfabuck

A big welcome to all the new team members. You cant get a better stabilizer and a great team of archers and hunters!!! TTT for the night , cant wait to get my new stabilizer and get it in the woods!!!!!


----------



## ejd1017

Also new to the staff in Ohio. Have been shooting an 8" for a while now definately tightened up my groups at longer yardages. Thanks again John for the oppertunity.


----------



## johnh1720

ejd1017 said:


> Also new to the staff in Ohio. Have been shooting an 8" for a while now definately tightened up my groups at longer yardages. Thanks again John for the oppertunity.


You are welcome. Thanks for your faith in our products.


----------



## gig1

Ok guys new to the staff also but located below the mason dixon line here in Mississippi look forward to introducing SS to all these southern boys and girls.....Thanks John look forward to making SS tops here in Dixie!!!!


----------



## Bow1

Happy to report my wife says I recieved my hunting stabilizer in the mail with a few other things. Can not wait to get out of this desert crap hole to try them out.

23 more days friends, and I will be back in the good ole US of A. Been a long year can not wait to get to shooting again.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hey staff, hows your rut hunting going? My dad shot a decent 2.5 yr old 8pt this morning on our farm. The deer are back on their feet cruising. Hopefully I'll be laying the SS stabilizer across my big 8 this week.. He's bound to make a mistake...

On another note, who all is getting ready for indoor season?


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm getting ready for indoor. Going to show them what Smooth Stability is all about.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Shot this guy on 11-11-10. It was a rough season for me. This is the first deer I had within bow range and our season ended on 11-13. Not the biggest but Im happy. I dont have a good rifle spot or I maybe would have waited. Good luck


----------



## apache64D

Rough season for me so far too. Nothing within bow range!


----------



## johnh1720

gig1 said:


> Ok guys new to the staff also but located below the mason dixon line here in Mississippi look forward to introducing SS to all these southern boys and girls.....Thanks John look forward to making SS tops here in Dixie!!!!


You are welcome. Great to have you on board.


----------



## johnh1720

Bow1 said:


> Happy to report my wife says I recieved my hunting stabilizer in the mail with a few other things. Can not wait to get out of this desert crap hole to try them out.
> 
> 23 more days friends, and I will be back in the good ole US of A. Been a long year can not wait to get to shooting again.


Be safe and looking forward to talking to you when you get back.


----------



## johnh1720

ohiohunter02 said:


> Hey staff, hows your rut hunting going? My dad shot a decent 2.5 yr old 8pt this morning on our farm. The deer are back on their feet cruising. Hopefully I'll be laying the SS stabilizer across my big 8 this week.. He's bound to make a mistake...
> 
> On another note, who all is getting ready for indoor season?


I think I am ready how about you? lol


----------



## johnh1720

mathews xt 600 said:


> Shot this guy on 11-11-10. It was a rough season for me. This is the first deer I had within bow range and our season ended on 11-13. Not the biggest but Im happy. I dont have a good rifle spot or I maybe would have waited. Good luck


Nice buck Ron.


----------



## johnh1720

apache64D said:


> Rough season for me so far too. Nothing within bow range!


Keep your head up.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump for a great bunch of guys!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up^^^


----------



## jhg

Recieved my stabilizer yesterday and loved it. I noticed a considerable difference in how my bow held on longer shots. This is an awesome product and i am proud to be part of the team. 

PS it looks sweet to!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

jhg said:


> Recieved my stabilizer yesterday and loved it. I noticed a considerable difference in how my bow held on longer shots. This is an awesome product and i am proud to be part of the team.
> 
> PS it looks sweet to!!


Thats great can't wait to get mine


----------



## johnh1720

jhg said:


> Recieved my stabilizer yesterday and loved it. I noticed a considerable difference in how my bow held on longer shots. This is an awesome product and i am proud to be part of the team.
> 
> PS it looks sweet to!!


Thats great to hear and we are happy to have you on board with us.


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dinner :bump2:time bump


----------



## alfabuck

Bedtime Bump!!!!lol!!!


----------



## ejd1017

bump for a great product


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bump for the morning. Going to take mine in to a few shops to demo.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant wait till mine gets here!!!


----------



## johnh1720

You won't want to stop shooting your bow lol.


----------



## mathews xt 600

johnh1720 said:


> You won't want to stop shooting your bow lol.


I cant let the wife see this, she thinks I already have a problem with that!!! lol


----------



## apache64D

Ttt


----------



## zestycj7

E-mail sent and bump.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump it up!!!


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for a great team!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

I'll second that.


----------



## wildhorseracer3

sounds like it has been a rough season for most. I was fortunate this year!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

That is a great looking buck. John I'll try and call you this Sunday.


----------



## johnh1720

Awesome buck. That sounds good Mark.


----------



## mathews xt 600

wildhorseracer3 said:


> sounds like it has been a rough season for most. I was fortunate this year!!!


What a great deer. What state was it shot in?


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok guys I need some suggestions! I already have a 28" High roller with 3.5 ounces out front and am looking to add side bars to the equation. I am looking to get more of a neutral balance or slight front heavy set up on my 2010 Bow Madness XL. What length and weight do you all think that I might want to go with to get close to the neutral balance?


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## gametaker

patiently waiting for stablizer to put it through its paces on my rytera nemesis pics will follow when completed.


----------



## mathews xt 600

gametaker said:


> patiently waiting for stablizer to put it through its paces on my rytera nemesis pics will follow when completed.


I cant stand the waiting game!!!! Im sure it will be worth it.


----------



## jfuller17

JONEZ24 said:


> Ok guys I need some suggestions! I already have a 28" High roller with 3.5 ounces out front and am looking to add side bars to the equation. I am looking to get more of a neutral balance or slight front heavy set up on my 2010 Bow Madness XL. What length and weight do you all think that I might want to go with to get close to the neutral balance?


I will answer Nick......I would go with 10" side bars I would also run a 1:2 ratio. If you are running 3.5 oz in front I would try 7 oz split across the rear bars. Start even on each side 3.5 each and then try a little more on one side or the other. Dont forget to play with the angle of the side bars. Thats a big tuning tool.


----------



## bcbow1971

jfuller17 said:


> I will answer Nick......I would go with 10" side bars I would also run a 1:2 ratio. If you are running 3.5 oz in front I would try 7 oz split across the rear bars. Start even on each side 3.5 each and then try a little more on one side or the other. Dont forget to play with the angle of the side bars. Thats a big tuning tool.


NicK Jason is dead on.....when I was shooting my HR setup I just used a 6" but could have used an 8 or 10. I have a Cartel v-bar that allows me to angle up and down and side to side of each one independently. works like a charm and fairly inexpensive at Lancaster.


----------



## johnh1720

Nick,
I too agree with Jason. I am running a 28" HR with 5 oz on the front and a 10" HR side bar with 8 oz. The angle is a big factor in this. By using a little more weight on the side and playing with the angle I was able to overcome my tendencies to cant the bow.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## ejd1017

Goodluck to all who make it to the stand this weekend.


----------



## JONEZ24

Thanks for the reply Jason, I was leaning towards the 10" or 12" just didn't know the weight.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great group of people!!!


----------



## johnh1720

It's going to be a good year this year for Smooth Stability. We have assembled an awesome staff including 5 IBO ASA and NFAA Professionals who will be more than willing to offer advice on your guys setups.:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> It's going to be a good year this year for Smooth Stability. We have assembled an awesome staff including 5 IBO ASA and NFAA Professionals who will be more than willing to offer advice on your guys setups.:thumbs_up


We got ourselves one heck of a team this season fellas and i see BIG things on the horizon for SS. Thanks to our staff coordinater John for assembling an awesome team and for being so interactive with all its members.


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks John. It's my pleasure to work with such a great group of guys.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I glad to be part of the Staff. Let's make this one heck of a year for Smooth Stability.


----------



## alfabuck

Looking forward to a great year.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Im looking forward to see whats in store for Smooth Stability. Also looking forward to helping where ever I can.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for an awesome venture!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

alfabuck said:


> We got ourselves one heck of a team this season fellas and i see BIG things on the horizon for SS. Thanks to our staff coordinater John for assembling an awesome team and for being so interactive with all its members.


I agree... John has one heck of a team assembled this year and we should see some of our stabilizers on the podiums this year.... Who all is itching to shoot some foam already?? I know I am and our bow season isn't over yet....lol


----------



## johnh1720

You got that right Joe.:wink:


----------



## apache64D

Yup...waiting patiently for 3D!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Good mornin' all, how was the weekend?


----------



## johnh1720

Great how about yours Jon?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Pretty good. Ready to hunt, didn't go this weekend as it was shotgun season. I usually take the first season off & spend it w/ my wife & kids then get doe only tags for the second season. This year I get to carry my .357 so I'm going to use that as my primary weapon b/c I've never had a handgun kill. Will be pretty fun b/c it'll be like bowhunting strategy wise. But other than not getting to hunt, life's been pretty good


----------



## mathews xt 600

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Pretty good. Ready to hunt, didn't go this weekend as it was shotgun season. I usually take the first season off & spend it w/ my wife & kids then get doe only tags for the second season. This year I get to carry my .357 so I'm going to use that as my primary weapon b/c I've never had a handgun kill. Will be pretty fun b/c it'll be like bowhunting strategy wise. But other than not getting to hunt, life's been pretty good


I had a ruger gp 100 6" heavy barrel stainless that I sold a couple of years ago in .357. I miss that gun and also dont have a pistol kill under my belt yet. Good luck!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt for some great stabs


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hey guys havent been around lately/ how is everyone?

waiting on my 8" hunting stab with the high roller weights. John do you now how much longer?


----------



## JONEZ24

I was told that the High Roller hubs are being finished up now and they will be done around 11/29 or so. I can't wait to get my hands on mine, All of the SS stabs are great products that truly do what they are supposed to do.....Stabilize.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Yeah I love my 2 12" hunting stabs. They work great and look just as good.


----------



## JONEZ24

Yeah the 12" hunting stab is amazing for me on my hunting bow and the HR is perfect for my spot bow. I am hoping that the 10" HR side bars will make it even better. Can't wait to get my spot/3D bow all set up and ready to go.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

JONEZ24 said:


> I was told that the High Roller hubs are being finished up now and they will be done around 11/29 or so. I can't wait to get my hands on mine, All of the SS stabs are great products that truly do what they are supposed to do.....Stabilize.


Me too, I broke my stab last Wednesday, well bent it anyhow. I knocked my bow off the bow hook and the stab took the main impact & it bent the hub pretty bad. Can't wait to get that new stab thats comin' out!!


----------



## ADDChild

*Cool Trail Camera Picture*

Just wanted to show a cool picture some deer I have on my trail cam...Looks like someone set these two doe off for sure...

Smooth Stability Staff Shooter


----------



## mathews xt 600

ADDChild said:


> Just wanted to show a cool picture some deer I have on my trail cam...Looks like someone set these two doe off for sure...
> 
> Smooth Stability Staff Shooter


Thats a great pic


----------



## Bow1

Hope every one has a great Holiday this week. I will miss this one but be home before Christmas, cheers.


----------



## ejd1017

Got to finally shoot with the highroller this weekend it holds very stable just like the 8" on my hunting setup. Hang in there bow1 we will keep you in our thoughts through the holiday we also have a cousin in the sand.


----------



## johnh1720

A few pics of my rig.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Love the fade job on that John! Looks great :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

johnh1720 said:


> A few pics of my rig.


What a sweet bow


----------



## Olydog

Nice lookin set-up John. I am still awaitin my stab. The check should be there soon so probably another week out. If they can ship the high roller with my order that would be great but no biggie. I figured I would let you know what I did Sunday. Our late archery starts this week. It is officially open. I have Thurs-Sun. off and have a friend coming to hunt with me. I had just got my Axe dialed where I wanted it and managed to run a muzzy 3 blade across the string taking about half the string with it. I got on here and did a thread asking if any dealers had one to overnight or any other options. I got to say I got some great feed back. One guy offered to send me the stock string he took off his for the shipping charges only. A couple stringmakers said they could help me out. Wolf's Den Strings, 60x offered their services so a shout out to them and Wicked1 strings responded to an e-mail I sent. I saw the e-mail first so Joe was kind enough to build a string and send it out today next day. So I should have my string tomorrow and will have to play catch up to get it right before I head out. I have my Martin but I promised that to my buddy because he is in between bows so I got that dialed and we will fine tune to his specs Fri. and we should be ready to go. Also a quick hello to everybody out there. I have been kinda busy and haven't posted in a week or so. So hello everybody and good luck to any late seasom archers.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

the set up looks good john. You are right that gold you added with the cam and sight really look good. I need to call or pm you to find out what my High Roller setup is going to run me. got the stab lenghts figured out by playing around with some fuse stuff I have. i just need to weigh the weights and stuff and then give you a call. When will be a good time with the hoolidays comming up? i will have the lenghts and weights done tonight. Just let me know man and great talking to you the other day.


Nathan.


----------



## alfabuck

Nice setup John. Cant wait for my new skullz camo 12" stabilizer , hopefully ill have a few pics of skullz laying next to it by the end of the season!! TTT for the night good night SS fam.


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks guys. I think it looks pretty sweet :teeth:. Scott and Nathan I am going to be availiable Thanksgiving evening. I will be working all weekend. So you guys can call me anytime thursday evening.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping SS at the top!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

John looks great all together. I'm going to need some of those decals for my stabs. And heck a larger one for the truck would be nice.


----------



## apache64D

I agree with bushmasterar15...I want a smooth stability sticker for my truck also


----------



## johnh1720

We are checking on them right now.:wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I have a friend that runs a vinyl & t shirt shop, he may be able to do it for the company at a nominal price, just fyi


----------



## apache64D

johnh1720 said:


> We are checking on them right now.:wink:


Great!


----------



## johnh1720

Pm sent to you Jon.


----------



## garrickt

Somehow I missed an email this past weekend and just saw it. Proud to be part of the hunting team. Looking forward to shooting the Smooth Stability in the near future.
Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up


----------



## ADDChild

*Smooth Stability Sticker*

You could probably get some pretty sweet stickers from a vinyl shop. 

Heres a link to an online shop:

http://www.stickergiant.com/custom_stickers/

Smooth Stability Staff Shooter


----------



## johnh1720

Myself and the Smooth Stability guys would like to wish each of you a safe and happy Thanksgiving.:turkey:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Everyone here have a great Thanksgiving with your families.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thank you and you also have a great thanksgiving!!! Sometimes we have to stop and think and check our perspective but we really have alot to be thankful for!!! Have a great day


----------



## johnh1720

Bring on the bird!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

johnh1720 said:


> Bring on the bird!!!


Not till Saturday for us.


----------



## JONEZ24

Had a chance to get into the stand today after the family commitments and it turned out to be a great hunt. Got to the stand around 2:40 and by 2:50 had a small buck walk 20 yard away. Ended up seeing 8 deer 2 of which were bucks. Got to see the first rutting activity in our area so that is a good thing. Too bad it had to rain most of the time, ended up getting soaked but it was worth it. Hope everyone else had a happy Thanksgiving day.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt hope everyone is having a good holiday


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Talked to John today about the new high rollers and man they are going to be sweet. Can't wait to get my setup.


----------



## mathews xt 600

JONEZ24 said:


> Had a chance to get into the stand today after the family commitments and it turned out to be a great hunt. Got to the stand around 2:40 and by 2:50 had a small buck walk 20 yard away. Ended up seeing 8 deer 2 of which were bucks. Got to see the first rutting activity in our area so that is a good thing. Too bad it had to rain most of the time, ended up getting soaked but it was worth it. Hope everyone else had a happy Thanksgiving day.


As long as Im seeing deer I can deal with being wet. Sounds like an awesome hunt!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving and enjoy the rest of your weekend. John i'm still waiting for them pics! :wink:


----------



## johnh1720

I'll send them again. They must not have went through.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I got my SS in the mail today and put it through some long range shooting tests tonight. First of all I think it looks awesome and is a very well thought out design. Im using it with a disconnect which puts it out at 9 1/4". It holds rock solid even in a gusty wind which is what was going on tonight. Not sure if its the cut outs of the hub but it didnt seem to catch much wind. I shot it out to 45yds and my groups were tight. The fit and finish are awesome and like I said earlier to me its one of the most eye catching stabilizers out there(in a good way)!!!! Now all I need is my new prolines to get here and Ill be set to shoot some X's during my winter league. Im proud to represent your product and I take pride in shooting on your hunting staff! Thanks a bunch!!!! By the way I love the hat to.


----------



## hutcho

MatthewsXT600 that looks sweet,

Can't wait to get mine from John and the guys at SS. 

I am looking at a black 12" for my Elite Judge. 


Cheers,


Hutcho
- SS staff shooter in Australia


----------



## mathews xt 600

hutcho said:


> MatthewsXT600 that looks sweet,
> 
> Can't wait to get mine from John and the guys at SS.
> 
> I am looking at a black 12" for my Elite Judge.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Hutcho
> - SS staff shooter in Australia


Thanks I think Im gonna order a 12" bar to and use this one for my hunting rig.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

I just placed my order.Can't wait too get my 12" stabilizer.


----------



## bushmasterar15

These are some great stabilizers.


----------



## johnh1720

Good lookin pics Ron.


----------



## alfabuck

Stabilizers look awesome man but will shoot even better. Good luck with them. Email sent John.


----------



## alfabuck

Where is everyone today? Just stopping in to say whatsup to all my fellow team members. Lets put these stabs on the map in a big way this year fellas!!!


----------



## apache64D

i have been in the woods alllllllll day. NOTHING within range, lol..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting SS back on top!!!


----------



## johnh1720

I am here John.:wink:


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bringing this back up


----------



## johnh1720

Decals will be available in about a week.


----------



## garrickt

Cool. I'll take 1...or 2, 3 even.


----------



## sc4x4truck

johnh1720 said:


> decals will be available in about a week.


good deal


----------



## The Answer

jfuller17 still a part of Smooth Stability? Just curious. I thought he had left but , still using his thread?


----------



## alfabuck

The Answer said:


> jfuller17 still a part of Smooth Stability? Just curious. I thought he had left but , still using his thread?


Why ask a question you know the answer to. You were just on his thread yesterday.


----------



## apache64D

johnh1720 said:


> Decals will be available in about a week.


 Awesome! Ill take two!


----------



## johnh1720

Yes Jason has left, but the thread is for Smooth Stability which is here to stay.


----------



## johnh1720

I have just completed a coop for the staff I will send you all an e-mail detailing it.


----------



## The Answer

johnh1720 said:


> Yes Jason has left, but the thread is for Smooth Stability which is here to stay.


It's all good bud. Was just curious. Thought he might still be here or SS might have started a new thread.


----------



## johnh1720

No problem. It's a great thread with alot of info just keeping it going.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the night where it belongs. zzzzzzzzzzz((+))


----------



## ohiohunter02

ttt for the best stabilizer on the market... Putting down the stick and string for the smokepole for tomorrows Ohio gun opener...


----------



## johnh1720

Good luck out there Joe.


----------



## johnh1720

We are looking at the possibility of selling black hats with the SS logo on them. Trying to get some input if anybody would be interested?


----------



## bushmasterar15

I like fitted or a flex fit hat.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good luck gun hunters and be safe!!!! I think the black hat would be sweet!!!!!


----------



## apache64D

Id like a black hat. Shoot 3D in it!


----------



## alfabuck

I am definitely interested.


----------



## Christopher67

ADDChild said:


> You could probably get some pretty sweet stickers from a vinyl shop.
> 
> Heres a link to an online shop:
> 
> http://www.stickergiant.com/custom_stickers/
> 
> Smooth Stability Staff Shooter



Or maybe http://www.battledrumwraps.com/ could hook the people at SS up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Madlaz

I want a black hat with ss logo if you start to sell those John


----------



## GRIM

Just got picked up as a staff shooter, tried my buddys while waiting for mine and all I can say is WOW, best out there IMO, holds rock steady and my groups are tighter than b-stinger groups, anyone who hasnt tried one, gotta get one and your only worry then will be breaking arrows at 40 yds.


----------



## garrickt

I'd pick up a black hat.


----------



## Christopher67

Can't wait to try one on my Z7.


----------



## mathews xt 600

GRIM said:


> Just got picked up as a staff shooter, tried my buddys while waiting for mine and all I can say is WOW, best out there IMO, holds rock steady and my groups are tighter than b-stinger groups, anyone who hasnt tried one, gotta get one and your only worry then will be breaking arrows at 40 yds.


They do a great job of keeping your pin steady!!!


----------



## wildhorseracer3

I have to say im a fan of the current hats but black would be cool too


----------



## garrickt

Can't wait to get this stabilizer, heard many good things. Looking forward to some late season hunting and indoor 3d with the SS stab.


----------



## JONEZ24

Can't wait to get my hands on the HR side bars for my Bow Madness XL. Shot it last year with just the 28" stab and it was great, hoping to make it even better by working on the balance of the bow. Just got my new strings and cable installed and gonna try out the limbdriver. Just have to get my new Sure-loc and my CBE scope to finish it all of for indoor season and 3D. TTT for a great stab and better group!


----------



## alfabuck

Putting it to the top where it belongs for the night. Talk to you fellas tommorrow.


----------



## hutcho

johnh1720 said:


> We are looking at the possibility of selling black hats with the SS logo on them. Trying to get some input if anybody would be interested?


As mentioned thats the colour I want.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for SS


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up!!!


----------



## garrickt

Anything new from SS in 2011? Adding any product or refining the current?


----------



## ejd1017

back to top. A black hat would be great.


----------



## alfabuck

Goodnight bump when you wake up tommorrow it will be December. This year flew by. Let's make this a great year for SS.


----------



## buckshot270

well i got to put my new ss to work this year on a nice mule deer was 60 yds and from full draw to release was maybe 10 seconds


----------



## bushmasterar15

Nice mulie thanks for sharing.


----------



## mathews xt 600

buckshot270 said:


> View attachment 945371
> well i got to put my new ss to work this year on a nice mule deer was 60 yds and from full draw to release was maybe 10 seconds


Thats awesome, congrats


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok guys, I need your help! My brother has entered a buck contest online through a local radio station and he needs some help with some votes. It is at the web address http://federatedmedia.upickem.net/engine/Welcome.aspx?contestid=23279 and you can use a face book account to log in or register to vote. You don't get any emails if you check the box at the end of the registration. He is towards the end if you are in the view gallery area. His username on the contest is rockinxj00 and the deer is a 10 pt he shot from my stand. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out, I would really like to see him win, he deserves it.

by the way he is a fellow AT member!


----------



## alfabuck

We might be a little biased in my household but the only stabs on our bows are SS's.LOL!


----------



## Rockinxj00

hey guys my brother posted this on your site. he is jonez24. the url for the link for this contest shows an error. if you go to 1039thebear.com, go to the rate my rack contest and then you can go from there. Thanks for all your help. Bill


----------



## apache64D

alfabuck said:


> We might be a little biased in my household but the only stabs on our bows are SS's.LOL!


good lookin bows!


----------



## alfabuck

buckshot270 said:


> View attachment 945371
> well i got to put my new ss to work this year on a nice mule deer was 60 yds and from full draw to release was maybe 10 seconds


Nice buck , congrats and that hub looks nice when its laid across a nice buck don't it lol!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

John Black would look great. I really like a hat like this one here. They fit so much better than most.


----------



## dkoutdoors

The SS stabs are going to be a huge hit in 2011


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting SS back on top


----------



## sc4x4truck

alfabuck said:


> We might be a little biased in my household but the only stabs on our bows are SS's.LOL!


At least I'm Not the only one with a room full of bows lol. Can't wait to get my high rollers in.


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Anything new from SS in 2011? Adding any product or refining the current?


Rick, we have changed the hub and weight sizes on the High Roller series to allow you to fine tune your stabs down to the ounce. We are also going to be offering these same hubs and weights on the hunting models.


----------



## JONEZ24

Rockinxj00 said:


> hey guys my brother posted this on your site. he is jonez24. the url for the link for this contest shows an error. if you go to 1039thebear.com, go to the rate my rack contest and then you can go from there. Thanks for all your help. Bill



come on guys get to votin' for my brother in his buck contest. The voting ends 8 am Friday morning!


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> Rick, we have changed the hub and weight sizes on the High Roller series to allow you to fine tune your stabs down to the ounce. We are also going to be offering these same hubs and weights on the hunting models.


Cool, hopefully I will be picking up a HR as well for at some point this spring. I've never shot with a stabilizer longer than 12" but I'm moving up to open class this year for 3d and looking forward to the challenge. The first few will be with my 12", I'll be interested in seeing the difference once I start shooting the longer one.


----------



## alfabuck

Lets get this up for the night. Looking forward to a good late season in the woods and an awesome 3d season with my new SS stabs.


----------



## ADDChild

Well rifle season is over and muzzleloader is starting up in Michigan. Hope the deer are finally done hiding from rifle season...


----------



## wildhorseracer3

we got shotgun starting this weekend in iowa im pumped up!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump for SS


----------



## garrickt

Looks like hunting and a 3d shoot in the snow this weekend.:thumbs_up 4-6 in southern WI.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

How's it going everyone? Had a SLOW season so far personally, at least so far. Hopefully I'll get some doe meat down during gun season this weekend.


----------



## garrickt

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> How's it going everyone? Had a SLOW season so far personally, at least so far. Hopefully I'll get some doe meat down during gun season this weekend.


Good luck this weekend. My season is also going a bit slow, hopefully late archery will be friendlier to me.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the night. Its beddy-bye time in SS land lol!


----------



## sc4x4truck

early morning bump


----------



## bushmasterar15

How are we all doing today?


----------



## garrickt

bushmasterar15 said:


> How are we all doing today?


Was doing great, got my SS package in the mail this morning. Was all set to head out and shoot a 3d round in 4 inches of fresh snow only to find out it was canceled because of the snow. Very disappointed, 4 inches of snow in Wisconsin is not a big deal! I've shot at this club with a lot more on the ground before.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sorry to hear that. We're trying to get ready to head over to California.


----------



## bushmasterar15

My boy showing off the 8" Smooth Stability hunter stabilizer. He want's his own so he can be like dad. Jr. Staff? Also 
his new Ridgerunner sling.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Been kicking around buying a nuclear ice for my son. How do you like it for yours?


----------



## Christopher67

bushmasterar15 said:


> My boy showing off the 8" Smooth Stability hunter stabilizer. He want's his own so he can be like dad. Jr. Staff? Also
> his new Ridgerunner sling.




Thats awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## bushmasterar15

mathews xt 600 said:


> Been kicking around buying a nuclear ice for my son. How do you like it for yours?


He loves it. I still need to adjust the draw length but he was hitting the target 5-10yds away with some help from dad. Well worth it. Sometimes you can
get them at Bass Pro clearance for $100. Just get some better arrows then what comes with it.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> My boy showing off the 8" Smooth Stability hunter stabilizer. He want's his own so he can be like dad. Jr. Staff? Also
> his new Ridgerunner sling.


Jr Staff. Sounds good to me Mark. Call me.


----------



## bushmasterar15

johnh1720 said:


> Jr Staff. Sounds good to me Mark. Call me.


John I'll give you a call. Either today or tomorrow.


----------



## garrickt

I like the Jr. staff idea. I've got a 7 yr old who will be shooting an Athens Protege soon and coming along to most of the 3d's this year.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

John, PM sent


----------



## hutcho

Hi John,

Any news on the black hats?

Cheers


Hutcho
-Smooth Stability Hunter Staff


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Me and my Z7 are headed to the tree in the morning. Going to be cold. 25 with some wind. Hope the deer move to make it worth the sit.


----------



## johnh1720

I am waiting to hear from a couple of embroidery shops on the hats. The good news is the decals should be ready tomorrow. I will post up some pics.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## mathews xt 600

johnh1720 said:


> I am waiting to hear from a couple of embroidery shops on the hats. The good news is the decals should be ready tomorrow. I will post up some pics.


Cant wait to see the pics also!!! Should be sweet


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I like the Jr. Staff too, pretty great

BUMP!


----------



## JONEZ24

My 6 year old niece has a nuclear ice and she loves it. She has shot some with me and my brother just messing around and she seems to really enjoy it. I had a guy I know machine out a miniature copy of the SS and put it on a 6" SS Rod. I painted the hub pink to match the bow, I think it turned out pretty nice. I will have to try to get pics of it to put on here.

Had an interesting hunt on Saturday afternoon. Had a good dusting of snow and cold temps so I ventured out to the woods. By 4pm, I had deer working past me which was promising but around 5pm, I look up into the hardwoods ahead of me and here comes another hunter still hunting into our property. Needless to say, I was livid, I threw everything out of the stand that wouldn't be damaged and made my way down the tree to confront him. When I got to the guy, he actually asked how I was doing! I will not post my reply! Long story short, he told me that he was not hunting but rather helping track a deer that someone else shot. It wasn't much longer that I sent him packing with a clear understanding that he was not allowed on the property. I can't stand people who could care less about other peoples property or simply any respect for others. Was a good night up until that! Plenty of snow coming so the hunting should pick up here.


----------



## garrickt

Jonez24, We have neighbors like that, I was talking with him a couple of years ago and he thought it was funny how he sits at the edge of his woods to hunt turkeys on our fields. I wasn't laughing. He was offended when I reminded him that he was trespassing.


----------



## JONEZ24

pretty sure this guy didn't laugh!


----------



## wildhorseracer3

I have several neighbors like that. Some people just dont get it do they!


----------



## apache64D

cant wait to see the stickers!


----------



## gig1

Hey guys checking in from Mississippi hunting season is full bore here with the rut about to kick off.....got a p&y on my hit list hope all the staffers are well and getting ready for Xmas.....


----------



## bushmasterar15

johnh1720 said:


> lunchtime bump


Whenever you have a chance just give me a call.


----------



## mathews xt 600

gig1 said:


> Hey guys checking in from Mississippi hunting season is full bore here with the rut about to kick off.....got a p&y on my hit list hope all the staffers are well and getting ready for Xmas.....


Good luck!! I wish the rut wasnt over here!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Mornin all. Working right now but man is it cold here in NC today. 18 degrees when I got to work this mornin.


----------



## morganillusion2

Starting new spot league tonight. Cannot wait to use my smooth stability


----------



## coelkbowhunter

John how you doing on my order.Indoor 3-d is 2 weeks out.


----------



## zestycj7

Got my 8" hunter in the mail yesterday. I will post up some pics as soon as I get some. This stab. is awsome, thanks John.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for a great company!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'll be out for the week in California. I'll be at the Happiest place on earth with the kids so if you would like to meet up there send me a PM.


----------



## zestycj7

At my work I program and operate a waterjet machine. I was playing around with the center hub on my new stabilizer.
By looking at it you can't see the SS logo, so I did this messing around.
John is this ok?
Don.


----------



## JONEZ24

zestycj7 said:


> View attachment 949934
> At my work I program and operate a waterjet machine. I was playing around with the center hub on my new stabilizer.
> By looking at it you can't see the SS logo, so I did this messing around.
> John is this ok?
> Don.


I like the look! Did you cut out the old hub and weld in a new one or did you program and create a whole new hub?


----------



## zestycj7

It is a whole new hub.You can't tell by the crappy pic. but the center was allodined(sp) so it is a gold color. I will try and get a better pic out in the sunlight later today.
Don.




JONEZ24 said:


> I like the look! Did you cut out the old hub and weld in a new one or did you program and create a whole new hub?


----------



## mathews xt 600

zestycj7 said:


> View attachment 949934
> At my work I program and operate a waterjet machine. I was playing around with the center hub on my new stabilizer.
> By looking at it you can't see the SS logo, so I did this messing around.
> John is this ok?
> Don.


That is cool!!! I love to see a better pic!


----------



## zestycj7

Well I hope thses are better. All I have is my cell phone. The batteries in my camera are dead.
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

man that looks sweet. What would it cost to make one of those?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well had a so so night in the tree. saw 3 deer total, 2 does and a buck. the buck was coming in but something spooked him when he got behind my tree and he trotted off. Dont know if he saw me move of he smelled my boot tracks when I walked in. Oh well back at it agian in the morning. Going to be cold but I can handle it.


----------



## johnh1720

Very nice Don.


----------



## Bow1

One more day left, and I am popping smoke. Be back in the good ole USA by this Sunday. Should be home to the family by the 15th.

Take care all, and good bye desert.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well just got up and ate some breakfast. Going to get ready in a little bit and head to the tree stand. Cold this morning.


----------



## jhg

Looks like a chance of snow this weekend in Southern Indiana, looking forward to getting out and doing a little hunting in the white stuff, its always fun.


----------



## zestycj7

Bright sunny skys here today in So.Ca.. The weather guy says in the mid 70's today and warmer this weekend.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bow1 said:


> One more day left, and I am popping smoke. Be back in the good ole USA by this Sunday. Should be home to the family by the 15th.
> 
> Take care all, and good bye desert.


This is good news!!!!! Have a Merry Christmas and happy new year with your family!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

zestycj7 said:


> Well I hope thses are better. All I have is my cell phone. The batteries in my camera are dead.
> Don.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I like this.


----------



## johnh1720

How's everbody today?


----------



## Christopher67

johnh1720 said:


> How's everbody today?


Wonderful & yourself? :teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## gauge1972

doing good now off work and out of the cold lol you ?


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

zestycj7 said:


> Well I hope thses are better. All I have is my cell phone. The batteries in my camera are dead.
> Don.
> 
> View attachment 950058
> View attachment 950060


very nice!


----------



## zestycj7

Doing good here John.
Don.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Im doing good but stressed about my sons wrestling tournament tommorow. Im 10 times more worried about it than he is. Oh well I guess thats all part of being a dad!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Good here, just watching the weather! Looks like it could get interesting around here for the next few days, first snow and wind then low temps and wind. Might get a day or two off of work if it gets as bad as they say it could. I don't think I would mind that!!!!


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> How's everbody today?


Doing good, some nasty weather coming but I'm hunting anyway!


----------



## johnh1720

Thank God the weekend is here! Time to sit around in the WARM house and relax.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt for a great company


----------



## sc4x4truck

back up top


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best stabs and staff out there.


----------



## apache64D

Snowing like crazy here. Cant wait till 3d season!!


----------



## garrickt

Off work tomorrow. Going to go shoot some indoor 3d with the new stab.


----------



## ADDChild

Snowing like crazy in Michigan too...we just got 4" tonight.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well guy's had a great time in California with the family. Wish I could have went to the shoot but was with family at Disneyland. Heading to the beach in the afternoon then the drive back to Arizona.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up all!? I have just gotten some info on a local farm here in Pike Co that I have the opportunity to lease for next year. Thought I'd come to my teammates & ask of anyone would want a week long hunt for a nominal fee. Would be DIY, although I'll be able to show you around the property. I've been hunting on this farm for several years now and have a very very good knowledge of it. This year I have seen lots of deer & 3 really nice bucks. There is a little over 300 acres total, about half cropland & the other timber & pasture. If anyone is interested let me know & we'll see what we can get worked out!


----------



## JONEZ24

I am definitely interested! Do you know off the top of your head what the NR license fees are? Would it be for any time during the season or specific windows of time. Being a teacher there are times I can get off and others that are out of the question.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

JONEZ24 said:


> I am definitely interested! Do you know off the top of your head what the NR license fees are? Would it be for any time during the season or specific windows of time. Being a teacher there are times I can get off and others that are out of the question.


sending PM now


----------



## wildhorseracer3

that looks SWEET!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

happy to say i made the team and looking for a successful year!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Deer Slayer I said:


> happy to say i made the team and looking for a successful year!


congrats to you


----------



## JONEZ24

congrats welcome aboard!


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> happy to say i made the team and looking for a successful year!


Welcome aboard Jim.


----------



## mathews xt 600

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up all!? I have just gotten some info on a local farm here in Pike Co that I have the opportunity to lease for next year. Thought I'd come to my teammates & ask of anyone would want a week long hunt for a nominal fee. Would be DIY, although I'll be able to show you around the property. I've been hunting on this farm for several years now and have a very very good knowledge of it. This year I have seen lots of deer & 3 really nice bucks. There is a little over 300 acres total, about half cropland & the other timber & pasture. If anyone is interested let me know & we'll see what we can get worked out!


Wow now theres a real team player!!!! Its nice to know that theres people like you out there that would pass on to people a great opportunity like this. Thats just Awesome!!!!


----------



## gauge1972

yeah sounds like a pretty good thing going on there wouldnt mind gettin in on that


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just wanted to say high and good night. Got to get up at 4 in the mornin for work. Later.


----------



## ejd1017

hopefully this cold snap lets up soon so we can try to fill the tag. finally getting a chance to get the indoor rig dialed in.


----------



## garrickt

ejd1017 said:


> hopefully this cold snap lets up soon so we can try to fill the tag.


I second this, 19 on Sat and 23 on Sunday here in southern WI. Sunday for sure for me, it's been a slow year and the freezer has no venison in it.


----------



## johnh1720

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up all!? I have just gotten some info on a local farm here in Pike Co that I have the opportunity to lease for next year. Thought I'd come to my teammates & ask of anyone would want a week long hunt for a nominal fee. Would be DIY, although I'll be able to show you around the property. I've been hunting on this farm for several years now and have a very very good knowledge of it. This year I have seen lots of deer & 3 really nice bucks. There is a little over 300 acres total, about half cropland & the other timber & pasture. If anyone is interested let me know & we'll see what we can get worked out!


Thats awesome Jon.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled into the ladder stand. Now if I could see a deer or two that would be great. Wish me luck been a hard season for me so far.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Shoot one for me


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Going to try. Nothin yet but they have got to move with this winter storm front comming in tonight. Well atleast you would think they would.


----------



## mathews xt 600

rednecbowhunter said:


> Going to try. Nothin yet but they have got to move with this winter storm front comming in tonight. Well atleast you would think they would.


How was the rest of your night in the stand?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

didnt see a thing. i missed them by one day. There were in there all day yesterday. Will try agian tommorrow night if it is not raining.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Deer Slayer I said:


> happy to say i made the team and looking for a successful year!


Welcome to the Smooth Stability family.


----------



## ADDChild

Yeah, it's a tough year for me too...no venison in the freezer yet. I can't even get a doe to come out in daylight here in Michigan right now.


----------



## gauge1972

been a tough year for me here in ohio too but i keep pluggin away


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Morning guys. Just got home from work. Freezing rain right now. Looks to be a break in the weather soon. Might hit the stand if it does.


----------



## ohiohunter02

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up all!? I have just gotten some info on a local farm here in Pike Co that I have the opportunity to lease for next year. Thought I'd come to my teammates & ask of anyone would want a week long hunt for a nominal fee. Would be DIY, although I'll be able to show you around the property. I've been hunting on this farm for several years now and have a very very good knowledge of it. This year I have seen lots of deer & 3 really nice bucks. There is a little over 300 acres total, about half cropland & the other timber & pasture. If anyone is interested let me know & we'll see what we can get worked out!


Thats sounds like something I might want to do Jon. What is all required for a non-resident to get a tag? How much are you looking at for the nominal fee? I really want to hunt somewhere other than Ohio for once, lol. What is the quality of the animals on the farm and is there any turkey? I might want to come out in the spring and shoot some thunder chickens too if available....


----------



## mathews xt 600

I know one thing Im sick of the Feb. weather in Dec. I work outside everyday (lineman) and have had enough of this cold snap here in the northeast. Its not any warmer 30ft in the air either. Come on spring


----------



## gatorgirl

Looking forward to shooting for Smooth Stability. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## coelkbowhunter

I should be getting my Stabilizers so i can try them out.Just made the BCP Pro Staff.


----------



## bushmasterar15

coelkbowhunter said:


> I should be getting my Stabilizers so i can try them out.Just made the BCP Pro Staff.


You will enjoy the stabilizers. Congrats on making BCP staff. I just made it on Spot Hogg.


----------



## alfabuck

Whats up my SS fam, droppin in to say what up!!!!!! to the crew. Got out tonight and saw a spike and 3 does , not what im after. My one target buck has been showing up during daylight so hopefully i can put Steph on him. Good luck to everyone on the range and in the field. Here is a pic of the buck we're after this late season.


----------



## ejd1017

good luck with the buck. more snow here in Ohio maybe we will have luck this weekend.


----------



## johnh1720

gatorgirl said:


> Looking forward to shooting for Smooth Stability. Thanks for the opportunity!


You are very welcome. Welcome aboard!


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Whats up my SS fam, droppin in to say what up!!!!!! to the crew. Got out tonight and saw a spike and 3 does , not what im after. My one target buck has been showing up during daylight so hopefully i can put Steph on him. Good luck to everyone on the range and in the field. Here is a pic of the buck we're after this late season.


Looks good John. Good luck.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Sittin in my ladder stand waiting on mr. or mrs. whitetail. I won't be picky today either will work.


----------



## gauge1972

morning everyone its fridayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GRIM

Got mine last week and am very happy with them, killed me a doe with one on, pin held very steady. Best out there


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well back in the stand again. Saw a Big doe this morning just couldn't get a shot at her. Maybe this evening will be my time to stick another one wish me luck.


----------



## Shooter57

new member of the smooth stability stabs cant wait to get the new ones and shoot them!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

GRIM said:


> Got mine last week and am very happy with them, killed me a doe with one on, pin held very steady. Best out there


Good job. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## johnh1720

Shooter57 said:


> new member of the smooth stability stabs cant wait to get the new ones and shoot them!!!!!!


Welcome aboard.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Shooter57 said:


> new member of the smooth stability stabs cant wait to get the new ones and shoot them!!!!!!


Welcome to the Smooth Stability family.


----------



## apache64D

welcome shooter57!


----------



## garrickt

Anyone know if SS is going to be offering v-bars or offsets in the future? What are you guys that use them using?


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> Anyone know if SS is going to be offering v-bars or offsets in the future? What are you guys that use them using?


That is in the works right now.


----------



## johnh1720

Ok guys here are some pics of the Smooth Stability decals.


----------



## ohiohunter02

sharp looking decals john...


----------



## JONEZ24

love the decals!


----------



## apache64D

Wow! much better than I even imagined! I like them!


----------



## hardbreak

morning SS family ... well if your going to be hunting in pike county i may have to come down... i live in fulton county...so just down the road
hope everything is going better and the machine shop ready for volume ATA just around the corner and orders should be way up and SS name can become larger on the map


----------



## johnh1720

Decals are ready to ship. E-mail me for pricing.


----------



## johnh1720

afternoon bump


----------



## garrickt

I have been shooting with my 12" stab and really liking it. At first it felt a little "wierd" but I soon realized that was because it was holding better than my last one. I'm liking it a lot. Looking forward to some tourney's and fun shoots.


----------



## johnh1720

Glad it's working for you Rick.


----------



## mathews xt 600

johnh1720 said:


> Ok guys here are some pics of the Smooth Stability decals.


Decals look Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Thought you guys would like them.:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

E-mail sent to all in regards to a co-op for all staff shooters.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Can't wait for my order to get hear.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bringing the stabilizers to the shop for the owner to shoot. Hope to get him to stock some.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Dang guys no post at all today? What gives? 

Anyway

Well guys saw something tonigt that put some motivation back into me for the last week and a half of our season. I have had a bad season so far this year. Only killed 2 deer this year. I hav not seen man deer like I normally do on the places hunt not to mention numerous missed opportunities and the three deer that I have shot and not recovered. Well got done biting this morning and pulled the card on in my camera. There were 162 pics on it and I had just put that card in Friday. Got home and started checkig the pics and to my surprise this guy showed up this morning at 340. He needs to add a couple hours to his timming but he will be my biggest buck and he is the biggest I have seen or got pics of on the place in three years. He is a nice 8 point and I hope to see him. I will be hunting hard the rest of the season and hopefully he slips up.


----------



## alfabuck

Decals look awesome John good luck to everyone braving the elements and still hunting out there. Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday with your families. Cant wait to get the new stabs in. TTT for SS for the night.


----------



## seindhunter

Still Hunting here in Indiana. Hope to get some more meat in the freezer.


----------



## nag

sent e-mail to John


----------



## johnh1720

Thats a nice lookin buck rednec.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump for SS


----------



## zestycj7

Could someone post a pic of the decals, for some reason my e-mail never came through.
Thanks,
Don.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

They are on page 126 of this thread near the bottom


----------



## zestycj7

I thought they were in an e-mail. I don't know how I missed them in the thread?
Awsome looking stickers for sure.
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

Lunchtime bump.


----------



## apache64D

Almost Christmas!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got an early Christmas present tonight. Wife bought me a cuddeback IR. Setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## Gunpowder

Bump for my neighbors


----------



## bushmasterar15

Liking the decals. Any diecut one's to put on the stabilizers yet?


----------



## johnh1720

These are what we are offering as of now.


----------



## seindhunter

I can't wait to seeone of those stickers up close.


----------



## johnh1720

seindhunter said:


> I can't wait to seeone of those stickers up close.


check out page 126.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early evening bump for the SS crew!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Late night bump.


----------



## gauge1972

how about a lunch time bump merry christmas everyone ,, may not be back on to wish you guys , but then again i probably will lol


----------



## sc4x4truck

I hope every one has a great Christmas


----------



## JONEZ24

Merry Christmas to all of the SS staff.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Wishing all the Staff Members a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## alfabuck

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all my SS family. Be safe and i hope santa brings all of you what you want!!!! TTT for SS!!!!


----------



## ejd1017

back up for SS. really liking the high roller it holds rock solid. Last year was my first for spots hopefully I'll get my first 300 this year. League starts here on Jan 15 at Crossfire Archery.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## johnh1720

We will be unvailing our new line of stabs at the ATA show. They will definately make people turn their heads.


----------



## johnh1720

I would like to take this chance to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## apache64D

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Put #3 down this morning. Big Ole North Carolina doe. She came in with 4 others. I missed a different doe first the she came back about 10 min later, and I smoked her. The shot was 31 yards and she only went about 40-45 yards and she was done. Mathews Z7, Easton FMJ 400, 100 grain Rage 2-blade, SS 12" stab.
















and here is a trail cam pic of her that I got a week or so ago. She is the big one in the middle.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Very Cool


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats on your doe.


----------



## garrickt

johnh1720 said:


> We will be unvailing our new line of stabs at the ATA show. They will definately make people turn their heads.


Awesome! I'm excited to see what's coming this year from Smooth Stability!!


----------



## garrickt

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## wildhorseracer3

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## johnh1720

I would like to wish all of the staff a safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## alfabuck

Merry Christmas SS!!!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Man I racked up.:tongue: Got this from my parents for Christmas. :teeth:I also got a Cuddeback Capture IR from my wife.:thumbs_up:rock::guitarist2:


----------



## asa1485

Looks like you done good Nathan.


----------



## ohiohunter02

rednecbowhunter said:


> Man I racked up.:tongue: Got this from my parents for Christmas. :teeth:I also got a Cuddeback Capture IR from my wife.:thumbs_up:rock::guitarist2:


Man that must be nice...lol..

Hope everyone had a very merry Christmas... Santa didnt deliver my Carbon Matrix Plus today so hopefully it will be here by mid week so I can get her setup and shooting...


----------



## johnh1720

You musta been a good boy Nathan.


----------



## ejd1017

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. Lets move SS back up.


----------



## SHUEY

Merry Christmas Fellas!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Had a great Christmas......how about everyone else?


----------



## apache64D

Had a pretty good one here!


----------



## garrickt

Just got my Smooth Stability decals, they look better in person.


----------



## GRIM

Just love mine, shot another small doe tonight, sure are gonna taste good on the grill. Definetly helped hold in wind.


----------



## garrickt

One more day of work and then it's back in the woods for me:teeth:. Hopefully I can fill at least one of my tags.


----------



## archerynchrist

Amen! Good luck


----------



## ADDChild

Yeah I probaby only will get one or two days left as well. Need to get some venison in the freezer! Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## ejd1017

Good luck to all who are still trying to fill those tags. I'm right there with you.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Time to get ready fo 3D season here


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

What up guys! Been a while since I've been on, how ya'll been? The last two weeks for me have been pretty hectic to say the least due to Christmas, starting a new job and trying to get into the woods in what little free time I've had. Gearing up to go on a 3 day camping/hunting trip on one of the places I have to hunt on. Tent, fire, bow, no hassle or parting for me this weekend, I'll be outside for 3 days chasing whitetail!


----------



## mathews xt 600

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> What up guys! Been a while since I've been on, how ya'll been? The last two weeks for me have been pretty hectic to say the least due to Christmas, starting a new job and trying to get into the woods in what little free time I've had. Gearing up to go on a 3 day camping/hunting trip on one of the places I have to hunt on. Tent, fire, bow, no hassle or parting for me this weekend, I'll be outside for 3 days chasing whitetail!


Lucky you!!!


----------



## apache64D

Awesome man! Have fun


----------



## dkoutdoors

The SS is awesome! Kudos to Ryan an the gang! I want to wish them luck at the ATA show, it should be an awesome show for the SS crew! Keep us posted Ryan


----------



## Deer Slayer I

good news last two vegas practice halve a 299 and 300 bad news had surgery today to fix the numbness in my fingers from previous injury this year should only be down 3 maybe 4 weeks so while i have some time tell me what you guys are shooting for indoors length weight on the and side bars length and weight. just want to see what everybody shooting


----------



## JONEZ24

ttt for a great product!


----------



## johnh1720

dkoutdoors said:


> The SS is awesome! Kudos to Ryan an the gang! I want to wish them luck at the ATA show, it should be an awesome show for the SS crew! Keep us posted Ryan


Thanks for the wishes. It's going to be a great time.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

Just got my new Stabilizer.Man are they cool.Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## shane&karie

email sent


----------



## dkoutdoors

johnh1720 said:


> Thanks for the wishes. It's going to be a great time.


I look forward to getting my high roller set up from Ryan after the ATA, My first shoot is Jan. 14th-16th!


----------



## johnh1720

dkoutdoors said:


> I look forward to getting my high roller set up from Ryan after the ATA, My first shoot is Jan. 14th-16th!


You're going to love the new design. These things hold like a rock.


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> good news last two vegas practice halve a 299 and 300 bad news had surgery today to fix the numbness in my fingers from previous injury this year should only be down 3 maybe 4 weeks so while i have some time tell me what you guys are shooting for indoors length weight on the and side bars length and weight. just want to see what everybody shooting


I am shooting a 28" front with 5 oz on the end and a 10" side with 8 oz on the end.


----------



## zestycj7

John,
Can you post a pic of your setup?
Thanks.
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Happy New Years to all the staff !!!!! Lets make this a great year for SS!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Happy New Year everyone. Can't wait to see the new HR setup pics.


----------



## johnh1720

Happy New Years to everyone.


----------



## apache64D

Indeed happy new years!


----------



## zestycj7

Happy New Year to one and all...
Don.


----------



## garrickt

Happy New Year everyone. Looking forward to a great year with Smooth Stability!


----------



## wildhorseracer3

Happy New Year All!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

How is every one doin? Deer season ended today here in NC. Ended up with three this year. Now getting ready for 3D


----------



## johnh1720

Nice job Nathan.


----------



## johnh1720

It's going to be a great year for Smooth Stability and our staff. I have some great coop opportunities for you guys just ironing out the details. They will be finalized at the ATA show.


----------



## bushmasterar15

John this sounds great. Have a great time at the ATA show.


----------



## Madlaz

John are you going to post up your new stabs before the ata or after no preview


----------



## gauge1972

good morning everyone looks like it back to cold and snow here !!!!!!!!cant wait to see the new stabs !!!!


----------



## apache64D

First 3D shoot is in Feb. here!


----------



## sc4x4truck

same here we start 3d in feb as well


----------



## johnh1720

We will be posting pics of the new line at the ATA show.


----------



## gauge1972

and to my cell phone right lol hope you guys have a blast ,,,,,,cant wait to get my hands on one of these new babys


----------



## johnh1720

gauge1972 said:


> and to my cell phone right lol hope you guys have a blast ,,,,,,cant wait to get my hands on one of these new babys


No problem lol.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Everyone is gnna like the new line and new look! The wait will be well worth it!


----------



## johnh1720

dkoutdoors said:


> Everyone is gnna like the new line and new look! The wait will be well worth it!


Well said....


----------



## garrickt

When do us non ATA going fellas get to see the new stuff?


----------



## johnh1720

garrickt said:


> When do us non ATA going fellas get to see the new stuff?


Real shortly.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Don't forget to send me a pic to my cell. Hope you were able to call and talk to my friend/dealer about the stabilizers.


----------



## morganillusion2

Cannot wait till tonight first time shooting this year. Maybe gonna see 300 tonight in my indoor spot league. Been close last two weeks and the new year could bring the best score yet


----------



## garrickt

Yes, pictures ASAP!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Can't wait to see the new line.


----------



## johnh1720

I'll let this out we have dampeners available in 6 colors to accent your bow.


----------



## johnh1720

Okay here you guys go a sneak peek at the new Smooth Stability SLR!!!!


----------



## ILMathewsPro

Those are awesome looking. Great job guys!!!


----------



## archerynchrist

Thats sweet looking!


----------



## apache64D

Pretty sweet!


----------



## asa1485

Different?


----------



## gauge1972

looking sweeeeeeeeet john i sure cant wait to get one of thoose babys in my hand


----------



## bushmasterar15

I need one black with the red doe dampners and one black with blue doe dampners. Hurry up 1/6/2011 we need more pics.
This year is going to be great for Smooth Stability.


----------



## seindhunter

hope to meet some of you guys at the ATA show.


----------



## garrickt

Looks great! Can't wait to see (and try)the whole line up of new stuff.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

me to


----------



## alfabuck

They look sweet John , cant wait to get one in my hands.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I knew you guys would love them thanks for posting pics john, our display in the shop is getting great attention, Tell ryan not to forget my 24" with blue dampeners and side bar, and a camo one for my ibex, he knows what I am talking about, I bet he is all smiles at the show! Great job guys!


----------



## alfabuck

ttt for the day and good luck to the team at the ATA show!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

any pics yet?


----------



## ejd1017

Good looking stabs.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

bump


----------



## SHUEY

Looks Good!


----------



## SHUEY

johnh1720 said:


> It's going to be a great year for Smooth Stability and our staff. I have some great coop opportunities for you guys just ironing out the details. They will be finalized at the ATA show.


Anything yet! Lets hear em.... Send pics!


----------



## SHUEY

If you cant tell im trying to get caught up i've been off here for a while.

What I miss? lol


----------



## Madlaz

John were are the pictures of the new line been 2 days at ATA you said you will send pictures when you get to the show ??????????


----------



## alfabuck

Madlaz said:


> John were are the pictures of the new line been 2 days at ATA you said you will send pictures when you get to the show ??????????


Top of page 258 and on the website.


----------



## alfabuck

It's been quiet around here. Can't wait to here how the ata went from the crew. TTT for the day.


----------



## garrickt

Shot my first league night with the SS stab. Didn't shoot too bad for the amount of shooting I've been doing. Nobody had seen a Smooth Stability before, got some positive feedback on it.


----------



## ejd1017

Will shoot my first league this coming Sat. Practice has been good hopefully will be the same when the score counts.


----------



## jfuller17

Madlaz said:


> John were are the pictures of the new line been 2 days at ATA you said you will send pictures when you get to the show ??????????


Yeah on page 258. I was at show........that is all they have.


----------



## seindhunter

Saw lots of good stuff at the ATA. New stabs look outstanding. I really liked the new Winchester Bows.


----------



## johnh1720

Here are some more pics.


----------



## johnh1720

and more...


----------



## johnh1720

some more...


----------



## johnh1720

We recieved alot of great reviews and interest in the stabs at the show. You will be seeing them in some big places in the near future. Also all staffers will be recieving an e-mail about the new co-op.


----------



## alfabuck

Sweet Johnny, booth looks nice and so do the stabilizers. Hope you guys had fun and i cant wait to shoot my new stabs when i recieve them. I didnt know you were in the ******* yacht club!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> Sweet Johnny, booth looks nice and so do the stabilizers. Hope you guys had fun and i cant wait to shoot my new stabs when i recieve them. I didnt know you were in the ******* yacht club!!!LOL!!!!


Yes I am lol. Craig is a great guy. Also, HBK is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


----------



## johnh1720

couple more pics


----------



## johnh1720

more


----------



## zestycj7

Went out to the range today, got some practice in over 20 yards. shot for almot 4 hours, dang I am tired...lol
My Smooth Sability stabilizer was awsome. I was able to hold the bow dead still for my shots.
It was cool shooting my new Shadowcat long ranges, got alot of work figuring out my gaps, they are all different form my last bow. I think I have 20 yards down though, I should be ready for the California State Indoor Championships next Saturday.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Glad to hear the show went well.


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks Mark. On a side note the new stabs are now available.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

great john any news on when my order might get shipped out:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> great john any news on when my order might get shipped out:wink:


I'll check and give you a call.


----------



## SHUEY

Samantha's Got the guns!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

johnh1720 said:


> I'll check and give you a call.


Thanks man. If you have called and I didnt answer call agian I have my phone with me now.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Here is a pic of my 34. Been snowing all day here.

2011 Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## bushnlo

It was awesome to finally meet you guys at the ATA!The new stabilizers look awesome!


----------



## johnh1720

bushnlo said:


> It was awesome to finally meet you guys at the ATA!The new stabilizers look awesome!


Glad you like them they work awesome.


----------



## SHUEY

Good morning!


----------



## gauge1972

morning all


----------



## rednecbowhunter

mornin guys


----------



## wildhorseracer3

wow those are saweet lookin


----------



## johnh1720

I think so and they work even better than they look.


----------



## SHUEY

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Got one of the co-ops finalized. You guys will be recieving an e-mail in a day or two.


----------



## alfabuck

johnh1720 said:


> Got one of the co-ops finalized. You guys will be recieving an e-mail in a day or two.


That's sweet can't wait to here. Ttt for the night.


----------



## bushmasterar15

John email sent.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt


----------



## alfabuck

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Man I am tired of snow. Can't wait for 3-d season to get here.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Me neither John. I am ready to kill some foam.


----------



## archerynchrist

Same here but only more snow in the forecast


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

johnh1720 said:


> Got one of the co-ops finalized. You guys will be recieving an e-mail in a day or two.


Thanks John!


----------



## apache64D

Booo for snow!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

I used to love snow as a kid but now that I'm older and snow removal is my business during the winter, I would love to see it dissapear.... Man I'm ready to kill some foam... Going to be a good year for the SS team...


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> Me neither John. I am ready to kill some foam.



GPAA shoot this Sunday in Biscoe.


----------



## BuckeyeNative

Don't mean to hijack your thread. I shoot a SS tonight and and loved it! I liked it so much I purchased from the gentleman on the spot. You have a great product and it will see plenty use! Good luck to all of you this year.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> GPAA shoot this Sunday in Biscoe.


WisH I could go but no extra money right now.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thanks John got the email and will let you know soon as I can send out the MO. Something came up and hoping to get things taken care of.


----------



## johnh1720

BuckeyeNative said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread. I shoot a SS tonight and and loved it! I liked it so much I purchased from the gentleman on the spot. You have a great product and it will see plenty use! Good luck to all of you this year.


Not a hijack at all lol. Glad you like it.


----------



## johnh1720

bushmasterar15 said:


> Thanks John got the email and will let you know soon as I can send out the MO. Something came up and hoping to get things taken care of.


No problem.


----------



## Da_Bull

I asked around at the shops here in western South Dakota.. and they either looked at me funny or went oh yeah I seen those none had much input tho... hoping that will change soon with the tourney season getting closer

BTW id kill foam in the snow !!!!


----------



## SHUEY

My new Stab is on order! Finally, Thanks John


----------



## ejd1017

Spots start tomorrow here can't wait to see what others have to say about the high roller.


----------



## johnh1720

ejd1017 said:


> Spots start tomorrow here can't wait to see what others have to say about the high roller.


I know what I have to say about it....it is awesome


----------



## alfabuck

Cant wait , tommorrow im ordering my 24" high roller and side bar for my MBR setup!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Morning bump. Gettin ready to head to Mosquito Bowmen for a Vegas 600 round.


----------



## garrickt

Good morning. Indoor brush shoot for me this weekend. Maybe try to fill a landowner tag tomorrow.


----------



## apache64D

man..wish I had a spots league close by!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

heres my first round of the year 599


----------



## johnh1720

Deer Slayer I said:


> heres my first round of the year 599


Outstanding shooting!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

I see some podium time in someones' future lol.


----------



## gauge1972

john how was the shoot we had a blast last night with the guys


----------



## johnh1720

It was a great time, lots of good shooters.


----------



## 1hotdoe

The new stabilizers look awesome!!! Keep up the good work guys and it is an honor to be part of the team. Welcome all the new comers to the team and lets make it a great year for this great company.


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for the night.......oh wait its 343 am.....i think i should get to bed.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> TTT for the night.......oh wait its 343 am.....i think i should get to bed.


LOL you are on my sleep schedule now John.


----------



## zestycj7

I am glad it's 3-d season year round out here, it was in the low to mid 70's:wink: Got a bunch of guys going to check out the SS web sight, they really liked my stabilizer.
I ended up taking 2nd place in my class, thanks to my Smooth Stabilizer I can hold steady till my shot is true.


----------



## garrickt

Man, I wish I could be shooting outside in a t-shirt. It was 14 degrees here today.


----------



## johnh1720

3 d season is just around the corner. Let's get them orders in.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Gettin the money together right now for my High roller. should have by end of the week. Also got a new bow comming to join the Family this week. Athens Ibex Bonehead Camo


----------



## johnh1720

Sounds good Nathan.


----------



## seindhunter

I just ordered my new indoor stabilizers, can't wait to get them and shoot them.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## apache64D

John, that last co-op you sent out was great! I'm going to take advantage of that soon!


----------



## JONEZ24

The last Co-Op definitely looks good and it couldn't have come at a better time! My order is on the way!


----------



## alfabuck

Stabs are on order.Cant wait to get them.Ill post pics of my covert Inspire all black when i get them.


----------



## johnh1720

Guys just so you know all the co-ops are going through me first. E-mail me and I will forward it along.


----------



## JONEZ24

email sent John


----------



## SHUEY

Thats one Smoken CO-OP John! Thanks


----------



## zestycj7

John,
The PDF wouldn't open for me. Could you send it in a differant format?
Thanks Don.


----------



## johnh1720

SHUEY said:


> Thats one Smoken CO-OP John! Thanks


Yeah I thought u guys would like it :wink:.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> John,
> The PDF wouldn't open for me. Could you send it in a differant format?
> Thanks Don.


pm sent Don.


----------



## Da_Bull

I'll be ordering asap very excited.....like a kid in the candy store !!!


----------



## alfabuck

Let's get the SS team back ttt. I'll be posting pics of my stabs when I get them. My "Black Ops" Strother Inspire. Lol.


----------



## apache64D

Ttt for the great guys at SS!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Is everyone ready for 3-d season to begin?


----------



## apache64D

just so you guys know..I'll be looking for a new(to me) bow around the first of February. Figured I would let you guys know first so I could give you the opportunity for a sale! something in a 27.5 to 28 '' draw please! Mainly looking for a target bow! Thanks fellas!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

any intrest in a 2010 Vendetta XL? it will have the new 2011 cams on it.


----------



## Da_Bull

back ttt for SS !!


----------



## apache64D

rednecbowhunter said:


> any intrest in a 2010 Vendetta XL? it will have the new 2011 cams on it.



Got pics? And whats the dl?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

no pics right now but I cam get some. draw lenght is adjustable.


----------



## apache64D

Ok cool. Just pm them to me so i dont jack this thread


----------



## rednecbowhunter

No problem


----------



## johnh1720

late night bump.


----------



## Da_Bull

early morning bump TTT


----------



## Deer Slayer I

email sent john pumped up cant wait to get my stabalizer and start dominating!


----------



## johnh1720

You will love the Jim.


----------



## Da_Bull

Back ttt for Smooth Stability !!!


----------



## johnh1720

Friday bump.


----------



## apache64D

Ttt


----------



## Da_Bull

called in and ordered mine today and the chance to chat with john for a few going to be a good year!!!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well put my order in for my High Roller. Now I just have to wait. I hate waiting. LOL


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hey John has smooth stability thought about trying to design a quick disconnect or a v-bar bracket that would match the diamiter of the SS bars.


----------



## bushmasterar15

rednecbowhunter said:


> Hey John has smooth stability thought about trying to design a quick disconnect or a v-bar bracket that would match the diamiter of the SS bars.


Would be nice to see QD and offset side mount to use.


----------



## johnh1720

rednecbowhunter said:


> Hey John has smooth stability thought about trying to design a quick disconnect or a v-bar bracket that would match the diamiter of the SS bars.





bushmasterar15 said:


> Would be nice to see QD and offset side mount to use.


We are working on a couple of designs.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

sweet


----------



## johnh1720

Smooth Stability is proud to announce that we are now the stabilizer sponsor for Aim n Low Productions. It's going to be a great year for both of us.


----------



## zestycj7

That is awsome news,John. Congrats to Smooth Stability.
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

Just got my Stage One strings on my bow today. Looking forward to my new stabilizers this week to complete the 3d Monstrocity!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Another pic just waiting for longer stabs lol!


----------



## apache64D

call me dumb but what bow is that?


----------



## jfuller17

Strothers baby!


----------



## johnh1720

Lookin good Johnny.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looking good alway's like checking out other setups.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks cant wait for the new stabs fellas. Lets see some pics of them rigs guys!


----------



## johnh1720

We will soon have a private section on our website for the staff only. This will enable you guys to ask questions and see the new and prototype products in private.


----------



## Da_Bull

johnh1720 said:


> We will soon have a private section on our website for the staff only. This will enable you guys to ask questions and see the new and prototype products in private.


very cool


----------



## bushmasterar15

johnh1720 said:


> We will soon have a private section on our website for the staff only. This will enable you guys to ask questions and see the new and prototype products in private.


That will be great.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

looking forward to that


----------



## seindhunter

Its gonna be a great year for Smooth Stability


----------



## rednecbowhunter

thats great john. athens has it on there site and it is great


----------



## coelkbowhunter

That sounds great.


----------



## JONEZ24

That is a great idea!


----------



## apache64D

Great John!


----------



## johnh1720

Yes it will be great it will keep OUR business private.


----------



## zestycj7

John,
Took another 2nd. place at a local 3-D today. Have to give Smooth Stability another Brownie point...:thumbs_up
Don.


----------



## alfabuck

That's a pretty cool idea John. It's nice to have a section to release and discuss whats going on between the staff and owners. Email me your address John and I'll send you that DVD. Ttt for the night.


----------



## johnh1720

alfabuck said:


> That's a pretty cool idea John. It's nice to have a section to release and discuss whats going on between the staff and owners. Email me your address John and I'll send you that DVD. Ttt for the night.


Exactly John lol. sent you a text.


----------



## johnh1720

zestycj7 said:


> John,
> Took another 2nd. place at a local 3-D today. Have to give Smooth Stability another Brownie point...:thumbs_up
> Don.


Great job Don.


----------



## johnh1720

We will now be using this thread for the staff http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1405177.


----------



## kellynmb

Hey guys glad to be part of the staff, Have club shoot this weekend check out g2 gimine for cutom shooting shirts, they do fishing ,nascar,shooting sports,and bowling shirt now they said they can put any sponser logo if you have the ok.

Kelly


----------



## buckshot270

alfabuck said:


> Nice buck , congrats and that hub looks nice when its laid across a nice buck don't it lol!


Ya it sure does thanks cant wait to do it again


----------

